# We Are the Red Tide



## Tator Tot

You know who you are...

Let's get the Roll Call started.

If you just couldn't resist switching sides or are a long time *Red Rider* Post in this thread and I will Put you on the ever growing list of _satisfied_ ATI owners...the *Red Tide* is rising















************************************************

ATI Drivers

************************************************
Founding Father: *CyberDruid*
Thread Leader: *Tator Tot*
Secretary Generals: *Dilyn*
Retired Workers: *Wierdo124* & *CyberDruid*
************************************************

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rlW76nmSyXdmZS2NKtuCFIA&w=250&h=500 Google Spreadsheet

***********************************************

Many thanks to *Anqt31* for all of his help compling and updating and _alphabetizing_ this list.

*Wierdo124* is back from a brief Hiatus and has joined *Tater Tot* in keeping this list updated. Thank you both









Please Welcome *Dilyn* our new _Assistant to the Secretary Generals_ Saturday July 17th 2010 is his latest update. Bravo.

**********************************************

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rlW76nmSyXdmZS2NKtuCFIA&w=250&h=500 Google Spreadsheet

Sig Code:

Code:



Code:


[CODE][FONT=Comic Sans MS][B][CENTER]:devil:[URL="http://www.overclock.net/ati/290757-we-red-tide.html"][COLOR=Red]We Are The Red Tide[/COLOR][/URL]:devil:[/CENTER]
[/B] [/FONT]

[/CODE]


----------



## mct75

Switched from a 7900gs and loving every second!

Go CyberDruid Go!


----------



## RickJS

So Ati is The Red Tide....What does that make us nvidia lovers? Our performance can beat your cool names anyday...


----------



## Unstableiser

lol, hello


----------



## Danbeme32

Put me on the list I've been a red rider for the longest.


----------



## cyrusj15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS* 
So Ati is The Red Tide....What does that make us nvidia lovers? Our performance can be your cool names anyday...

hahahaha nice..

GO NIVIDIA


----------



## Heru

I thought you guys were the Red Rockets?

*snicker snicker*


----------



## Pegasus

I've used an X800 pro and a HD2900 pro and love both of them!
They're both good reliable cards that overclock very well... oh and I absolutely love the red pcb








Only nvidia card i've ever owned is a geforce 4 mx440 (which was an overclocking beast btw!)
<3 ATI


----------



## JeremyFr

Switched after years of Nvidia and got a 3850, and all I can say is like cambells soup its MMM MMM MMM Good!


----------



## rottenotto

My new HD 3870 should be pulling out of Edison , NJ as I type this............


----------



## Unstableiser

So, is there going to be a green tide thread? Or are greenies going to keep cramping our style by posting in the thread of the ruby red!

I had a 7600 once







... but it lasted the least out of any of my cards barely months lol. before then I had a 9550 and before that a 9250


----------



## darcness

I've always been a fan of ATI/AMD. If the cards are near each other in performance, I'm going AMD/ATI (for CPU's too) every time. I remember the days when AMD was just struggling to make a go at it. Many other companies have tried and failed, and AMD stood tall. So for this I will place my loyalty with the red. Not only that, I've grown to love my HD3870. Wonderful little card.

Not a fanboy, but definitely a fan of ATI/AMD.


----------



## anchbartdude

Guess you will have to call me Bi- cardial.....
still using my rage 128, 9200, and X1250 as well as the 8800GTS.


----------



## alexgheseger

I have been a red tider since my first real radeon the 9200. Had 2900 XT crossfire, but one card died, so sapphire is sending me a 3870x2!


----------



## RickJS

Hey...WHAT THE HECK! I am not a wannabe! =[ Just a whiner.....I'm sorry my 8800 GT can pwn ATI so hard.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS* 
Hey...WHAT THE HECK! I am not a wannabe! =[ Just a whiner.....I'm sorry my 8800 GT can pwn ATI so hard.


----------



## rottenotto




----------



## TnB= Gir

If ATi is the red tide, does that mean nVidia is the green tide? aka gonorrhea

ewww


----------



## Rolandooo

Woot Woot! CD didnt forget me!









Switched over and loving it


----------



## CyberDruid

Hey I run an eVGA 8800GT KO in the *Black Knight* so no FanMan here...


----------



## Micro204

After my 6800 died i switched side

Here is my recent history







X1900XTX>x1900 crossfire>3870>3870x2









Very satisfied with the picture quality of ATI's, been a happy camper even since


----------



## CyberDruid

Me too...I love the way my desktop looks


----------



## newera160

MSI 3870 OC on the way!


----------



## swayne

wooooooooo ati


----------



## OrphanShadow

Switched from an 8800GT...

Funnily enough, I LOVE IT!

This HD3870X2 is a beast!


----------



## CyberDruid

A real HellHound....


----------



## edeekeos

im happy with 'da green for now...


----------



## NCspecV81

HD3870X2 here.


----------



## OrphanShadow

Sigged because this is awesome









CyberDruid, Permission to design a banner for this thread?


----------



## Jazino

HD3850 here. ive only briefly tried a 7900gs and 6600gt within the past 4 years.


----------



## JustMe2

eVGA 7600gt to Sapphire 3870. A bit overkill for what I do, but what the heck.


----------



## Fossil

Oh I see there is a ATI transition club... but where's the Nvidia club?

I DUB THEE GREEN GOBLINS!


----------



## H3||scr3am

I Deny your naming conventions and substitute my own, Nvidia team is the FPS FTW team, cuz we rock...


----------



## Jazino

good to see the nvidia guys trying to thread crap


----------



## ryboto

I never switched, always gone Ati since my first integrated Rage Pro turbo powered Aptiva. Currently an HD 3870 owner, and I'm very much enjoying the decrease in load times, and huge increase in framerates versus my previous card, an X1950pro.


----------



## darcness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jazino*


good to see the nvidia guys trying to thread crap


It's to be expected. Oh well, let em' have their fun.


----------



## ThatGuy16

nVdia fan boys... just hate to face the facts

I saw a sig, it should have gone like this

nVidia | ATI


















Oh yeah, proud owner here. HD 3870


----------



## dskina

I used to use Nvidia's. Not anymore.


----------



## CyberDruid

Banner up


----------



## Rolandooo

Wow nice banner, wish I could rock that in my sig!


----------



## 0rion

Count me in as well, I've been with ATI since my dad bought a Rage Fury Pro 128 card for our old desktop. Since then Ive owned a X800 XT PE and a HD 2900 XT, and my laptop has the ATI mobility 7000 chip in it. ATI FTW!


----------



## JTD92

Put on me on the list CD, I have never brought a nVidia GPU before. I have been an ATi user for 2 years straight.


----------



## Penicilyn

Well my current card aside I've mostly used ATI's

Right now in different systems I have an X1800GTO, X1900GT, X1600Pro, X1300Pro and 9550


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

ati makes a very nice card now. but im sorry i will stick with my 8800s. lol. and all nvidia guys do we have a name?


----------



## SomeDooD

Well I have a X1900GT on my older rig before the one I have now and love it. =]

That counts I suppose.


----------



## stumped

I'll join. I just got my x1900xt (haven't tested yet because my RMA'd board didn't work and I don't have a comp to test in) But my first dell can with an ATI card (x300 SE), and so did my laptop (x1300) And I have used both to watch HDTV through windows. Never looked better. I switched to nVidia this summer, didn't get anything good because of pricing, and I like ATI's pricing better. Go ATI!


----------



## dskina

I also have a Sapphire x800gto (flashed to 16pp) in another rig; as well as a few old Rage Pro Turbo cards.


----------



## Sparhawk

Red Army FTW! i've used ATI products ever since I even knew what a videocard was. lol it stared with a 7000 series card > Radeon 9250 Pro (PCI lol) >>> X1600XT >>> X1950 Pro 512 >>>Current: Diamond Viper Radeon HD 3870


----------



## kennymester

Proud owner of a water cooled HIS 2900XT!


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
And to the nvidia thread crashers, just go *************** because we didn't ask for any of your input, we just asked for the people who like ati to speak up. not for your nvidia fanboys to state an opinion.

Nobody asked for your attitude either. It's healthy competition, nobody is starting a flame war or arguing over it besides you. So chill out.


----------



## cerealk1ll3r

Had a 7600GT, upgraded to two 3870s, couldn't be happier.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Does having one in another rig count? Check under my profile, under the system name Resurrection.


----------



## RickJS

I'd start an nvidia one but I'm afraid I wouldnt get people to join because I'm not cyberdruid. =[


----------



## XAslanX

add me


----------



## Monkmachine

Me with my 2900pro 512mb


----------



## Fatal05

Oh noez, teh communists are taking over.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Ati owner and operator for over 8 years. Long live Ati!

2x 3870x2


----------



## ENTERPRISE

WOOT ATI with my X1600XT Lmao.


----------



## FallenFaux

I have a laptop with a Moblity X1600 in it, and that card continues to suprise me. Does that count?


----------



## darcness

Laff @ me being the spiritual adviser. That's darn funny right there.

What exactly does that mean and how did you come up with that CD?


----------



## glen290

Swtched from a 8800gts 320mb to a 2900 pro and loving it !


----------



## antonis21

Asus Hd2900xt Owner


----------



## Cerberus

I have a X1900GT just go it and i love it.


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Please add me to the list with my dual Sapphire HD3870x2's which are running stock.


----------



## Name Change

Me as well going back ati with HD 3870. Should be here next week. mmm

We can call nvidia the green blob. lol =P


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Name Change* 
We can call nvidia the green blob. lol =P


----------



## Polo224

Does your club have "monthly meetings"?









Catchy name


----------



## Psycho666

somehow i`ve always had nvidia chipsets/SB`s and ATI videocards...so for me ATI has always been WAY better than nvidia








currently proud owner of a Club 3d 3870 @ 900/2600.








will post a screenshot when i`m home...still stuck at work now


----------



## Pheatton

Count me in. Along with my two 2900XT's I have a 9700Pro 128MB, a 9550 128MB and a 9500Pro 128MB. My old azz notebook has a integrated ATI 320 in it also. Now I did have, when I built my new rig and went from a Athlon64 3400+ with DDR and AGP, a X800XL 256MB


----------



## CyberDruid

I'll update the ever growing roster ASAP.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Current X1950pro, sitting in closet - X800GTO and 9800pro Soon to come(deciding on tv or vid card first) HD 3870.

Love the Red Tide


----------



## francesthemutes

Been with ATI since the 9800 Pro.


----------



## Antho

First ATi card was in EGA







Currently on 2x HD3870's. Did wander around the wilderness of Matrox, 3DFX & Nvidia, but came back to red in the end.


----------



## hogans

I have always had ATI cards, just purchased a 3870 x 2 to replace my dying X1900XTX.


----------



## darcness

Oops, double post.


----------



## darcness

Quote:

*darcness* Red Tide Spiritual Adviser
Still needing some clarification on this one CD.

I like it, just need to know how you came up with that one.


----------



## SerenityKill3r

Been using a Radeon 9250 pro AGP 128MB since 04, best card I've ever had


----------



## SpuddGunn

Count me in.

This is my first Ati card and I want another for my long time coming 775 rig


----------



## rottenotto

It has arrived!!!!! Just have to dl the latest drivers, remove my old Nvidia drivers, clean up and pop this puppy in......http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowIm...2SB+Video+Card

I'm gonna run this on a samsung 40" 1080p LCD...... any suggestions as per which driver to use ( XP )?


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

ATi FTW. this HD3850 (256mb) is my is my 5th Red Team card, the others, in order, being: Radeon 7000 , Radeon 9800SE, Radeon X800GTO, Radeon X1900GT


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

add me. i switched from a 7600GT to a HIS 3870 and i will be adding another one later


----------



## By-Tor

Been a red rider since I bought my 9700 Pro the week it came out...

2 Visiontek HD3870's @ 857/1377


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
Been a red rider since I bought my 9700 Pro the week it came out...

2 Visiontek HD3870's @ 857/1377

The 'red tide' has some seriously rude connotations over here.


----------



## CyberDruid

Oh Noessssss Suppose Red Rider is no better...


----------



## .Style

Rofl...Count me in had this Sapphire hd3870 since xmas and loved every moment..i went from playing BF2 on low with nvidia 6200, to a laptop with a 7600GT which played it on high but overheated, and now i have 3870 which is immense compared to my last ones...I can play most games out at high..i just love it..the change is immense..im thinking about another one!!!


----------



## fallingheights

Been red since my 9600XT. Currently have a 2900XT (interesting how those numbers worked out eh?).


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I R Red Tide.

Beats being a 'Green Goon'


----------



## henrys

I loved my x1900xtx too but made the switch to Nvidia when I couldn't play Crysis at ultra high settings (Not that I can play on ultra high now after I made the switch...)

I may be going crazy but Oblivion doesn't look as nice now after I have gone Nvidia







. I guess I will be going back to ATI when R700 hits the street.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henrys* 
I loved my x1900xtx too but made the switch to Nvidia when I couldn't play Crysis at ultra high settings (Not that I can play on ultra high now after I made the switch...)

I may be going crazy but Oblivion doesn't look as nice now after I have gone Nvidia







. I guess I will be going back to ATI when R700 hits the street.

It makes stuff look green to me...not kidding

And ATI makes things look redder...go figger


----------



## x2s3w4

2x sapphire radeon 3870s


----------



## DorsalFin89

ADD ME got a asus 3850 256mb...and back in the day a 9200se







ran Cod2 decently


----------



## dralb

Sapphire 2900 Pro (currently in RMA, lol)


----------



## Monkmachine

Thanks CD! The Red tide is growing!


----------



## CrAzYLiFe

Meow mix meow mix Please deliver!

1x 3870


----------



## Chosen

Red tide smells disgustingggggg seriously, i've seen it many a' time. But eh. Cool.


----------



## whtwrnglrx06

put me in the red tide also


----------



## Humanfactor

I might have one of the oldest(not discontinued) ATI cards there are[Club3D ATI 9550], count me in!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Haha, CD, you silly-head. I have a 3870 in my main rig. The integrated of the current sig is my HTPC.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

boo im not up yet lol


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Humanfactor* 
I might have one of the oldest(not discontinued) ATI cards there are[Club3D ATI 9550], count me in!

wow, they still sell that? and I see newegg still has 9600pro's for sale. I haven't used mine in a while due to the lack of AGP in my recent systems.


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

get me on that list mainly because i havnt been on any cool "lists" before and for 60 bucks i dont think i coulda found a better performing card than my x1650pro.


----------



## Mongo988

x800 soon to be 3870 x2


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wish I could be added







. The only Red Tide I'm currently sporting is a Crucial Radeon 9800PRO and a ATI Branded 9500PRO. Other than that, all I've got is Nvidia...just because that's somehow what I ended up with. Once I can afford one however, I am going single HD3870 (the HIS dual slot cooler one to be exact). But that won't happen for some time. So for now...I'll just sit here and drool at this thread, wishing I can oneday own a Red Tide card. And BTW...I'm not a fanboy.....I've got 4 Nvidia card (5 if you count a 4MB nvidia vanta AGP), and 2 ATI Cards. However I would count two of those Nvidia cards as one since its SLI. OK, so I'm extremely sleep deprived so I'm rambling now. /post.


----------



## StrictNine

Saphire 3870 x2


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Haha, CD, you silly-head. I have a 3870 in my main rig. The integrated of the current sig is my HTPC.


Yah but integrated sounds better..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


boo im not up yet lol


Oh Is that why your username is in caps...so you can see it







it's been up, but I'll retype it in CAPS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StrictNine*


Saphire 3870 x2










My Man


----------



## rx7racer

Add me as I just came back to the Red Tide with my 3870 X2.

Can't believe it took my blood so long to go from green to red, thought I was dead for a couple of years,,lol


----------



## alexgheseger

Count me in! My 3870x2 us in the mail!


----------



## Mootsfox

Hell yeah.

X1900XT -> HD2900PRO -> *HD3870* (currently)


----------



## losttsol

I'm going to put my old X600 Pro back in and join the Red Tide!


----------



## Melcar

I'm offended that I'm not in the list







.

ATI + Linux... yup, that's how I roll. Also have an ATI IGP on my laptop which also runs Linux 24/7. They told me ATI based laptops suck with Linux, but screw them, I got one anyway, and it kicks ass.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

I've used a Rage128, 9200SE, 9600SE, 9800 Pro, x800GTO, and an x1950 Pro over the years, and I have a 2600 Pro in-transit right now. I've been happy with all of them, but I like my 7900GS also. I'm just a big fat fence sitter but I'm leaning hard to the ATI side.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melcar*


I'm offended that I'm not in the list







.

ATI + Linux... yup, that's how I roll. Also have an ATI IGP on my laptop which also runs Linux 24/7. They told me ATI based laptops suck with Linux, but screw them, I got one anyway, and it kicks ass.


You're in...in the AM..gotta pass out


----------



## Havegooda

Me?









X1650 Pro baby.

~Gooda~


----------



## ian209

owned the:
Rage Pro (no longer around)
Radeon 9200SE (Still working, but has some artifacts from crazy OCing







)
Radeon 9600 AiW (STILL LIVE AND KICKING







)
Radeon X850 CF (Still have, but dead... missing cap)
Radeon X1650pro & X1600pro & X1600XT (Still have it for my other comps)
Radeon X1900GT (sold to my friend)
Radeon HD 2400pro (for htpc)
Radeon HD 2900XT (sold on ebay)
2X Radeon HD 3870 (sold one to my pal)
Radeon HD 3850 (currently using 3870+3850 CF)


----------



## l V l

I used to be part of the red tide... The green aura stole me though.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Old 2003 Desktop had a X1300 Volt modded, overclocked to the limit - Ran all my games alright lol, i took that thing from 400/300 to 663/482 and my god it was a whole new card!

my current laptop has an X1200 Integrated GPU that eats my system RAM







but it runs CS:S and 1.6 lol

specs in laptop can be found via profile - its my 2nd rig listed


----------



## nbrider88

Add me too
3870 Crossfire...matches my red ram and red power supply!


----------



## darklink

been part of the red tide since my 9600XT. Went on to a X850XT PE and now the happy owner of a flashed and overclocked 2900pro


----------



## agntallen

can i join this red tide? haha i've got a visiontek ati hd radeon 3870


----------



## dualhYbrid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyrusj15* 
hahahaha nice..

GO NIVIDIA

one to flame should at least know how to spell...


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dualhYbrid* 
one to flame should at least know how to spell...

LMAO. ultimate pwnage!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
....
*edeekeos* living in denial








.....

had me LOL'ing SO HARD!.. nice.


----------



## CyberDruid

Sup dated


----------



## HauntSheep

Add meee =D

X1650 Pro - lawl, no amount of stickers and additive words such as 'Turbo' makes my card sound cool anymore =[

I plan on getting a 2900 Pro then overclocking the lil' sucka


----------



## NFF

yea i had one nvidia card for about 2 weeks..... i diddent like it so i switched to a eax1600pro 2 years back. so i guess im a red tider my next card is 3870x2 whenever i get around to buying it.


----------



## Ryude

A long time ATI user, I've had some nvidia's along the way (Ti4200), but ATI has always kept me happy with it's image quality. My first ATI card was a Radeon 7500 with 64MB of DDR ram.


----------



## redsox83381

9800 Pro.

And NitrousFlash said add him with his x800.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Count me in!

Radeon X1950Pro 512MB


----------



## Psycho666

lol nvidia-owners call themselves "the green machine"

there is only one REAL green machine in this world...and it`s called the Kawasaki
http://www.kawasaki.com


----------



## Spitphire

ADD ME!!! Been an ATi fan since the Rage II card!


----------



## We Gone

Can I be on both teams,







ATI X1950XTX & 1650agp & 700Pro...


----------



## Twinnuke

Visiontek HD3870 512mb


----------



## Futuredrifter

All I've ever bought was ATI. Had a X800 256mb, X850XT 256mb, X1950XT 512mb, and a HD3870 512mb that is currently out for RMA. All of these are sapphires too







. Oh yea also have an ATI chipset in my board hehe.


----------



## Chipp

I suppose myself and the X1900 shall join.









And lest I forget, a 9600SE was my first "real" graphics card. Still serves proudly as my backup.


----------



## CravinR1

My laptop has a X300M


----------



## whe3ls

nvm


----------



## SgtSpike

All I can add to this is my laptop's video card, which is an X300 128mb. My other four cards went to the Green Machine thread...


----------



## Halo2Vista

i have an MSI OC 3870x2. i plan on getting a second one later.


----------



## noname

my brother owns an x1950XTX if that counts

GO GREEN MACHINE


----------



## amdcrazy01

ati its the boom the big one lol


----------



## Melcar

Can we go raid the Green Machine's base? Some of them looked at me funny.


----------



## CyberDruid

Do it...just don't get caught.


----------



## IIowa

Put me in coach.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melcar*


Can we go raid the Green Machine's base? Some of them looked at me funny.


go for it


----------



## edeekeos

intergalactic thread war
















we have cloaking ninjas at our disposal, watch your PCB.


----------



## 03kent70

Please can you add me.
I received my 3870X2 today.


----------



## Syrillian

Double agent here...









HD2900XT


----------



## H3||scr3am

SLIed 8800 Ultras > HD2900XT.... so Syrillian is more green then red... until the tide rises...


----------



## CravinR1

guess my laptop's x300 gets no respect here


----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


guess my laptop's x300 gets no respect here



You never know. It may be inconspicuous enough to sneak attack an unsuspecting puke-green machine adept.


----------



## CyberDruid

sup dated


----------



## NeRoToXeN

I'll be a member! I love the red







X1800 XT baby. Still does a body good!


----------



## dchoward1977

Lovin' my HD2900XT, can't wait to get a 3870X2...


----------



## FieryCoD

Where's the Intel team?

Oh wait..


----------



## Dismounted

Add me in!







Have owned an 9200SE, now this and 3870







.


----------



## dr4gon

Have had a 9600SE, 9800XT, X850 XT (Think someone even sold mine to you CD, lol), 2900XT, and now my 3870 which I got up to 999/1350 today!!









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4zqeq/

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5278827


----------



## Wakeo91

Pfftt...ATI? The color green is more appealing to me....


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wakeo91*


Pfftt...ATI? The color green is more appealing to me....










if that true...then why are you here?








i think you`re just jealous cause we got ATI`s and you`re stuck with Nvidia








j/k lol


----------



## Wakeo91

Im glad im stuck then


----------



## red_dawn_express

red runs through my viens,

lol yeah... a radeon x850 , so faithful!!!


----------



## Criswell

lol sup, good luck.

Doh just kidding of course, have fun with benches and timedemos


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I'm in, sooooo many times over.

Green vs. Red Paintball anyone?


----------



## Filip_the_crusader

Im rockin an integrated Radeon xpress 200m

Keep on keepin on ATI.


----------



## thornygravy

HIS ATI radeon x1950 pro 512 AGP add meh


----------



## CyberDruid

sup dated


----------



## Wrapper

Never used a Nvidia in my life








2600pro ftw


----------



## bdattilo

bdattilo - 2600pro in my HTPC.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
I'm in, sooooo many times over.

Green vs. Red Paintball anyone?

I dunno, the Green's aren't very graceful losers. We'd have a lot of whiny OCN members for awhile.


----------



## zlojack

Asus 3870x2 has been installed!


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I dunno, the Green's aren't very graceful losers. We'd have a lot of whiny OCN members for awhile.

BOOO


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I dunno, the Green's aren't very graceful losers. We'd have a lot of whiny OCN members for awhile.


Who cares if they're graceful, they can still be the losers.


----------



## CyberDruid

Hey I got some gr33n going on...but I prefer Red (not R3d lulz)


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 










You know who you are...

Let's get the Roll Call started.

*redsox83381* Palit 8800GT


LOL wut?


----------



## Robbie

Asus EAX1950Pro switch from eVGA 7900GT


----------



## Aaroman

got a radeon HD 2600XT, have plans to crossfire in the future. Love this card so much; why not get 2?


----------



## CyberDruid

Or 4







Quadfire is coming....


----------



## redsox83381

CD.... Look at my name on the list. It says 8800GT. In case you didn't know that's a Nvidia card.









My post said 9800 pro.


----------



## rx7speed

proud owner of a visiontek 9250 and a broken HIS x1950xt. not so happy owner of a HIS 2900pro. not that the 2900 pro is a bad card as I like it very much so. just don't care much for HIS at the moment


----------



## h4rdcor3

h4rdcor3 HD2600 Pro reporting

Started with a 9000 pro and never looked back


----------



## [email protected]

Lol... I have a X300SE 128MB but I enjoy my 8800GTS more


----------



## cyrusj15

im about to order duel 3870x2's!!!


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks for the correction sox...I'll get it right eventually...


----------



## zlojack

You missed me CD









Asus 3870x2 (soon to be 3870x2x2







)


----------



## mentholmoose

Rocking it with a 9700 Pro All-in-Wonder. I had a GTS320 for a couple of months but have since seen the light.

Yes I know the 9700 is ridiculously slower than the 8800, but I was low on cash and the 8800's didn't work right with my install of Vista.


----------



## STN71190

Visiontek HD3870X2


----------



## nuclearjock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*










You know who you are...


I'm in..

Nuke


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mentholmoose*


Rocking it with a 9700 Pro All-in-Wonder. I had a GTS320 for a couple of months but have since seen the light.

Yes I know the 9700 is ridiculously slower than the 8800, but I was low on cash and the 8800's didn't work right with my install of Vista.


The 9700PRO's were awesome cards. I've still got one but I think its a bit broken... stop the PC from POSTing.


----------



## Slappa

Am I allowed to join?

I don't have any ATi cards in my current rig. 
Although in my old rig, I have a:
X1300 PRO 256MB

and I also have an old X300 SE 128MB DDR.

I have always liked ATi, but I got my GTS 320 because it was better at the time.


----------



## Jhanfosho

kind of a small list *snicker*


----------



## matt_s989

hmm, Sapphire X1950XT 256mb

before that it was a X800pro flashed to a X800XT, my buddy still has it in his aging machine still plays most games though


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuclearjock* 
I'm in..

Nuke

Wow nice ride man...love the RAM coolers...you made a good choice on that motherboard...

I'll update this tiny list in a bit...unlike some spammers that have nothing to do all day....I have a full plate all day every day.

Soon!


----------



## badillo69

2 x1600 pro 512mb in CrOsSfIrE FTW. Im in. Very first card was a 9800 pro 128 that did an excellent job. I do own Nvidia cards too though. Both companys make great products.
We do need a sig like the Green Machine has.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I dunno if laptop GPUs count, but I have an ATi IGP 340


----------



## 53977

I was a nivida fan as I owned a Geforce 6 6200 AGP 256MB. But then I was wowed that I can play Half-Life 2 on all on high settings on a low end graphics card.


----------



## Sazar

Add me CD, this is my very first ATI card!


----------



## sammthegreat

add me. Visiontek HD3870x2


----------



## -bl4ck-

ADD ME! ADD ME! VisionTek HD3870 X2.


----------



## Licht

Sign me up. Went from my first card the 6800 GS OC to a 7900 GT and finally my 3870. 6800 served me well, 7900 failed me in every way, 3870 amazed me.


----------



## Ekonx

Hey, sign me up as well, last Nvidia I owned was a very good and cool Geforce 3, after that owned a 9600XT, 9800SE, X800 (flashed and reflashed etc, very good card) X2600XT, and now HD3870, so yeah I am a RED fan !!!!


----------



## arekieh

Include me Plz.
Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 with HR03


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Put me up, previous owner of:

X1300 PRO, X1600XT, X1900XT, X1900XTX, HD2900PRO 1GB, HD3870XT x 2


----------



## RPIJG

RPIJG Sapphire HD3870 so far so good.


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Haa... I'm in!











I've been using an ATI RAGE 128MB GPU for about six or seven years now, and more recently, I built my own PC with a Radeon HD 2600 XT. And, soon, I plan on swapping that out for a pair of X-fired ATI cards... just haven't decided on a good pair yet.


----------



## sP00N

I'm in! Sapphire 3870 512mb


----------



## whe3ls

i have a VisionTek3850 512mb


----------



## -bl4ck-

lets put something in our signature? like R3D T1D3 or something cool?


----------



## 53977

I should join.

I own a 200M in my laptop and a Gecube 3870 O/C edition.


----------



## lemans81

As soon as some funds free up I am gonna run a quad core(when the 45nm come out) and 3x3850s


----------



## legoman786

I'm in! HD3850 256MB

Using Cat 7.11s


----------



## Benny5041

I'm in Crossfire 3870's


----------



## jameskelsey

My last two buys were 850 Pro and 1950 Pro 620/1480


----------



## TestECull

X800GT AIW reporting in, still holds it's own quite nicely despite being an antique!









...

And going to become a 38xx here when I get a yob. lol


----------



## LoGGi!

EAX 1950 PRO
always been repping ATI and always will be







Go red power


----------



## Sm3gH3ad

WOooooooooooooooooooooot coming from a 7600gt to HIS 3870 ICEQ3, put me on the team CD!


----------



## Rusty100

Rusty100: EAH3870X2


----------



## TripleC

Me Me Me !!! Me In


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I have a x1950pro... but I have more nVidia cards than ATi.

I guess I am the brown flow? (green + red = brown)


----------



## CyberDruid

UPdates soon


----------



## ndoggfromhell

a LONG time user of ATI. I still have:
Mach32 PCI
Mach64 Vesa
Rage128 AGP
AIW 9800 Pro AGP
AIW x800xl AGP
x1950Pro AGP
9250SE PCI
X1300 PCI


----------



## TnB= Gir

did you find time to update it CD? My puny little ATi IGP 340 isn't on there


----------



## CyberDruid

Supdated


----------



## Moynesy

Guess you can add me kinda.

My family PC has a 1650 pro installed, i find it a great little card. Im 50/50 on the GFX trend, whatever is best currently.

But i want in on the cool Red Tide







, reminds me of Red October (Sean Connery accent)

So ATI = Red Tide
Nvidia = Green Slime?


----------



## darkninja420

X300 / X600 / X700 Pro / X800GTO / X1600Pro / X1900XTX / X1900GT

so i guess you can count me in


----------



## ThatGuy16

You can edit me, 3870's crossfire @ 837/1152


----------



## CyberDruid

Waaahooooo

Congrats to Fierceleaf


----------



## arekieh

Edit me too 910/1200







)


----------



## Litlratt

ATI X1950XTX in Crossfire


----------



## divinextract

visiontek hd3850


----------



## Tyrker

Red tide here! Don't like green that much and the 'Brown Flow' just sounds like a bad bowel movement







.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tyrker*


Red tide here! Don't like green that much and the 'Brown Flow' just sounds like a bad bowel movement







.


Yeah but the brown flow has a cool logo


----------



## powerade

used to be in the nvidia-camp, but my last two buys have been ati cards.


----------



## adam144

Loving my x1950Pro









It's almost as pro as me.

LOL I MADE A FUNNY


----------



## Pineappleman

Lovin' the 3870 hopefully going to get an 3870X2 with my next upgrades!


----------



## laboitenoire

LBN has made the switch... because it was so frickin' cheap. AGP HD 2600XT 512 = win.


----------



## rx7speed

9250 pci
x1950xt and 2900 pro pci-express


----------



## WhatIsChazaq

LONG time Red Rider...since...1998 at least...

Currently HIS ATI HD2600XT 512


----------



## jamiecarter

had many ati's my first being the 7500 all in wonder! then the 9200pro, ohhhh yerrr jealous?!?! then 9600pro, now x1950pro, only had one nvidia that was the good old ti4200 a brilliant card!! when i get paid ill be getting either the 3870x2 or i might convert and go for a nvidia 9600gt.............


----------



## legoman786

9800XT in my P4 rig

HD3850 in this rig...

Do I qualify?


----------



## NuclearCrap

Lol I'm gonna have to stomp myself into the list with my HD2400Pro in the nVidia sandwich.


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

We need an official Red Tide desktop background.


----------



## R3ap3R

At least the OP in Green Machine acknowledges the Red Tide with a link


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


At least the OP in Green Machine acknowledges the Red Tide with a link










Red Tide > Green Slime


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Not trying to be a smartass, but isn't a red tide a terrible natural disaster (an algae bloom to be exact) that can kill thousands of fish and other animals?


----------



## SyncMaster753

My HD 3870 is performing nicely

it slightly outperforms my 2 X1950PRO's which now lie dormant in their boxes......waiting to strike


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Not trying to be a smartass, but isn't a red tide a terrible natural disaster (an algae bloom to be exact) that can kill thousands of fish and other animals?


It might be...


----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Not trying to be a smartass, but isn't a red tide a terrible natural disaster (an algae bloom to be exact) that can kill thousands of fish and other animals?


The harbingers of doom







.


----------



## R3ap3R

Don't forget about the Brown Flow


----------



## CyberDruid

I dunno why all three threads ended up with names that sound like they could lead to an STD...


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I dunno why all three threads ended up with names that sound like they could lead to an STD...

Well, I have heard of girls referring to the "Red Tide" as that lovely thing that comes along once a month.









And I'm not talking about their alimony checks either.


----------



## Arkanor

I got an X1950PRO AGP to replace my X800SE about a year ago, if you want to put me on the list.


----------



## PhireX

I am a proud owner of a x1900 XT but will soon be upgrading to the x3870 x2 just need to sort out the finer points..


----------



## lecastor

XD I've got myself a whopping Mobility Radeon x1100!!! i'll pwn joo. woo


----------



## Yggdrasill

Got my new AMD 3870x2 yesterday.

Oh.... My laptop have an x700 mobility.


----------



## Jman_345

I just Got my Sapphire Radeon 1650 PRO Today! Its the Most Satisfying Card i've owned since my faithfull 7900 GTO.

I got right down to it.... took of the Stock fan and slapped on a Arctic Cooling Accelero s2. I got around 700 Mhz out of it stable-ish


----------



## Brutuz

I got a x1600Pro a while ago, only just got it to overclock.

Got to 621Mhz on the core, and The ram chips suck.










If I want to get any more on the core, I need to volt mod.


----------



## Chapstick

I've owned 9250, 9550, 9800pro, x1950pro.


----------



## XAslanX

Little something I found and added the logos to








I foresee this happening to nvidia this year with the 4k series


----------



## WhatIsChazaq

Took the plunge...selling my HD 2600 XT and just bought an IceQ3 3870 yesterday...

Barely used HIS ATI HD 2600 XT 512mb PCIe for sale.


----------



## CyberDruid

I'll be set for Quadfire sometime this weekend...


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I'll be set for Quadfire sometime this weekend...

Mind if I join you in that endeavour?









I think I'm picking up my second card this evening *crosses fingers*


----------



## highwhey

2900PRO 1GB since November...waiting for Nvidia and ATI to release real cards, not jokes.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah man XFire is the shizz...too bad our top 30 Comp only supports last year's HW....my scores are all whack because the tests are for (get this) DX8...nice.


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Yeah man XFire is the shizz...too bad our top 30 Comp only supports last year's HW....my scores are all whack because the tests are for (get this) DX8...nice.


I... didn't know that







3dmark08 is supposed to be DX10 isn't it?


----------



## xdaseinx

Add me to the red tide please


----------



## level42

Count me in







..

Waiting for next paycheck to get my second one







!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS* 
Hey...WHAT THE HECK! I am not a wannabe! =[ Just a whiner.....I'm sorry my 8800 GT can pwn ATI so hard.









Yeah, a HD3870x2 can beat that 8800GT.

And can I be added to the Red Tide please?

Hmmn, Makes me think of a saying.

_"The Red Tide only comes once per month!"_


----------



## CyberDruid

Soon Updated

Hey guys the HD3870X2 are in the top two spots on the OCN top 30!

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...chmarking.html


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Soon Updated

Hey guys the HD3870X2 are in the top two spots on the OCN top 30!

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...chmarking.html

Nice...


----------



## killerhz

ooops..







wrong room, lol.


----------



## CyberDruid

ah ha


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


ooops..







wrong room, lol.



Lol


----------



## RPIJG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Soon Updated

Hey guys the HD3870X2 are in the top two spots on the OCN top 30!

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...chmarking.html


And probably cost half as much as the Tri-Ultra in 3rd place !


----------



## CyberDruid

The Nvidia X2 is right around the corner though....


----------



## h4rdcor3

I forgot to include the X1600 that i have in my lappy in my original post. So that puts me at a HD2600 Pro and an X1600

CD: you might want to update the text in the driver link to 8.3


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The Nvidia X2 is right around the corner though....


Looks good so far in the early reviews.

Of course the green fanbois at [H] rate it well above the 3870 X2, but I'll wait for less-biased reviews...

*sigh* it felt nice to have the fastest card around, even for a short time


----------



## RPIJG

But what's it going to COST man? That question has always got to be asked when talking about Nvidia cards, sure yeah, they perform great, but how much do they COST!


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

why does everyone feel the need to seperate them selves from everyone who is not EXACTLY like them. we all have computers, lets leave it at that.


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The Nvidia X2 is right around the corner though....


*cough* We pasted the corner, check Newegg. However, my HD3870x2 and HD3870 (Which are the same price as the 9800GX2) are more powerful


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dueling Banjo's* 
why does everyone feel the need to seperate them selves from everyone who is not EXACTLY like them. we all have computers, lets leave it at that.

We all have ears and belly-buttons too (I would imagine) but some are blue and some are brown, some have innies and some have outies.

I think you misunderstand, many of the members of this thread are also nVidia enthusiasts (certainly not all), this is simply a "hey, I like my stuff" sort of thing. Why does it bother you?


----------



## WhatIsChazaq

UPS arrived with my NewEgg box.

I have in my hands an HIS IceQ3 3870...this sucker is HEAVY! Must be 1/2 pound of copper on this beast...


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


We all have ears and a belly-buttons too (I would imagine) but some are blue and some are brown, some have innies and some have outies.

I think you misunderstand, many of the members of this thread are also nVidia enthusiasts (certainly not all), this is simply a "hey, I like my stuff" sort of thing. *Why does it bother you*?


it`s because we have a cool club and he has a little group that is boring and they have slow 3d cards that get pwned by us









or at least i like to think that


----------



## Nubzzz

Been with ATI since my first actual video card. and have always been with AMD.


----------



## antonis21

1) sapphire 9100
2)abit 9600xt
3)his 1600pro
4)asus hd2900xt
thats my ati cards


----------



## jaclipse

Radeon 200m
Radeon x1650 pro
and now Radeon 3850 512mb.


----------



## maestrotmbg

x1950 pro

Trying to get folding to work on it with my vista x64....

By the way, as of 3/5/8 we're on to Catalyst 8.3


----------



## CyberDruid

Yippers. It's not a huge increase as hoped...but it does work.


----------



## ViRuS

Reporting in,

ASUS HD-3650-TOP @ 900/950


----------



## SZayat

a wannabe


----------



## Swifterzor

I've never had a build without an ATI card. My first laptop had an integrated ATI part, first desktop build had a Sapphire x700 PRO, and I'm currently using a Sapphire x1800xl. Also planning on upgrading to an HD 3870 soon, and an HD 4x00 series card in the future!


----------



## forcifer

switched from 6800XT to x1950pro and havnt gone back. i see a 3870 in my future...


----------



## ChrisB17

Just got my new Radeon 3870.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## se7en56

Representing old school Ati Radeon X600! Hahaha. OC'd maxed out


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

ATi Mach64 2mb Vram owner here, lol.

Well I am not using it but i have it!


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

1650xt OC to 725 core and 1600 ram


----------



## TripleC

thanks for adding me in, but I just upgraded to ASUS EAH2900XT 512MB STALKER Edition thanks


----------



## IFuXwiTuZ

Went from Green to RED ..... used to sweat nvidia but now that my 4th nvidia card (agp cards) burned on me i left the green and decided to burn =) 
so with my new rig build i got the HIS 2600pro 512mb cards on software crossfire so throw me on that list also......i think im going to get the 3870x2 on CSx =)

BURN IT UP BOYS!


----------



## Carnage

Ati Ftw!


----------



## 53977

Anyone has plans to moving to R700 series if it turns out what it promises?


----------



## [Alsharifi]

x300


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2* 
ATi Mach64 2mb Vram owner here, lol.

Well I am not using it but i have it!

I still got one of those too, first one I ever bought!


----------



## BiruZ

Hey add me too







I now have Asus EAH2900XT STALKER stock clocks because i don't really know how to OC it :\\ have a Sapphire x850Pro too


----------



## glenbuck1914

Stick me down too,

Went through Nvidia from Geforce4,5 & 6 and now loving 2900xt Crossfire!


----------



## Futuredrifter

Got my 3870 back from RMA, but its not red anymore







.


----------



## yarow12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


So Ati is The Red Tide....What does that make us nvidia lovers? Our performance can beat your cool names anyday...


 The Green Leaf.








X1950PRO here I come!


----------



## sP00N

Currently using a 3870 and loving it


----------



## .Sup

I will join you guys when the HD4870x2 is released.


----------



## [email protected]

had an old 9800pro flashed to xt, then took a free 8600gts, but now im back to ATI. HD 3870 and integrated X1250 in my laptop. my overclocked 3870 can keep up with the 8800gt, and my x1250 can pwn a 6600le


----------



## Webrider

Always used to have 3fx card until Nvidia bought that company which really pissed me off







Since then the best i had was the 9800XT and now the HD3870







ATI FTW!!!!


----------



## Swifterzor

x1800xl 256mb GDDR3 700/1400, with an HD 3850 soon...to hold me over until the HD 4800 series!


----------



## Chaos Prime

Power Color 3870X2 user right here







i love this card, its awsome (just need to figure out how i broke it.....in terms of performance lol)


----------



## nitteo

Red Tide = PMS.


----------



## RPIJG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Red Tide = PMS.


Why you got's to be trollin'. Go back to your cave Shrek!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPIJG*


Why you got's to be trollin'. Go back to your cave Shrek!










No trawllin, 'rawnd hear, red tiiide means the Peems.

Add me:

1x 2900XT
1x 2600pro
1x 2400pro

I am both Red and Green...which makes me Blue?


----------



## stargate125645

The listing isn't even in alphabetical order... Bah!


----------



## nitteo

This guy is the Epitome of Red Tide:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/496765/family_guy_kool_aid_man_channelsurfing_net/
"Oh yeah!"


----------



## RPIJG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


No trawllin, 'rawnd hear, red tiiide means the Peems.

Add me:

1x 2900XT
1x 2600pro
1x 2400pro

I am both Red and Green...which makes me Blue?










We had that discussion and determined that it meant brown... so you are part of the brown flow.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPIJG*


We had that discussion and determined that it meant brown... so you are part of the brown flow.


smells like :turd:


----------



## AMDorElse

AMD and ATI since ~1998... Before that it was Cyrix and Matrox!


----------



## spice003

Hd2600xt @ 860/1760


----------



## CyberDruid

I am back. The list is never going to be alpha but it will get updated in a bit.

I promise


----------



## THEoBZ

Hey guys!! I just purchased a x850xt for my AGP rig, can I be added to the tide?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

I AM OF THE GREEN TIDE HERE TO WRECK YOUR PARTY!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
I AM OF THE GREEN TIDE HERE TO WRECK YOUR PARTY!!!!!!!!! lol.

Enjoy your own party, even though I'm primary Nvidia, ATI deserves their holiday

fanboys = suxors










and that img shows a Yamaha R1, which I still love


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
Enjoy your own party, even though I'm primary Nvidia, ATI deserves their holiday

i know i have nothing against ati at all. just like nvidia better cause they have been good to me.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
I AM OF THE GREEN TIDE HERE TO WRECK YOUR PARTY!!!!!!!!! lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
i know i have nothing against ati at all. just like nvidia better cause they have been good to me.

Don't wreck a party cause you like the opposite side


----------



## CyberDruid

Now that I have a 8800GTS M Lappie I'm clearly going Brown...

But with three 3870 X2 running at the moment it's more Red than Brown...


----------



## RPIJG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Now that I have a 8800GTS M Lappie I'm clearly going Brown...

But with three 3870 X2 running at the moment it's more Red than Brown...










You should have that checked out then.


----------



## CyberDruid

I think I drink to much coffee...


----------



## Kamikaze127

Sign Me Up!!!!
As for the nVIDIA people.

Go have your own party!


----------



## Psycho666

i just got a question about the HD3870 Voltmod....yesterday i tried the pencil-mod but somehow it just kept crashing...

my card runs at 900/2600 all the time but yesterday i did the pencil mod and whenever i go over the 900Mhz it just keeps crashing...i did the right resistor but it won`t work...i used a 4B pencil










i`m confused :S


----------



## tat2monsta

i just went nvidia after about 5 years with ati. i got ati in spare rig,but im already listed on the green team now.. maybe next time


----------



## Erwin_Rommel

I've gone from a 9250(lol) to an x700PRO, to an x1800XT, and now I have an HD3870
so sign me up!


----------



## metala

Sapphire Radeon HD 2600 XT 256MB GDDR3


----------



## Vegnagun

I've got both an ATI brand Radeon 9550 256MB AGP

and a Sapphire 9600XT 256MB AGP... COUNT ME IN!! 9600xt is currently in backup rig even


----------



## matthiggins7

Ati from the start

Abit 9550 Agp, aver fps in Bf2 9 LOL

Sapphire x850xt pci-e good card but no shader 3

Asus X1950XT an still rockin out 70fps in most new games


----------



## CyberDruid

Rock On Dudes


----------



## n34starman

First build: AMD K6 and ATI Radeon 1200 (or something)

Second build: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3.0 and Sapphire RADEON HD2900XT

Latest build(3 days old): AMD Athlon 64 X2 3.2 and:

Two Sapphire RADEON HD3870x2's, CrossFireX. Loyal to AMD and ATI all my life!


----------



## Spart

Been leaving Nvidia Green with Envy since I got my 9600se on a whim after my old 6600LE died. 6600 is in the bottom of a landfill polluting the earth and my 9600se is still going strong in my Buddies PC. Current card is an x1900XT 512mb.


----------



## 9voltchicken

Two Sapphire HD3870s in crossfire. Very satisfied with the price vs performance.


----------



## NFF

soon to have a 3650 silent


----------



## Psycho666

welll my HD3870 is finally voltmodded and OCed








so here it is.... 999 / 1359









http://img2.putfile.com/main/4/10207052694.jpg

and that`s the link to prove it








i`m already in the list but still...i had to tell you ppl


----------



## brooking1169

Went from 8800gt to hd3870x2 
Satisfied so far


----------



## Teufle

Follow the Red Brick road
1)Rage 128 Pro 16mb
2)Radeon 7000 64mb
4)Radeon 9550 256mb
5)Radeon x1600 512mb
6)Radeon HD3870 512mb

And my laptops rockin the ATI radeon x1200 integrated

Good times


----------



## sublime0

Shoot. I guess you can add me in..

HAHAHAH I Got a p4 system with an x800LE in it. It benches 1200 in 3dmark06..

Meanwhile my ASUS SLI board died so im stuck with this Peace of crap excuse for a backup rig Until my rma gets done!. I could so be gaming right now. I MISS YOU NVIDIA SYSTEM!


----------



## lemans81

Update

My backup rig has an x1600pro 512mb


----------



## 20deep

2 2900PRO's $310 (with shipping and handling) ATI FORVER!!! ADD ME PLEASE!!!


----------



## microman

how come i am not on the list :-( PUT ME ON [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## Wu-TanG21

ATI Sapphire HD3870X2 @ Ur Service


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wu-TanG21*


ATI Sapphire HD3870X2 @ Ur Service










at my service? well then...bring em here so i can bench em








lol j/k


----------



## Spart

C'mon CD ur slacking! xD


----------



## GigaByte

Beyond satisified with my X1900XTX Toxic 512MB


----------



## Sanders54

I have a ATi Rage Theater Pro, does that count?


----------



## CyberDruid

Everything counts! Rock On all you Red Riders


----------



## Chozart

Hey Druid... didn't your ATI experience start with my old X850PRO (AGP - Flashed to XT)?


----------



## CyberDruid

Nope I was in with the AIW 9600Pro...but that 850 AGP you sold me was my entry into the world of High Powered Gaming cards


----------



## TripleC

can we update my list from that 3650 to 2900XT now? i been checking back many time for a few weeks already ^^!


----------



## aryuautku

green machine rip off?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aryuautku* 
green machine rip off?

I think you may have just found yourself in the wrong part of town







...


----------



## Andr3az

Me = happy MSI HD 2400 pro owner


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aryuautku*


green machine rip off?


The Red Tide started before the Green Slime.


----------



## Nubzzz

Long Time ATI owner


----------



## whe3ls

CD i also have a 2600pro


----------



## aryuautku

still,nvidia is way better than ati.ati didnt release their new cards,we are still talking about 8800gt vs 3870x2.how can we talk about a 9800gt vs 3870x2?


----------



## whe3ls

plz dont do this


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aryuautku*


still,nvidia is way better than ati.ati didnt release their new cards,we are still talking about 8800gt vs 3870x2.how can we talk about a 9800gt vs 3870x2?


dude, this doesn't even remotley have anything to do with this thread. you need to edit your post and remove your comments, as it is off topic and thread bashing.
(FYI, th 9800 series is *ALMOST* the exact same as the 8800 [g92] series)


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aryuautku*


still,nvidia is way better than ati.ati didnt release their new cards,we are still talking about 8800gt vs 3870x2.how can we talk about a 9800gt vs 3870x2?


Please don't post in this thread ever again.


----------



## Spart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aryuautku*


still,nvidia is way better than ati.ati didnt release their new cards,we are still talking about 8800gt vs 3870x2.how can we talk about a 9800gt vs 3870x2?


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aryuautku*


still,nvidia is way better than ati.ati didnt release their new cards,we are still talking about 8800gt vs 3870x2.how can we talk about a 9800gt vs 3870x2?


and actually, if you did your research, the 9800GT is a revised G92 core (hence the *b* in the G92*b*) and actually performs around the same as a 8800 g92 core.

Besides, if this thread were labeled "*The 3870X2 vs /8800GT/9800GT*" then your comment would be appropriate. But this thread is indeed *INSIDE* of the ATi thread, and is not labled as needing input on any comaprisons. But we're glad you had to add your little "one up" comment about nVidia (even though with the 9800 series, they completely fell through on what was expected)


----------



## Mootsfox

We need a song/jingle.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yes we do. We need an ATI theme song...something catchy....


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Yes we do. We need an ATI theme song...something catchy....



YouTube - UB40 Red Red Wine 1983


----------



## Havegooda

Think you could swap my X1650Pro to a HD3870?

~Gooda~


----------



## Spart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Yes we do. We need an ATI theme song...something catchy....


RUBY RUBY YOU SO FINE, YOU SO FINE YOU BLOW MY MIND, HEY RUBY! HEY RUBY!

Sorry. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Snownation

Add me! ATi forever!


----------



## MICRON

My first card 800xl My present card 2900xt!!! Add me please!


----------



## NFF

yea swap me out too i got my 3650 now.. woot for crysis on high.


----------



## centuryman007

can i join? 2400 pro


----------



## Darius Silver

Heh, sign me up. I went from a Geforce FX5600 to a Crossfire HD3870... Yeah, it was a jump...


----------



## Unstableiser

You need to update the driver on the front page.


----------



## KinZee

Sign me and my Diamond 3870 up!


----------



## Brenbren

i have a saphire x1950 pro.







512mb


----------



## reberto

Add me to the list







I have a GeCube 3870X2 and lovin' it!


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Switched from 8800GTX to Ati Radeon HD 3870 X2 5000000x Better love it


----------



## F3t1sh

I gots a HIS 3870x2










Oh, and I have a x1300 - http://hwbot.org/user.do?userId=10615


----------



## my-demise

Count me in kthnx!


----------



## Vlasov_581

me three


----------



## NFF

but yea really CD ya need to update. *poke poke*


----------



## Vietblood315

count me in i got 2600xt + x800gt(old comp)
i never had an nvidia before =O


----------



## Keeng James

Im reserving a spot!! I'm getting a 3870 or a 4850 ASAP!

I'll list my previous ATI cards for fun...

ATI All in Wonder Rage 128 Pro (32mb, and 350$ at the time)
Gigabyte ATI Radeon 7000 (64mb DDR!!)
ATI 9800 Pro (128MB, OCed from 350/380 to 460/520)
HIS ATI x1600 Pro (256MB Bought just for HDR in Oblivion back in 06)

Can't wait to go RED again and never look back, nVidia doesn't seem to have as many tweaks, and we all know how they compare in IQ.


----------



## firefox is awesome

I have an x700 pro AGP at stock speeds, upgraded from a voodoo 3 3000, lol


----------



## jrs2008

can you add me too. i have 7500, 9100 (integrated) 9200, 3870x2, and 3870


----------



## fencefeet

Always been an Ati guy from the very beginning of my computer building days. Bought a 9600 pro, haven't touched an Nvidia card since









system is as in sig. 1x Sapphire 3870X2 & 1x Diamond 3870 in tri-fire


----------



## Razaelko

count me in 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v5qae/


----------



## DanDaManZ06

You ATI guys need to catch up... Us Nvidia Fanboys are kicking you ass... look at ower list compared to yours! Muhahahaha!


----------



## Razaelko

your 8800 will never beat my old 9550


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


So Ati is The Red Tide....What does that make us nvidia lovers? Our performance can beat your cool names anyday...


we are the gr33n machine! lolz


----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanDaManZ06*


You ATI guys need to catch up... Us Nvidia Fanboys are kicking you ass... look at ower list compared to yours! Muhahahaha!



Just because everyone does it, does not mean it's the right thing to do. Mob mentality







.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah but our list isn't copycat Spam









Thanks to everyone for keeping the Tide Alive...update top the list soon...I promise


----------



## wsail

add me to the list. out with the 8600 and in with the ASUS 512MB 3870 TOP

Thanks!


----------



## my-demise

Don't forget me CD!









We are the Red Tide! We are proud!


----------



## benfica101

Nvidia for Life, i'l never go with a ATI card,


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benfica101*


Nvidia for Life, i'l never go with a ATI card,


if that is so...what are you doing here?
i think you`re just jealous


----------



## Xero.

HD3850, never below 30 FPS in high stress times, great OCer and stable too, I'm pleased =)


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

You're going to have to do a lot of updating once RV770xt comes out >_>


----------



## AKAeric

ATI Group

http://www.overclock.net/group.php?groupid=41

Join Up, =)


----------



## CyberDruid

I did.


----------



## karan.t

how do i join?

*GPU-Z Validation*


----------



## CyberDruid

You just did.


----------



## XxSilent22xX

soon as the 4870x2 is out im gonna be posting back in here


----------



## karan.t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxSilent22xX*


soon as the 4870x2 is out im gonna be posting back in here




















u can add me with a Saphire HD3870 512mb


----------



## MESeidel

I'm there Dude ^^

Used ATi years ago (Rage 128, Radeon, Radeon 9000).
Than I had a Geforce 7 till the switch from 2000 to Vista.
The early NV Vista Drivers sucked, some versions run the new Games some the old ones (without crash and picture errors), and all of them were able to BSOD.

So back to ATi and happy ^^










[EDIT]
Names in alphabetic order would be too great?
[/EDIT]


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Can update my card I guess now, X1950Pro went to my sister for now. The lovely HD 3870 Toxic replaced it


----------



## tonton

hey add me! Quadfire baby!


----------



## Gen

6 years years of building computers never once owned an nVidia...

Past
ATI All in Wonder 32MB AGP
ATI RAdeon 7000 64MB PCI
ATI Radeon 9600 SE AGP
ATI Radeon X700 Pro AGP
ATI Radeon X1600 Pro AGP
ATI Radeon X1650 Pro AGP
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro AGP

Currently 3x Radeon 3870's @ 850/1176 stock coolers, loved every last one of the cards in the list.


----------



## BlackWS6

=\\ I owned nothing but nVidia, and now I sold the modded GTX for twin 3870x2's!


----------



## Ben_Lucas

I'm satisfied.. lol

Club 3D HD3870 x1


----------



## Steele84

----------->







<-------------------------

I'm in


----------



## Unstableiser

Upgraded from X1950XTX to a HD2900Pro now. Not too far from the top of the list


----------



## DrasT-X

3870 works really well for me :>
so... soon it will be 2x 3870 cf'ed









Past (chronologic):
- ATi Radeon 9600 Pro (AGP, sic!)
- ATi Radeon x1950 Pro (AGP, sic!)


----------



## noneed4me2

ATI All in Wonder 32MB AGP Still have it not in use
PowerColor 9550 128mb AGP Still have it in use in Grandma's PC
Connect3D X800GTO (16p modded X800XT bios 500/500) Still in use in sons s939 build
Sapphire X1900GT (last revision model) Still in use in my oldest daughters s939 build
*Sapphire HD2900xt 512mb In sig rig*

ATI chipset mobos: MSI MS7093 (oem version wich did have a clockgen for 200mhz worth of overclocking), DFI RS482 Infinity (excellent overclocking mATX board). Asus A8R32mvp Deluxe (also a great clocker and very feature rich). I still have all these boards in builds for my Wife and kids.

*Honorable mention*: HP laptop with mobile radeon 200 we _found in a boxed toddler bike for my then 3 year old son_. Dad said when he wrapped it it felt to heavy for what it was. That was a great Xmas for us but my brother was pissed because he bought it for 25 bucks at his local Walmart and was to lazy to wrap it himself. Whoever put it there must have been real angry. Plays and burns DVD's with a real nice 15" screen. Won't play any decent or recent 3d games but for my wifes work (nursing) it works great. I am a firm believer in brand loyalty (only to a point though).

I am not a fanboy and I have a couple older Nvidia cards but I tend to buy what I know works. After ATI's merger with AMD things are changing. I still love their GPUs but I read the writing on the performance wall and went with an Intel chipset for my newest build (sig rig). At least it can do Crossfire. Still will buy their vidcards but unless bulldozer is insanely fast I might never go back to AMD. For budget minded people I still recommend AMD setups and there newest (error free) quads are super well priced.


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

I just upgraded from an ATI Radeon X1900 XT to an ASUS ATI EAHTOP3870. I guess you can say i'm a satisfied ATI customer. However, i can't help but feel my X1900 performed a little better sometimes...

Anyone else feel like the 3870 is funky at times?


----------



## Turnoz

ya might wanna update the drivers in the first post CD


----------



## Fury216

Longtime happy ATI Customer, and proud owner of 2 Visiontek 512MB HD3870's running crossfire.

Just figured I would say hi and make myself a little more known









(Still have almost all of my older ATI cards from upgrades too, AIW2006 pciE, 9800XT, and quite a few others lying around boxed up... I can never seem to bring myself to get rid of them, they all are still in working condition)


----------



## Nubzorous

red tide for the win


----------



## Darkwaddi

I used to have the ATI X800 i had that back in 2004 it was a major beast for it's time still good know lol but sorry call me a traitor haha







NVIDIA FTW







ATI


----------



## Vlasov_581

me too me too......RED OCTOBER.......i mean RED TIDE


----------



## forcifer

btw i have a 3870 now...still ATI


----------



## legoman786

I have a 3870 that I'm itching to put in my rig, but I'm waiting until my 3850 is sold.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
I have a 3870 that I'm itching to put in my rig, but I'm waiting until my 3850 is sold.

Put the ***** in, lol. Just DO IT!


----------



## karan.t

how come u dont update the list?


----------



## Psycho666

Karan T / CD is probably busy making another devine masterpiece so he doesn`t have the time for us mere mortal


----------



## karan.t

maybe he needs a prophet to do his work with the mortals


----------



## CyberDruid

Not really lol. I just want to be the opposite of that stinky green thread. Those guys are soooo insecure they have to copy my thread and then spam it to death to make sure their post count is strato...like that will make up for being lamerz









As you can see this thread continues to grow...no Spam required.


----------



## EricM9104

Do I get to be in with my ATi Radeon Xpress 200 128MB onboard graphics?


----------



## ender475

Had a X1900XT for three years now and its been great. Put me up on the list motha ****a!!


----------



## arcstrider

I just picked up a 3870







going to stick with it until the 4000 series comes out


----------



## Infinitepyro

Hook me up, I just took the plunge back to ATI with Dual 3870x2's in CrossfireX. I have to say switching from NVIDIA (and there horrible drivers) to ATI has been an enjoyable experience!!!!


----------



## firefox is awesome

I have an x700 pro., and had a 9200 in my old Mac Mini, and before that I had a Voodoo 3 3000


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

i guess i could join, just look at the first link in my sig


----------



## MESeidel

Update would look like this:

new:

*Moynesy* X1650Pro
*darkninja420* X300 / X600 / X700 Pro / X800GTO / X1600Pro / X1900XTX / X1900GT
*Litlratt* ATI X1950XTX in Crossfire
*divinextract* visiontek hd3850
*Tyrker* Sapphire HD3870 + 3850
*powerade* ASUS HD3870X2
*adam144* Asus EAX1950Pro
*Pineappleman* 2x VisionTek 3870 in CF
*laboitenoire* AGP HD 2600XT 512
*rx7speed* diamond 3870 @ 945/1296
*WhatIsChazaq* HIS Iceq3 HD 3870 512mb
*NuclearCrap* HD2400Pro
*SyncMaster753* Visiontek HD3870 + Diamond HD3870
*Arkanor* HIS Radeon X1950PRO IceQ3
*PhireX* x1900 XT
*lecastor* Mobility Radeon x1100
*Yggdrasill* AMD 3870X2, x700 mobility
*Jman_345* Sapphire Radeon X1650 PRO
*Brutuz* x1600Pro @ 621
*Chapstick* ATi 1950 PRO
*highwhey* 2900PRO 1GB
*xdaseinx* 2xHD 3870 X2
*level42* Sapphire ATI RADEON HD 2900XT 512MB
*Nubzzz* HD2900XT
*antonis21* asus hd2900xt
*jaclipse* ATI 3850 512MB 743/954
*maestrotmbg* x1950pro 512mb
*ViRuS* ASUS 3650 256mb @ 900/1750
_SZayat_ wannabe Red Tider








*Swifterzor* Sapphire x1800xl 256mb
*forcifer* sapphire 3870
*ChrisB17* Visiontek 3870 OC
*se7en56* Ati Radeon X600
*i_ame_killer_2* ATi Mach64 2mb Vram (Well I am not using it but i have it!)
*CSU_ComputerMajor* Sapphire x1650XT 256Mb GDDR3
*IFuXwiTuZ* Sapphire ATI Radeon 3870x2
*Carnage* HIS 3870x2 1GB @ 900mhz
*[Alsharifi]* x300
*BiruZ* Asus EAH2900XT STALKER
*glenbuck1914* 2 X 2900xt 1GB GDDR4 858/1158
*sP00N* Saphire ATI Radeon 3870 512mb
*[email protected]* MSI Radeon HD3870 512MB, X1250 laptop
*Webrider* ATI Radeon HD3870 512 MB 875/1261
*Chaos Prime* PowerColor 3870 X2
*nitteo* HIS 2600PRO
*AMDorElse* MSI HD 3870 OC
*spice003* GYGABITE HD2600XT 256MB
*THEoBZ* x850xt AGP
*Kamikaze127* Sapphire Radeon HD 2600XT
*Erwin_Rommel* GeCube Radeon 3870 Dual Heatpipe cooler
*metala* Sapphire Radeon HD 2600 XT 256MB GDDR3 850/810
*Vegnagun666* ATI brand Radeon 9550 256MB AGP, Sapphire 9600XT 256MB AGP
*matthiggins7* Asus EAX1950XT
*n34starman* 2x Sapphire RADEON HD3870x2's
*Spart* ATi x1900XT 512mb
*9voltchicken* 2x Sapphire HD 3870
*brooking1169* HD 3870x2
*Teufle* ATI Radeon 3870 512mb
*sublime0* x800LE
*20deep* 2x 2900PRO's
*microman* 2 Visiontek X2's in Quadfire
*Wu-TanG21* ATI Sapphire HD3870X2
*GigaByte* X1900XTX Toxic 512MB
*Sanders54* ATi Rage Theater Pro
*Andr3az* MSI Radeon HD 2400 PRO (256MB)
*Snownation* Sapphire ATI Radeon X1950 Pro 256MB ULTIMATE
*MICRON* 2900xt
*centuryman007* Sapphire Radeon 2400 PRO
*Darius Silver* 2x Diamond HD3870 @840/1251
*KinZee* Diamond HD3870 | 900/2600Mhz
*Brenbren* x1950 pro 512mb
*reberto* GeCube 3870X2
*nVidiaGTX* Ati Radeon HD 3870 X2
*F3t1sh* HIS 3870x
*my-demise* SAPPHIRE HD3870
*Vlasov_581* Asus EAH3870X2 @ 825
*Vietblood315* ATI Radeon 2600XT
*Keeng James* ATI AiW Rage 128 Pro, Gigabyte Radeon 7000, 9800 Pro, HIS x1600 Pro
*firefox is awesome* ATi Radeon x 700 pro. AGP
*jrs2008* 7500, 9100 (integrated) 9200, 3870x2, 3870
*fencefeet* 1x Sapphire 3870X2 & 1x Diamond 3870 in tri-fire
*Razaelko* Gigabyte 3870
*wsail* ASUS 512MB 3870 TOP
*Xero.* HD 3850
*karan.t* Sapphire ATi Radeon HD3870 512MB
*MESeidel* Club3D HD3870 OC
*tonton* Quadfire: 2x Sapphire 3870 & Asus 3870x2
*Gen* 3x Radeon 3870's @ 850/1176
*BlackWS6* Crossfire-X 3870 x2's
*Ben_Lucas* Club 3D HD3870
*Steele84* Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 X2
*DrasT-X* Gigabyte HD3870
*noneed4me2* Sapphire HD2900XT
*TheDevilsWaffle* ASUS ATI EAHTOP3870
*Fury216* 2x VisionTek HD3870 512MB xfire
*Nubzorous* Gecube 3850 AGP
*legoman786* Visiontek HD3870 512
*EricM9104* ATi Radeon Xpress 200 128MB onboard
*ender475* ATI Radeon X1900 XT
*arcstrider* ATI Radeon HD 3870
*Infinitepyro* 2x ASUS ATI 3870x2
*Cr4zYH3aD* Ati Radeon 9800 Pro @ 432/380

update to the current list:

*arekieh* Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 910/1200
*Futuredrifter* Sapphire HD3870 blue board
*Havegooda* Radeon 3870 850/1180
*legoman786* Visiontek HD3870 512
*lemans81* x1600pro 512mb
*Lxcivic2k1* Sapphire HD 3870 Toxic
*NFF* asus hd 3650 silent
*ThatGuy16* 2x HD3870 crossfire @ 837/1152
*TripleC* HD3650 512M
*Unstableiser* HD 2900Pro 1Gb
*zlojack* 2x Asus 3870 X2

already double in the current list:

*HauntSheep* X1650 Pro Turbo Super Uber Fatal1ty Edition 625/1400mhz
*Jinja_ninja* Sapphire X1950Pro 512MB
*Mootsfox* HD3870
*whe3ls* ATI 2900pro

starting Page 23
Alphabetic order would help to prevent doubles.
Excel orders it just fine^^, but it's your list so...

Hope you don't hate me for doing this, CyberDruid.


----------



## Galidan

My old 9600XT has always been good to me.

/Galidan


----------



## arcstrider

I have a possible issue that I need some help with and decided to post here instead of making a new thread. I just picked up a 3870x2 for my signature rig so I took out the already installed 3870 and put in the 3870x2. Connected everything and powered it on. Problem is that I see nothing on screen. The 3870x2 fan is spinning fast and I am pretty sure I booted into windows because after a while, I forcefully powered off my rig and put back the 3870 and it said windows was shut down unexpectedly etc so I was wondering what you guys might think is the problem? The PSU should be enough for 2 3870x2s so I don't think that would be the issue. Thanks in advance


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcstrider* 
I have a possible issue that I need some help with and decided to post here instead of making a new thread. I just picked up a 3870x2 for my signature rig so I took out the already installed 3870 and put in the 3870x2. Connected everything and powered it on. Problem is that I see nothing on screen. The 3870x2 fan is spinning fast and I am pretty sure I booted into windows because after a while, I forcefully powered off my rig and put back the 3870 and it said windows was shut down unexpectedly etc so I was wondering what you guys might think is the problem? The PSU should be enough for 2 3870x2s so I don't think that would be the issue. Thanks in advance









anyone with any idea?


----------



## noneed4me2

not 100% but I think I read somewhere your PSU having issues running dual gpu pcb graphics (not regular CF but X2 series) with the TPQ 850; it does have issues with some Nvidia cards for sure as I was going to buy this PSU till I read about compatability issues and I don't like locking myself out of a particular upgrade path.

I would find a forum or thread dedicated to either your HD3870 X2 or Antec's TPQ 850w to see if others have had this issue. I wish I could help more but this is something that you should be able to find what others did to resolve. Google your PSU and gpu together and see what pops up.


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
not 100% but I think I read somewhere your PSU having issues running dual gpu pcb graphics (not regular CF but X2 series) with the TPQ 850; it does have issues with some Nvidia cards for sure as I was going to buy this PSU till I read about compatability issues and I don't like locking myself out of a particular upgrade path.

I would find a forum or thread dedicated to either your HD3870 X2 or Antec's TPQ 850w to see if others have had this issue. I wish I could help more but this is something that you should be able to find what others did to resolve. Google your PSU and gpu together and see what pops up.

but then the Antec TPQ-850W is on the certified list on the AMD/ATi website so I have no idea. Could it be possible that its the card?


----------



## noneed4me2

Maybe. Certification was done for crossfiring HD3870 single gpu configs. It certainly has enough "oompf" to run any modern single card or dual setup, but there can be other issues or bugs affecting newer dual pcb cards like HD3870 X2's. This lists a known issue with 8800gt cards http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rk=False&Page= , could be something similar is happening. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...OnlyMark=False


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


Maybe. Certification was done for crossfiring HD3870 single gpu configs. It certainly has enough "oompf" to run any modern single card or dual setup, but there can be other issues or bugs affecting newer dual pcb cards like HD3870 X2's. This lists a known issue with 8800gt cards http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rk=False&Page= , could be something similar is happening. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...OnlyMark=False


sigh


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Maybe your x2 is bad?


----------



## Delphi44

so about us with multiple rigs with different brands? =P nah reckon i ought to stay with what my main rig is even though i have a X700 Pro (Only card i owned that was worse was the FX5200) and a X850XT


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper*


Maybe your x2 is bad?


maybe, but i got another today and still same problem so it probably is an issue like that.


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcstrider* 
maybe, but i got another today and still same problem so it probably is an issue like that.

Are you plugging both the 6pin and 8pin in? Do both connectors have at least 18a on their respective rails?


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
Are you plugging both the 6pin and 8pin in? Do both connectors have at least 18a on their respective rails?

Yes, I plugged in the 6 and 8 pin connector on an Antec TPQ 850W, and I looked at the AMD website and it says its "certified" for the 3870x2. Maybe its my PSU but yeah, I don't think its the card right?


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcstrider* 
Yes, I plugged in the 6 and 8 pin connector on an Antec TPQ 850W, and I looked at the AMD website and it says its "certified" for the 3870x2. Maybe its my PSU but yeah, I don't think its the card right?

How many 12v rails does your PSU have? If one of the rails isn't producing enough power, then it's pretty obvious why the card won't work, it isn't getting enough power.

Try using only the 6pin and not both 6/8.


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
How many 12v rails does your PSU have? If one of the rails isn't producing enough power, then it's pretty obvious why the card won't work, it isn't getting enough power.

Try using only the 6pin and not both 6/8.

thats is good advice, hadn't thought of that. You can always try an rma the PSU, could be a bad rail. Try monitoring the voltage with some software to see if they are stable.


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
thats is good advice, hadn't thought of that. You can always try an rma the PSU, could be a bad rail. Try monitoring the voltage with some software to see if they are stable.

HWMonitor/DFI SmartGuardian would be such programs right? Thanks and I'll try that. What would happen if I just use one 6 pin?


----------



## noneed4me2

i am sure it needs both to work. It would probably not post. Yes I use smartguardian on my dfi rig.


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
i am sure it needs both to work. It would probably not post. Yes I use smartguardian on my dfi rig.

yea, i'll see if its stable and report what i see and thanks


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
i am sure it needs both to work. It would probably not post. Yes I use smartguardian on my dfi rig.

The HD3870x2 only needs the 6pin, but it won't overclock as well if you don't have the 8pin as well. Same thing with the 2900.


----------



## Swiftes

Please count me in!
Have used a PNY 6200 for ages but needed an upgrade!
The X1650 Pro 512Mb AGP was perfect
ATI Power!


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
The HD3870x2 only needs the 6pin, but it won't overclock as well if you don't have the 8pin as well. Same thing with the 2900.

just to clarify, you want me to try using just the 6pin right? or 6/6 instead of 6/8? Sorry for sounding like a n00b


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcstrider* 
just to clarify, you want me to try using just the 6pin right? or 6/6 instead of 6/8? Sorry for sounding like a n00b









Plug only the 6pin in. Use the same connector you used for the HD3870, if it still doesn't work, check your PSU rails, you might not have enough amps, if you have at least 18a on that rail, then your card is faulty.


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
Plug only the 6pin in. Use the same connector you used for the HD3870, if it still doesn't work, check your PSU rails, you might not have enough amps, if you have at least 18a on that rail, then your card is faulty.

All the 12v rails on the Antec TPQ-850w have 18A and I tried 2 3870x2s and they both had that problem. Not sure on what it is. I really don't want to have to get a new PSU


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcstrider* 
All the 12v rails on the Antec TPQ-850w have 18A and I tried 2 3870x2s and they both had that problem. Not sure on what it is. I really don't want to have to get a new PSU









18a might not be enough to power the HD3870x2... Really weird, it should be enough







:


----------



## theartist

Put me on that list!


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
18a might not be enough to power the HD3870x2... Really weird, it should be enough







:

Yeah, and the thing is, its "certified" from AMD for the 3870x2. I suppose I need a new PSU.


----------



## noneed4me2

I would contact Antec and whoever makes your X2 for official tech support. I know your board should run that card as others have that board and card with no issues.


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


I would contact Antec and whoever makes your X2 for official tech support. I know your board should run that card as others have that board and card with no issues.


yea, i should really talk to the tech support since I have no idea. since i have tried 2 identical ATI branded 3870x2s, I am leaning towards the PSU problem. Reps given


----------



## AtiViVo

Hey folks, I need some advice - I'm going to get one HD4850 when they come out in a couple of week, plus a Fortron X3 dedicated VGA power supply. So this would leave me with about 100$ for a CPU (considering higher prices where I live, around 75-80$ US). 
What would be the best AM2 socket CPU for that price (lets just assume it's going to be on par with a stock 8800GT)? I don't want the CPU to bottleneck the card much, and I'm completely unfamiliar with overclocking, but I can't afford more. Advice would be really appreciated?

Man, can't wait for the HD4850! Mass Effect should fly on one of these w/ 8AA/16AF!


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtiViVo*


Hey folks, I need some advice - I'm going to get one HD4850 when they come out in a couple of week, plus a Fortron X3 dedicated VGA power supply. So this would leave me with about 100$ for a CPU (considering higher prices where I live, around 75-80$ US). 
What would be the best AM2 socket CPU for that price (lets just assume it's going to be on par with a stock 8800GT)? I don't want the CPU to bottleneck the card much, and I'm completely unfamiliar with overclocking, but I can't afford more. Advice would be really appreciated?

Man, can't wait for the HD4850! Mass Effect should fly on one of these w/ 8AA/16AF!










If you can scrounge a little extra (like $9 to $14 more) this is your best bet for your budget http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103771 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103773. If you can go a little higher , like $150 there is this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103254 . Some might knock the X3 but an extra core is an extra core. Plus they are the fixed TLB versions. Ideally I would say save for a full X4 for around $200 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103251 again these are the newer fixed TLB versions. Post what you decide to get in the AMD cpu forum, you will find lots of folks there to help with more info about your choice.


----------



## MaddenModer

Me me me!







Finally back to ATI since 9800Pro.


----------



## Mikemoon07

Diamond HD3850!








two 4870's and an X48/X58 with nehalem planned for the future.


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
18a might not be enough to power the HD3870x2... Really weird, it should be enough







:

I know, its a weird thing. I'm hoping a new PSU will do the trick. Thinking about the Thermaltake Toughpower 850W or the Enermax Galaxy 850W.


----------



## turboanything

Sapphire ultimate 3850 at 720/920 stable for months 24/7 what a great card!


----------



## arcstrider

I just picked up a Thermaltake Toughpower 850W and still the problem persists, I think its the 3870x2s


----------



## By-Tor

I'm running 3 Visiontek 3870's on my 700 watt PSU. 2 of them are on one cable, the 3rd is on its own cable. It has 4 12v rails @ 18a each.
It also has 2 6 pin PCI-e type cables that are red on one end. There is also 2 red outlets on the PSU that they plug into, so I thought these were 12v rails for PCI-e. When I tried plugging the 3rd card into it windows would just die on bootup and never start again till I reinstalled it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817189009


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
I'm running 3 Visiontek 3870's on my 700 watt PSU. 2 of them are on one cable, the 3rd is on its own cable. It has 4 12v rails @ 18a each.
It also has 2 6 pin PCI-e type cables that are red on one end. There is also 2 red outlets on the PSU that they plug into, so I thought these were 12v rails for PCI-e. When I tried plugging the 3rd card into it windows would just die on bootup and never start again till I reinstalled it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817189009

You might need more than 700W for (3) 3870s. I might be wring but (3) seems too much for a 700W PSU. When you reinstalled windows, were all (3) 3870s connected?


----------



## id_ram

Ati Ftw!!!


----------



## id_ram

X1300 PRO 256mb AGP and a 9550 128mb AGP
I'm getting one of the HD3Ks soon









Wats the code for the sig for red tide


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *id_ram* 
X1300 PRO 256mb AGP and a 9550 128mb AGP
I'm getting one of the HD3Ks soon









*Wats the code for the sig for red tide







*

We don't got one! However, if you'd like to make your own, just go into the User CP, click Edit Signature, type Red Tide (preferably in Red). Next select the text, and insert a Hyperlink to the first page of this thread.

Sorry if you already knew how to do that.


----------



## arcstrider

I got 2x ATI 3870x2 waiting to be put into my new Maximus Formula. Can't wait to bench them


----------



## Adrienspawn

My two non-sig rigs have the X800XT and X1300, that count?


----------



## scottath

Dual ATi GeCube HD3870's here


----------



## skatingrocker17

I've got a HIS HD Radeon 2600PRO 512mb 785/1400 It was cheap but it was a HUGE step up from my old 7300LE, now all my computers have ATI cards, even my laptop. (except an emachines that can't be upgraded)


----------



## weezymagic

my two ati cards

1) HIS HD 3870x2
2) Visiontek HD 3870x2

bought from OCN...still havent built rig for them


----------



## Penicilyn

You can update me from my X1800 to my brand spankin' new Visiontek 4850


----------



## Jahren

built by ATI 3870X2 ^^
i'm in


----------



## x7337H

just bought a Diamond 4850!!! add me!!! XD!!!


----------



## Liability

Visiontek HD4850, represent


----------



## OJX

Diamond HD3870 850|2402 MHz


----------



## a1161979

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


Visiontek HD4850, represent










Traitor...


----------



## Joki

Changed from 2 7900GS Sli to a HD3850! What a diffrence! Cant say how happy i am with my card.


----------



## ian209

wow, nice to see some HD 4850 users already


----------



## 53977

Anyone going to buy a 4850?


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm a long time ATI user, I purchased my Radeon 9550/X1050 when it first came out to replace my aging, Nvidia Gefore 4000 TI, and The most recent ATI card I purchased was a HIS HD 2600 Pro with the IceQ turbo cooler.


----------



## arcstrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Anyone going to buy a 4850?


I am planning to wait for the 4870 and the x2


----------



## PR1M3R

I just went from a X1900GT to a HD3850 to an XFX 9600GT to an HD4850 in less than 1 week! 4850 pwns all


----------



## Oblivion77

7900gtx -> 4850


----------



## jameskelsey

I just up graded to a VisionTek 4850.


----------



## l0ckd0wn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*










You know who you are...

Let's get the Roll Call started.

If you just couldn't resist switching sides or are a long time *Red Rider* Post in this thread and I will Put you on the ever growing list of _satisfied _ATI owners...the *Red Tide* is rising















************************************************

Catalyst 8.2

************************************************
*CyberDruid* 3870X2 
*Rolandoo* 3870X2 
*C!rkus* 2900XT 512 
*RAFFY* Sapphire 3850 512mb 
*ae804* 3870 CrossFire! 
*Mootsfox* HD3870 850/2500 
*HauntSheep* X1650 Pro Turbo 625/1400mhz
*grunion* 3870X2 on the way
*mct75* ATi HD 3870
_RickJS_ wannabe Red Tider








*Unstableiser* X1950XTX 512Mb - AL1916W
*Danbeme32* Diamond ATi HD2900xt 512
*Pegasus* ATI HD2900 pro @ 886/1854
*JeremyFr* Asus EAH3850 COH Edition 755/2008
*rottenotto* HD3870 Soon Come
*darcness* Red Tide Spiritual Adviser
*Micro204* 3870X2
*newera160* MSI 3870 OC on the way!
*swayne* Sapphire 3870
*OrphanShadow* Asus 3870 X2
*edeekeos* living in denial








*NCspecV81* HD3870X2
*Jazino* HD3850
*JustMe2* Sapphire 3870
*ryboto* HD3870
*ThatGuy16* HD 3870 830 / 1200
*dskina* Sapphire x1800gto
*0rion* HIS HD 2900 XT 512MB
*JTD92* ATI Radeon X1900GT 256MB
*Penicylin* With us in spirit
*SomeDooD* With us in spirit
*stumped* Sapphire x1900xt 256MB
*Sparhawk* Diamond Viper HD3870
*kennymester* HIS HD2900XT
*cerealk1ll3r* SAPPHIRE HD3870 Crossfire 860/1250
*pbpenguins412* 
*XAslanX* Sapphire HD 2900 Pro
*Monkmachine* Saphire 2900 pro 512mb
*Fierceleaf* 2x3870x2 crossfire soon?
*ENTERPRISE* X1600XT lmao
*FallenFaux* Moblity X1600
*glen290* 2900 Pro 512mb
*antonis21* ASUS HD2900XT
*Cerberus* Sapphire X1900gt 256mb
*RussianGrimmReaper* dual Sapphire HD3870x2's
*Name Change* HD3870
*Psycho666* Club 3D ATI HD3870
*Pheatton* Dual ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT 512mb
*Lxcivic2k1* Sapphire X1950 Pro 256
*francesthemutes* Diamond HD 3870
*Antho* HD3870's in Crossfire
*hogans* ATI Radeon Saphire 3870 x 2
*SerenityKill3r* Radeon 9250 pro AGP 128MB
*SPuddGun* ATi Radeon x1950PRO
*PRO-AMERICA* RADEON HD3850
*Bitemarks and bloodstains* HIS HD3870
*By-Tor* 2 VisionTek HD3870's @ 857/1377
*.Style* Sapphire HD3870
*fallingheights* 2900XT @ 850 Core
*RonindeBeatrice* Integrated








*henrys* flopped, now flipping
*x2s3w4* Sapphire Radeon 3870 X 2
*DorsalFin89* ASUS HD3850 256mb
*dralb* Sapphire HD 2900 Pro 512mb
*CrazYLiFe* PowerColor HD 3870 PCS
*Chosen* ATI X1900XT 512mb
*whtwrnglrx06* Visiontek HD 3870 Crossfired
*Humanfactor* Radeon 9550/x1050
*xXkeyboardkowboyXx* sapphire x1650pro
*Mongo988* Power Color X800GTO
*pioneerisloud* Crucial Radeon 9800PRO
*StrictNine* Sapphire 3870 X2
*rx7racer* 3870 X2
*alexgheseger* 3870X2
*Mootsfox* HD3870
*losttsol* X600
*Melcar* HD2900XT
*Mr. Mojo* 2600 Pro
*Havegooda* Ati Radeon X1650 512MB
*ian209* Radeon HD 3850 (currently using 3870+3850 CF)
*XFreeRollerX* X1200
*nbrider88* Saphire 3870 Crossfire
*darklink* HD2900Pro 512MB /flashed XT (850/900)
*agntallen* VisionTek Radeon HD 3870
*HauntSheep* X1650 Pro Turbo Super Uber Fatal1ty Edition 625/1400mhz
*NFF* asus eax1600pro 512ddr2
*Ryude* Diamond HD3870
*redsox83381* Palit 8800GT
*NitrousFlash* X800
*jinja ninja* Sapphire X1950Pro 512MB @ 627/1594
*Pyscho666* Club 3D ATI HD3870
*Spitphire* Sapphire HD 2900Pro 512Bit/512MB
*We Gone* Switch Hitter ATI X1950XTX
*Futuredrifter* Sapphire X1950XT
*Chipp* ATI X1900XT @ 648/693
*CravinR1* 300M
*whe3ls* ATI 2900pro
*SgtSpike* X300M
*Halo2Vista* 2 MSI OC 3870X2
*IIowa* HIS X1950 Pro
*03kent70* Radeon HD 3870 X2
*Syrillian* HD2900XT with cloaking device
*NeRoToXen* Sapphire X1800 XT 512
*dchoward1977* Sapphire HD2900XT 512MB
*Dismounted* HD3870
*dr4gon* ATi Sapphire HD 3870
*red dawn express* radeon x850
*tr8rjohnk* 2x Sapphire 1gb 2900xt's
*Filip the crusader* X200M
*thornygravy* HIS x1950 pro 512mb
*Robbie* ATI X1950 Pro
*zlojack *Asus 3870 x2
*mentholmoose* ATI Radeon AiW 9700 Pro
*STN71190* Visiontek HD3870X2
*nuclearjock* HD3870X2 CF
*Jinja_ninja* Sapphire X1950Pro 512MB
*Slappa * X1300 PRO 256MB
*matt_s989* X1950XT 256mb
*badillo69* 2 X1600 pros 512mb in CrOsSfIrE
*TnB=_Gir *ATi IGP 340
*wolf_08* Gecube 3870 O/C edition
*Sazar* Radeon HD3850 512mb
*sammthegreat* Visiontek HD3870x2
*-bl4ck-* 3870 X2
*Licht* Saphire HD 3870
*Ekonx* HD3870
*arekieh* Sapphire Radeon HD 3870
*Ihatethedukes* HD3870XT x 2
*RPIJG* Sapphire HD3870 850 (Core) & 2300 (Mem)
*ShadowDragoon* HIS ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT
*sPOON *Saphire ATI Radeon 3870 512mb
*whe3ls* ati hd3850 512mb
*lemans81 *soonish
*legoman786* Diamond HD3850 256MB
*Benny5041* Crossfire Radeon 3870
*jameskelsey* HIS X1950 PRO ICEQ3 TURBO 256MB
*TestECull* Radeon X800GT AIW
*LoGGi!* EAX 1950 PRO 256MB
*Sm3gH3ad* HIS Radeon HD3870 IceQ3 850/1190Mhz
*Rusty00* Asus EAH3870 X2 1gb DDR3
*TripleC* Sapphire HD3650 512MB gddr3
*Semper Fidelis* x1950pro
*ndoggfromhell* Saphire ATI X1950Pro AGP



Got me 2x 3870 X2s on Crossfire X soon to Be 4870 X2s in crossfire X


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l0ckd0wn*


Got me 2x 3870 X2s on Crossfire X soon to Be 4870 X2s in crossfire X


Any particular reason to quote the *entire* OP?


----------



## HotA_Phoenix

Red Tide for life, Nvidia can bElOw me


----------



## Anqt31

After 5yrs, back to ATI. Go Diamond HD4850, except have the fire department dialed. This thing gets hot!


----------



## cbosdell

I just got my first ever ATI card after my brand new XFX 8800GT came DOA and they wouldn't cross ship.

I've got a Vision Tech HD 4850 at stock speeds.


----------



## ian209

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anqt31*


After 5yrs, back to ATI. Go Diamond HD4850, except have the fire department dialed. This thing gets hot!


hmmm, i'd consider an upgrade in CPU as well. that 2.8Ghz Athlon X2 will become a bottle, specially when ure gonna crossfire a 3850 with the 4850.


----------



## 2Late4Me

I am a noob but why do people say the CPU bottle necks when at a nice screen size it is the GPU (in most current games) that is the bottle nick... At least that was what I have been reading from the experts!

Getting this from here.

Jump to COD4 test results here.


----------



## VinhDiezel

HD4850 here! @ 700/2210 for now


----------



## linskingdom

Got a Diamond HD2600XT 256MB for VMark reference card.


----------



## By-Tor

UPDATE!!!!

Running 3 Visiontec 3870's now and just ordered the 4th....


----------



## ignite

New member coming on board! It's been a while since I sided with ATI (since my 9600Pro - Then went 6800XT --> 6800GT --> 8800GTS 320 --> 8800GT).

Now waiting on my Visiontek 4850 to get here!

This makes all 3 PCs in my house ATI (no more Nvidia







- I was so tempted to get a 9800GTX!). 4850, X850 and a 9600Pro


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

3dfx Voodoo Banshee PCI - 1998 - Still Working

HP Rad 9x - 2002 - still working

BRING ON THE DEPRESSION
Brandless gf5400 - december 2005 - deceased reformatting XP, too much blue
XFX gf6600 - January 2007 - deceased
XFX gf7600GT - August-November 2007 - short for cash and desperate for pci-e, sold it before the *nvidia honeymoon period* ended

BRING ON THE HAPPINESS
Powercolor 2600XT - November-April
Powercolor 2600XT - January-April (CF)
Sapphire 3870 - April-...

i hope to stay part of the red tide for quite some time...


----------



## Modki

ATI Rage Pro
HD 2900XT
and soon a HD 4850


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Modki* 









ATI Rage Pro
HD 2900XT
and soon a HD 4850

how you liking that 4850. Thinking of upgrading or should I wait till the HD4870's hit?


----------



## fishman78

Howdy!

I run 2 Diamond Viper 3870s in Crossfire. Switched from an 8600GTS.

Thanks!

Kurt


----------



## RainStryke

Never really devoted to one side anymore...

Since I can remember this is how my cards went:

VisionTek Ti4600 128MB - AGP
Gainward FX5700Ultra 512MB - AGP
Sapphire X1650PRO 512MB - AGP
Sapphire X1950GT 512MB - PCI-E
EVGA 8800GTS 640MB
EVGA 8800GTS 320MB
XFX 8800GTS 320MB
2 EVGA 8800GTX's
2 Asus HD3870X2's
2 PNY 9800GX2's

Now:
2 VisionTek HD4870's

I don't get mine untill next monday though... Ordered mine through bestbuy. Have a Gigabyte X48 on the way as well... I'm hoping to see much more stable overclocks... Everyone has told me the X38 and X48 motherboards are so much more stable than the 780i and 790i.


----------



## Modki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
how you liking that 4850. Thinking of upgrading or should I wait till the HD4870's hit?

Well so far it's the most powerful video card i've ever owned and I paid only $200 to get it, it makes me feel like I'm cheating ATI.


----------



## barek

Never owned a NVidia product...ATI always...
Currently: 2x HD3870 CF
Radeon 9800 Pro


----------



## Benny99

Well i just switched from my old 8800GTS 640mb G80 to a

ATI Sapphire 4850 ADD ME <3


----------



## 2Late4Me

So you can add me

VisionTek HD4850


----------



## Mmansueto

im in. i have a Powercolor 4870, waiting for 2nd to arrive.


----------



## Clinic

Just got my pair of 4870s installed this morning and loving it. The benchmark scores aren't amazing, but the gameplay is.


----------



## Mr.Bones

Goodbye to my A2 revision 8800gts 640..........Hello to my Visiontek 4870!!








My last ATI card was a 9800pro.......this will be a nice refresher


----------



## x7337H

So when the hell is the list gonna be updated?

Got a lot of people waiting for their names to be added...


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x7337H* 
So when the hell is the list gonna be updated?

Got a lot of people waiting for their names to be added...

Cyberdruid gets busy like all of us







. Maybe he could assign a admin person to edit the list as necessary. I don't think he realized what he was starting







; alot of happy HD48XX series owners are likely to post here soon.


----------



## mrtn400

Put me on the list. My mighty 9250 will defeat you all!

But really, put me down with a 4850.


----------



## grmnasasin0227

Sweet, been using ATI ever since I knew what a video card was. I've got a 3870 right now, 4870 soon to come (CF probably). Your choice what to put me down for.


----------



## chaserampage

Just switched after a couple years of Nvidia and got a 3870x2 from sapphire and I couldn't be more pleased with it, go ATI!


----------



## buster2010

Just changed from the 8600gts to the VisionTek 4850 and this card folds like crazy.


----------



## Anth0789

Seems pretty long that there wasn't an update..


----------



## [email protected]

Sapphire 512MB HD3850 AGP. First ATI card in many years, and loving it.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Straight up, put me up on there, I ran Crysis On medium with a x800xl (that doenst even support SM 3.0). True I was only getting 30fps Average, and sometimes would drop down as low as 13-14fps, but I still played, beat, and highly enjoyed the game.

I play COD4 on HIGH, with everything turned up, (expect Dynamic lighting) at 1024x768 with that x800xl, GOTA love it!

Planning to get a 4870 when I gots the money.

Currently running an x800xt on one computer, and that same old x800xl on another pc


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer* 
Straight up, put me up on there, I ran Crysis On medium with a x800xl (that doenst even support SM 3.0). True I was only getting 30fps Average, and sometimes would drop down as low as 13-14fps, but I still played, beat, and highly enjoyed the game.
I play COD4 on HIGH, with everything turned up, (expect Dynamic lighting) at 1024x768 with that x800xl, GOTA love it!
Planning to get a 4870 when I gots the money.
Currently running an x800xt on one computer, and that same old x800xl on another pc

Your X800XL actually played Crysis at 30fps? What resolution and settings?

I had a X800XL that was replaced by my 7600GT- which chokes on nearly anything higher than 800x600 medium/low settings for newer games like Crysis, STALKER, and COD4.


----------



## Anqt31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Seems pretty long that there wasn't an update..










List should be updated by Wednsday.


----------



## Anqt31

Sorry, accidental post.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Your X800XL actually played Crysis at 30fps? What resolution and settings?

I had a X800XL that was replaced by my 7600GT- which chokes on nearly anything higher than 800x600 medium/low settings for newer games like Crysis, STALKER, and COD4.


a 7600gt has a 128bit memory interface versus the 256bit on the x800xl, and the x800xl has a 400mhz core, and a 500mhz (1000 DDR). all in all its much more powerful than the 7600gt. Only thing no shader model 3.0 support. and I ran crysis on medium at 1024x768. On a 939 SC 3800+ 2.4ghz Athlon, I did have 2gigs of ram, that might of helped. But because of the shader model I did have some graphical glitches, like the smoke from the warships, and well any kind of dynamic smoke in the game just appeared like grey blocks to me. But that wasnt a big issue.

I am playing STALKER right now on a x800xt, on HIGH (4x AA, Grass, and viewing distance all the way up, and anisotropic filtering at 8x) at 800x600, getting 50fps average, only time I have ever dropped bellow 30fps is when I am in the BAR, and my X800XL runs COD4 Flawlessly with everything turned up at 1024x768.

if my cards had SM3.0 i wouldn't even consider upgrading right now, but because of this I cant play Bioshock, or Mass Effect, which are 2 games I really want to play.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer* 
a 7600gt has a 128bit memory interface versus the 256bit on the x800xl, and the x800xl has a 400mhz core, and a 500mhz (1000 DDR). all in all its much more powerful than the 7600gt. Only thing no shader model 3.0 support. and I ran crysis on medium at 1024x768. On a 939 SC 3800+ 2.4ghz Athlon, I did have 2gigs of ram, that might of helped. But because of the shader model I did have some graphical glitches, like the smoke from the warships, and well any kind of dynamic smoke in the game just appeared like grey blocks to me. But that wasnt a big issue.

I am playing STALKER right now on a x800xt, on HIGH (4x AA, Grass, and viewing distance all the way up, and anisotropic filtering at 8x) at 800x600, getting 50fps average, only time I have ever dropped bellow 30fps is when I am in the BAR, and my X800XL runs COD4 Flawlessly with everything turned up at 1024x768.

if my cards had SM3.0 i wouldn't even consider upgrading right now, but because of this I cant play Bioshock, or Mass Effect, which are 2 games I really want to play.

On paper the X800XL should be a _somewhat_ more powerful card, however I found that it by far lacked the real world performance I was expecting. Interesting to note I was upgraded from the standard X800XL to a Fatal1ty X800XL after my 3rd RMA which was factory OC'd with dual BIOS for 425/475 cores (I forget the memory settings.) IMO it was a bigger POS than the standard model- the 425MHz core was almost stable, and the 475MHz setting was unusable.

The 7600GT actually has been a comperable if not _slightly_ better card IMO- not that I was intending it as an upgrade when I bought it, just something comperable performance-wise to "temporarily" replace the X800XL which had been RMAd 5 times already and was on it's 6th.

I ended up keeping the 7600GT because the benchmarks between the 2 were of neglegable difference, and I was seeing better FRAPS in games I was playing at the time with the 7600GT. At any rate I have not been truly happy with any videocard I've bought since my Ti4600. I'm looking forward to the HD4870.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


On paper the X800XL should be a _somewhat_ more powerful card, however I found that it by far lacked the real world performance I was expecting. Interesting to note I was upgraded from the standard X800XL to a Fatal1ty X800XL after my 3rd RMA which was factory OC'd with dual BIOS for 425/475 cores (I forget the memory settings.) IMO it was a bigger POS than the standard model- the 425MHz core was almost stable, and the 475MHz setting was unusable.

The 7600GT actually has been a comperable if not _slightly_ better card IMO- not that I was intending it as an upgrade when I bought it, just something comperable performance-wise to "temporarily" replace the X800XL which had been RMAd 5 times already and was on it's 6th.

I ended up keeping the 7600GT because the benchmarks between the 2 were of neglegable difference, and I was seeing better FRAPS in games I was playing at the time with the 7600GT. At any rate I have not been truly happy with any videocard I've bought since my Ti4600. I'm looking forward to the HD4870.


Well I dont know, I bought my x800xl when ATi was still ATi, so I got the "made by ATi" card. I have not had a single problem with it for the last 3 years, and doing a decent bit of gaming. Its weak card by todays standards no doubt,, but back then it was a solid contender and was relatively cheaper than the NVIDEA counterpart, still it ran the OPENGL games of the time with ease, like DOOM3 and Prey.

I don't have any experience with NVIDIA cards as of late, last NVIDIA card I owned was a TNT2 32mb, when it was still usable too, I played Baldur's Gate on that card.

I can take some screen shots of COD4 for ya, on my x800xt, if you want to see how it looks with the FPS that I am getting.


----------



## CyberDruid

I'll tell you what...I was expecting UBER benchmarks from the 8800GTX in the Cosmos rig I just built. But at stock speed the HD3870X2 is 3K above it in 06. Not that 3Dmark scores are everything...but they do give a rough aproximation of performance in real gaming. Of course each game will play differently on each brand of card...but if you have $400 to spend on a single card it hardly makes sense to ignore ATI...for whatever reason Nvidia (perhaps banking on their years of dominance in the market) feels justified in pricing their product higher depite no longer being "better" in every regard.

I have owned cards from both MFRs and built plenty of Nv rigs for people...but I have always liked the way the ATI cards looked ooon the display...even when they had terrible drivers and support, a less powerful product and generally cost more than I feel they should they still look great in 2D







. I like how they look at deskstop lol. And since I spend most of my time working in 2D not 3D it's important to me when it comes to working with photos and stuff.

I wanted to thank Anqt31 for compiling the list of Tiders and really appreciate his help as I am up to my ears in shop work these days.

Rock on!


----------



## SKcin

I gotta get in on this - Sapphire 3870 Toxic 512MB ftw


----------



## CyberDruid

That is a crazed avatar.


----------



## Vlasov_581

can i join?


----------



## this n00b again

reporting in.
HD 4850 from the 7900 gt


----------



## Gexx

I've gone Red.... Powercolor 4870.


----------



## Damage82

Hd3850


----------



## Jacko87

Just made the switch from nVidia to ATI. Although I am currently cardless







, my VisionTek HD4870 is ordered and should be getting here in a few days.


----------



## CyberDruid

Man the HD4870 is taking over....


----------



## 2Late4Me

Recently installed an HD4850 (From the green 8600gt... what a jump)


----------



## Anqt31

Yeah, it is. When you upgrading CD?


----------



## b.walker36

I was ati ever since 3dfx, switched to an 8800 then decided to go back as i was missing them ever since. Now i have my two 4870's in the mail


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Man the HD4870 is taking over....

HD4870x2 for $500. I'm ordering *them* they day the come out


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm good on GFX. Hell all I do is upload pics and post









I stuck with my 9600AIW until I finally went PCIe...then I hung onto my 1950pros for a long time...I sold them right when I got the HD3870X2s. I bought some 2900s for e-peen purposes...but I kept the 1950 pro for Folding and general use: so quiet. After I LCed the HD3870X2s I was completely satisfied...got rid of the case heat and the noise and no I really think they are perfect.

I have the third HD3870X2 in the Family HTPC rig and it's seriously loud (Folding GPU2) and hot and eventually I plan to LC that Rig. It runs the 52" LCD for gaming and theatre and does more than I need.

I like new hardware: but just don't have the fascination with graphics that I do with HDDs, SSDs and Fast RAM. I'm a Bandwidth Junky


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I'm good on GFX. Hell all I do is upload pics and post









I stuck with my 9600AIW until I finally went PCIe...then I hung onto my 1950pros for a long time...I sold them right when I got the HD3870X2s. I bought some 2900s for e-peen purposes...but I kept the 1950 pro for Folding and general use: so quiet. After I LCed the HD3870X2s I was completely satisfied...got rid of the case heat and the noise and no I really think they are perfect.

I have the third HD3870X2 in the Family HTPC rig and it's seriously loud (Folding GPU2) and hot and eventually I plan to LC that Rig. It runs the 52" LCD for gaming and theatre and does more than I need.

I like new hardware: but just don't have the fascination with graphics that I do with HDDs, SSDs and Fast RAM. *I'm a Bandwidth Junky *










How come you haven't ordered any VelociRaptors for your RAID card then?


----------



## arcstrider

update me please, just picked up a sapphire 4870


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper*


How come you haven't ordered any VelociRaptors for your RAID card then?


Dude I have spent enough to last me a decade...


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Dude I have spent enough to last me a decade...












































:l achen:


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

out of the need to afford electricity, i've unfortunately gone back to a 2x 2600XT crossfire... isnt too bad with a quad core processor though highly recommend it for midrange/low wattage gamers...


----------



## LuckyX2

I love ATI

My very first GPU as an "enthusiast" was an ATI X800 XL that I got when I was about 13-14 (close to 18 now) That card is what got me into tinkering on computers and I will love it forever. I flashed it with a x850XT platinum bios (unlocked pipes and upped clocks) and I remember being enthralled at the possibility of turning a $250 card into a $500 card and thus I became addicted to enthusiast computing.

That card could be considered a main reason why I have decided to major in computer engineering in college, It honestly changed my life.

A friend of mine stepped on it, it was in a static proof bag on the floor. I heard a crunch and the zalman cooler on it was bent, I took the cooler off and the die looked fine but I never bothered to try it out again.

It currently holds a prominent display right next to my computer and shall stay there forever.


----------



## ian209

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuckyX2*


I love ATI

My very first GPU as an "enthusiast" was an ATI X800 XL that I got when I was about 13-14 (close to 18 now) That card is what got me into tinkering on computers and I will love it forever. I flashed it with a x850XT platinum bios (unlocked pipes and upped clocks) and I remember being enthralled at the possibility of turning a $250 card into a $500 card and thus I became addicted to enthusiast computing.

That card could be considered a main reason why I have decided to major in computer engineering in college, It honestly changed my life.

A friend of mine stepped on it, it was in a static proof bag on the floor. I heard a crunch and the zalman cooler on it was bent, I took the cooler off and the die looked fine but I never bothered to try it out again.

It currently holds a prominent display right next to my computer and shall stay there forever.










wow, im touched! actually!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight*


out of the need to afford electricity, i've unfortunately gone back to a 2x 2600XT crossfire... isnt too bad with a quad core processor though highly recommend it for midrange/low wattage gamers...


One 2600XT is a REALLY nice card for the price. Mine performs around the same as an X1950pro/XT. 2 Put together should be around the performance of a 2900GT, and comming close to the 2900XT.


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ian209* 
wow, im touched! actually!

One 2600XT is a REALLY nice card for the price. Mine performs around the same as an X1950pro/XT. 2 Put together should be around the performance of a 2900GT, and comming close to the 2900XT.

In my view it moves closer to the performance of a 3870, that being what i've recessed from.

And, considering going originally from 2x2600XT to 1x3870 and back to two 2600XT's, I have felt the need to turn a few settings *up* on *both occasions* (gone from dual to quad core in the same timeframe soon after 3870...)

I'll actually be really interested to see what the 4-series is going to offer in 600 range, because the 55nm shrink to the 3650 didnt look that good on paper compared to my current GPU setup (single and double), and there WASNT A 3670!!! although to some, the 3850 was considered to have filled that gap

considering the 2600s are DX10 secure (although 10.1 tempting for retentive *"I WANNA BE FUTUREPROOF:swearing:"* reasons) i may just get a third 512mb 2600XT, it'd have to be a single-slot this time, gotta have hauppauge!!!!


----------



## thunder_2008

I switched from an 8800GTX to first one 3870X2 TOP and now two for quad-fire performance.


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thunder_2008* 
I switched from an 8800GTX to first one 3870X2 TOP and now two for quad-fire performance.

ASUS seem to have so much fun making GPU's

are they stoned electricians and engineers?

Quote:

"what shall we make this week??"
"A Triple 3850?"
"Yes, and it can immediately rival the new 3870X2 top we made last week..."


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight* 
ASUS seem to have so much fun making GPU's

are they stoned electricians and engineers?

Stoned or sober so long as the electricians/engineers keep up their patrician style of sticking it to Nvidia preferrably from behind then we the consumers can take heed of paying high Nvidia prices.


----------



## DarkNite

I'd like to join







Just got a

Sapphire 4860 HD


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


I'd like to join







Just got a

Sapphire 4860 HD


4860 eh?
is it like half 4870 and half 4850? lol

Add me as well CD. got my 4870


----------



## DarkNite

oops 4850. I've been googling "4850" all day :/


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

anyone seen the rival in the green corner's stocks today??

Source

*June 5th 2008*
Price: 24.85
Vol: 20.70m

*July 3rd 2008 - 12:06AM*
Price: 12.56
Vol 660.81k

i dont know much about stocks, but look at the big-angled line pointing downwards at the far right of the graph...

anyone else really smug about being part of the red tide right now??


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight*


anyone seen the rival in the green corner's stocks today??

Source

*June 5th 2008*
Price: 24.85
Vol: 20.70m

*July 3rd 2008 - 12:06AM*
Price: 12.56
Vol 660.81k

i dont know much about stocks, but look at the big-angled line pointing downwards at the far right of the graph...

anyone else really smug about being part of the red tide right now??


No. Although i switched from nVidia i don't think they're the big bad meanie heads everyone on here loves to talk about. They just made poor decisions this round and to see them die would mean high priced ATi cards.

actually i think it's pretty ******ed to be fanboys for a company. our precious ATi would disown any one of us individually if it meant making some money, any company would


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y*


No. Although i switched from nVidia i don't think they're the big bad meanie heads everyone on here loves to talk about. They just made poor decisions this round and to see them die would mean high priced ATi cards.

actually i think it's pretty ******ed to be fanboys for a company. our precious ATi would disown any one of us individually if it meant making some money, any company would


experienced 4 series of geforce and im not going back... at least when you accidentally dont plug in the gpu cooler and it you begin playing a full-load game, the card forgives you...

Dead - 5400## - gave up during need for speed underground
Dead - 6600## - gave up during need for speed most wanted
Sold - 7600GT Fata1ty - was just awful... (SAW THE LIGHT)
Limping - 8600GT - injured itself during half life episode 1 (sibling's pc)

I'll even go to VIA-S3 or intel if it means not returning to nvidia until they change their ways, and slice their prices to more likely pricing...


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight*


experienced 4 series of geforce and im not going back... at least when you accidentally dont plug in the gpu cooler and it you begin playing a full-load game, the card forgives you...

Dead - 5400## - gave up during need for speed underground
Dead - 6600## - gave up during need for speed most wanted
Sold - 7600GT Fata1ty - was just awful... (SAW THE LIGHT)
Limping - 8600GT - injured itself during half life episode 1 (sibling's pc)

I'll even go to VIA-S3 or intel if it means not returning to nvidia until they change their ways, and slice their prices to more likely pricing...


hear hear


----------



## CyberDruid

WOW that's a hellatious plunge of the stock...not good. The reason ATI has even bothered to improve is because Nvidia is out there...it's like the AMD Intel thing. To get good product we need both companies to be healthy and full bore.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


So Ati is The Red Tide....What does that make us nvidia lovers? Our performance can beat your cool names anyday...


Doesn't seem like that now.


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

the red tide of hope and the green stench of warm extortion??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*
To get good product we need both companies to be healthy and full bore.

which is why there is such a rivalry between the two emerging main competitors in the GPU market...

...y'know, ATi-AMD and VIA-S3


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight* 
the red tide of hope and the green stench of warm extortion??

which is why there is such a rivalry between the two emerging main competitors in the GPU market...

...y'know, ATi-AMD and VIA-S3

Via owns S3?!??!?!?!?!?! :swearing:


----------



## DarkNite

Could i be added please?

DarkNite - Sapphire 4850


----------



## MESeidel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
Via owns S3?!??!?!?!?!?! :swearing:

for like 7 years, i think...


----------



## corky dorkelson

Put me in the tide.... I have owned and loved all my ATI's (rage 128, 9550, x700, x850, hd2600) and now tomorrow I am getting a HD4850!!!! NVIDIA is to video cards what Apple is to personal computers.....overpriced and trendy.


----------



## CyberDruid

nice user name there


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
Via owns S3?!??!?!?!?!?! :swearing:

I KNEW SOMETHING SOMEONE ELSE DIDNT

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Quote:

overpriced and trendy.
nvidia trendy...?

having lights on your case is trendy, having nvidia in your pc is accidental/a terrible mistake...

when i look for motherboards now, i steer clear of anything that says nForce, and look for (if I need onboard for a week or so) VIA, I have done for a year or so now...

both of my spare _*(the ones my family run)*_ motherboards run/ran VIA onboard graphics (not bad actually... between dx9.0c and vista standard...) just make sure you have the system ram to back it up for the time being


----------



## FallenFaux

Hey CD can you add my 3870s to my name, that way I dont look funny with just a mobility X1600


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight* 
I KNEW SOMETHING SOMEONE ELSE DIDNT

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

nvidia trendy...?

having lights on your case is trendy, having nvidia in your pc is accidental/a terrible mistake...

when i look for motherboards now, i steer clear of anything that says nForce, and look for (if I need onboard for a week or so) VIA, I have done for a year or so now...

both of my spare _*(the ones my family run)*_ motherboards run/ran VIA onboard graphics (not bad actually... between dx9.0c and vista standard...) just make sure you have the system ram to back it up for the time being

If you go to BestBuy, they will only recommend nVidia cards... at least that's what happened when I worked there.


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
If you go to BestBuy, they will only recommend nVidia cards... at least that's what happened when I worked there.

thats just awful.
(and you know i'm being serious when I don't go into a trail of full stops [see every other post i've made...] its a difficult habit to get out of...)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *me*
...y'know, ATi-AMD and VIA-S3

i forgot to mention SiS aswell


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
nice user name there










Thanks, I am quite proud.


----------



## diegodon

4870 here


----------



## Muftobration

Just upgraded from an X850XT PE to an HD4850. Awesome decision.


----------



## DarkNite

Sapphire 4850 HD


----------



## Suit

Just dumped my 8800gts for this shiny new Powercolor 4870. Best decision I have made since moving from AMD to Intel!! LOL. Hook me up, please


----------



## surfbumb

asus 4850 purchased, should be here tuesday.


----------



## mkosem

Just replaced my 9800GX2 with a HD4870


----------



## Dryadsoul

Just went From Green/8800GT G92 to Red/Sapphire 4850.

My first ATI card since the 9800Pro, which is still going strong BTW.


----------



## CyberDruid

HEy have not seen you in a while. SUp?


----------



## Dryadsoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


HEy have not seen you in a while. SUp?


The sky chicken little!









Be liking your new Cyber-tech station BTW.


----------



## BlackandBlue

Just ordered my HIS 4870 last night. I'll be dumping my SLI'd 7600gt's soon.


----------



## T1nd0g

Add me, my current card is 1950pro agp. My upcoming cards will be a pair of 4870's in my new system that is supposed to ship within 8 to 10 business days.

_(Yes this upgrade is loooong overdue.)_


----------



## olli3

<3 ATI!

My first PC had a Radeon 9200 lol! Since then ive had X800 Pro, 3870x2 and now i use HD4870. Never even owned an nvidia card lol.


----------



## Elightos

put me on the list! my 2 4870's will arrive in a week


----------



## RPIJG

update me with a Visiontek 4870, mmmm....4870.


----------



## CyberDruid

I almost got one the other night...but I thought better of it...as fast as things change I might as well hang out with the X2s for a bit since they aren't worth but half what I paid now.


----------



## criminal

Went from a 8800 GT to my HD4870. Love the card!


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I almost got one the other night...but I thought better of it...as fast as things change I might as well hang out with the X2s for a bit since they aren't worth but half what I paid now.


Waiting for them to be worth more when they're antiques?


----------



## RPIJG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I almost got one the other night...but I thought better of it...as fast as things change I might as well hang out with the X2s for a bit since they aren't worth but half what I paid now.


You know you are really just waiting for the 4 series x2's to come out.


----------



## CyberDruid

Nah I gotta stop being so crazy with my money and focus on the biz...these will last me a lot longer than you might think. I had my X1950Pro up until last Winter and my AGP 850 is still in service...

I just went temporarily insane when I did up the ST.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Nah I gotta stop being so crazy with my money and focus on the biz...these will last me a lot longer than you might think. I had my X1950Pro up until last Winter and my AGP 850 is still in service...

I just went temporarily insane when I did up the ST.



Wise words. I'm in something of the same boat with regards to my hardware acquisition syndrome.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Wise words. I'm in something of the same boat with regards to my hardware acquisition syndrome.


Well the case looks good...and I am not an Armor fan...but yours looks the goods, and you have a superior mobo so it's hard not to want to tinker with it...


----------



## repo_man

Put me up!

x800xl card owner! I love mine,lol. It maxes all the games I play, thats all that matters!


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Well the case looks good...and I am not an Armor fan...but yours looks the goods, and you have a superior mobo so it's hard not to want to tinker with it...


Thanks









Yeah, I've been playing with this rig for a while having fun with it, but I was just hit by the taxman and I've had to sell off a lot of the "overkill" parts (QX9650, 1 3870 X2, 4GB RAM) and "settle" for what I have now.

Oh well, this beast works great and will last me for a while until I get the urge again. Though the 4870 X2 is going to be calling to me.


----------



## Justin_Garrett

Add me - 1800xt 256mb...hopefully that will change soon


----------



## Bobobearx

ATI sapphire 4850







, my 7900GT defective died in less then a year. damn you nvidia for not checking the 7 series before releasing them.


----------



## Tator Tot

I am a happy ATI owner with an Radeon 9550/x1050, HIS HD 2600 XT, two of them in CFX. And I just purchased an HIS HD 4850. And I plan to get another for CrossfireX.

And, I still use all of the cards!


----------



## sizeak

add me, got an X1900GT. did they stop making this or something cos i can't find it anywhere anymore?


----------



## RPIJG

ack, I have the hardware bug, put me down for another 4870 to complete the crossfire.







My wife is going to kill me.


----------



## Anqt31

You know, we really need to get a official sig...


----------



## alexgheseger

update mine to 4870 Crossfire please







.


----------



## Anqt31

Membership is updated on Monday nights, we'll make sure to make the changes.


----------



## Zaxbys

In my AMD rig I have a Sapphire 9600 Atlantis 256mb AGP


----------



## Rushnerd




----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rushnerd* 









do we have a fanboy of the sinking ship invading??


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackandBlue* 
Just ordered my HIS 4870 last night. I'll be dumping my SLI'd 7600gt's soon.

THEY WORK?!?!?!?!
how long did you have them, a week? i couldnt get one XFX XXX edition to work properly...


----------



## //MPower

Please add me.

Visiontek 4870HD


----------



## BioHzrd

Add me please

Sapphire 4850....Soon to be CF !


----------



## Robilar

Sapphire 4870's in Crossfire (after all the sli setups I've owned, I'm expecting nvidia sponsored thugs to show up and break my legs...)


----------



## //MPower

That's going to be a beast of a rig Rob!!


----------



## diegodon

Update: Decided to go with Visiontek.


----------



## Cordova

Visiontek HD4850


----------



## darklighthim

Been with ATI most of the time from a Rage 128 then some others before a 9250 then switching to Nvidia for a 5700 but now back with a Sapphire X1650 PRO


----------



## Ravin

Switched teams.....EVGA 7600GT----->*Visiontek HD4870







*


----------



## Zonda

4850 is my first ATI card, and I love it.


----------



## SuperMagus

Add me to the list...i have a x1950 xt atm but a visiontek hd 4870 on it's way.


----------



## mth91

me


----------



## CyberDruid

REDness


----------



## BinaryDemon

evga 7800GT -> Asus 4850


----------



## stanrc

I just went from an 8600GT to HD4850


----------



## Azornecro16

I just switched to the HD 4870 because I really think ATI has beaten nVidia.


----------



## We Gone

Ok, so I'm back to ATI again, but still keeping the 8800GTS in one of my rigs. 3 out of 4 ain't bad









ATI cards

X1300
X1950XTX
HD 4870


----------



## Modfreak

I Am Back!!!!!!!!!!!

4870 Rock, I Forgive Ati For That Crappy 2900xt Now. Waste 1g On That Crossfire Set...

Anyway Nvidia Is In Absolute ****!! :d


----------



## Slinkey123

just got a 4870







its Gainward but it was the cheapest one i could find







seems to overclock well too







need to figure out how to unlock the clocks so i can go past 790/1100

Heres a nice picture


----------



## mth91

Yeah, I went from Palit 8800gt sonic to visiontek 4850.


----------



## ender475

I just switched out my X1900XT (which was a FANTASTIC card) for a HD4850, which is phenomenally better than an already great card! Red tide for the win!


----------



## BlackWS6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*


just got a 4870







its Gainward but it was the cheapest one i could find







seems to overclock well too







need to figure out how to unlock the clocks so i can go past 790/1100

Heres a nice picture


Slinkey - pull the blue wire on the fan header (locks fan @ 100%) and then use AMD GPU Clock Tool like you normally would to overclock to whatever the heck you want, OR... flash the bios, make sure you use the new atiflash, and the new RBE.


----------



## Anqt31

WOW! There are a lot of green guys switching to red!


----------



## Nivekz

Visiontek 4870
first time ATI user


----------



## yomama9388

Well I just joined the ATI side









Visiontek 4870 is on it's way


----------



## BlackWS6

Just got my 2nd 4870 last night, so I'm crossfired again baby!


----------



## Darkknight512

Ati Hd3850


----------



## jpark59

AMD/ATI HD RADEON 4870 Crossfire on Zalman GV-1000

Go Red!!!


----------



## antonis21

i sold my hd2900xt and i bought GECUBE HD4870
HD4870 VS HD2900XT
crysis 1680x1050 high 2XAA
31.50 vs 18.67
call of juarez dx 10 bench 1280x1024 high 4XMSAA
48 vs 22
3dmark06
12.400 vs 10420


----------



## Mootsfox

Wow, that's a long list.

I'm running a HD4850 now


----------



## opty165

once the rest of my parts get here, i'll be running a 4870!


----------



## Teufle

Update: I now own a 4870


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

has there been any news on the 4600 series?? my 2600XT's are starting to get on my nerves...


----------



## liqwidstyx

sup cd while i still got my rig you worked on with SLI 640 mb 8800 gts superclocked I am having alot of fun with my overclocked 4870s in crossfire!


----------



## Jura55ic

Just swithed from a 9800GTX to a Saphire ATi 4870 and never been happier


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight*


has there been any news on the 4600 series?? my 2600XT's are starting to get on my nerves...


The HD4650 is rumored to be the as fast as the HD3870.


----------



## Xanman2

toss me on the list, ran ATI since the RAGE 128's and never had any issues
currently running a Visiontek HD4870


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
The HD4650 is rumored to be the as fast as the HD3870.

and considering the 600 series (well, of ATi) never usually has a TDP of any more than 60-80W

ON
MY
LIST


----------



## Nefarious79

Building a new pc and I just ordered a Visontek 4850 though buy.com today.

Q6600
680iSLI mobo
4gb ocz sli ram
Corsair 550vx psu
Visontek 4850

I cant wait


----------



## Azornecro16

hmm, i wasn't added to the list yet :/ I have the Sapphire HD 4870 if you needed to know...


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

some kind of red-tide based "incorrect Green Stench fanboy quotes" topic should be made, cos i've read and heard some absolute pearls...

"The 6200 is the best gaming card i've ever owned"
"nothing beats the 8800 ultra, not even a hammer"


----------



## arcstrider

please update me









Sapphire HD 4870 (790/1100)


----------



## Slappa

Update me as well:

HIS HD 4850 512MB GDDR3


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nefarious79* 
Building a new pc and I just ordered a Visontek 4850 though buy.com today.

Q6600
680iSLI mobo
4gb ocz sli ram
Corsair 550vx psu
Visontek 4850

I cant wait









Why would you get an SLI motherboard with an ATI card


----------



## CyberDruid

So how are those 8.7 drivers working for you guys? I saw no change whatsoever in the benchmarks...but games might be a different story.


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


So how are those 8.7 drivers working for you guys? I saw no change whatsoever in the benchmarks...but games might be a different story.


My X1550XT is a little faster in StarCraft


----------



## GeekMan

2x HD4850's by PowerColor


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
Why would you get an SLI motherboard with an ATI card









maybe the ATi card was some form of revelation that came later??


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight* 
maybe the ATi card was some form of revelation that came later??


----------



## TripleC

if this thread still updating, I upgraded again, now i have Sapphire HD4850 512m


----------



## jdave420

recently switched to ATI







i went from sli 7600gt's to a VisionTek 3870 and i am loving it. It was almost as good of a switch as going from amd to intel


----------



## Kamikaze127

Yo, I need a update. Diamond HD4850 is here


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

how are everybodies 4850s holding up?

being impatient old me again, i can't be bothered to wait for the 4650, and considering there probably won't be a 4670, the 4850 is the next logical step...

knight.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight*


how are everybodies 4850s holding up?

being impatient old me again, i can't be bothered to wait for the 4650, and considering there probably won't be a 4670, the 4850 is the next logical step...

knight.


4850s are great. Mine is still on stock cooler and its bios OCed to 730/1100 now. (Thats with 1.2V GPU in the bios as well).

Here is a link to my benchie thread: Slappa's 4850 Thread


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

i'm a fan of silent running however, and after even ditching a stock 3870 cooler IN FAVOUR OF a thermaltake duorb (reduced voltage molex-mod), I probably won't be a fan (haha get it?) of the 4850 stock cooler unless HIS hurry up with their ICEQ3 model...


----------



## boulevark

Hehe put me in.
Year 2000 PC: AMD CPU 800MHz








Year 2005 rig: Radeon 9600 -> Radeon x800 GTO next year
Year 2008 desktop: Radeon HD 4870
Haven't tried the latest one yet due to the Vista problems. But the old components were or are terrific.


----------



## Moynesy

Sapphire HD 4870 512mb

Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## d.guetersloh

2xVisionTek 4850's in crossfire, also have had a 9600 Pro, 9800 Pro, X800 Pro, X1600 Pro, and an X1950XTX.


----------



## Nefarious79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
Why would you get an SLI motherboard with an ATI card









It was a steal for $99, dunno there are no plans to run more than one card. Besides say in a year or whatever Nvidia may have the latest and greatest card.


----------



## VCheeZ

Ok...I have made the switch, now I need to add the sig info and get on the list







2x Sapphire 4850 Crossed up!

Is there no Crossfire club? Why not? I got the gear to join!


----------



## binormalkilla

I guess add me.......2 Sapphire 4850s


----------



## Mr. Stroker

I want to be part of the red tide. Please add me in


----------



## Nefarious79

4850 installed today, now time to figure out CCC


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nefarious79* 
4850 installed today, now time to figure out CCC

More than happy to help...what part is throwing you? I can go ahead and tell you to set Catalyst AI to enabled, advanced. This is best for CF because it can force AFR mode in games that may default to scissor or supertile mode.


----------



## DarkNite

In CCC run auto-tune then upp your clocks, auto-tune bumps up the voltages a bit for you


----------



## Nefarious79

auto finished 690 core and 1128 mem

80C






















































































Glad I got the Visontek, lifetime warranty just hope it covers overclocking

Is everyone still using like Rivatuner for fan control? Or is there something in CCC?


----------



## Nefarious79

Went and edited the XML file to 45% and temps are dropping now 56C and still dropping, much better.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nefarious79*


Went and edited the XML file to 45% and temps are dropping now 56C and still dropping, much better.


Yea really 80C isn't that bad....if you want the BIOS to make 2d clocks 160/500 then I can upload it...I edited mine to fix it. MSI was the only vendor to make theirs so low. It lowers idle temp and power consumption.


----------



## Micam93

I'd like to join. New user here, loving ATI. Currently using a Sapphire HD2600Pro, and getting an HD4850 very soon!


----------



## IEATFISH

Visiontek Radeon HD4850 512mb for me. Long live ATI (until another round of low priced, high performing GPU battle commences)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am in with my HIS 4850


----------



## theCanadian

Aww you f*cked it up... alphabetized would have been so much cooler.... Oh well. Put me on there. I love my HD2600XT.

BTW... I jest.


----------



## Nefarious79

How 'bout an update to the original post?


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

you're gonna hate me for this:

the Sapphire HD3870 is back...


----------



## Dannythm

not yet but soon I'll be here with a 4870x2









Ohh now I remember I had a radeon 9250pro... ahh those times... I don't miss them =P


----------



## Jehan

I have a PowerColor HD 4850 512MB GDDR3.









Add me.


----------



## Pasha

I got my 4870. Count me in.


----------



## riko99

Count me in gotta 3870 right now waiting on the 4870X2 to make my decision final of what to upgrade too.


----------



## Bizzy

6200 256mb AGP to VisionTek 4870 just rocked my socks.


----------



## Jehan

Haha, I went from a PNY PCI GeForce 6200 256MB to a PowerColor HD 4850 512MB.


----------



## dualhYbrid

dualhybrid!

4850 Visiontek... x1800gto sapphire.. and an ol x1300 by sapphire as well.
Keep it classy, OCN


----------



## wasbo

I got a sapphire hd4850 on the way


----------



## sarksoul

I have SAPPHIRE ATI HD 3870 512MB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nlclock

Ive got 2 sapphire hd2600xt running in xfire







(other system)


----------



## headcrabcake

can you add me to the list please HeadCrabCake............power color HD 4870 790/1100


----------



## Darkknight512

Darkknight512 - HD 3850


----------



## Bliz

Ordered Gigabyte HD4870


----------



## Black Magix

Add me

Sapphire HD4850 1Gig


----------



## reberto

I've come back to the Red Tide once again, this time with a HD4870


----------



## theCanadian

sign me up if im not already. HIS ATI Radeon HD2600XT


----------



## 98uk

alex98uk. New to the ATI camp. Feels nice around these parts

Powercolour 512mb HD4870


----------



## slaney30

I was NVidia, now I just switched to an ATI Visiontek 4870..

So far this card absolutely blows away my 8800gt as far as playability of COD4 with everything maxed on 1920X1080


----------



## Sesmu

x850 xt pe for years now. Upgrading to 4870x2 in the new system. <3 ATi


----------



## Inureface

ATI since 2004!


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

You can update me to _*TWO*_ Sapphire HD4870x2s.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Update

Quote:

skatingrocker17 ...... Radeon HD 2600Pro
HIS 4850


----------



## tolaziforname

Put me down for a Sapphire HD4850


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

just noticed something on the ATi wiki entry (accurate to *15/Aug/2008*)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATi Wiki*
Its main competitor was NVIDIA in the graphics and handheld market.

WAS nvidia... has someone been sneakily modifying wiki entries?

Source


----------



## waynex

Could you please add me. Sapphire HD 4870X2.

Cheers.


----------



## Flatline

Put me down for one HIS 4870.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I think my entry needs to be edited







. I no longer own the Radeon 9800PRO, so I no longer own any ATI branded cards at the moment







.

In the (hopefully) near future though, I will have a HD3450 and a HD4850 (with any luck).


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
I think my entry needs to be edited







. I no longer own the Radeon 9800PRO, so I no longer own any ATI branded cards at the moment







.

In the (hopefully) near future though, I will have a HD3450 and a HD4850 (with any luck).

Traitor.


----------



## PhoenixBalm

Add me!

Gainward 4850!


----------



## truekishin

Put me down for one Palit Radeon HD4870


----------



## Pao

Have always had an ATI since I started buying my own parts 7 years ago, buying the 4850 didn't take a second thought.


----------



## Speedma11229

always ati guy, right noi have a Gecube HD 3870


----------



## 45nm

Add me. 2 4870 X2 (Sapphire).


----------



## Kaishi

ATI Cards I've owned:

ATI Rage Fury MAXX (64mb, 2 GPU)
ATI Radeon (aka 7000)
ATI Radeon 8500 SE (128mb)
ATI Radeon 9000 (64mb)
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro (128mb)
Sapphire Radeon X1800GTO (256mb)
Sapphire HD 4870 (512mb)

nVidia cards (for comparison):

TNT2
GeForce 2 MX
GeForce 5600XT
GeForce 5700LE
GeForce 8600GT

Long line of good cards, not a single one I've regretted. These did not all go into the same machine, of course. I have never been impressed by nVidia's offerings, for some reason.


----------



## hangemhi

Put me on there. My 8800GTS (g92) had driver issues like none other. Threw in the 3870 switched me over to ATI.

ATI x1600xt
MSI 3870

Nvidia has been making me angry lately, you won't like me when i'm angry.


----------



## CyberDruid

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx


You're back! We've missed you!


----------



## StarBreaker

Mind adding me? I switched to Red from the poor side when I saw the price per performance. and I am in love with 4 series already  *drooling everyday*

MSI Radeon HD3650 512MB


----------



## CyberDruid

Just waiting for the Secretary General to return to his office.


----------



## SilverFire

Put me on the list, running a Sapphire HD3470


----------



## grunion

What what


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
-pic-

Hates.

Just pure hates.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
What what










How's the Tri-Fire running with the 4870s?


----------



## Azothe

I have a 3870 + a 3850 at the minute but im planning to buy 2 4870's tomorrow







Go Red team! or tide as it were. Anwyays this is the first system i built myself and went ATi


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


How's the Tri-Fire running with the 4870s?


Not so good, I still think there are issues with my board.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Not so good, I still think there are issues with my board.

But you updated to the latest bios?

I know Robilar was told by ATI support that Tri-Fire was not possible on the 4 series, which I thought was pretty crazy.


----------



## PwnyGT

Add me to the list please.

I currently own an X1900XT. Soon to be upgrading to a Radeon HD 4870.


----------



## Hueristic

:swearing:


----------



## fade2green514

7800gt 256mb => upgraded!! HD 4850 512mb (HIS Hightech)

VERY satisfied. runs every game that i play on high quite easily. andddd i have a crossfire motherboard .. i plan on asking for another for christmas


----------



## bstew

Switched over. I've got a Diamond 4870. I really like Ati now.


----------



## Jura55ic

just got a 2nd 4870 now running crossfire please add me to the list


----------



## Mike-O

From a 6800GS to a Sapphire HD4870

Pure secks. ATi FTW!


----------



## PwnyGT

I have a Visiontek 4870 sitting on the table. Add me!


----------



## ian209

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mike-O*


From a 6800GS to a Sapphire HD4870

Pure secks. ATi FTW!


wow, thats a really big freaking jump...


----------



## Twinnuke

I has a 3870 and a 4870x2


----------



## Duece22

Duece22 has 2x 4870x2s! Add me please.
Will have pix 2morrow morning!


----------



## IM0001

Add me up. I had a 9800Pro a while back..

Now I got my shiny new VisionTek 4870X2...


----------



## sLowEnd

Hey, I'm in :O

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f8df9/

I have to say, people weren't lying when they said ATI has better image quality than Nvidia. I love this


----------



## XxSilent22xX

i would also like to be added to the red tide list please








2 x Sapphire HD 4870


----------



## Hoodcom

I'd like to be added to the list too.

HD 3870.


----------



## Negativity

Rolling in, Currently running 2x2900XT's (not sure on manufacturer)

Next Rig is a 4850/70 machine

ATi forever!


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JTD92*


Put on me on the list CD, I have never brought a nVidia GPU before. I have been an ATi user for 2 years straight.


your rig says something else


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

I would join but i dont have an ati card though i've always liked them.. wait... yeah i do an x1300 but it's not compatibile with my motherboard so it's just been laying around D:


----------



## slngsht

Put me down for the first owner of a pair of 4670's.







http://www.overclock.net/ati/379384-...y-card-me.html

Can't use them till I find some drivers that work for them or rig the existing drivers to recognize the cards, and Tuesday, i'm going to purchase a 4870.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


Put me down for the first owner of a pair of 4670's.







http://www.overclock.net/ati/379384-...y-card-me.html

Can't use them till I find some drivers that work for them or rig the existing drivers to recognize the cards, and Tuesday, i'm going to purchase a 4870.


you are a lucky bastard


----------



## Hitmehard

Write me down. Proud Club 3D HD4870 owner







.


----------



## chuckcalo

I would join.. if you made me a siggy w/ something like "Red Tide"


----------



## RpR^

ASUS EAH4850 512mb


----------



## Black Magix

anyone else noticing this thread isn't being updated?


----------



## DillanNZ

Add me to the list. Got two HD4870's about a month or so ago and I'm LOVING them!


----------



## Psycho666

you can update me








i now got a Gigabyte 790GP mobo with HD3200 onboard, also my HD3870 is still present...and last night i ordered a HD3870x2


----------



## dapo

Can i join in with my sapphire HD4870X2








I've been using ATI since around 2000 i think..(Can't fully remember)
Had 2 9200 SE's and an ol' 9600 pro.


----------



## antonis21

update: HD4870 CROSSFIRE!!!


----------



## phain

VisionTek HD 4870


----------



## TheRealist

Currently I'm running two Xfired Visiontek 4850s at 700/1010. Right now I'm on the stock coolers, but I want to upgrade. Loving this price/performance, ATI rocks!


----------



## AMOCO

Well can I join? I have 2x Sapphire ATI HD3850's,But there Blue,which I think is cool,Because of my Blues Mod.I love them & have them clocked @ 739/1978


----------



## maatn

2x HD4870 CF
using ati since 2001. started with a radeon 7000 =)


----------



## wierdo124

I'm taking up the task of updating it this time, and we'll see if Antq wants to just have me do it all the time. Should be done updating by tomorrow night. It's like 5 pages of backlog


----------



## skugpezz

diamond 4858 and msi 3850


----------



## wolfy87

Sapphire HD 4850...


----------



## Silent Nemesis

I would also like to join







I was Nvidia all the way before..

Then they came out with this, and got convinced from the Crysis gameplay alone XD

Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 @ 690/1010


----------



## infinite illusions

Add me to the Red TideI have Visiontek HD4850


----------



## ze2o

VisionTek HD 4870


----------



## IaVoR

count me in got Sapphire 4850 Dual Slot


----------



## Karlz3r

Got my Gigabyte 4870x2 two days ago.


----------



## FozzieBlair

long time nvidia user, ATI convert, ASUS HD4870


----------



## RpR^

ASUS EAH4850 here


----------



## imortal98

imortal98 4780x2 radeon


----------



## darius_m5

Add me, I have a Sapphire HD 4850


----------



## timw4mail

HIS Radeon HD 3450
I'd like to be added


----------



## ShazBo

Ive had my Saphire 4870x2 for a few weeks now, very satisfied. Been using ATI since my first computer.
Add me please


----------



## PcG_AmD

please add me i have my new HD4850 which rocks right out of the box!


----------



## scottb75

I made the switch back to ATI purchasing a Visiontek 4870X2.


----------



## wierdo124

still updating


----------



## tenchimuyo93

got 4 reds here,

oldest is a diamond 9250 256mb pci, 3dConnect 7000 32mb agp, sapphire x1550 256mb pcie, vison tek hd3450 512mb pcie

all but 1 is still in use, the x1550 got swaped for the 3450


----------



## Aden Florian

New to ATI this summer and luvin it

2 x HD4850's


----------



## monkey3d

my HIS 4870 x2







can beatup any nvidia card


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *monkey3d*


my HIS 4870 x2







can beatup any nvidia card

































Congratulations


----------



## excoracer

AJOUTE MOI!! lol Sapphire Radeon HD4850


----------



## CyberDruid

Looks like the list needs updating. I honestly have not had time. I will see if I can rouse or Secretary General.


----------



## djfourmoney

Been a long time Red user -

Original All In Wonder 64mb

All In Wonder 9600XT

And now -

Radeon HD 4670


----------



## waynex

I posted in here a while back but didn't get added to the list. Can you add me please? Thanks a million!


----------



## Karlz3r

Please add me, I have a Gigabyte 4870x2!


----------



## wierdo124

In the middle of updating it guys, hang tight


----------



## ian209

Got a 4870, change me please


----------



## skatingrocker17

Mine needs to be updated, I have an 4850 now at 730/2300


----------



## wierdo124

Updated list sent to CyberDruid


----------



## sizeak

I still have an X1900GT







hopefully get a HD4870 when i can afford it


----------



## CyberDruid

List updated courtesy of *weirdo124*. I think that deserves a +1 to say the least









Carry on.


----------



## wierdo124

My honor, CD









edit: ooh la la, Secretary General


----------



## sizeak

Theres no c in my name lol


----------



## fade2green514

i love you all!
dam sizeak i wanted # 800!


----------



## sizeak

Mwuhahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## fade2green514

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizeak*


Mwuhahahahahahahaha!!!


lol you're a dirty dirty shisno! (red vs. blue ftw)


----------



## sizeak

shisno? eh? lol


----------



## Priest

ATi Owner since I got my 9800Pro, then X850XTX PE, then X1950XTX, now HD4870 1GB


----------



## elementskater706

I had an HD2900XT then went to a 8800gts 512. I noticed a decrease in image quality. Now I have an HD4870 1GB on it's way and I'm never switching back to Nvidia again.

Edit: Oh yea, add me to the list please.


----------



## stanton4958

put me in,ATI will be the best 1 day lol


----------



## Icekilla

cool

HD4870


----------



## SugarySnack

Put me in as well.

4870X2

Although I am not a proud owner so far







Damn DVI black screen driver problems!!!!!!)


----------



## Pir

Throw me on that list to







4th ATI card i have owned and it keeps on getting better and better.


----------



## Azothe

Just upgraded my 3800 series for 2 HiS IceQ4 HD4850's =^.^= *Has a happy*







theres a massive MASSIVE differenece between 3800 and 4800 and its gooooood.


----------



## ErBall

add me to the club plz.










loving every second of it.


----------



## Azothe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
add me to the club plz.










loving every second of it.

That looks EXTREMELY neat, I did some cleaning and re-ordering and what not and still doesnt look as neat and organised as that, i may have some major rearnge-age to do =/


----------



## gbrilliantq

Add me to the list.

4870x2 Asus Top Bios

Went from the 8800GT. =)


----------



## Zamoldac

add me in happy ati user since 7000pro, currently running a 3870


----------



## CyberDruid

I have a pair of HD4870X2's to LC today..this should be interesting.


----------



## LeeH

Better add me too. I have a Visiontek 4850.

I do have one question though. Isn't "red tide" also the name for a fish killing algae that develops in some ocean waters?


----------



## Captain Caveman

haha, add me!

used to have a 7900GS in my old system, just built a new one and now i have a powercolour 4870, its awesome!


----------



## Mustardsky

love my ati card


----------



## stumped

well, i would have gotten my HD4670 today, but fedex says it's delivered, but it's no where to be found









EDIT: It was in my dad's car. lol. It's installed and working just fine!
i also have my x1900xt and hd3650 and an hd4670


----------



## stanton4958

put me on the list


----------



## PcG_AmD

I got a question,can you give me a link that says we are the red tide?,i donÂ´t know how to make one,and iÂ´m proud of my HD4850 and being part of the red tide.
Thanks.


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
well, i would have gotten my HD4670 today, but fedex says it's delivered, but it's no where to be found









EDIT: It was in my dad's car. lol. It's installed and working just fine!
i also have my x1900xt and hd3650 and an *hd5450*

a what??


----------



## PcG_AmD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dark_eternal_knight* 
a what??

LOL,he made a mistake man but a serious one


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq* 
Add me to the list.

4870x2 Asus Top Bios

Went from the 8800GT. =)










lol... i have the EXACT same 8800GT and i just got my Dual Slot Sapphire 4850...

add me in please: it's great to be back with ATi. Should never have left, really


----------



## usapatriot

I've only owned ATI cards, minus one computer that came with Nvidia integrated graphics but that was eventually upgraded to ATI graphics. Here is my history:

ATI Radeon 9200 128mb (2003)
ATI Radeon 9600 256mb (2003-2005)
ATI Radeon Mobility X1600 256mb (2006-2008)
ATI Radeon 4850 512mb (200


----------



## blooder11181

i want to join the club
sapphire radeon x1950pro 256mb pci-express








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/565qf/

and still using my 8800gts g92 (resting for a while)


----------



## Slick55

add me to the list.
Sapphire Radeon HD4850

woooooo


----------



## RallyMaster

Asus HD4850 on my E7200 box.

Most of the time I'm on my 6800GS though...but that may change during the holiday season once I get myself a HD4670...


----------



## ghost

add me 4870x2


----------



## mz-n10

just got 2 4850s....put me on teh list


----------



## sccrfreak342

Sapphire HD 3850 for now, soon to be an HD 4850/70 (or a 4850x2 if i can wait long enough,







)


----------



## mrtn400

I think it's time I get the 9350 next to my name changed to a 4850.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Put me on the list, switched from a BFG 8800 GTX OC to a Diamond HD 4870 512mb


----------



## mfb412

add me up, 1st timer, lovin it


----------



## Error 404

One beautiful 4850 sitting in my rig! Add me in there









~Error


----------



## fade2green514

update: visiontek + HIS 4850's in Xfire.. 40-45% increase in 3dmark06 results


----------



## Dragoon

My first ATI card ever: Mobility Radeon HD2600 512MB DDR2 inside my ASUS F8-Sa
Is it qualified to enter?


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


My first ATI card ever: Mobility Radeon HD2600 512MB DDR2 inside my ASUS F8-Sa
Is it qualified to enter?











I would think so.


----------



## go4life

Hey! Forgot to go here when I got my 4870x2! Add me to the list please


----------



## wierdo124

I'll get this updated in the next couple days.


----------



## go4life

thanks!


----------



## karnak

ASUS 3870's in crossfirex here, another few months should be doing quadfire.


----------



## scottath

Quote:

scottah ....... 2 x GeCube HD 3870
Can change it to "scottath ....... Sapphire HD4870"

Sold the old pair of cards


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I'll get this updated in the next couple days.

Thanks for the rep mate


----------



## arpz

add me in, i'm a loyal ATi customer, started with a radeon 9600.
currently, i've got a Diamond 3870


----------



## zlojack

Visiontek 4870 X2 arrived today!!


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Add me, just got my ATI Sapphire 4870 1Gb.


----------



## darksideleader

add me, old trust worthy 3850.


----------



## TestECull

Hey, wassup?







Still rockin' the X800, tho I am trying to find some deals on some 2900 or 3800's...


----------



## rocky11111

sign me up sir







sapphire 4850 and couldn't be happier


----------



## Sloppy

ATI Radeon 2600XT 256MB

Hopefully upgrading to the 4870 soon.


----------



## guyladouche

Add me please. Guyladouche HD4670

Thanks!


----------



## pun3D

pun3D - 4870x2 and 1800 PE old rig.


----------



## Cubeman

Went from a 5200 to a 7600 to a 8600 now switched to ATI and using a Sapphire 4870 1GB


----------



## Ross_uk

add me please, slight upgrade from my 8800gts 640


----------



## dagnisaun

i went from 8800gts 320 to a VisionTek Radeon HD4870


----------



## mr.derp

VisionTek Radeon HD4850


----------



## go4life

So when are you guys going to update the list? cant see my name there yet


----------



## fishman78

Howdy!

Would you mind updating me on the list. My new 4870x2 is here and installed. Thanks!!!

Fishman78


----------



## The_Leetard179

Add me to list please, I don't see much with verification so i won't bother.

I own a HIS IceQ3 Turbo 3870


----------



## sailerboy

Got a 4850 with S1R2


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey, I am in the list right now, but its messed up, says I have VisionTek 2600 Pro, but I have the HIS models.

Also, just purchased a HIS HD 4670 IceQ on Newegg, and I have a HIS HD 3650 (AGP) to throw onto the list


----------



## Kyvinaria

Sign me up. I've currently got an HD4850, and am very pleased with it. Holding on to it for dear life though....no ATI cards in Ecuador....


----------



## go4life

They dont update the list







the last time was 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


They dont update the list







the last time was 3 weeks ago!










Cyberdruid gets to it, just takes a little bit.


----------



## go4life

hope so!


----------



## Prymus

7900gs is now upgraded to a HIS 4870 512mb card. Long live the power. Well at least till something better comes along and I can't play the game


----------



## GSingh

Add the GSingh. HD4850 for the moment.


----------



## By-Tor

UPDATE PLEASE

Have added 2-3870x2's to my heard of 4-3870's I already have.


----------



## kwudude

WOOT! 4870 here


----------



## dhrandy

HD3200 on the HTPC.


----------



## spice003

you can add me, HD 4850 with ACCELS1 Rev 2


----------



## The_Leetard179

Still not added


----------



## ZHoob2004

x1650 pro agp has worked great (except for its confusion about it's ram clock, whenever i try to change it it bluescreens, not much of a concern to me though)

yes agp.


----------



## wierdo124

Update being sent to CD. Sorry about the wait guys, i've gotta update it in Notepad because of the fact that i can't directly edit the OP. Lots of scrolling.


----------



## CyberDruid

Rep for you just doesn't seem enough







Thanks again!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



And further Thanks to his Successor in the esteemed postion of Secretary General weirdo124 for *this latest update on 9/18/08 and now his update of 10/15/08* Thanks again


That is kind of redundant lol..the 9/18 one isn't the latest one anymore









But thanks!


----------



## rxkevin

2x 4850 - Sapphire

Soon to be Diamond 4870x2 though.


----------



## Oupavoc

Visiontek 4870X2 here


----------



## DEC_42

Multiple machines - I've been a red rider for a while now. First card ever was the 9200

1x Radeon 9200SE
2x Radeon x1300 (one is the PCI version, while the other one is the AGP version, and in separate computers)

And My favorite so far, the Radeon 4870, with an extra 512MB of RAM!

Did I mention I wanted in?


----------



## GeNjii-

Rolling with the 4870 for 2 months now, LOVE IT!
Add!


----------



## benko

i have bought 4870 1gb so i am in


----------



## LuckySevn

PowerColor HD3870 512MB GDDR4 CF


----------



## Gr3m1in

I have a question, Does running 780G graphics (overclocked naturally) count? or do i need a dedicated card to be amoung the elite of thise group









Plan on grabbing something like a 4550 or 4650 when i grab 2 22" LCD's in december though fwiw


----------



## egetunks

I got a Sapphire 4850 512MB since August 2008.

I've an old pc that has a Sapphire X550 256MB too since September 2004
Before that i always had nvidia's but then i was a little child that did only play games for little children XD.
Add my hd 4850 please.


----------



## murderbymodem

I've been red since my first computer, when I was about 6 years old.
ATI Rage 128mb, it came with Mech Warrior 2, Heavy Gear 2, and Wipeout.

I've been in love with PCs / ATI ever since then


----------



## Ibrahim83

Add me plz







SAPPHIRE HD 4870


----------



## tdawe1

Go go ATi! Loving my 4850s...


----------



## whtwrnglrx06

switched from the 3870's to 4870 X2 so update my status go red team


----------



## DoubleOhEvan

HIS 4870x2.


----------



## l4n b0y

MSI 4870x2 in a mATX


----------



## EricM9104

Ditching nVidia for ATi.
Buying a HD4850 tomorrow, yippee!


----------



## sccrfreak342

Change mine please, upgraded from my Sapphire HD 3850 to a Sapphire HD 4850 a couple of weeks ago,


----------



## FallenFaux

Update:
Sold my 3870s off and got some 2 x 4870 awesomeness.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Still holding on to my old HD3850 and it's still doing well. Trying to wait out for the HD5x series (I don't upgrade oftenly).


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Just switched to a 3850 512. So I guess I'm an ATI guy now


----------



## Oupavoc

add please got a Visiontek 4870X2


----------



## e6800xe

ATI sapphire x800 pro 520/560!!!


----------



## Mygaffer

I am running a Diamond 4870 1gb, stock. Add me!


----------



## -iceblade^

woah... wide view is cool.

any chance of updates?


----------



## theCanadian

well now... upgrade me to 3 2600XT's


----------



## linkinparkfan007

add meee! i got a Powercolour X1600Pro 512MB DDR2 oc'ed







looking into upgrading to a X1950PRO


----------



## darklink

Can you update my info? Now using VisionTek HD4870 512MB. OC'd the core to 799 so far and memory is stock at 3600MHz.


----------



## vi3t_boy

add me in the list please. my card is not red tho. it's all black.


----------



## darksideleader

update me, i'm not using a 3850 no more


----------



## thewebmaster179

sapphire ati 4850. Looks like a freaking ferrari....


----------



## GivingHope

add me in

Visiontek 4850


----------



## timw4mail

Can All-in-wonder Rage 128 be added to my name?


----------



## ViRuS

fix my clocks to:

972/2150 - yes, I cba change my sig.


----------



## mothergoose729

I love my 4850. Can't wait to pencil mod and push it to 800...


----------



## Mygaffer

Me, add me, I have a Diamond 4870 1GB Stock


----------



## TenaciousRig

Sign me up! Just bought my 2nd Sapphire 4870 (1GB version this time) to try my hand in some crossfire, let the demolishing of games and benchmarks begin!


----------



## KloroFormd

You can add me to the list. Been using nVidia cards since my old GeForce 2. Decided to go ATI after seeing the 4850 benches, and it fit my budget. I had nothing against ATI before, and have nothing new to add.









EDIT: As I type this, I'm testing my memory for higher clocks. It seems to be taking over 1050 well without voltage increases which my card supports with included software. 15 minutes at 1065 without error.







GPU isn't going any higher on stock volts though. Get an artifact every few seconds when I go a bit higher.


----------



## ArcticZero

Add me up! Sapphire 4870x2 here. Can't be happier after making the switch from my G92 GTS.


----------



## nathangentzen

owned a x850 and now im rocking a radeon 9800 pro.

red tide ftw. overpriced nvidia (gtx 280 from $650 -> 400 in 2 weeks lol) for the lose.


----------



## blooder11181

please remove the x1950pro and add asus eah3850 g htdi 256mb pci-express
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zms93/


----------



## xobile133769

haha u all are nubs. i stick to intel GMA...pwnd, uber n00bs.

i hope ya'll realize i joke.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xobile133769*


haha u all are nubs. i stick to intel GMA...pwnd, uber n00bs.

i hope ya'll realize i joke.


what gma are you using? 950, 3000 or "better"


----------



## Zooby65

Add me to the list, I have a MSI Radeon HD 4670


----------



## Spart

Just got my wonderful HD4870 512mb!


----------



## LuckySevn

Been a Red Rider since 2001.

Now rollin' with HD4870X2!


----------



## heelsparky0501

Full blown amd/ati guy :] love my 3870, cant wait to get my 4870x2 soon :]
add me up


----------



## l4n b0y

MSI 4870x2 @850/950


----------



## totaleclipse82

First off I just bought my first ATI card; Sapphire 4870 1GB.

I have not seen this before but is it normal for the end of the card to slope downward? It seems that my card is bent or sags where the PCI power plugs into the card.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totaleclipse82* 
I have not seen this before but is it normal for the end of the card to slope downward? It seems that my card is bent or sags where the PCI power plugs into the card.

Unfortunately, floppy graphics cards are not considered normal. Anyway, assuming that removing the PCI-E connectors eases the tension, I'd readjust them. Cards aren't supposed to come out of the box like that, so something had to have warped it. Is it permanent?


----------



## rammunition

***???

your pci 6 pin may be pulling the card down


----------



## totaleclipse82

No no no.... It came out of the box like this... I did not notice it until i plugged the 2 pci 6 pins in.

I guess i need to RMA this from Newegg eh?

So you can tell from my picture that it is saggin?? And the picture does not do it justice... it looks worse up close and in person.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *totaleclipse82* 
No no no.... It came out of the box like this... I did not notice it until i plugged the 2 pci 6 pins in.

I guess i need to RMA this from Newegg eh?

So you can tell from my picture that it is saggin?? And the picture does not do it justice... it looks worse up close and in person.

Yeah get on the RMA ASAP.


----------



## -iceblade^

definitley RMA it... that could lead to problems later...


----------



## weebeast

You guys accept a ATI card from 1996?


----------



## LuckySevn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


You guys accept a ATI card from 1996?










lol of course, new or old, expensive or cheap, doesn't matter. It's still an ATI and it's still on the Red Team. Which still makes you a Red Rider~ =)


----------



## weebeast

Good i will post a pic using gpu-z on that pc(Hope gpu-z works







)

I loved that card because i could play new games with it like age of empires 1,2
Tombraider 1,2
Total Anthilation
Postal
KKND
Odd World

Never updated any drivers


----------



## RallyMaster

Well, since I'm already in the HD4850 Club and I have me an HD3850 as well...I think I might just belong harr

3850:


----------



## Darkvette

First ATI I owned was a Rage128 Pro. From there it spawned. Gotta luv ATI.

Rage128 Pro
Radeon 9000
Radeon 9800 Pro
Radeon 2600 XT
2 - Radeon HD 3870


----------



## lokster

finally im joining up on this

really happy with MSI 4670, assassins creed runs smooth as a hot knife through butter.


----------



## akeedthe

just got 1 two weeks bak!!!!!

Palit Radeon HD 4870 Sonic Dual Edition 512MB


----------



## HothBase

I also have a connect3D Radeon 9600 256MB on my shelf


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Sign me up, my new system should be in my hands in a couple of days and it's AMD/ATI for me from here on out.


----------



## Toonshorty

Add me in...

I currently own:

HIS X850XT IceQ II


----------



## mason

I'm not switching yet but I will when I can afford a 4850.







AMD completely dominates Nvidia in that price range.


----------



## bosoxdanc

Proud Sapphire 4870x2 owner!


----------



## tucker933

dual Sapphire HD 4850's FTW!


----------



## dakpyro525

question do i need a X38 for the 4850 X2?

Also 2 4850s in crossfire vs 4850 X2?

Or should i get a open box 4870 x2 and go a little cheaper on a motherboard?


----------



## thewebmaster179

y'know... I'm not trying to be pushy, but it's been a while since I posted my card and I still havent been added to the member list...


----------



## almighty15

Switched from 8800GT SLI to a 1gb 4870 and love the AA performance im now getting compared to the crappy AA of the SLI's GT's


----------



## chuckcalo

Feels like I'm part of some sort of secret-society aiming for world domination







.


----------



## tucker933

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuckcalo*


Feels like I'm part of some sort of secret-society aiming for world domination







.


You would fit right in, Stewie.


----------



## Rolandooo

Okay well update me on the list. 2 Diamond 4870's
Glad to be back!


----------



## wierdo124

Sorry about the wait guys, working on getting this updated. School.


----------



## apavlov13

Well put me up, too. Ive had the sapphire x1950xt 256 for quite some time and don't see myself turning back to nvidia ever!


----------



## Andr3az

Replaced my 2400 PRO with 4670!


----------



## Tator Tot

I just got an x1800XL and a 2900Xt


----------



## akeedthe

HD 4870....yeah!!!!!


----------



## TestECull

I need to be updated. Now running a Sapphire X1900XT 256mb clocked @ 724.5/724.5.


----------



## RallyMaster

Oh, I have proof of my PowerColor HD3850:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u6k57/

and....









Don't worry, I still have my Asus HD4850 running.


----------



## mason

Add me to the list, I just ordered a 4850.


----------



## Deano12345

I have an X550 but I'll be upgrading to something a little more powerful at christmas time,tried Nvidia and I would never go back to them

My Current setup :










ATI FTW


----------



## Phantom922

Put me on the list! Using a 4670 now. Never used an nvidia card, never will.


----------



## ZombieZomG

Count me in, a proud owner of 4870, IT PWNS MY OLD 8800GTX.


----------



## tucker933

PROUD owner of two HD 4850's.


----------



## blacksky

You can count me in. Just ordered a 4870x2. First card on the red side for me but I couldn't help it when I got it for less than a 280gtx lol. Cant wait till it arrives.


----------



## f0K5

hello


----------



## Alwinp

I'll add myself to this.

I expected better, but my cpu is being an ass to my precious ATI.

Anyway, i can run most games i like at highest settings.
Far cry 2 is giving me problems, but to who isen't it?

Add me to the list









ASUS EAH4870 512mb ddr5

First ATI card I even bought my own aswell.


----------



## CyberDruid

Updates soon guys...been preoccupied


----------



## Goodboys

Gaming rig: Palit Sonic 4870 512Mb (PCI-E)
Server rig: Powercolor X1950 PRO 256Mb (AGP)

Red Tide Army all the way


----------



## PhelanJKell

2x ASUS HD4870!! Some CF going down!


----------



## getllamasfast

Count me in! I







my 4870x2...


----------



## gatattack

I recently switched to ATI crossfire x from a single nvidia card solution. I am very satisfied. I wish you would add me to the list !


----------



## Mygaffer

Hey, I never got added! I have the Diamond 4870 1gb, stock for now


----------



## smoothjk

Is it too late to get added to this? I want in.









I have a Sapphire 4870 1gb.


----------



## BlakHart

Sign me up... HIS 4870 1gb here. Owned ATI cards since 2003.


----------



## francesthemutes

I wish I could find another GDD4 3870 to Crossfire for cheap. I can't seem to find any. They're all going for $100+.








Oh well, I'll be waiting until ATI and nVidia release their next round of cards.


----------



## KipH

I forgot to join up. Got me the Gigabyte 4780. Real happy with it. Going water soon so no temps


----------



## dakpyro525

Ill join i just got the 4870X2







Pics soon


----------



## hxcnero

sign me up. just converted to the RED side. and i LIKE IT! MUAHAHAAHAHAHAHA.

sapphire 4850.


----------



## MOCAMBO

Maybe we should have something to put in our sig?


----------



## GR3N4D3G1RL

2 4850's in CF and an asus x1950pro!!! I <3 Ati


----------



## wire

I'd like to be added. 1 Powercolor 4870 PCS+ 1GB.


----------



## gatattack

I own two 3870's good cards add me to the team!


----------



## Jucie

I have Palit 4850 512mb


----------



## Pir

Litte update for my listing, seems i forgot my secondary cards wich are running in my sons rigs.

From good to bad : Radeon 3680, Radeon 9550 and a Radeon 9200 Se


----------



## lordv8der

Just got my Powercolor 4870 1Gb today......wow.....


----------



## IAL1985

IAL1985 - Powercolor 4870 1GB


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kip69*


I forgot to join up. Got me the Gigabyte 4780. Real happy with it. Going water soon so no temps










I didn't know they made 4780s









Update being sent to CD


----------



## KipH

I am one of them people that stays up all night wondering if there really is a DOG.
This is OCD net right?


----------



## CyberDruid

Updates coming soon thanks to our Sctry Gnrl.


----------



## wierdo124

Also guys, please don't post your cards multiple times if i do'nt update it really often. That just makes it take longer becaues i have to go back and check to make sure. Updates are great but don't post more than once the same card.

Thanks.

It's weird, the list is too long that i can't even PM it to Cyberdruid anymore, i had to get his email.


----------



## CyberDruid

*List is UPDATED 12/07/2008*

Many thanks again to our Secretary General *weirdo124*


----------



## wierdo124

I feel kind of out of place being in the Red Tide, because i don't own an ATi card


----------



## SlickMeister

May I join the crew?

I've got a GeCube HD 4870


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

I think I'm in....3 Sapphire 4850s.


----------



## HothBase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
TestECull - Sapphire X19900XT

A card from the future?









Page 100, yay! 1000+ posts.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

MSI radeon HD4850, soon to be 4870


----------



## CyberDruid

Your user name is an abomination.


----------



## Tator Tot

Just to let you know, my name is on the list twice. But I need cards taken away, the 4670 is gone and so is the 3650. Now its just my x800XL, 2 HD 2600Xt, and the HD 2900Xt


----------



## MattCairns

Just got myself a Sapphire HD4850


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Your user name is an abomination.

does that mean i wont make the list?


----------



## CyberDruid

We put abominations on the list...no worries.


----------



## zlojack

For me it would put you on the banned users list.

But thankfully, I don't run this forum.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

whatever, not gonna cry because some one judges an internet name, even though i have yet to hear a reason why it bothers you


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


whatever, not gonna cry because some one judges an internet name, even though i have yet to hear a reason why it bothers you


The whole Nazi connection kind of puts me off.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

who, what nazi connection? im obviously missing something here. first time i been called a nazi anywhere lol


----------



## zlojack

Your username is named after the chemical used by the Nazis in the gas chambers.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i think you are mistaken with zyklon*-B* which is a gas used by nazi, but as far as i know just zyklon translates into cyclone, a weather phenomenon, i guess i can see what you mean though, even though i honestly never thought it like that


----------



## zlojack

Alright then. It's a very small distinction, but an important one, I suppose.

I'd be careful about that as it's easily misinterpreted.


----------



## TestECull

Can we quit getting offended by stupid things? It's just a name, who cares.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

yeah, as i said i think its the first time anyone has noticed that, any any forums or anything ive been in, i dont like nazis and have no connections with them whatsoever, and here i was thinking my name looked cool haha


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


Can we quit getting offended by stupid things? It's just a name, who cares.


People care, dude.

I don't consider it "stupid things".


----------



## vi3t_boy

Where is my name on the list? I posted my card and my name a few weeks back. Wassup with it you guys.









Edit: oops my bad. I saw it.


----------



## CyberDruid

Still loving my 3 HD 3870X2s in my two rigs...I've seen no reason to upgrade...they do everything I need.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Sign me up, I'm running an ASUS HD4850 TOP. This is my first ATI graphics card and I'm loving every bit of it.


----------



## akeedthe

wheres my name!!! Palit Radeon HD 4870


----------



## da9pwnsu

i sadly admit that i had an ati card one day.. x700 pro agp


----------



## CyberDruid

Well when you come to your senses you'll have two more


----------



## Subayai

I'll sign up, I have a 3850. Always been ATI, and always update every second generation (which means I may update to the 5800 series) even though I prolly dont need too. The 3850 was my first pci-e card actually


----------



## skywarp00

ATI ftw. reconise!!!!! add me to the list baby!


----------



## xlastshotx

I'm In!









Sapphire HD4870X2 on water









*Hey for all you ATI owners, lets see what your cards can really do!
OCN's TOP ATI SYSTEM CHARTS!!
*


----------



## Spart

CD I'm rolling 2 deep now. <3 Crossfire!


----------



## illipinoG

i'm running a c2d e8500 with a sapphire radeon hd 4850!!!
count me in!


----------



## Enyalius

From my Radeon 9550 that WON'T DIE and lives on in a buddy's rig, to my current Asus Radeon HD 4870x2: the Red Tide is strong in me!


----------



## hxcnero

upgrade me to 2 sapphire 512MB 4850s in crossfire.


----------



## durch

How have I not seen this thread...

You can put me down for a Sapphire HD3870. I had two but one is being RMA, not sure if I'll keep or what, so just the one for now


----------



## Humanfactor

Built a new rig with an onboard HD 3200. Don't replace my older card, cause it's still in use! XD


----------



## mlb07uk

put me down for a sapphire 4850 please!


----------



## cappy

An old 1950 pro, even though the fan is about to die.


----------



## lokster

dudes how about a sign for us Red Tide members? here i made one haha same as the AMD team since well AMD+Ati = Awesome

Code:


Code:


:devil:[B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/ati/290757-we-red-tide.html]We are Red theTide[/URL] [/B]:devil:


----------



## By-Tor

UPDATE..

I now have 2-Visiontek 4870's
2-Sapphire 3870x2's
1-Visiontek 3870

Peace


----------



## jarble

put me down for 2 3870's and a 4870ftw


----------



## .Style

Change my 3870 to a nice and shiny Gigabyte 512mb HD4870


----------



## falven

Asus 4850


----------



## Ltar

Add me, ATI/AMD loyalist.

My GPU history-

RAGE XL
RADEON 7000
X1950XT (current)
HD4870 (January 2009)


----------



## FrAN_oC

Join me!!!

All my rigs are currently running ATI cards:

2x4870
1x3450
1xIGP x300
1xMobility 9700

(in the garage / sold: 9000, 9800SE, 9600XT, [email protected], [email protected] PE...)


----------



## Mikemoon07

CD if you could edit my card, i just got a sapphire 4870 512mb,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

ok edit mine, its now at 700 core and 1200 memory but i need a decent program to get more ccc wont let me get nemore power suggestions anyone?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z3kgm/ proof if neone wants it


----------



## Mikemoon07

download rivatuner and use that to get higher clock speeds


----------



## Sgt Bilko

thx Mikemoon07 i got riva tuner and now its at 823 core and 1375 mem stable rep+


----------



## flak4

Previous:

ATI Radeon 9800XT --> NVIDIA GeForce 7800GT --> NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT -->

Current:

ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB

ASUS EAH4870 DK/HTDI/1GB

Add me!


----------



## lycanwrath

Add me in with my HD 4850 !


----------



## grunion

Sorry to say that I've gone all green








Two more 260's are inbound and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Crapalation

Put me on the list. Just switched to a 4870 about a month ago, couldn't be happier!


----------



## Playapplepie

I'd like to join!

Got this HD4830 today. Been wanting to switch to a manlier color


----------



## X4n4th

ATI FTW. CossfireX 4870x2


----------



## MattCairns

Sign me up! I've got a Sapphire HD4850 in my computer right now!


----------



## Microsis

Thinking of going over to the red side. Nvidia's shenanigans are starting to get to me.

Hell my case has already got a custom ATI-themed paint job...


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Might I add that I got my second video card.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Well I turned to the red side:










Performance jump is massive from my 8800GT Superclock.


----------



## low strife

4850... While it won't overclock well (might talk to VisionTek), it's a damn sight better than my old x550.


----------



## The_Gamer294

Where do I sign up?









RED FTW


----------



## dskina

Back in action with a HIS HD 3870.


----------



## Twistacles

Hd 4870 here, couldn't be happier


----------



## eviloverclocker

I'm a satisfied Gamecube owner lol!!!


----------



## Liability

Sapphire 4870 now


----------



## slngsht

Edit me for two 4850's please! Surprised that I saw myself on there. I only had those 4670's for a couple weeks, but man they were surprising cards for what they were.


----------



## div1no

add me for a HD4870X2


----------



## MagicBox

Add me in as well! Club3D 4870x2


----------



## KishtClocker1111

red Tide is growing bigger and bigger....!








add me as red tide member ! tnx








Sapphire HD4830


----------



## evilspongebob72

just picked a Sapphire 4870 up at xmas

add me up


----------



## Jason_B

Red Tide!
















Sapphire 4870 512mb


----------



## AMDCAMARO

Got 2 4870's that are AS5'ed siting in my Fiances apartment waiting for me to bring them home after the Vikings vs. Eagles Game Sunday. On my Lappy at Grand Rios right now, bored out of my skull, but the girls one room over are looking kinda Yummy after a few beers.....


----------



## ALiShaikh

Add me please!


----------



## Le_Loup

Have the hd2400, it does it's work, but i'd rather go nvidia over it anyday, just because it actually works...

- Le_Loup


----------



## MaXiMiUS

I'm in. Sig rig should be here by Friday, and the computer I'm on is an ATi 9200SE (backup computer, my usual rig is totaled.. don't ask)

Edit: Lol.. looking through the list, I think I'm the first 4830 user to join the list, heh.


----------



## Artas1984

Someday i will have HD2900XT again..
I am sure an ATI man now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artas1984* 
Someday i will have HD2900XT again..
I am sure an ATI man now.

I love mine, besides power needs but...eh I'll live, does better than the 8800GTS 640 in most games I play. And its nice to have GDDR4 mem, cause most people are like "Whoa GDDR4 that must be a really fast card then" And I'm like "Yep, it rolls with my 8800GTS 640 but sometimes better.


----------



## timxirish

My main rig used to use an MSI Radeon X800, but i've since pawned it off to my lanbox.

Add me to the list please







. Should be right after timw4mail on the list.


----------



## STN71190

I need to be updated when you get a chance CD, I have since ditched the 3870X2 and am now rolling with HIS 4870's in Crossfire.


----------



## noobdown

hey cd, add me to the list i switched from nvidia 9800gtx to a sapphire 4830.


----------



## Arkanor

Got a pair of 4870's in the mail set to be here tomorrow


----------



## simoxiii

ATI ALL THE WAY!!! RED TIDE!!!.......RED TIDE!!!!....RED TIDE!!!! sure sign me up


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Red Tide 4 Life!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason_B

I custom made my own sig tag, check it out below


----------



## Quantum Reality

Sign me up - HD4850 user, attaching GPU-Z for proof
















(Am running at stock speeds; have overclocked it previously but the reference cooler's not the greatest so have left it at stock since I set this new box up)


----------



## hamocidal

add me Saphire HD4850 with big dual slot fan


----------



## DesertRat

Can I ride the red tide too?









Visiontek 4870 512MB @ 826 core 1125(4500) memory, no voltmods


----------



## PinkPenguin

Ive recently switched from a 8800gt Superclock to 2 x 4850s lol. Count me in!


----------



## bomfunk

Can I join? CCC disappoints me, but performance-wise, my 4670 has, well, KEPT ME SATISFIED (not in that context, of course). Also, this is my first ATi card since the Rage Pro I had with my uber P2 machine


----------



## AkyrXX

I'm so in. ATI FTW!


----------



## danielackerman

half my vid cards have been ati and all of my cpus have been amd. does that count?


----------



## SLeeZeY

Oo me me.

On all 3 home PC's, Xpress200 integrated (lol), X700, HD3650 (HD4670 coming to replace the HD3560).


----------



## aznofazns

Visiontek HD 4870 512mb


----------



## savagebunny

I will join redtide, and May I keep my Green machine in my sig also since I have both ATI and Nvidia? lol

XFX ATI 4870 512mb


----------



## noodle

my 4870 has been RMAd but im waiting for it to be returned! so can you add me to the list plz

Sapphire HD4870 1GB


----------



## Decade

May I join?
X1600 Pro AGP. Upgrading to an XFX 4850/4870 when I get my new rig in spring/summer.
Past cards: 7200 and 9800 Pro.


----------



## OrphanShadow

Wow, my shiny banner is still there









Should probably update my entry to say I have owned a 3870 and a 4850 also.


----------



## minu94

Add me to it







love my HD4870


----------



## 2jzpowah

Long time nvidia user requesting to be added. Just received my XFX 4850 =D Pictures don't do this card justice. Been playing some games for ~2 hours and my cards hovering around 40C







I'm used to my last card which was a 8800gtx and it sat at 80C lol.


----------



## The Wally

VisionTek HD 4850 right here


----------



## Quantum Reality

Addendum: Now own a 3450 for video on my folding box (see my rigs, Folding 2), and a 4350 for my VideoCapture system (not in list). I'll post GPU-Zs of these if needed, or pictures in rigs.









Also, will have an XFX 4870 to replace my Asus 4850 tomorrow!









EDIT - found a link to pics of my current collection minus the 4870









Click here to see 'em.


----------



## Pings

Add me and my ATI 4870X2


----------



## kimosabi

ADHD me please. 4850x2 here.







No cool signature tag like the "Gr33n Machine"?


----------



## RallyMaster

Added a link to this thread into my sig.


----------



## slim123

Count me in, been using ATI for years









Had: X1650, X1900XTX, X1950pro, HD2900XT

Using: 4870 1GB --Club 3D

Getting: A second 4870 1GB









Slim123


----------



## ALiShaikh

Add me and my 48501GB
But why no cool sig?
EDIT: I made new sig!! Is is good?


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh* 
Add me and my 48501GB
But why no cool sig?
EDIT: I made new sig!! Is is good?









ATI's Red Tide









Happy?


----------



## Rino

add me plz VisionTek 4850


----------



## S2kphile

add me also. Sapphire HD4850 512MB


----------



## Dopamin3

sign me up with my Sapphire 4870 1gb


----------



## gian84

Used to be an nvidia fanboy until i upgraded my 8600gts to 4830. I love these cards, Ati rocks!!! add me plz...


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Count me in: MSI HD 4870 OC Edition


----------



## Saber_13

Im in for sure^^ Can't get enough of my Sapphire HD 4870

have a nvidia over in a pc in another room and it blows lol


----------



## SinX7

Add me









XFX 4870


----------



## WhiteCrane

add me. I've been dealing with these things since Rage Pro Turbo (PCI), The Rage IIc (didnt play any games for some reason), and the Rage Pro Turbo AGP. Radeon 8500LE ATI 4850 (sold it on ebay, driver problems) and todays 4870x2.

Thinking of adding a 4870 to do Crossfire Y


----------



## Konador

Count me in, I own a Sapphire 4850 soon to own a 4870


----------



## nVidiaGTX

I am wondering what is there to be proud of?


----------



## Nautilus

Count me in:
Sapphire HD 3870


----------



## kAy9

Add me plz, msi 4870x2


----------



## maximus7651000

Add me, Diamond 4870 X2 XOC edition


----------



## gig

<------ Visiontek 4870!


----------



## matlock140

add me to this, 4670 is a great budget card!


----------



## nub

Just built a rig with a HIS 4870. Very happy with it.


----------



## mr tompo

add my msi 3870


----------



## Super304

PowerColour 1gb HD 4870 here









Top Bananna!!!


----------



## Psycho666

you can change my listing








sold my HD3870X2 and HD3870, and got a sweet little HD4870X2 for it


----------



## plasmathunderdx

I'm an ATI virgin.


----------



## Tricky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plasmathunderdx*


I'm an ATI virgin.


Sigged. LOL.

On a more serious note, I've got one!

----> HIS HD3870 ICEQ3 512MB GDDR4 @ 891/1150

http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=21841

And it's still going strong!


----------



## Ric2L

Add me!

just switched from crossfired 3870's to HIS 4870 1gig, love this card!! can't wait for the next gen cards to come out, then we'll really be kickin some green butt!!!


----------



## Herr FlicK

Count me in!

Sapphire 4850 1gb version


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

i wuv my Palit 4850 Sonic


----------



## bomfunk

I want myself signed up with my 4670.


----------



## XxG3nexX

add me and my sexy asus 4870x2 to the list


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Add me to the list!

Radeon HD3870 x2


----------



## Gr3m1in

update mine please, i went from the ATI IGP to a overclocked Sapphire HD 4830 512MB


----------



## quaaark

Hi, I've got an HIS HD 4830. It's a bit longer than the other maker's versions, but it rocks. No problems so far


----------



## loveduckie

Looking forward to seeing my name up there soon :]


----------



## hoth17

will you add me, asus dk 4870 1gb


----------



## gian84

ati GPUs rock! catalysts...







Anyways pls add me and my MSI 4830! tnx


----------



## MaJinBenz

It would be a great pleasure to see my name on the list!


----------



## juonliners

Please add me at the first post


----------



## p11ma

HD4850 for me







upgraded from X1650 =p


----------



## azcrazy

i just order a sapphire 4870 1gb to replace my 8800 gt nice move


----------



## darklighthim

I should be removed as i'm upgrading to an nvidia 9600GT


----------



## arkheii

I'm back to ATI, please add me to the list









Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklighthim*


I should be removed as i'm upgrading to an nvidia 9600GT


The 9600GT was also my next card after the X1650 XT


----------



## wierdo124

I'll be getting this updated soon. Also, gotta love the tags. "no driver issues!" is slightly off. ATI's drivers are the only thing that's kept me from going red. I love my Nvidia drivers.


----------



## DarkNite

No driver issues here


----------



## Frank Nicolas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


Hey...WHAT THE HECK! I am not a wannabe! =[ Just a whiner.....I'm sorry my 8800 GT can pwn ATI so hard.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Current:
Sapphire 3870 + Sapphire 3870x2

ATi History:
Powercolor 9500 (Sister's now)
ATi X1800XT (Unused)
Connect3D X1900XT (Sister's now)
ATi X1900XTX (Dead)
Sapphire HD 2600 XT (Sold)
Sapphire HD 3870
Sapphire HD 3870x2

Mind you there was a GeForce 3 Ti and a 6600GT in there, but shhhh! Nobody needs to know.


----------



## SaintBee

Great thread, CyberDruid! Palit HD4850 512mb here.


----------



## jamesman32

I've got 4 of the HD 3870's. Though I'm waiting for a motherboard that can handle CFX with all of them, so I have 2 of them in my gaming rig, with 1 in my HTPC, and 1 in the Pop's computer. Gateway 300w PSU's handle graphics cards surprisingly well, lol.

Hmmm....Maybe if I got rid of all 4, and got 2 of the 3870x2's?


----------



## rustler753

Just throwing this out there, ATI 4870's in Crossfire. Red Tide Woo.


----------



## Sanders54

I am in aswell, 4870X2


----------



## Pheatton

Switch me from the 2900's to the Visiontek 4870X2 please. Still have them but boxed up for now.


----------



## Nautilus

Add me please. I have XpertVision HD4850 Sonic. > Proof <


----------



## javier

I'm a convert! 9800gt 1gb --> 4870 1gb! Best decision I've made with my PC. Thing is fast and smooth as butter


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

2x3870 OC edition in Xfire mode dualx16 lanes here..







please count me in..


----------



## TF876

Just upgraded from Nvidia 9300GE to HD 4650!
















HD 4650















HD 4650















HD 4650


----------



## Grandpa_01

Gust as well add me

Rig #1 Q9650 Diamond 4870X2 XOC
Rig #2 PII 940 MSI 3870X2 XOC X 2 Crosfire X
Rig #3 Phenom 9950 Palit 3850


----------



## Rosaki

Hello,Can anyone tell me what's the different ATI 8.12 and 9.1 driver?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosaki* 
Hello,Can anyone tell me what's the different ATI 8.12 and 9.1 driver?

Official ATi support for the Radeon HD4850x2 1gb and 2gb cards.
A list of bug fixes.
Some driver optimization.

And most importantly for most of us, boosts in most games Average FPS.


----------



## Rosaki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Official ATi support for the Radeon HD4850x2 1gb and 2gb cards.
A list of bug fixes.
Some driver optimization.

And most importantly for most of us, boosts in most games Average FPS.

if i using HIS Hd4850 512mb cards?Izzit no nid to update display driver from 8.12 to 9.1?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosaki* 
if i using HIS Hd4850 512mb cards?Izzit no nid to update display driver from 8.12 to 9.1?

You don't need to update.
But I would, as it gave me a good boost in FPS, around 7 FPS across the board in most games.


----------



## Rosaki

OK thx alot man


----------



## hellb

HellB - 2 X Asus HD 4670 1GB DDR3


----------



## CyberDruid

Apparently the Secretary General for the Red Tide has been banned...sigh.

If anyone would like the position please PM.

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

/Daily bump of The Red Tide.

The Updated list was sent to Cyber Druid today, it covers everyone up to hellb that has posted in this thread.

Long live







The Red Tide





































Cheers mates!

/Tator Tot~


----------



## CyberDruid

List updated. Please thank our new Secretary General *Tater Tot* that's a helluva list to update


----------



## Swiftes

Howdy chaps, HD4850 Dual Slot here (Sapphire)


----------



## MinorMishap

sup. 4870 here


----------



## pez

Time to join up







.

I used to own an ATI X800XL 256MB, and now I ownd a Visiontek HD 4870 512MB.


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

lol, almost time for me to be on that list! Actually I've owned an x700 and an x1950XT after that (was also my first build.) Now I'm getting ready for the 4870x2! Namely the Sapphire which should be at my house tomorrow. Still waiting on the XFX 4870x2 to be shipped to my home! CrossfireX!!


----------



## mrkryz

Crap forgot to sub this list LOL

4870x2 on board.


----------



## piskooooo

Sapphire 4870X2 reporting in.


----------



## igob8a

x1950 for now, will be upgrading to 4870 within the next week or so!


----------



## RotaryKnight

hurray for the 3870


----------



## alexhughes79

Join me up : Ati Radeon x1650


----------



## oulzac

ati on ati action

that is the best Tag I have seen, ever


----------



## haroon

Ati 4870x2 Add me









nVidia is a pain in the ass


----------



## blooder11181

please remove asus eah3850 256mb and add asus eah3850 magic 512mb
lol 60â‚¬ way better than hd4670 for 79â‚¬?


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Guess imma have to get on this list, came back from the green side 2 days ago thanks to the upgrade I'm currently doing, had left a few years back coz of a mean 6600GT








But I still own my very old rage128pro, it's somewhere in my room, just... somewhere









Currently using Asus EAH4850/HTDI/1G and looking forward to getting it on xfire


----------



## CyberDruid

w00t


----------



## legoman786

I upgraded to the Sapphire 4850 512MB!

This thing is a bigger beast compared to my 3870!


----------



## Tator Tot

LONG LIVE







The Red Tide






































Cheers mates!

/Tator Tot~


----------



## BLADEY

Mixed Xfire, HD 3850 and HD 3870, IceQ3


----------



## legoman786

Hey my man CD!

I'm up to a Sapphire 4850 512MB from my VisionTek 3870


----------



## azcrazy

Hello i upgrade from a 8800 GT SSC to my sapphire 4870 1GB , great GPU


----------



## Ghostscript

The Red Tide! 4870X2.


----------



## -bl4ck-

-bl4ck- goes from 3870x2 to 2 4870's in crossfire and love them!!!! Come get some nvidia


----------



## cky2k6

I've owned a 9800se, 1900xt, and now a 4870x2 cf setup. I've had two 8800gt in sli and didn't have any issues, but i honestly prefer ati cards, its just a familiarity thing i guess.


----------



## francesthemutes

HD 3870 Crossfire. =D


----------



## Opeth07

I've ordered and will receive my 4870 512 on monday.


----------



## KishtClocker1111

*Add me Please* .... i've got a Force3D HD4830


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

I'm running a HIS ICE-Q HD4850 1GB(256bit).


----------



## Daedalus

VisionTek 4850 here, I'll get a second one by summer ;D. Hopefully.


----------



## BananaLanderS

I'm in!
I have always run Nvidia cards, but I decided to switch it up a bit with my recent build. Probably one of the best decisions I have ever made.

I own an MSI 4850 and I LOVE it!


----------



## spencer22l

I switched from 8600gts to MSI 4830 OC








It's awwwesome!
Sign me up~
heres my validation:GPU-Z


----------



## vamputin

XFX 4830, got 2 days ago.


----------



## Diabolical999

*VisionTek HD 4850* here.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Just made the switch.


----------



## Tator Tot

LONG LIVE







The Red Tide






































Cheers mates!

/Tator Tot~


----------



## Sickened1

Loving my 3870x2 hoping for an upgrade to a 4850x2 soon, or maybe Crossfire 4890's come april?


----------



## wierdo124

No need to lose your pants guys, i'm updating this

EDIT: Wha?! Tator Tot replaced me!? I just have been busy lately and haven't been able to get the updates done as often


----------



## KishtClocker1111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


No need to lose your pants guys, i'm updating this

EDIT: Wha?! Tator Tot replaced me!? I just have been busy lately and haven't been able to get the updates done as often


thanks.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
No need to lose your pants guys, i'm updating this

EDIT: Wha?! Tator Tot replaced me!? I just have been busy lately and haven't been able to get the updates done as often

I tried to PM and you were no longer even on the member list.

I figured you had gotten banned.

No worries M8 we'll sort this out.


----------



## Trav1s

Put me down ;D GeCube 4870!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I tried to PM and you were no longer even on the member list.

I figured you had gotten banned.

No worries M8 we'll sort this out.

I was about to send you an update today.

As I figured I'd work on a schedule based on how many pages we get.
But I'd also be more than happy to work with Weirdo124.


----------



## wierdo124

Ah, its alright man. I figured you wouldn't knowingly replace me without telling me. How about Tator Tot gives you the most current update, and i'll try and keep it updated. If It gets to be more than a couple weeks or there's a lot of new guys, Tator can go ahead. Just make sure and notify me. Sound good for everyone?

And CD, you probably just spelled my username wrong. It's w*ie*rdo124, not w*ei*rdo124. Typical mistake. When i made my orginal hotmail account i spelled it wrong and once i figured it out, i figured i'd just leave it. Now i am known as TheInvincibleCheese most places.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Ah, its alright man. I figured you wouldn't knowingly replace me without telling me. How about Tator Tot gives you the most current update, and i'll try and keep it updated. If It gets to be more than a couple weeks or there's a lot of new guys, Tator can go ahead. Just make sure and notify me. Sound good for everyone?


PM me your email so I can send you the file when I get home later today. 
And then we'll just work on getting it updated from their.

I'm think of putting out an update every 5 or so pages.


----------



## CyberDruid

Teamwork









I'll have two Secretary Generals thank you very much.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


PM me your email so I can send you the file when I get home later today. 
And then we'll just work on getting it updated from their.

I'm think of putting out an update every 5 or so pages.


How many big pages is that? I have 30 pages total in the RT.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


How many big pages is that? I have 30 pages total in the RT.


I leave my posts per page standard. So I show 120 pages currently (as of your post)

So for you that might be 1 page of yours. (really 4, but its a give or take thing)

I also look at how many posts are not people updating or wishing to be added.

If their is a page helping someone, or people babbling I disregard that and wait for another page.


----------



## The_EXorcist86

Used to be an Nvidia man, but got had to buy an HIS X1950 Pro turbo, for my old AGP machine, loved the hell out of it. So when it came to buying a new rig, i looked straight at the Red team for an answer for my Vidcard. Spotted the 4850, never looked back, no regrets what-so-ever.


----------



## rico2001

ATI for life (or until they stop making cards







). Left nvidia back in the TNT2 days.


----------



## jclark511

jclark511- HIS HD4650

can someone PM me if there is a banner to put in my sig?


----------



## SporkofdooM

SporkofdooM - Sapphire HD4850


----------



## Drizzt5

Drizzt5 -2x 4850 crossfire.

The ORIGNAL best bang for buck crossfire







darn you 4830 crossfire!!







If it had been out around when the 4850 was released i would of gotten it! Multi cheap gpu setups are so appealing... but misleading







Never again!

/rambling


----------



## IEATFISH

I'm going to have to respectfully remove my 4850 from the list and add my Sapphire 4870 1GB.


----------



## Tator Tot

/Daily bump of The Red Tide.

The Updated list was sent to Cyber Druid today, it covers everyone up to IEATFISH that has posted in this thread.

Long live







The Red Tide





































Cheers mates!

/Tator Tot~


----------



## Marshmellow17

Gotta put my name in here. HD4870 and an X700pro running my monitors on this rig.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
/Daily bump of The Red Tide.

The Updated list was sent to Cyber Druid today, it covers everyone up to IEATFISH that has posted in this thread.

Long live







The Red Tide





































Cheers mates!

/Tator Tot~











Keep up the good work !








*Red Tide foreva !*


----------



## CyberDruid

Updated










Many Thanks to my Secretary Generals!


----------



## darklink

I need yet another update now. Now running 2 HD4870's in Crossfire. VisionTek and Sapphire (512MB models) both running at 820/1000.


----------



## venom55520

venom55520
ati 4870 1gb


----------



## clutch442

I'm in: 2 X HD 3870 Visiontek OC edition and Sapphire Toxic.


----------



## vamputin

Came back to ATI last week after 3 yrs. XFX 4830. It's time to fly high above the Red Tide with my Red Wings open wide.


----------



## redline4

Im running 4870 1gb Sapphire card.


----------



## Gattsu

4870 512 Toxic







.


----------



## MattaH

Sapphire Toxic 4850


----------



## gerikoh

Powercolor 4830


----------



## Zerkk

VisionTek 4850 and very happy with it


----------



## BlackOmega

XFX 4870 1gb XXX edition. Awesome card! PLays anything and everything absolutely maxed.


----------



## advanceagent

*powercolor ax4870 1gbd5-h*


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Ok, count me in, after sliding over to the green team for a 7900 GT SS then an 8800GT and lastly a pair of 260 core 216's, I'm firmly back on the red side, I just dropped a pair of Asus 4870 1gb DK into my Phenom II 940 build and I've got a Sapphire 3850 512mb powering my media box. Oh and a 2600XT lying around here somewhere


----------



## Raptrus

Yeah its old but i just got a HD4670, better than my old mx440 and the fx5500


----------



## minu94

Add me
Asus HD4870 512Mb


----------



## gamer11200

Gamer11200. Sapphire 4670 512MB


----------



## legend999

I'm in









HD4850X2 1GB.


----------



## soulsonicforce

Im in! Sapphire 4870 512mb.


----------



## PhelanJKell

I forgot to post my upgrade, HD 4870x2..


----------



## swisha

Im in!







ATI 4 lyfe! Crossfiring Visiontek radeon 4870 OC .........HIS radeon 4870


----------



## kz26

ATI FTW, proud owner of a HD 3200 IGP as well as a Sapphire 4830! w00t!


----------



## ALiShaikh

Why am I on the list twice?


----------



## DoomyCheese

Just got my Sapphire HD 4850 today and I'm loving every minute of it! A fantastic improvement over my old Sapphire X1950 Pro. Sign me up


----------



## SoulThief

I'm still not on the list, this is an OUTRAGE I tell you!!!

Anyways, 2x 4870x2 (Quad-Fire).


----------



## redline4

They probably don't update the list but like once a week.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoulThief*


I'm still not on the list, this is an OUTRAGE I tell you!!!

Anyways, 2x 4870x2 (Quad-Fire).



Quote:



Originally Posted by *redline4*


They probably don't update the list but like once a week.


As Cyber Druid is usually a very busy man, the Secretary Generals (Myself & Wierdo124) keep the thread up to date.

But as not to bother Cyber Druid to much, I try to stick to an every 5 page update. (Default view) So on page 125/post 125 I shall send an update to him.

You are both logged in the file on my desktop that keeps the list up to date. So don't worry, you will get added soon enough.


----------



## Inktfish

For gaming I really like my 4870.
For folding on the other hand....
whatever sign me up


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Count me in please....... 2x4870 visiontek's not a 4870x2 just do you know....


----------



## CallmeRoth

HD4670, Pictures in my gallery if proofs needed







We all know everyone wish they could be Red.


----------



## T3hFurious1

Proud owner of XFX 4870 1g put me on that list!

BTW, could I get a sig link thingy?


----------



## proro1974

Well got my 4830 today. Big improvement from the 8600GT i got for cheap at Worst Buy. I'm now tempted to get another 4830 and get some crossfire going on. Yeah need a new board but looking at a 720BE/790GX combo on the Egg. Anyway it's good to be back on the red side of town.


----------



## Templar848

I am running 2 Sapphire 4830s in crossfire. I love it.


----------



## Iceman0803

Can I join? I have a new Sapphire HD 4870 Toxic Edition (512MB) Just got it on 3-6-09







.


----------



## hangemhi

UPDATE: Got my HIS 4870!!!!!! add it to my other 2 cards please!


----------



## Humanfactor

Update: Humanfactor - 9550; HD 3200; Asus HD 4830.


----------



## Tator Tot

4 more members, or by the end of today I will start on the update guys.

Long Live the Red Tide

- Tator Tot


----------



## A_Blind_Man

got a powercolor 3870x2, and darn happy with it, but wholly unsatisfied with vista


----------



## jamesman32

Just upgraded my 2 3870's to 2 4850's. Very nice


----------



## mistargill

got my 2 4870 crossfired today. let me join! xD


----------



## advanceagent

Update:
*Powercolor ax4870 1gbd5-h
+
ASUS 3870 TOP
*


----------



## Tator Tot

Alright folks. 
Update should be passed through tomorrow afternoon.

I will send it to Cyber Druid when I get a chance.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Alright folks. 
Update should be passed through tomorrow afternoon.

I will send it to Cyber Druid when I get a chance.


AHHH i want to be on the list =D <3 ATI!!


----------



## burnside

Add me when you get a chance, 2 4870X2's & a 4870 512mb.
Not using more than the 1 4870X2 atm though


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Wondering if I can hop on that list. I am running a 4850x2 in my i7 system now. Let me know


----------



## NOS KIA

Alwayz been ATI bound. 4850x2 OC'd.
List pleez?


----------



## rammunition

im a new convert, getting rid of my 8800GT for a gainward 4850


----------



## Sharx

Add me to the list. My 4850 is running sweet.


----------



## SoulThief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


As Cyber Druid is usually a very busy man, the Secretary Generals (Myself & Wierdo124) keep the thread up to date.

But as not to bother Cyber Druid to much, I try to stick to an every 5 page update. (Default view) So on page 125/post 125 I shall send an update to him.

You are both logged in the file on my desktop that keeps the list up to date. So don't worry, you will get added soon enough.










It was meant ironically, I wasn't mad








As I look back what I wrote I think I might've given the wrong message







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoulThief*


It was meant ironically, I wasn't mad








As I look back what I wrote I think I might've given the wrong message







.


Its alright, I was actually a page late on the update so far.









But I'm doing a little







tonight.

So update should be mailed off tomorrow once I'm sober again.

I might get it tonight if I can look at my screen later.

Sorry for the Delay guys.

~Best Regards, 
Tator Tot


----------



## gamer11200

Gamer11200 - Sapphire Radeon 4670


----------



## CyberDruid

Hey guys I wanted to ask that you all consider running [email protected] on your GPUs for team 37726. Sure the Nvidia cards Fold more productively...but every little bit helps.

This has been a public servic announcement from the Founder.

Thanks


----------



## Chewman

yay getting a brand spanking new *Sapphire HD4850X2 2GB* sometime within the next week.
Can't wait!
I still remember my first upgrade ever...
an *ATI 9550 AGP* Graphics Card,
which I needed to be able to play
*Roller Coaster Tycoon 3*
Back when I was 11.
good times....
(holy **** that was 5 years ago... time flies...)


----------



## computeruler

1 4870 in my computer
I have a x1050 that I dont use


----------



## Arrowslinger

I shake my hairy behind at nvidia


----------



## Etra1n

finished building my first system which includes a sapphire hd4870 512 MB


----------



## Gatroo

plz put me on the list too







ATI ROX!


----------



## Nightz2k

This is actually my first ATI set ever. Haven't regretted it yet. ATI's impressed me so far. This coming from 10+ years of using Nvidia's.









Mine are blue...but I'm sure still counts! Go *RED*!









2x HIS HD4870 1GB ICEQ4 in Crossfire.


----------



## legoman786

Thanks for the update CD!


----------



## -Muggz-

Count me in and Rolllllllll Red Tiiiide!!!!









I fart in the general direction of Nvidia


----------



## Dragoss91

Can I be in ?


----------



## computeruler

hello? Did you update the list yet?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
hello? Did you update the list yet?

Update comming soon.

If you have a standard page counter. Their is 2 more pages till update.


----------



## sugarmankie

Purchased a Visiontek 4850 a little while back came from a NVIDIA 9500gt = p

justin


----------



## W4LNUT5

Sign me up

HIS 3870 IceQ III 512mb in my rig now. Love it


----------



## Altimax98

Sign me up:

HIS 4870 1 Gig now


----------



## CyberDruid

Still loving my HD3870X2 (s) long time. Great card for running a big screen.


----------



## Tator Tot

all red-tiders will get a kick out this this thread

http://www.overclock.net/ati/484694-...-then-now.html


----------



## gunzkevin1

Me ME ME ME 4850 and a 2900xt


----------



## ZHoob2004

I've always had a mix of ATI and NVIDIA cards but have always loved the ATIs more and buy one whenever I buy new/or have a choice between ati/nvidia.

btw, I Have an ASUS 4870 1GB and a reference X1650 AGP


----------



## Hanjin

sign me up recently bought a 1gb PowerColor 4870.


----------



## Shroomalistic

sign me up too. I got a 4850x2, 4850, 3870, x1950gt, 9800 pro, and 7000 AIW ve.


----------



## Bindusar

It's older but I'm still happy with my HD3870x2


----------



## Keyzjh

Currently own a HD 4850 1GB dual slot (dont know which manufacturer made it lol) and loving it


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


It's older but I'm still happy with my HD3870x2


Ditto that. I just cannot see upgrading for the sake of upgrading...

My pair in the main rig still do everything I want. I can run Crysis on my 52" with a single HD3870X2 on the QX9650 rig (once it's clocked up a bit). DOn't really see any need to ditch them.

If I was chasing bechmarks maybe...but for real world actvities it's fantastic.

Besides what could I get for an HD3870X2 these days? $100 bucks if that.

I'm going to run mine till they fail.


----------



## Mikezilla

Integrated Radeon HD3300...


----------



## Dragoss91

Can I be in ? I have Sapphire HD4870


----------



## CyberDruid

Soy tenly.


----------



## {ROC}BiG-B

red tide reporting fo duty









i have 2 hd4850s in crossfire, very satisfied


----------



## Dudeson169

I have a Gigabyte HD3200 IGP , may I enter into the awesome club? haha


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dudeson169*


I have a Gigabyte HD3200 IGP , may I enter into the awesome club? haha










You can be in.


----------



## CyberDruid

Tater!


----------



## Devilywan88

sign me up, i have sapphire HD4890 1GB..thx


----------



## Patch

4870X2 here.


----------



## candy_van

Donned a Red Tie since my x1950 Pro....SIGN ME UP


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Switched out the 3870 512MB for a 4870 1GB







5th Sapphire card too!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Tater!


CD!!!!!!!

List is being assembled folks.

I should get it done tonight. As I plan to be up.

I'll send it to CD ASAP and he will update once he gets a free moment from Epic Moding.

ROCK ON RED TIDERS!!!

LONG LIVE THE RED TIDE!!


----------



## morphus1

ATI for me too


----------



## Psycho666

sorry guys but you can take me off the list








after 2 dead HD4870X2`s i got a GTX295 for some serious folding (and some gaming)
but after this card i`ll get an ATI card again and then i`ll be back here


----------



## Altimax98

Im a very satisfied Nvida Switch over.

HIS Non-Reference 4870 1gig Owner here


----------



## Tator Tot

I should actually get this to CD tomorrow guys.

Sorry for the delay, I had a crash that wiped the file. I left it open, forgot to save, and the power flickered at my house.

Shouldn't take long, I'll recompile tomorrow morning and send its on away.


----------



## zelix

Sign me up, XFX 4890


----------



## DevilGear44

HIS + Sapphire 4870 512MB crossfire goodness ftw


----------



## candy_van

Whoops almost forgot to mention my other cards









Media Machine - Powercolor 4670

Work Machine - Sapphire 4650

Hand-me-downs (if they count LOL): Sapphire x1950 Pro & 2x Toxic 3870s


----------



## Mikezilla

Count me in. One Visiontek HD4870 512MB


----------



## wierdo124

No worries Tator, i'll do the next update after this one. I was planning to update it tomorrow if it didn't get done or at least if you didn't post today. But you did. So i'll just update the next one


----------



## Code Geass

Add me up mate! Got a H.I.S. Radeon HD4870 512MB.

Cheers!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
No worries Tator, i'll do the next update after this one. I was planning to update it tomorrow if it didn't get done or at least if you didn't post today. But you did. So i'll just update the next one









Send me a PM with your email and I'll send you the File.

It'll be a .txt unless you want the OpenOffice file?


----------



## Rochfordrambo

count me in 3x xfx hd4890's in tri fire


----------



## RoboGrassanoid

put me on the big list.








Asus Radeon HD4870 x2


----------



## Kitarist

i'll probably be able to sign up soon


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rochfordrambo*


count me in 3x xfx hd4890's in tri fire










*drool*


----------



## Dylan

Im in

Crossfire Sapphire 4850's


----------



## -Muggz-

Well, I had asked to be on a week or so ago, I still dont see it, but Ive updated my GPU anyway to a new Sapphire 4870 1GB. So to start over... Im in, count me in!


----------



## cs_maan

Just switched over to the red a few weeks ago.

HD3870 X2 here







, count me in!


----------



## paperboy421

just got my HIS 4850 back =)


----------



## RoboGrassanoid

bump for update pls.


----------



## BSB27

slap me on the list HD 4550


----------



## -Muggz-

bump for update again







Ive been trying for 2 weeks now


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Muggz-* 
bump for update again







Ive been trying for 2 weeks now










Quote:

Last edited by CyberDruid : 02-24-09 at 08:38 PM.

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Don't get your hopes up.

Its my fault, I'm running behind.

I've had some family issues. So I haven't been able to completely compile the list yet.


----------



## wierdo124

Tator hasn't sent me the list yet







he said he'd email it to me but i has not had it!


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Its my fault, I'm running behind.

I've had some family issues. So I haven't been able to completely compile the list yet.

I understand that. Im just trying to let him know to back off a bit, it will get updates.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Tator hasn't sent me the list yet







he said he'd email it to me but i has not had it!

If you could weirdo, I was gonna pm you about this, but update this time.

My little sister is in the hospital, so the last week has been a little hectic.

She was born with a brain tumor in the left side of her head, and she had a seizure last week, so its been back and forth between my house & the hospital (37 miles)

Spending most of the day there.

So sorry for the delay folks.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
If you could weirdo, I was gonna pm you about this, but update this time.

My little sister is in the hospital, so the last week has been a little hectic.

She was born with a brain tumor in the left side of her head, and she had a seizure last week, so its been back and forth between my house & the hospital (37 miles)

Spending most of the day there.

So sorry for the delay folks.

By all means, no need to apologize for something serious like that, take care of your family







, best of wishes to your little sister and take your time







.


----------



## Dylan

Family>Everything.


----------



## B-roca

can i join i got my 4830 today


----------



## Tator Tot

@CS maan & Dylan.

Thanks guys.

She's just fine at the moment. But on watch till the end of the week. (Sunday) To make sure it doesn't happen again.

Simply put, the seizure wasn't damaging. But it was some what of a scare.


----------



## cs_maan

My now passed away dog had a seizure once, that was scary, but in no way comparable to a loved family member.

Best of wishes yet again, hopefully she gets better soon







.


----------



## -Muggz-

I hope everything works itself out for you and your family Tater, when it rains it pours and I just hope you are getting into the clear. There is always a silver lining to anything, just need to know how to find it. Good Luck!

I would like to represent the red tide, but certainly an addition to my sig. and joining a club is moot in comparison.


----------



## kinubic

got my friends old 1950pro but getting the 4879 next month


----------



## Argorn5757

me!


----------



## wierdo124

I removed the doubles i found, and everyone should be up to date. Guys PLEASE DO NOT POST MORE THAN ONCE if you're not added! That screws stuff up!


----------



## CyberDruid

Updated. Thanks again for your help *Wierdo124*


----------



## TERMiNAL

Put me down









Radeon HD 4670


----------



## candy_van

Yay, my fleet of Radeons are are on the list...Admiral Candy_Van reporting for duty









+ REP Tator, Weirdo & CyberDruid







......BTW, is there an "official" code for sigs?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *candy_van*


Yay, my fleet of Radeons are are on the list...Admiral Candy_Van reporting for duty









+ REP Tator, Weirdo & CyberDruid







......BTW, is there an "official" code for sigs?


Sending a PM your way now.


----------



## -Muggz-

I didnt wait for a code, I hope mine is ok, looks the same to me


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Muggz-*


I didnt wait for a code, I hope mine is ok, looks the same to me










Yours is perfect!

Don't need to change a thing.









*ATEENTION*

I'd Like to Hear THREE CHEERS FOR *Wier**do* & *Cyber Druid!*


----------



## P?P?!

oh lawd i crossed over recently , i have a Sapphire 4870 1GB


----------



## BlakHart

Update: 2x1GB 4870's


----------



## bfe_vern

I wanna ride with the Tide! 
Sapphire 4870 1GB for me.


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yours is perfect!

Don't need to change a thing.









*ATEENTION*

I'd Like to Hear THREE CHEERS FOR *Wier**do* & *Cyber Druid!*

























































































































































Here Here! You guys are great! Thanks for keeping the list growing, Id like to see how big it can get.





































If there is anything I could help with Id certainly be up for it. I am big into making themes and UI's for the iPhone and applications. Id certainly be in to make an official logo or something. Give me something to do. I made my avatar.









*New Members:* here's the siggy I made just hit "quote" and copy n paste it.... *We Are The Red Tide
*


----------



## wierdo124

BTW tator, for some reason the list you sent me was not updated. It was the same one that CD had in the OP, updated in february. So i just went back and updated it from 5 pages back (large pages)

No problem though


----------



## Tator Tot

Ah, sorry about that Weirdo.

I just did a re-install a few days ago, so I probably just grabbed the wrong file off my external HDD when I put my stuff back on my rig.


----------



## Turntable God

I want to surf the red tide........Visiontek 4870 X2


----------



## kidshenlong

Long Time Red Rider, Add me!!


----------



## Darksylum

green and blue = pew pew! Red 4 Life!

Can you catch the Vapors?
(2) Sapphire 4870 2gb Vapor-X Red Riding in Crossfire!


----------



## Bkpizza

Finally joined the Red Team again after an 8600GT (which was better then a 2600XT) and an FX5500 (crap, shouldve gotten 9550) and a TNT2 (didnt know anything, didnt care) before that was an ATI Rage IIc and it was great for all 4mb







But HD 4670 is awesome!


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darksylum*


green and blue = pew pew! Red 4 Life!

Can you catch the Vapors?
(2) Sapphire 4870 2gb Vapor-X Red Riding in Crossfire!


fo shizzle mah nizzle


----------



## xonix

Hi guys,

My progress from 1996 1994:
Random Generic -> TNT2 Riva -> Radeon 9600XT Bravo (woo!) -> Radeon HD 3870 (current!)

Not to be traitorous or anything, but the last 3 cards (TNT2 included) have been great to me..
However I don't see myself going back to nVidia anytime in the future.. so sign me up for the Red Tide!

(Was thinking so hard to add Crimson Tide and Hunt for Red October references in.. alas I could not)


----------



## .Style

Change me plox, I have a Sapphire 4890 now


----------



## yutzybrian

I use only laptops now and absolutely hate what Nvidia does with all the rebranding. ATI's mobile chips are at least somewhat like their corresponding desktop. (A 4870m isn't just a OC'd 3870 like the GTX280m which is still the G92 chip).

Count me in.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Add 2 x 4870 1GB for me. I still have the HIS 4850.


----------



## GigaByte

Requesting update on the list, I now have the HIS HD 4830, Sapphire X1900XTX Toxic has moved to another system.


----------



## SacredChaos

I have finally and officially switched to ATI. I own a Sapphire 4890 now.


----------



## Sickened1

Well im moving on from my 3870x2 to an XFX 4890. If you would kindly change it, would be appreciated. ^^


----------



## Zero4549

<3 my 9800pro.


----------



## MechaMacster

I'm sportin a 4870! (only one now, soon to be 2)


----------



## Feed_Me

My 4770 should be waiting for me when I get home from work. Hello again ATi, missed you since my 9550


----------



## Josh81

in!

just picked up heatpipe 4870 for 145$, sending in 15$ rebate but i always hear that companies never honor them


----------



## Teufle

UPDATE: Im rocking the 4870x2 now


----------



## scottath

Im up for Dual HD4870's now (1gb + 512mb)


----------



## Feed_Me

4770 arrived, I'm red again


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rundmk*


4770 arrived, I'm red again










Welcome back!

Someone needs to update this. My 4890 is sitting on my front porch right now, ahhh can't wait for class to let out!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Add me !!!


----------



## xlr8ter

I would like to join this club! I have a ASUS RADEON HD4890! Awesome card!


----------



## Jamar16

add me, HIS HD4870 1GB


----------



## rashie81

2 HiS HD4890's over here


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jamar16*


add me, HIS HD4870 1GB



what did you do with your 1GB Sapphire? Is it around?


----------



## Unstableiser

Yeah, another one here needs changing to HD4890


----------



## Pepsibottle1

Well, I may have a 8800GT now, but I hate Nvidia. The only reason I got it was because the HIS Radeon 3870 Ice Q wouldant fit on my mobo, and the 8800GT actually coukd. And before that, I was rockin' my stock X300, and it gave me some really good times. I miss the poor thing, any game on 1024 easy. Been an AMD ATI fanboy my whole life, too bad I cant show it by sporting it. ATI FTW!


----------



## paperboy421

I just bought a Sapphire 4850 to crossfire with my previous HIS 4850, and love my 10fps gain in crysis







(from averaging 20 to averaging 30)


----------



## Sylar

Can I join please?
I have Asus EAH4850 512Mb


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rundmk*


4770 arrived, I'm red again










Do tell some results and benchmarks, the wife's pc could use an upgrade.


----------



## oblivious

Rocking a Visiontek ATI HD 3870. Soon to be a HD 4770.


----------



## Evil-Jester

i got me a HIS 4670 AND I LOVE IT gunna get me a 4890 soon i hope







always been red and will never switch







we need a sig .... SOME ONE MAKE ONE lolz


----------



## cs_maan

My beloved 3870 X2's fan is living again







, I'm already in but I couldn't help but post here







.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


i got me a HIS 4670 AND I LOVE IT gunna get me a 4890 soon i hope







always been red and will never switch







we need a sig .... SOME ONE MAKE ONE lolz


If we could use some type of banner in our sigs I'd use the one I made, but we can't. lol No pics in sigs.









Bummer, I liked mine too, it's only like 5 mins in photoshop anyway.


----------



## creditcat

ATI is awesome. Simply because the only thing I know about them is they've got a hot chick in their ads







.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *creditcat*


ATI is awesome. Simply because the only thing I know about them is they've got a hot chick in their ads







.


lol yea I would have to agree with this


----------



## NameUnknown

Id like to join, currently running an old HD3450 which replaced an AIW X800XT, next build is going to be dual HD 4890X2sor else the th 5k series X2s


----------



## CyberDruid

Welcome


----------



## Josh81

First ati card ever (Well I had a x300 once when my brother built my first comp







)


----------



## Darksylum

you going to add me to the list or not???









2x Sapphire 4870 VaporX 2gig cards in xfire . just what the red tide doctor ordered!


----------



## Nelson2011

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e649s/


----------



## soth7676

Hmmm... My old computer, I had a BFG 7800GS OC AGP edition card, it was a good card, though a bit on the loud side when I was pushing it.

Then decided to scrap the off-the-shelf system buys for computer systems and built my own.

Went with a HIS HD4830... Not a bad card, about to upgrade to 2 HD4890s from XFX.

Personally, I like the fact that neither ATI nor nvidia is outright dominating each other. Also the fact that performance between the two is so close, that if either was caught napping, the perfomance crown would easily switch.

This helps keeping the prices low for both ATI and Nvidia users and inspires both to innovate more and more. Otherwise we would be paying out the nose for technology that could be a heck of alot better, but isnt due to the fact that the "king" would see no reason to speed up development. Then simply soak up as much revenue he could on old [email protected]

Overall a WIN-WIN for both the red and green teams in my book.


----------



## computeruler

were did the thing go that you put in your sig? The code?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Sign me up ATI XFX 4850 xxx Edition 512mb
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8sa2y/


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darksylum*


you going to add me to the list or not???









2x Sapphire 4870 VaporX 2gig cards in xfire . just what the red tide doctor ordered!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e649s/



Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


Hmmm... My old computer, I had a BFG 7800GS OC AGP edition card, it was a good card, though a bit on the loud side when I was pushing it.

Then decided to scrap the off-the-shelf system buys for computer systems and built my own.

Went with a HIS HD4830... Not a bad card, about to upgrade to 2 HD4890s from XFX.

Personally, I like the fact that neither ATI nor nvidia is outright dominating each other. Also the fact that performance between the two is so close, that if either was caught napping, the perfomance crown would easily switch.

This helps keeping the prices low for both ATI and Nvidia users and inspires both to innovate more and more. Otherwise we would be paying out the nose for technology that could be a heck of alot better, but isnt due to the fact that the "king" would see no reason to speed up development. Then simply soak up as much revenue he could on old [email protected]

Overall a WIN-WIN for both the red and green teams in my book.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


were did the thing go that you put in your sig? The code?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


Sign me up ATI XFX 4850 xxx Edition 512mb
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8sa2y/











Thanks guys. The thread is updated every so often. If you do not see your name in the update don't fret. It will get there.

I like my ATI cards a bunch. When I buy an ATI card I hang onto it for a long time...well past the usual upgrade cycle. Nvidia not so much. I just buy whatever produces the most PPD per dollar. They are my worker bees...I don't pay them much attention. ATI is what I look at, game on, watch movies on.


----------



## -Muggz-

*Here you go guys*

I dont know how to place code in here.. so just click quote and copy n paste the series...

*







We Are The Red Tide








*

Oh and I could use an update, I added a 2nd Sapphire a week or so ago!







XFiyah!


----------



## andygoyap

Can i join?







2x Msi 4890 Oc'd CF


----------



## CyberDruid

Nice picture.


----------



## Sickened1

I could use an update myself! XFX 4890 950/1050


----------



## Hildolf

Got me a HD2600 in my laptop. Been a longtime ATI user and was bought my XFX nvidia card as a gift


----------



## Tator Tot

Update coming soon. Long Live The Red Tide!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Update coming soon. Long Live The Red Tide!












Let me know if you want me to do it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 









Let me know if you want me to do it.

Nope I got this one.

I'm going to pull it down tomorrow when I have free time.

Crank the metal and type away.


----------



## Thedark1337

can yall add me? I got 1 ati 4650 atm


----------



## Sparhawk

update to two HD4850's


----------



## REDHAMMER999

yo, 4870 512MB

please add me to the ever growing list...


----------



## reedo

woot i heart ati 2x msi 4890's 2x h.i.s Radeon HD 4650 2X h.i.s Radeon HD 2600XT


----------



## xonix

Get some pictures up Reedo.. sounds like you have an awesome setup!

@andygoyap: Awesome system pictures.. loving the pink fans! =D


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm proud to announce, that of this post, *The Red Tide* is now up to date!

As Always, I would love for many cheers to go to _Cyber Druid_ for forming *The Red Tide **& *_Wierdo124_ for being the other Secretary General of *The Red Tide*!

*Long Live The Red Tide!*

~ _Best Regards!_
*Tator Tot*


----------



## Enigma8750

Add Enigma8750... 4870x2 Sapphire 2gb


----------



## Thedark1337

i dont think u added me to the list







i have ati 4650


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


i dont think u added me to the list







i have ati 4650


Cyber Druid has not updated the main list yet. But I did send it to him.

Don't worry, you are on there.


----------



## Gandalf

I'm running an XFX HD4650 on my main PC, and an x1600Pro on my Langame/folding pc. And that X1600Pro should've died SOOO many times. lol


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*














































I'm proud to announce, that of this post, *The Red Tide* is now up to date!

As Always, I would love for many cheers to go to _Cyber Druid_ for forming *The Red Tide **& *_Wierdo124_ for being the other Secretary General of *The Red Tide*!

*Long Live The Red Tide!*

~ _Best Regards!_
*Tator Tot*


----------



## FragaGeddon

XFX HD 4890 x 2


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Add Enigma8750... 4870x2 Sapphire 2gb










Beautiful card! I want one to fill out my sapphire collection.


----------



## Thedark1337

k, how do yall do that custom text stuff... idk how to do that oh and 4870x2 is the best card i have seen. The sig for we are the red tide... i only have the link xD


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Add Enigma8750... 4870x2 Sapphire 2gb










i dont have that much to pay for that ultra card.
i only go mid-range


----------



## el gappo

lmao at the name of this thread


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
lmao at the name of this thread

lol at you


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
k, how do yall do that custom text stuff... idk how to do that oh and 4870x2 is the best card i have seen. The sig for we are the red tide... i only have the link xD

Copy/Paste this code in your sig:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[B][CENTER]:devil:[URL="http://www.overclock.net/ati/290757-we-red-tide.html"]We Are The Red Tide[/URL]:devil:[/CENTER][/B]

[/CODE]


----------



## kasuza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Add Enigma8750... 4870x2 Sapphire 2gb










Add me too, Kasuza! Enigma8750, we have a same card.


----------



## Thedark1337

thanks


----------



## Bartmasta

ATI 3200 HD oc to 855/520 here


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
lmao at the name of this thread

hello

if you dont like ati you share the same thing for amd
go intel dude


----------



## djohny24

hey! nice post mate xD put me in that list plz!

djohny24 - Gainward HD4870 GS @ 770/1025 MHz


----------



## reedo

my babies (one is being rmaed currently after failing at boot)


----------



## Sinticfury

4870 X2'S TIMES TWO ZOMG NO WAII!!!!!1!!! put me in plox


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Beautiful card! I want one to fill out my sapphire collection.

Oh yes, because computer generated fake women are so beautiful


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Oh yes, because computer generated fake women are so beautiful





































I'd hit it.

The IRL Ruby that is.

Not the card, I wouldn't want to break an HD4870x2.


----------



## windy2851

got two ATI Radeon HD 4870 they qick ass


----------



## CyberDruid

Updated

Thanks *Tater Tot*


----------



## wierdo124

CD could you add the sig code to the OP?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*









Updated

Thanks *Tater Tot*


Always at your service Cyber Druid!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


CD could you add the sig code to the OP?


I concur!


----------



## shadowk

swiched from 8600GTS to HD4770


----------



## wierdo124

Tator, just a tip when you're updating. It saves a ton of time i've noticed if i don't bother alphabetizing it until the end. Then i copy/paste the list into an online alphabetizer (linkage) and post it. Just a tip to save you time.


----------



## Lord Xeb

RED TIDE I AM HERE!!!! >.> The HD 4770s rule!!! I wonder if they will ever make a 40nm 4800 series....


----------



## candy_van

Add another card to my fleet...just ordered a Sapphire 4890


----------



## Gabkicks

My main rig's sported ATi for a long time now... Visiontek HD4850 512mb is my current main videocard. I think i had my first ATi rage card in the mid 1990's. 1996 or so maybe?


----------



## xbanhxbaox

let me in let me in let me in!


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox* 
let me in let me in let me in!

Let me out lol, sorry guys but I have joined the darkside.


----------



## peternorth

RAWR Red things


----------



## nemesi5

Got my 4870 today







, ADD ME!


----------



## CROSS_FIRE

Add me PLZ








Sapphire toxic hd4870 1G
CARD IMAGE


----------



## WhiteCrane

please add me.


----------



## scuderia

I'm in.
4890 @ 950/1150.

Long live the Red!


----------



## kz26

Please add my old-school 9550, 2400, 3200/780G IGP, and 4830.


----------



## y_boy

Let me in
Sapphire 4670 800/1050


----------



## wierdo124

I may soon be completely overhauling the members list. With a Google Docs version
















Any objections?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I may soon be completely overhauling the members list. With a Google Docs version
















Any objections?


Nope, you'll just need to set it up so that CD & I can edit it.

Should make the process much easier.

If we can do it like that, then we could update the thread on a daily basis. PM CD and talk to him.


----------



## gbrilliantq

Forgot to add I have CFX 4870x2's now. =)


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Nope, you'll just need to set it up so that CD & I can edit it.

Should make the process much easier.

If we can do it like that, then we could update the thread on a daily basis. PM CD and talk to him.

Yes, that would be doable. If you and CD could PM me your Google accounts i'll add your permissions and begin compiling the list (i'll have to start from scratch). One thing we wouldn't have to worry about anymore would be getting the list to CD because there would be just a code.

I'm currently beta testing this feature in the Tux Club:
http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/...-tux-club.html

You can check it out there


----------



## Tator Tot

I saw that, and I'll PM you my Gmail in a second.


----------



## CJRhoades

Add me?

Validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mghca/


----------



## scuderia

Forgot to add validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f66hu/


----------



## blooder11181

please add powercolor hd2600pro 512mb agp
gpu-z soon


----------



## Antho

Best revise my entry to the HD4890 now that tri-fire is gone.


----------



## FloppyNL

Add me please









Sapphire HD4870 Toxic 512MB
-> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8e5ar/


----------



## CyberDruid

Updates in a bit guys. Thanks for joining


----------



## etrigan420

Hey









I'll join! 2x Asus EAH4850's Crossfire


----------



## BSw2fc

Add me CD







had ati from the start right after S3 Virge 3D DX








my first was Radeon 7000->9000 Pro->9800Pro->HD3870







and soon maybe 4870


----------



## Russtynailz

Well I would like to be on the list

I have 2- HIS 4870x2's
and 2 - ASUS 4890's

all I need now is a board that will support 6-fire


----------



## stevenma188

Can I join? ATI X1270 on my HP Laptop


----------



## rhoxed

i'll join
4850 x2 and 4850
also have three 3870's


----------



## bluepiglet

got my 4890 today. add me in


----------



## DevilGear44

omg HIS HD 4870 512MB IceQ 4+ Turbo on Newegg for $155 and comes with free STALKER Clear Sky game. I just drooled a little bit. but i am torn between getting this or a new iPod Classic (whoever stole my Zune 120 should die)


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Put me up on that list, I know no one will listen to me for advice now but I have had 7+ different ATI cards in the past and MAN can they OC

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I have a XFX HD4870 1Gb right now lol.


----------



## xlastshotx

I have to be taken off the list, I went to the green team (to fold more). But actually I have a 4650 (with gddr3 so technically a 4670) in my HTPC.. So I guess you can just change it.


----------



## wierdo124

Slowly but surely making ground with the spreadsheet.


----------



## Nv1si0n

I want to be in









Nv1si0n - Asus 4870 DK Top


----------



## MoveYouDie

put me in


----------



## blooder11181

dawn the hd2600pro agp is dead (tried asus p4s800 mx and asrock am2nf3-vsta) for know powercolor x1650pro 512mb agp
good speed on this one gpu-600mhz memory 800mhz

it uses samsung 2.0 soo i can o.c. to 1ghz


----------



## Floy

I have been very happy with my HD4670 512mb version!

You can also add me to the list.


----------



## Spxprovost

do i qualify?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spxprovost*


do i qualify?










Sure do bro, good choice.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm the ever late Tator, but I'll be working with Wierdo on the Google docs list, and get you noobies added in.

We'll work from there, and hopefully have a better system worked out in the end. *Long Live The Red Riders! *

*Cheers!*
*~Tator Tot*


----------



## wierdo124

It's a huge job recompiling the list. Taking a lot of time.


----------



## Bobi

I owe Powercolor Radeon 4670 HD and Radeon HD 2600 PRO and i LOVE THEM








Also there's this onboard ATI i forgot it's name









ATI RULEZ!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
It's a huge job recompiling the list. Taking a lot of time.

For all Red Riders out there, this easily translates into, "I'm under 30, it's summers, and I'm staring at boobs in bikinis. Be Back Later"








Like, just sayin.


----------



## scuderia

You, my friend, are completely and totally correct.


----------



## kinubic

upgraded







from 1950pro to xfx 4890


----------



## Gunlock

OC'd 4870 here. So much nicer than any Nvidia card i;ve previously owned.


----------



## CyberDruid

I agree.


----------



## wozza_bruv

got a 1gb asus 4850 i love it i cant wait to crossfie add me please


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

I've downgraded my friends *tear drop* All I have now is an HD4850 512MiB by Sapphire


----------



## Kriztoffer

Add me, I got a Sapphire 4870x2.


----------



## bk7794

cheap 4550 FTW. Might get a 4850


----------



## mimart7

Put me on the list, please. VisionTek 4870 512 mb.


----------



## Stellarex

ME ME ME! 2x VisionTek RadeonHD 4850's in Crossfire =)


----------



## Cropythy

Me as well with a Sapphire Radeon HD4870 Toxic


----------



## 19viper78

It's true. Intel has GPU's capable of out-performing ATi's...
You just have to be willing to shell out 10-15% more $$ to get one! Even then, performance gained usually doesn't cover the extra cash spent.








It's called cost/benefit ratio analysis, and it usually leaves nVidia fanboys with buyers remorse.







Add me to the Red Tide.

XFX 4850 XXX (YDDC)


----------



## candy_van

Got my Sapphire TOXIC 4890 in today, hits 1000Mhz on the core easily...will need to find out just how much more it can do...









EDIT: 1050 core was highest stable, memory is at 1155 (will keep going lol)


----------



## ItsTopher

I'm in, just ordered a third 4890 since I've seen some benchmarks with decent scaling.

XFX 4890's btw, I love the red DVI ports.


----------



## The_Ghost

add me to the tide please


----------



## Tohdman

Include me in the list please.


----------



## Contagion

count me in!


----------



## fdgodas

Add me.


----------



## danz2097

Consider me in!


----------



## igob8a

My entry on the OP needs to be updated to the 4870 1gb


----------



## hyponerve

me please


----------



## xonix

Another card I have (in sister's rig): *PowerColor Radeon 9600XT*


----------



## NameUnknown

update: 2 HD 4890 OCs in my new rig, and a 4650 in my dads new rig i just finished


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Been a long time user of ATi graphics, tried the nVidia 8600GTS for a year (just to give it a chance) and ended up missing my reliable ATi workhorse. Add me to the list,







.


----------



## Pepsibottle1

2 new XFX 4890's in crossfire


----------



## DavyGT

Got some Radeons as well... add me!


----------



## Chucklez

Add me up! Switched from the evga GTX 260 and Loving my new Sapphire 4850x2


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Sapphire 4870x2 w/c'd and the Visiontek 4870


----------



## CJRhoades

Hmm I noticed I'm still not on the list o.o

Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 4650 @ 700core/500mem
Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/34h29/


----------



## Radiix

I would like to be added, I just got my first ATI card.

XFX HD4890 1GB


----------



## Yogi

Add me please









XFX 4890


----------



## SacredChaos

This thread is dead guys. If your posting to get on the list, dont count on it. It hasnt been updated since May 14th. Anyway. Anyone have any idea what would cause a 4890 to freeze for 3sec when a void zone pops in WoW?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SacredChaos*


This thread is dead guys. If your posting to get on the list, dont count on it. It hasnt been updated since May 14th. Anyway. Anyone have any idea what would cause a 4890 to freeze for 3sec when a void zone pops in WoW?


If you've read the last few posts you'd know why it hasn't been updated. We're in the process of recompiling the entire list and putting it into Google Docs. It's a long process. Seriously, it takes like a half hour to get through one letter. Not because its hard, just because of the sheer numbers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SacredChaos*


This thread is dead guys. If your posting to get on the list, dont count on it. It hasnt been updated since May 14th. Anyway. Anyone have any idea what would cause a 4890 to freeze for 3sec when a void zone pops in WoW?


Listen to my man Weirdo124, he's hard at work on this so we can update people in a singular fashion, instead of having to send out a batch update.

So just take your time, and hold on to your pants for a few more moments an all will be well again.

Or face the Chuck Norris sized strength of Cyber Druid









Now, as for your question, it sounds like it's a software based problem. SOmething to do with your Config, or drivers. More so, WoW is a CPU intensive game, so it could be something choking up your CPU and not actually a GPU related issue.


----------



## BioHzrd

Got another 4850 in the post so i shall have Cross fire on Monday night


----------



## flag182

Add me, two visiontek 4850's


----------



## wierdo124

Alright this was taking too long to do, so i went to find a better way if it was possible. I found one! I'm able to import the .txt file with the names into Excel, and it automatically splits the names and cards up, wherever there is a "-". So now i just have to redo the ones from when Antq was the S.General (he used "......" instead of dashes). Should be up by Tuesday. Keep in mind, it will not be current until we go through and add the new names. If y'all can handle it i may even be able to set it up so you can add yourselves.


----------



## kimosabi

I'm so glad I'm already on the list. Otherwise I'm not sure that I could take this torture anymore.


----------



## yutzybrian

sorry guys but you'll have to take me off the list. Sold my laptop with the 3870 mobility and I'm going with a Nvidia GTX285 in my next build.


----------



## tytotheler92

I'd like to join. Got My Overclocked 4670 and Lovin' it.


----------



## conami

Dirty boys with their ATI video cards!


----------



## SgtHop

Twin 4890s. Put me on the list.


----------



## The_Rocker

I'll be here soon 

A few days.


----------



## Bitnix

It is good to be a owner of two most powerful gpus in the world! 2x ATI Sapphire 4870x2 QUADFIRE!


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitnix*


It is good to be a owner of two most powerful gpus in the world! 2x ATI Sapphire 4870x2 QUADFIRE!




Shame that most QUAD GPU set ups suck in games.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *conami* 
Dirty boys with their ATI video cards!

Your just sad that your 8800GT is old


----------



## sweffymo

Add me to the list! Sapphire 4890 Toxic 1040/1205


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *conami*


Dirty boys with their ATI video cards!



its bad boys not dirty boys

nvidia g92 is going to the Guinness book


----------



## Luminouslight

I am in!


----------



## wierdo124

DONE!

I've finished recompiling the list. This is NOT the latest version including all the new names, but this is what we're going off of. I imagine Tator will probably be doing this update and adding all the new names, but it will be much easier now. CyberDruid can now add this link to the OP and he will never need to update the OP again, because it'll automatically refresh as we make changes.

The code:

Code:



Code:


http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rlW76nmSyXdmZS2NKtuCFIA&w=250&h=500

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rlW76nmSyXdmZS2NKtuCFIA&w=250&h=500 Google Spreadsheet

Just FYI, there is a total of 714 names. That's a ton of Red Tiders!


----------



## sweffymo

Good Job! That looks like a lot of work!

I hope I get put on the list soon


----------



## wierdo124

Also, if you guys notice any mistakes or problems, feel free to let us know and we'll get them corrected ASAP


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
DONE!

I've finished recompiling the list. This is NOT the latest version including all the new names, but this is what we're going off of. I imagine Tator will probably be doing this update and adding all the new names, but it will be much easier now. CyberDruid can now add this link to the OP and he will never need to update the OP again, because it'll automatically refresh as we make changes.

It'll be a few days, as my new mobo doesn't show up till Thursday and I'm out of town borrowing a friends laptop for internet as mines in RMA.

But when I get back Wed. & my new mobo shows up, I'll work on the list guys.

Don't worry about PMing me, I know where to start, and I'll make sure it all gets added.


----------



## kinubic

hmm i got my new XFX 4890


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
its bad boys not dirty boys

nvidia g92 is going to the Guinness book
















LOL @ fanboi


----------



## CROSS_FIRE

Add me PLZ
Sapphire Toxic HD4870 1G


----------



## ItsTopher

I thought I already posted here, guess not though I'm not on the list.

XFX 4890 TriFire FTW


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsTopher* 
I thought I already posted here, guess not though I'm not on the list.

XFX 4890 TriFire FTW

Read the post before posting again.

Quote:

..I've finished recompiling the list. This is NOT the latest version including all the new names, but this is what we're going off of. I imagine Tator will probably be doing this update and adding all the new names....


----------



## BioHzrd

Got my other card today fancy updating mine on the list ?? Could you do my username how i have it plz ??


----------



## CyberDruid

Many thanks to the Secretary General of the Red Tide *Wierdo124* for making a vast improvement in format in this latest update. Looks much much cleaner.


----------



## Patch

Very nice and clean.

Update: Quadfire 4890 Toxics. (Still have my 4870X2, though).


----------



## Playapplepie

Hey there is an typo on the card I have. I have a 4830 not a 4850


----------



## Riskitall84

Count me in love my 2 4870's!!!


----------



## oblivious

Hey weirdo... can you change mine... i upgraded my card... now i have a XFX HD 4850 1GB


----------



## Contagion

add me plz


----------



## sweffymo

Would you mind adding me? I've Got a Sapphire 4890 Toxic 1gb.


----------



## wierdo124

I just went ahead and updated it guys. Everyone should be up/fixed. Please let me know if you're not.

Guys, PLEASE do NOT POST MORE THAN ONCE! It just slows down the process because then i have to get rid of your previous entries etc. If you're not there in the next update, fine, but just please post once and only once.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I just went ahead and updated it guys. Everyone should be up/fixed. Please let me know if you're not.

Guys, PLEASE do NOT POST MORE THAN ONCE! It just slows down the process because then i have to get rid of your previous entries etc. If you're not there in the next update, fine, but just please post once and only once.



_*3 Cheers for this man!*_


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 

_*3 Cheers for this man!*_











































































































































































Lulz.


----------



## Dudeson169

Add me too! I have a onboard 3200 and my new XFX Radeon HD 4870, and this card is awesome! CyberDruid you have a really cool club!


----------



## noahmateen1234

Add me please. 
noahmateen1234 has a XFX 4890 clocked at 980mhz/1060mhz


----------



## jbranton

Go ahead and add me. I've had ATI on most of my systems. I currently have 2 Sapphire 4870's in crossfire.


----------



## Casper123

switching from 8800gts 320mb to asus 4870...just waiting for it to arrive Friday!!!


----------



## xpfighter

I had ATi since my first RX800. Then i had the 2600 Pro, then 4850, then second 4850 to crossfire, then 4850X2, then 2 4870's in crossfire AND now finaly the 
XFX ATi Radeon 4890 1GB Black Edition OC. And i love it


----------



## Tator Tot

I've been working on updating the list with some new members.

I have quiet a few people to go through, so it'll take a bit of time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Lulz.


 _*3 Cheers for this man!*_


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I've been working on updating the list with some new members.

I have quiet a few people to go through, so it'll take a bit of time.

_*3 Cheers for this man!*_











































































































































































What new members







there's only like five...


----------



## terence52

i now do have a 4850 so is now 6 new members
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zhade/


----------



## mushrooshi

add me 4890 stock


----------



## Mason92

Am I on there? 2x 4890 cfire


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


What new members







there's only like five...


I'm doin double check work as well.

Just make sure it's all good. And that you got everyone. Google Doc's is pretty nice & easy to use though.


----------



## dhcalva

I have a SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 4870 2GB


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
i now do have a 4850 so is now 6 new members
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zhade/


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mushrooshi* 
add me 4890 stock


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mason92* 
Am I on there? 2x 4890 cfire


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhcalva* 
I have a SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 4870 2GB

List updated, you guys are a go! Please give the list in the OP around 4 to 5 minutes to update.

Welcome to
*







We Are The Red Tide







*

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[FONT=Comic Sans MS][B][CENTER]:devil:[URL="http://www.overclock.net/ati/290757-we-red-tide.html"][COLOR=Red]We Are The Red Tide[/COLOR][/URL]:devil:[/CENTER]
[/B] [/FONT]

[/CODE]


----------



## wierdo124

Thanks tator


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Thanks tator









No problem Wierdo, you've earned a break









Go back to sippin Mohito's & Pina Colada's while lookin at girls in Bikini's.

FYI, for those that didn't know, Wierdo is actually a rich Millionaire Playboy.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
No problem Wierdo, you've earned a break









Go back to sippin Mohito's & Pina Colada's while lookin at girls in Bikini's.

FYI, for those that didn't know, Wierdo is actually a rich Millionaire Playboy.

















Aww, Tator, no need to embarrass me, you're so sweet



















































I just made a couple minor changes to the list, and added myself


----------



## peacein0000

I just got a Sapphire 4890 OC a week ago


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peacein0000*


I just got a Sapphire 4890 OC a week ago


On the list


----------



## itzhoovEr

I got a XFX 4870 1GB on Monday.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr* 
I got a XFX 4870 1GB on Monday.

Added to the list.


----------



## Tator Tot

Casper123 added to the list.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
Add me please.
noahmateen1234 has a XFX 4890 clocked at 980mhz/1060mhz


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dudeson169* 
Add me too! I have a onboard 3200 and my new XFX Radeon HD 4870, and this card is awesome! CyberDruid you have a really cool club!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
Go ahead and add me. I've had ATI on most of my systems. I currently have 2 Sapphire 4870's in crossfire.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Casper123* 
switching from 8800gts 320mb to asus 4870...just waiting for it to arrive Friday!!!

All of these guys are on the list. Corrected a few errors on other members. And a couple of Typo's. (1 on my part lol)


----------



## Casper123

ITS HERE, ITS HERE...offline to install and delete nvidia driver......


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated my cards to a total of 16 ATi GPU's.

My grand total of GPU's. 
*
nVidia - 17
ATi - 16*

Should have never sold those two x1950Xt's









Either way, Rock ON! *Red Riders*


----------



## wierdo124

Why do you own so freaking many GPUs, tator?


----------



## proro1974

another Sapphire HD4830.

Crossfire really does make a difference on FC2 @ 1080P with 4XAA. i'm gonna have to do some something about the cooling though, those cards are keeping my feet plenty warm.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *proro1974*


another Sapphire HD4830.


Added to the list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Why do you own so freaking many GPUs, tator?


Benching, testing, and because I find them on good deals.

I also have most of my GPU's in buddies rig's and such. I buy them, then load them out for those guys to use. But half of my GPU's have lifetime warranties, so I still have the linked to my EVGA & XFX accounts. SO I have to RMA them.


----------



## 222Panther222

add me, XFX 4850


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *222Panther222*


add me, XFX 4850


Added to the list


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Just an FYI for you ATi owners out there, heck, even the nVidia types







. If you're able to and have an extra fan lying around (120x25mm for me) try using then to circulate the cold air from the bottom of your case toward your graphics card. My EAH4890 was normally 60C idle but is now 56-57C







after I did this, ultimately, this means it will run quieter with the reference cooler. Down with the vacuum cleaner, LOL.


----------



## wierdo124

I'll have to give that a try..i hate how freaking loud it is


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I'll have to give that a try..i hate how freaking loud it is

I put a fan filter on the side of my 300, it's intake fan blows strait across both of my HD2900Xt's (when I use them) and that works beautifully. They stay much cooler (25*C Ambient, 38*C Idle, 68*C Load, 40% fan)


----------



## MICRON

Just plugged in my new Vapor-X 4870







!!!! Replaced my 2900-xt! Finally


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MICRON* 
Just plugged in my new Vapor-X 4870







!!!! Replaced my 2900-xt! Finally









How could you do such a horrible act?

Did you get rid of your HD2900Xt? Or is it still sitting in reserve?

EDIT: Both on the list for now.


----------



## MICRON

LOL! Yeah still have it! Its for sale I suppose








Man this 4870 is SMOOTH


----------



## noahmateen1234

Hey I actually got a new 4890.
XFX 4890 XXX edition on the way


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noahmateen1234* 
Hey I actually got a new 4890.
XFX 4890 XXX edition on the way









Do I keep your old card still?


----------



## Tator Tot

List updated to Noah.

And alphabatized. (Forgot to do that last big round of adding.)


----------



## Gmt

Jump me in. Let the Red Tide Tsunami roll!


----------



## bluepiglet

i got a second 4890 now









bow before the wrath of red tidy!!


----------



## VladamirTOM

Diamond HD 4850.

I only buy ATi.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gmt*


Jump me in. Let the Red Tide Tsunami roll!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluepiglet*


i got a second 4890 now









bow before the wrath of red tidy!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *VladamirTOM*


Diamond HD 4850.

I only buy ATi.


Updated.


----------



## SilverPotato

SilverPotato here with a new XFX 4980


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverPotato* 
SilverPotato here with a new XFX 4980









Added


----------



## blooder11181

the 2600pro is d.o.a. (you miss that thread) know is powercolor x1650 512mb agp


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
the 2600pro is d.o.a. (you miss that thread) know is powercolor x1650 512mb agp

What now?


----------



## Tator Tot

double post.


----------



## Penicilyn

Can you update me to having a Sapphire 4830 and Visiontek 4850?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
dawn the hd2600pro agp is dead (tried asus p4s800 mx and asrock am2nf3-vsta) for know powercolor x1650pro 512mb agp
good speed on this one gpu-600mhz memory 800mhz

it uses samsung 2.0 soo i can o.c. to 1ghz


here


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


Can you update me to having a Sapphire 4830 and Visiontek 4850?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


here


Gotcha, updated for the both of you.


----------



## Speedma11229

I changed my GPU from a Gecube 3870 to a Sapphire 4850.


----------



## the~faithless

Add me, just got my XFX hd 4870 1gb xxx today.


----------



## MICRON

Tator Tot, You are on the ball Mr!!!!!!! +!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


That's slang. Red Tide, by definition, is a when an extremely concentrated algae blooms. Linkage 

Updated, btw. Also colored the first four columns.


Ha, nice one Wierdo! Thanks for the update, *RED RIDERS! _TRANSFORM & ROLL OUT!_

*This denotes my plan of action to destroy every copy of the horrible Transformers Live Action Movies. But I still love original Transformers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MICRON*


Tator Tot, You are on the ball Mr!!!!!!! +!!


Danke


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Well, I've had the 4890 for a few weeks. I suppose you should put me on that that list! Diamond 4890 XOC!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Well, I've had the 4890 for a few weeks. I suppose you should put me on that that list! Diamond 4890 XOC!


Your Sig says you have a FireGL V3600, want that in their as well?


----------



## BioHzrd

Im in the list twice now ! i like it !!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Well, I've had the 4890 for a few weeks. I suppose you should put me on that that list! Diamond 4890 XOC!


Is that your FireGL card, or would you like me to add that one as well?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Im in the list twice now ! i like it !!


Fixed?


----------



## BioHzrd

.
BioHazardSapphire 4850remove this one n itll be fixed

.
BioHzrd2x 4850


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


.
BioHazard Sapphire 4850 remove this one n itll be fixed

.
BioHzrd 2x 4850


Their is a BioHazard on these forums along with BioHzrd


----------



## wierdo124

Member list doesn't show any "Biohazard". There's a "-Biohazard-" but he has no system listed.


----------



## grunion

NV guys quit thread crapping.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Member list doesn't show any "Biohazard". There's a "-Biohazard-" but he has no system listed.

I think something happened to him. I can't say what, but I think their was some form of e-drama.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
NV guys quit thread crapping.

Thanks Grunion.


----------



## xbanhxbaox

can i get mine updated? i running the his 4890 now


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox* 
can i get mine updated? i running the his 4890 now

Updated, if you don't see it, give it 5 minutes or so from when I post.


----------



## Swiftes

Tator, I am now sporting a 4870 1GB [OEM] so add me!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I think something happened to him. I can't say what, but I think their was some form of e-drama.

Thanks Grunion.


I could be wrong, but i believe if someone is banned, their user account stays, they just can't log in or post and they cannot recieve rep. You'll know someone's banned when they have no REP+ button. Or else they just abused and had it disabled.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I could be wrong, but i believe if someone is banned, their user account stays, they just can't log in or post and they cannot recieve rep. You'll know someone's banned when they have no REP+ button. Or else they just abused and had it disabled.


Either way, we'll not mess with it. Some people don't keep a sig rig.

Like Admin, he doesn't show us his Uber-awesome-1337 setup so as we don't get jealous.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Tator, I am now sporting a 4870 1GB [OEM] so add me!


Added


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks for keeping the updates rolling guys you ROCK!


----------



## lockhead

Count me in!

From Green, now to Red


----------



## yang88she

Joined, I've jumped around a bit, but very happy and satisfied w/ my "red"...."reds"


----------



## KG363

I'm New to the Red and i love it.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Thanks for keeping the updates rolling guys you ROCK!


Yeah, we know
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *lockhead*


Count me in!

From Green, now to Red




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


Joined, I've jumped around a bit, but very happy and satisfied w/ my "red"...."reds"



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I'm New to the Red and i love it.










Added all y'all


----------



## Tator Tot

Good Job Weirdo!









And Danke schÃ¶n CyberDruid.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Your Sig says you have a FireGL V3600, want that in their as well?

Yes sir! While we're at it, I also have a HD 3650.

Oh... and a Sapphire Toxic 4890 on the way.

And an 8800GT (shhhh)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Yes sir! While we're at it, I also have a HD 3650.

Oh... and a Sapphire Toxic 4890 on the way.

And an 8800GT (shhhh)









Adding them all now


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Adding them all now









Any chance I can convince you to put the Toxic first, then the Diamond, then the FireGL, then the 3650?

That would be super awesome as that's the order that I use/like them.

The Toxic (when it arrives) will be in slot 1, with the Diamond in slot two. The FireGL is in my work rig and the 3650 is in my backup.

EDIT: I guess I should include the Diamond TVW650PCIE... It's my TV


----------



## Tator Tot

Sheesh BassPlayer, you're lucky I'm a fan of the bass, otherwise I might not do it.

/latenightupdateandbumpofthethreadbecausexxbassplay erisaslavedriver

EDIT: Alphabetized as well.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Sheesh BassPlayer, you're lucky I'm a fan of the bass, otherwise I might not do it.

/latenightupdateandbumpofthethreadbecausexxbassplay erisaslavedriver

EDIT: Alphabetized as well.










lol. Thanks!


----------



## NameUnknown

bassplayer, are you aware that your Toxic is going to downclock once its crossfired with your Diamond card since its got a slower core than the Toxic and the cores typically have to be at the same speed for crossfire.


----------



## Aardobard

I'm fond of my HIS 4870. I hug it and squeeze it and call it George. And I have the burn scars to prove it!

Seriously, very happy with the upgrade and will wait patiently for folding to improve.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


bassplayer, are you aware that your Toxic is going to downclock once its crossfired with your Diamond card since its got a slower core than the Toxic and the cores typically have to be at the same speed for crossfire.


I plan on overclocking the diamond once I get the Toxic. It's going to be wonderful. Ideally I'd like two Toxics, but that won't happen until I can sell stuff on OCN.


----------



## Tommie

I got a HD 4870 1Gb under an Accelero Twin Turbo @ 825/1000
Overclocking is so dependant on GPU temperature. With stock cooling 800 core was impossible.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


bassplayer, are you aware that your Toxic is going to downclock once its crossfired with your Diamond card since its got a slower core than the Toxic and the cores typically have to be at the same speed for crossfire.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I plan on overclocking the diamond once I get the Toxic. It's going to be wonderful. Ideally I'd like two Toxics, but that won't happen until I can sell stuff on OCN.


He is lying to you Bassplayer, CrossfireX allows you to use different Vram cards while being able to access all your available Vram. And it allows you to use different speed cards without downclocking.

This is not SLi people. It's much more sophisticated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aardobard*


I'm fond of my HIS 4870. I hug it and squeeze it and call it George. And I have the burn scars to prove it!

Seriously, very happy with the upgrade and will wait patiently for folding to improve.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tommie*


I got a HD 4870 1Gb under an Accelero Twin Turbo @ 825/1000
Overclocking is so dependant on GPU temperature. With stock cooling 800 core was impossible.


Updated.


----------



## grunion

Vram will be reduced when mixing different amounts, but like you said independent clock speeds is allowed.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Vram will be reduced when mixing different amounts, but like you said independent clock speeds is allowed.


When I saw tests with the HD3870 & HD3850 in CFX it showed one with 256 & one with 512mb while CrossfireX was enabled.









Might have been a GPUz error.

Either way, thanks for the evidence to back it up Grunion.


----------



## Hancor

Sign me up!

Hancor with (2) CrossFireX XFX Radeon 4870 1GB


----------



## spidermohmd1

Just Upgraded From a GTS 250 And Bought Sapphire 4890 TOXIC and i am in love


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I thought the different clocks and memory was true also... but I checked the ATI site and came up with this:

Quote:



5. What happens when graphics cards with varying memory speeds and engine clocks are paired together?

A. In this scenario, overall performance will be adjusted to match the memory speeds and engine clocks of the lower clocked card. To obtain ideal performance, graphics cards should be paired correctly.


Source: http://ati.amd.com/technology/crossfire/faq.html

Granted, they haven't updated some of the crossfire stuff since the 4890 came out. Did this change?


----------



## Higgins

Count me in!

After i bought my 3870 i will never go back to nVidia.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I thought the different clocks and memory was true also... but I checked the ATI site and came up with this:

Source: http://ati.amd.com/technology/crossfire/faq.html

Granted, they haven't updated some of the crossfire stuff since the 4890 came out. Did this change?

Why don't you test it.

You're using CFX, clock both your cores to 850 and run a quick benchmark, run the bench again with 1 core at 850 and the other at 950, note any performance gains. Do the same with the memory.

I know when I ran CFX 4870/4850 I could oc either card and see an improvement.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hancor*


Sign me up!
Hancor with (2) CrossFireX XFX Radeon 4870 1GB



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


Just Upgraded From a GTS 250 And Bought Sapphire 4890 TOXIC and i am in love











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Count me in!

After i bought my 3870 i will never go back to nVidia.



That's not what most people said









Either way, Welcome to the club everyone! List updated!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Why don't you test it.

You're using CFX, clock both your cores to 850 and run a quick benchmark, run the bench again with 1 core at 850 and the other at 950, note any performance gains. Do the same with the memory.

I know when I ran CFX 4870/4850 I could oc either card and see an improvement.


Once my Toxic arrives I'll do just that.


----------



## The_Ghost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


Just Upgraded From a GTS 250 And Bought Sapphire 4890 TOXIC and i am in love


----------



## The_Rocker

Does increasive the memory clock on the 4890 from 1000Mhz to 1100 actually make any difference?


----------



## Chucklez

Just got a new 4890 from sapphire hopefuly it wil be an improvement over my 4850 x2!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Does increasive the memory clock on the 4890 from 1000Mhz to 1100 actually make any difference?

Not really. Being 256bit/GDDR5 they are not bandwidth starved. Nor do they need the extra, it helps a little bit on 1920x1xxx res +. But only by a few FPS.


----------



## spidermohmd1

who's ur dady now


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1*


who's ur dady now



















you are really EXTREME


----------



## spidermohmd1

I dont want This Thread To Be Dead !!! *







We Are The Red Tide







*


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
I dont want This Thread To Be Dead !!!
*







We Are The Red Tide







*


wth are are you saying !!!!!!!!!!!!!
this thread will be dead if amd remove ati name
or be eliminated by other reasons


----------



## Deiel

i'd like to join














- signature - ATI 4850


----------



## judgementofgod

Long time red rider here. Power Color 9800 pro, Sapphire x1900xt 512, Sapphire 3870 512, Sapphire 4870 1gb Toxic. Still have them all!


----------



## Jawwwwsh

always have and always will be an ATi Man, sign me up!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deiel*


i'd like to join














- signature - ATI 4850



Quote:



Originally Posted by *judgementofgod*


Long time red rider here. Power Color 9800 pro, Sapphire x1900xt 512, Sapphire 3870 512, Sapphire 4870 1gb Toxic. Still have them all!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jawwwwsh*


always have and always will be an ATi Man, sign me up!!










Updated guys.

Long Live The Red Tide


----------



## scottath

im in the spreadsheet twice - please delete the scottah one


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
im in the spreadsheet twice - please delete the scottah one

sorry about that, fixing it now.

I found out it's because one was Scottah and the other was Scottath. So the double checker didn't pick it up.

Either way fixed now.


----------



## navit

sign me up , got a 3870, 2400, 4890








ati is all i ever owned


----------



## Dylan

List shows me as a single 4850. Ive had 2 for a little while now.


----------



## i360

Can you add me? I've been using 3450 on my secondary PC. On the primary I use 4890's in CF.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


sign me up , got a 3870, 2400, 4890








ati is all i ever owned



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


List shows me as a single 4850. Ive had 2 for a little while now.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *i360*


Can you add me? I've been using 3450 on my secondary PC. On the primary I use 4890's in CF.


Updated


----------



## Yangtastic

HD 4870 for me


----------



## shinseiki_rei

please put me on the list
i have 2x gigabyte 4870 1gb


----------



## paudashlake

xfx radeon hd 4870 ftw!


----------



## honk_honk

Add me, please.
ASUS EAH4890 TOP


----------



## paradoxnighthawk

Add me plz, 4870 Toxic here.


----------



## tiondus

Can I join the Red Tide please, I have a Powercolor HD4850 with Zalman VF-1000.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


HD 4870 for me



Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinseiki_rei*


please put me on the list
i have 2x gigabyte 4870 1gb



Quote:



Originally Posted by *paudashlake*


xfx radeon hd 4870 ftw!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *honk_honk*


Add me, please.
ASUS EAH4890 TOP



Quote:



Originally Posted by *paradoxnighthawk*


Add me plz, 4870 Toxic here.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiondus*


Can I join the Red Tide please, I have a Powercolor HD4850 with Zalman VF-1000.


Updated


----------



## telamascope

I'm still rocking the classic x800 GTO









Hoping to nab a 5800 before christmas


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *telamascope* 
I'm still rocking the classic x800 GTO









Hoping to nab a 5800 before christmas









You're covered bro.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *telamascope* 
I'm still rocking the classic x800 GTO









Hoping to nab a 5800 before christmas

what games do play ????????
i tried 800gto 256mb ddr2 pci-expr on farcry 2 result is all black


----------



## i360

Can you remove me from the list? I sold my graphics card.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i360* 
Can you remove me from the list? I sold my graphics card.

will do


----------



## i360

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
will do

Thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i360* 
Thanks


















I hope you plan on buying a 58xx!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
















I hope you plan on buying a 58xx!











HD5870....bah...he needs some HD5890x2 action!


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 









HD5870....bah...he needs some HD5890x2 action!












































:l achen:


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 









HD5870....bah...he needs some HD5890x2 action!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 









nice design (wait for nvidia to ge the hands on you)
how many vsa-100 chips is needed to get near gtx260 or hd4890


----------



## theo.gr

Hi i have 2 4850 s and i want in on the club!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## TheShaman

Add me up! GeCube 3850 OC edition.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


nice design (wait for nvidia to ge the hands on you) 
how many vsa-100 chips is needed to get near gtx260 or hd4890










Not gonna lie, it does look shopped!
















EDIT: UPDATED!

What ever happened to GeCube? I haven't heard of any 4xxx series with their branding on them


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


What ever happened to GeCube? I haven't heard of any 4xxx series with their branding on them










GeCube was a PowerColor brand IIRC, and they dissolved in the US, so they could just sell more cards by the parent company.

They do have Radeon HD4000 series cards though

http://www.gecube.com/products-02.ph...rod_cat_id=255


----------



## Cuar

Just swapped sides! Replaced my old 7950gt sli'ed for a XFX 4890 the 875clocked one...

I did this because the last geforce card i got (EVGA 9800GX2) sucked. Black screens while i was playing L4D and i would come back to the game after a min of waiting and i would be dead. So i said no longer will i deal with high priced crap cards. My 4890 is awesome!

Add me to the list.


----------



## MC-Sammer

I have a 4650 and a 4890, love em' both.

Woot ATi!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cuar* 
Just swapped sides! Replaced my old 7950gt sli'ed for a XFX 4890 the 875clocked one...
Add me to the list.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MC-Sammer* 
I have a 4650 and a 4890, love em' both.

Woot ATi!

Updated!

P.S. It's early. So you should be extra happy that i'm updating so early. I could be doing something else...but only Poke`Mon is on TV....so...


----------



## OSDCrusher

Please add me. I have an XFX 4870X2.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


Please add me. I have an XFX 4870X2.


Updated


----------



## Asmola

I would like to join with my Sapphire 4830's @ CF.
These are pretty fast gpu's indeed. Here some result's with these:
http://www.aijaa.com/img/b/00229/4490809.jpg


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I would like to join with my Sapphire 4830's @ CF.
These are pretty fast gpu's indeed. Here some result's with these:
http://www.aijaa.com/img/b/00229/4490809.jpg


Updated!


----------



## blooder11181

please remove hd3850 and add this 2
sapphire hd4850 512mb pci-express
and
xfx hd4650 1gb ddr2


----------



## z06tim

Went from a 8800GTX to a Ati 4870, loved it so much I had to add another 4870 so I am running

2 Visiontek 4870's in Crossfire


----------



## WDC

Running dual ASUS EAH4890s!


----------



## jdog4288

Hey can i join i may not have a desktop ati but i have a mobility radeon x1400 that im very satisfied with so just wondering if i could be part of The Red Tide.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

I just ordered a set of XFX 4890 XXX cards, pretty excited, i came from SLI GTX 280s.


----------



## method526

went from 7900GTX to 4850 and i love it...but my HIS card is blue


----------



## hydra

i got a Powercolor X800GTO...saving up for a 4890...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
please remove hd3850 and add this 2
sapphire hd4850 512mb pci-express
and
xfx hd4650 1gb ddr2


Quote:


Originally Posted by *z06tim* 
Went from a 8800GTX to a Ati 4870, loved it so much I had to add another 4870 so I am running

2 Visiontek 4870's in Crossfire


Quote:


Originally Posted by *WDC* 
Running dual ASUS EAH4890s!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdog4288* 
Hey can i join i may not have a desktop ati but i have a mobility radeon x1400 that im very satisfied with so just wondering if i could be part of The Red Tide.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
I just ordered a set of XFX 4890 XXX cards, pretty excited, i came from SLI GTX 280s.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *method526* 
went from 7900GTX to 4850 and i love it...but my HIS card is blue










Quote:


Originally Posted by *hydra* 
i got a Powercolor X800GTO...saving up for a 4890...


Updated all of you. Sorry about the delay. Been a tad busy.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Updated all of you. Sorry about the delay. Been a tad busy.


I would've got to it but i have been out of town since thursday. Just got back last night late


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I would've got to it but i have been out of town since thursday. Just got back last night late

























I've just been flying all over town.

Been playing duck duck goose with College & Job hunting.


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks to both of you for your continued dedication to the TIDE.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Thanks to both of you for your continued dedication to the TIDE.










No problem Cyber Druid! I'm more than happy to do it.















*Long Live The Red Tide







*


----------



## ericld

I love these 4870's. They run GTR 2 maxed out smooth and clean. Hope to start folding as soon as I get some ocing done.


----------



## wierdo124

Added.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i still cant believe im part of the red tide now lol. hope all goes well, i will get mine wensday


----------



## po-chi

nice thread. you can include me in the list, i'm a solid red teamer.


----------



## Sepiida

First time ATI user and I have to say I am loving it so far, please add me to the list as well.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *po-chi*


nice thread. you can include me in the list, i'm a solid red teamer.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sepiida*


First time ATI user and I have to say I am loving it so far, please add me to the list as well.


Updated!


----------



## ingleback

Add me to! This is my first gaming rig, but I've been using ATi for years.


----------



## fear5300

Adde!!







4870 1gb, 3870, and 1900xtx


----------



## kz26

Just noticed I'm on there twice, can you get rid of the second duplicate entry please? Thanks


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ingleback*


Add me to! This is my first gaming rig, but I've been using ATi for years.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *fear5300*


Adde!!







4870 1gb, 3870, and 1900xtx

















Added both of you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kz26*


Just noticed I'm on there twice, can you get rid of the second duplicate entry please? Thanks










Done


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Added both of you








Done


----------



## NameUnknown

Can we finally get mine updated








AIW X800XT burned up and was replaced with an HD3450
New rig has 2 HD4890 OC Editions
Fathers rig has an HD4650


----------



## hokk

HD4890 here


----------



## abdidas

BUUUUU, ATI STINKS BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU









Am just kidding, but really ati sucks







hehe.

I got a XFX 4850 512MB brand new got it on 2 days ago replacing failing 8800GT but come on I thought I would be able to do gamer at 1680*1050, it was a big mistake believing in ati fan boys.

My card is not even red.







EXCEPT 4 the dvi ports

My first ATI Dedicated card. Ati support use to suck on ubuntu, I dont know if they still do


----------



## ItsTopher

Hey genius, the 4850 beats an 8800GT if you would just go ahead and look up some benchmarks. (you have 4 dvi ports? I haven't seen that on a 4850.)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


Can we finally get mine updated








AIW X800XT burned up and was replaced with an HD3450
New rig has 2 HD4890 OC Editions
Fathers rig has an HD4650



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


HD4890 here











Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


BUUUUU, ATI STINKS BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU









Am just kidding, but really ati sucks







hehe.

I got a XFX 4850 512MB brand new got it on 2 days ago replacing failing 8800GT but come on I thought I would be able to do gamer at 1680*1050, it was a big mistake believing in ati fan boys.

My card is not even red.







EXCEPT 4 the dvi ports

My first ATI Dedicated card. Ati support use to suck on ubuntu, I dont know if they still do



Updated.


----------



## method526

i used to be all about NVIDIA til the 4800 series came out...and i dont think i'm ever gonna go back if ATi keeps up it's splendid work!


----------



## gamerfelipe

Add me in too please!

As in my sig, HD4850 for me







I have yet to OC it cuz I gotta find an aftermarket cooler for it.


----------



## Joki

You can add 2 more cards to me, HD4830 and HD4870


----------



## MarcosPWnsNubs

Got my two XFX HD4890's in this week


----------



## wierdo124

Updated


----------



## wierdo124

Tator, i'm out of town until august second, starting tomorrow morning early. So you're on your own till then. My interwebs access will be sporadic if any.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Tator, i'm out of town until august second, starting tomorrow morning early. So you're on your own till then. My interwebs access will be sporadic if any.


Rodger Rodger brother.

No worries to be had, The Red Tide shall be in good handles while you're gone.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Rodger Rodger brother.

No worries to be had, The Red Tide shall be in good handles while you're gone.

I dunno....







He's got the green machine in his sig links...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


I dunno....







He's got the green machine in his sig links...



















As not to show a personal bias (even though I have a slight one) I have all major club links in my sig.

Intel, AMD, ATi, nVidia.

I'm thinking of starting a Via club for kicks. More so because I was able to get some high clocks on 2 via chipsets with Pentium 4 and I loved them.










Either way, I've been lovin on ATi since Radeon 9000, and AMD stole my heart with their underdog style and sheer ferocity. More so since half the people that bashed them never used them. And I wanted first hand experience.


----------



## terence52

ya i agree
might nvr good back to nv cos i just had a bad driver issue with it zzzzz
too bad i shorted my 4850 and now in rma
hope to get it back soon


----------



## Orion ZyGarian

I guess I'm part of your little club now lol. HD 4890. I actually have a 128 mb ATi Rage card sitting around somewhere too, but I never actually used it. It wasnt an upgrade over my VooDoo 5.


----------



## retro41

My first ATi card was 2900xt

It's replacement is the Asus 4890 w/ Dual-Fan cooler


----------



## TrueForm

Came to the dark side









Got my HD4870 yesterday and loving it! Up from my 9600GT, it was a nice improvement.


----------



## GigaByte

Drop my HIS HD 4830 512MB, I now have a Sapphire HD 4870 1GB


----------



## Yoda8232

Rolling on a Powercolor HD 4770 here, drop me in that list.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orion ZyGarian*


I guess I'm part of your little club now lol. HD 4890. I actually have a 128 mb ATi Rage card sitting around somewhere too, but I never actually used it. It wasnt an upgrade over my VooDoo 5.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcandrew*


My first ATi card was 2900xt

It's replacement is the Asus 4890 w/ Dual-Fan cooler











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrueForm*


Came to the dark side









Got my HD4870 yesterday and loving it! Up from my 9600GT, it was a nice improvement.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaByte*


Drop my HIS HD 4830 512MB, I now have a Sapphire HD 4870 1GB











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yoda8232*


Rolling on a Powercolor HD 4770 here, drop me in that list.










List updated, gratz men!









We Broke 830 members!


----------



## dfr775

i had an old geforce mx400 and i did not liked it ...
soo decided to buy a new laptop with a ATI card (HD 2600 Pro) and now i doing my new build and... im still waiting for those DX11 cards to come out soo i can buy a 5850. XD
PS: and no im not a red tide member but would love to be soo... if you can please add. ;D


----------



## CCooki33

Gigabyte HD 4870 1GB.
Switched from nVidia, couldn't be happier


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dfr775*


i had an old geforce mx400 and i did not liked it ...
soo decided to buy a new laptop with a ATI card (HD 2600 Pro) and now i doing my new build and... im still waiting for those DX11 cards to come out soo i can buy a 5850. XD
PS: and no im not a red tide member but would love to be soo... if you can please add. ;D



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CCooki33*


Gigabyte HD 4870 1GB.
Switched from nVidia, couldn't be happier


















You red riders just don't stop commin do ya?








833 members and counting, updated fellows!


----------



## [Teh Root]

I have an X1950 Pro for Mac.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


I have an X1950 Pro for Mac.


Updated!








I'm going to need a few more of these


----------



## Maul555

Maul555 here with a HD3870, looking to join the Red Tide...


----------



## alentor

alen is here, with an HD4870 looking to join the club


----------



## sulphur

<<i have sapphire 4850X2.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I miss my 4770! ;_;


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maul555*


Maul555 here with a HD3870, looking to join the Red Tide...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *alentor*


alen is here, with an HD4870 looking to join the club











Quote:



Originally Posted by *sulphur*


<<i have sapphire 4850X2.


Welcome aboard brothers!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I miss my 4770! ;_;


Should I remove you from the list?


----------



## xxxduskxxx

i got a 4870


----------



## BradleyW

can i join. put me down as if i had a xfx 4890 1gb. am getting it soon. i sold my 4870.


----------



## wierdo124

Updated.

Also, Tator, i finally got the Blue Crew transferred over to Google Docs too.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Updated.

Also, Tator, i finally got the Blue Crew transferred over to Google Docs too.


Nice job man, Congratz!


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for letting me join. If you need abything doing for the good of this thread, let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Thanks for letting me join. If you need abything doing for the good of this thread, let me know. Cheers.

All ATi owners are welcome.

Enjoy your stay, and if you need some help with your ATi GPU's don't be afraid to stop by and ask around.

Weirdo & I are always hanging around these parts, and a few other good members are here too, so they should be able to help.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


All ATi owners are welcome.

Enjoy your stay, and if you need some help with your ATi GPU's don't be afraid to stop by and ask around.

Weirdo & I are always hanging around these parts, and a few other good members are here too, so they should be able to help.

















Kind of you. Thanks.







bw.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


All ATi owners are welcome.

Enjoy your stay, and if you need some help with your ATi GPU's don't be afraid to stop by and ask around.

Weirdo & I are always hanging around these parts, and a few other good members are here too, so they should be able to help.

















Me | Tator =


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7x7v4/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Me | Tator =

























































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7x7v4/


You're added to the list


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 

























You're added to the list









I see you have different opinions towards your type of friendship


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I see you have different opinions towards your type of friendship










Weirdo doesn't like to publicize it, but we actually connected at the hip, we are both human watercooling experiments gone wrong, that were created by Cyber Druid. So instead of just scrapping us, he instead put us to work, keeping his Red Tide thread updated.


----------



## BradleyW

LOL, unlucky







. Good Luck!


----------



## snow cakes

i went from my 9800pro, to my sapphire x1900xt, to my current set-up of 2x XFX 4890's ...i love ATI, have been using them since my first ever build with my 9800 pro


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
i went from my 9800pro, to my sapphire x1900xt, to my current set-up of 2x XFX 4890's ...i love ATI, have been using them since my first ever build with my 9800 pro









I had the X1950 pro from powercolor at one time. I downgraded from a HD2600 to the 1950







Great card.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I had the X1950 pro from powercolor at one time. I downgraded from a HD2600 to the 1950







Great card.



oh dude,with my x1900xt 512mb i was able to play crysis on medium with 20-30 fps, no AA ...that card put me through a solid 3 years of games.


----------



## BradleyW

it put me through 4 month of games.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Weirdo doesn't like to publicize it, but we actually connected at the hip, we are both human watercooling experiments gone wrong, that were created by Cyber Druid. So instead of just scrapping us, he instead put us to work, keeping his Red Tide thread updated.


----------



## Chilly

Put me on the list! I have the ATI/Sapphire HD 4650 and the X1650 PRO


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Can I be added? Been a happy ATI customer since we got our pre-built Acer with an integrated X200. Then I went to a Powercolor X1600XT Bravo with my new (now old) rig and shall soon be the owner of a Powercolor 4890 PCS+ with my most recent build.

Never owned an Nvidia card and don't think I'll ever buy an Nvidia card, massive ATI fan. Powercolor + ATI = happy me









I'll be sad to see my X1600XT go :'( We've been through years of stuff together. Suprisingly played through Crysis low/med at about 20-25 FPS.


----------



## Spooooon!!!

I went from a Rage 64mb to a x1550 to a HD2600pro to a 4890! <3 Red ftw


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!* 
I went from a Rage 64mb to a x1550 to a HD2600pro to a 4890! <3 Red ftw

I started with a Rage 128 and then made a GIGANTIC leap to the 4890 Toxic.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
i went from my 9800pro, to my sapphire x1900xt, to my current set-up of 2x XFX 4890's ...i love ATI, have been using them since my first ever build with my 9800 pro










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Put me on the list! I have the ATI/Sapphire HD 4650 and the X1650 PRO










Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtickner1* 
Can I be added? Been a happy ATI customer since we got our pre-built Acer with an integrated X200. Then I went to a Powercolor X1600XT Bravo with my new (now old) rig and shall soon be the owner of a Powercolor 4890 PCS+ with my most recent build.

Never owned an Nvidia card and don't think I'll ever buy an Nvidia card, massive ATI fan. Powercolor + ATI = happy me









I'll be sad to see my X1600XT go :'( We've been through years of stuff together. Suprisingly played through Crysis low/med at about 20-25 FPS.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!* 
I went from a Rage 64mb to a x1550 to a HD2600pro to a 4890! <3 Red ftw


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I started with a Rage 128 and then made a GIGANTIC leap to the 4890 Toxic.

UPDATED!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


----------



## kurt1288

I might as well ask to go up there. I bought a XFX HD 4870 1GB for my new computer.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


For a second i mistook you for Hueristic










Aww


----------



## blooder11181

"love is in the air"


----------



## Rich_Hardway

Add me in Just switched from a EVGA 8800GTX KO to a pair of HIS HD4850 1GB's in Xfire
Last ATI I owned was a X850 XT I loved it. I just got lost for a min, I have returned!!!


----------



## DevilGear44

Update! 3 4890s.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

I been enjoying my Asus EAH4890/HTDI/1GD5 for about two weeks now. GPU-Z verification is in my signature.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
"love is in the air"
















Yuk!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rich_Hardway* 
Add me in Just switched from a EVGA 8800GTX KO to a pair of HIS HD4850 1GB's in Xfire
Last ATI I owned was a X850 XT I loved it. I just got lost for a min, I have returned!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
Update! 3 4890s.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
I been enjoying my Asus EAH4890/HTDI/1GD5 for about two weeks now. GPU-Z verification is in my signature.

Early Morning update


----------



## BradleyW

More and More join the red tide each day. Muhahahaha!


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Not sure if im in here or not, but add me in if im not. Twin Diamond 3870PE in X-Fire.

Nice Thread CD


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984*


Not sure if im in here or not, but add me in if im not. Twin Diamond 3870PE in X-Fire.

Nice Thread CD










You're on the list now


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Have bought XFX HD4850 1GB 3 times


----------



## BradleyW

3 times? did the other 2 break?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
3 times? did the other 2 break?

Every time I've built and sold one


----------



## BradleyW

Ok, nice one


----------



## speedydowt

had my 4870x2 for awhile now and loving it- would love to be on the list!

thanks very much!


----------



## OSDCrusher

Add me to the list please-
XFX Radeon HD 4870 X2.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


Add me to the list please-
XFX Radeon HD 4870 X2.


Nice card, Nice avatar!


----------



## T4BOO*

HI all, any red tide members know how I may be able to solve my problem?

http://www.overclock.net/ati/554273-...nly-1-tft.html


----------



## francesthemutes

Looks like I'm out of the Red Tide for a while. Catch you guys later. Enjoy the 5000 series. =D


----------



## sweffymo

Tator Tot:

You may want to remove one of my instances from the list...


----------



## sweffymo

Hopefully nVidia and ATI stay in close competition to make the products better and the prices lower.

I personally won't buy nVidia due to their corporate bullying/paying people off to give their cards good reviews, but if they ever change their ways I might look at them in the future.

In the meantime, with DX 11 cards coming as soon as this fall I'm starting to save up for a 5800 series card. I'm going to keep my 4890 as long as possible because the word on the street is that ATI cards will support dome of the features of DX 11 and I'm sure I can tough it out until the more refined versions of the cards come out (i.e. 5890 Toxic







)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Have bought XFX HD4850 1GB 3 times











Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedydowt*


had my 4870x2 for awhile now and loving it- would love to be on the list!

thanks very much!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


Add me to the list please-
XFX Radeon HD 4870 X2.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darth Sicaedus*


In all seriousness I would like to add my X1600m, HD3850 and 2xHD4850


Updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*


Looks like I'm out of the Red Tide for a while. Catch you guys later. Enjoy the 5000 series. =D


Sorry to see you go man, but when you get an HD5000 please come back, I'll be waiting to update you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Tator Tot:

You may want to remove one of my instances from the list...


Taken care of man, thanks for catching that error on my part.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darth Sicaedus*


No but really, I couldn't resist. I read it and had to comment. I'm not really that big of a fanboy or ignorant as I may seem. I atleast make an attempt to try aleast 1 card from each side, each generation. I just so happen to like Nvidia a bit better from my experience and point of view. I just really couldn't stop myself with that comment.


Both your gloat, and original post have been reported, please do not spam like that again, it puts a bad name to Gr33n Machine and their leader Anth, who is a great guy.

All you are doing is causing problems for members and moderators. Next time, use your brain, and think before you post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Annoying troll is annoying.

Do ATI fanboiz go on the "We are GR33N Machine" thread and randomly make fun of nVidia owners?


Report, do not respond to spam. It just eggs them on and it's not worth your time to be caught up in the mess.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


What if I want them to respond?







I was pretty sure he was joking (as he was) and the occasional banter is harmless, right?


Not the time or place, it was inappropriate, and the member he was quoting could have taken offense. Such things should be considered.

More so, this is not a thread in Off Topic, so it should stay more ontopic.

It's also against the Overclock.net Professionalism Initiative & Terms of Service to do so.


----------



## sweffymo

Sorry, I'm just more used to slightly more laid-back threads (like the CM 690 Thread) I guess...

I won't respond to spam anymore (like you did on the gr33n machine thread).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Sorry, I'm just more used to slightly more laid-back threads (like the CM 690 Thread) I guess...


It's in the off topic thread.









It's nothing personal man. But feeding the trolls is a bad thing. And I care to keep this thread tidy.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's in the off topic thread.









It's nothing personal man. But feeding the trolls is a bad thing. And I care to keep this thread tidy.


I mean the OFFICIAL CM 690 thread... the one under computer cases.

And I don't mean to sound mean, I just like to argue I guess. Especially with people whom I know are right, like right now...

Edit: Thanks for fixing my entry in the OP


----------



## Darth Sicaedus

Tator you are the personality I am baiting for, so I can write my thesis statement. I'm really just dialing in on a few random, some not so random(like this one) to basically poll for a response to negative behavior in social interactions. Its for a paper I am writing for my sociology class I'm taking this summer to get more credit hours under my belt. Like I said, you are the strong authoritarian I am basing my thesis on. Props to you. No harm, no foul I hope. I hope you don't mind me quoting a couple of your posts.

EDIT: Btw, sry for using the thread so under handedly. Lets bring this ship back to bearing.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



strong authoritarian










I'm pretty far from that.

Either way, next time you want to conduct a blind study for such things, do it in offtopic.

Edit: you also spelled authoritarian wrong.


----------



## sweffymo

Tator Tot is probably the best club thread owner of any club I belong to...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Tator Tot is probably the best club thread owner of any club I belong to...


Bah, I have mad love for Anth and his dedication. I'm not nearly as consistent on updates as he is.









And quiet a few club owners out there try their best, so you can't really compare us, we're all just doing our bit to add back to OCN.


----------



## Rikusaki

Scary. Red tide is scary. Kinda makes me want to like Nvidia more.


----------



## spidernl

put me on the list please,

I'm using an Sapphire X800 Pro right now, and i have a ASUS HD4870 1G Dark Knight laying around, waiting for future build.

I've always had ATi, except for my last rig. It had an ASUS 9600GT, and i'm never going to use Nvidia again... It sucks


----------



## BradleyW

Ati !!!


----------



## Bull

You can add me and my little fired up buddies...HD Radeon 4870X2 and his pal Vapor X 4870.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidernl*


put me on the list please,

I'm using an Sapphire X800 Pro right now, and i have a ASUS HD4870 1G Dark Knight laying around, waiting for future build.

I've always had ATi, except for my last rig. It had an ASUS 9600GT, and i'm never going to use Nvidia again... It sucks











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


You can add me and my little fired up buddies...HD Radeon 4870X2 and his pal Vapor X 4870.










Updated


----------



## Beat

I also wish to join. Been ATI for awhile. 2 4870's Xfired.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

BlackHoleSon, been using ati since... my radeon 7200 more than 4 or 5 years ago. moved up to a 9550, then x1650 pro, and no on my sweet Sapphire HD 4870 512mb, always been happy with team red.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Anyone ever mess around with TechPowerUp Radeon Bios Editor? I'd really like a better option than CCC or SmartDoc for OC'ing.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rikusaki*


Scary. Red tide is scary. Kinda makes me want to like Nvidia more.










eeeerrrrrrr! I was Nvidia before ATI. Interesting fact about me


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant*


Anyone ever mess around with TechPowerUp Radeon Bios Editor? I'd really like a better option than CCC or SmartDoc for OC'ing.


I've messed around with it some. It's not easy to use, and I recommend editing the BIOS of your specific card, but it doesn't always work out great, so be prepared to flash it back and forth a few times.


----------



## Chucklez

Hey I have upgraded from my 4850x2 to two 4890 Vapor-X's in CF and still lovin ATI


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've messed around with it some. It's not easy to use, and I recommend editing the BIOS of your specific card, but it doesn't always work out great, so be prepared to flash it back and forth a few times.


Yeah, I could exactly figure it out haha. What program do you recommend?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I've messed around with it some. It's not easy to use, and I recommend editing the BIOS of your specific card, but it doesn't always work out great, so be prepared to flash it back and forth a few times.

I was a pro at it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sleeping Giant* 
Yeah, I could exactly figure it out haha. What program do you recommend?

Rivatuner if you don't wanna flash your cards. Select HD4000 series cards can be voltmodded with RivaTuner as well.

Or Radeon BIOS Editor if you want to go that router. I've sent my HD2600pro through 1000 & 1 flashes, never had a problem with it.


----------



## Sleeping Giant

Rivatuner won't work for me. I'll look into Radeon BIOS Editor more.


----------



## XJBluto

Yuppers .....................







AMD lifer fo sho!


----------



## BradleyW

I hate AMD but i like ATI.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I hate AMD but i like ATI.










Fanboy FTL


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Fanboy FTL











I







wierdo.


----------



## akeedthe

update me pls...got ASUS 4890s TOP in Crossfire now...bye my old 4870


----------



## BradleyW

Am glad i got rid of my 4870. It is the worst card i ever owned


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Am glad i got rid of my 4870. It is the worst card i ever owned


why?????????????????????????????????????????????
why?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BradleyW

Too slow.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Too slow.

i hope for hd4890 gpu to use on hd4870 graphics card
like 9800pro using rv360 (xt)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beat* 
I also wish to join. Been ATI for awhile. 2 4870's Xfired.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
BlackHoleSon, been using ati since... my radeon 7200 more than 4 or 5 years ago. moved up to a 9550, then x1650 pro, and no on my sweet Sapphire HD 4870 512mb, always been happy with team red.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Hey I have upgraded from my 4850x2 to two 4890 Vapor-X's in CF and still lovin ATI










Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
update me pls...got ASUS 4890s TOP in Crossfire now...bye my old 4870









Updated


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
i hope for hd4890 gpu to use on hd4870 graphics card
like 9800pro using rv360 (xt)


----------



## abdidas

I owned xfx 4850 which I returned and got 4890 the increase in performance is great. But I am returning this card too. What should I replace it with?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
I owned xfx 4850 which I returned and got 4890 the increase in performance is great. But I am returning this card too. What should I replace it with?

How much do you have to spend and what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

started with the Radeon X550 (I think it was), then got a Hd 4650, and now am content with a good xfx Hd4850 xxx








am I worthy of your ******* list?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


I owned xfx 4850 which I returned and got 4890 the increase in performance is great. But I am returning this card too. What should I replace it with?


Your getting rid of it?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*












http://www.rojakpot.com/showarticle....=92&pgno=0


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*











I







wierdo.


Wierdo124 fanboys are the only kind of fanboys i like.


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Your getting rid of it?

Yh it had some problems. But it was a good card. I mean what brand should I get as they have sold out of HIS cards.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abdidas*


I owned xfx 4850 which I returned and got 4890 the increase in performance is great. But I am returning this card too. What should I replace it with?


Sapphire is ATI's number 1 partner... My Toxic OCs like crazy but it's a bit more than a regular 4890. Whatever you do, DO NOT get the Atomic; it's paying $50 for them to move the slider for you in CCC...


----------



## sweffymo

In case anyone doesn't know, the 9.8 drivers were semi-leaked on an AMD employee's blog!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdidas* 
Yh it had some problems. But it was a good card. I mean what brand should I get as they have sold out of HIS cards.

I have heard issues with clock speeds on the HIS cards anyway.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr Sprinkles* 
started with the Radeon X550 (I think it was), then got a Hd 4650, and now am content with a good xfx Hd4850 xxx








am I worthy of your ******* list?

You're on the list.


----------



## daanielin

I believe I've got X300 graph card in my very very very old IBM T43 laptop.. it pwns..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daanielin* 
I believe I've got X300 graph card in my very very very old IBM T43 laptop.. it pwns..

Fine fine fine, you are on the list.

Speaking of which, all should now send me donations so that I can get strait caffeine injections and never sleep.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Fine fine fine, you are on the list.

Speaking of which, *all should now send me donations so that I can get strait caffeine injections and never sleep.*

Caffeine would never work. You would need Amphetamines. Even then you'd still need to take a break every once in a while.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Caffeine would never work. You would need Amphetamines. Even then you'd still need to take a break every once in a while.

Keep up the good work.









Not really, my general insomniac habits can keep me awake for 3 days on average.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Not really, my general insomniac habits can keep me awake for 3 days on average.

Oh. I can drink 4 G33K B33Rs and then take a nap. And I have. I can generally only stay up for 36-48 hours at a time...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Oh. I can drink 4 G33K B33Rs and then take a nap. And I have. I can generally only stay up for 36-48 hours at a time...

I'm a napper, but I don't sleep.

I just lay down, shut my eyes, and put my cans on, tapping my foot to the beat.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'm a napper, but I don't sleep.

I just lay down, shut my eyes, and put my cans on, tapping my foot to the beat.










I wish I had a flexible enough schedule to do that! Unfortunately, if I want to be at my classes on time (and be awake enough to learn anything), spend time with my family, etc. I have to sleep at night because that's the only time of day that nothing is going on...


----------



## Tator Tot

I just usually do a 3 day run, and then go to sleep around 10 on the third night. So I keep on track just fine.


----------



## sweffymo

I guess only some of us are lucky enough to not need very much sleep...

I have read about people who had weird insomnia where they couldn't sleep for years at a time and they were still good to go during the day...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I guess only some of us are lucky enough to not need very much sleep...

I have read about people who had weird insomnia where they couldn't sleep for years at a time and they were still good to go during the day...


I'm pretty sure that would kill someone.









Some People Just Need Less Sleep - Yahoo! News

That's me right there.


----------



## PKV

Please add me to your list of converts. I recently purchased 2 XFX 4770 non reference cards and set them up in crossfire. All I have to say is for the price these cards are amazing. ATI has come a long way, I love these cards. I think it will be a long time before I look at Nvidia again.


----------



## BradleyW

epic thread...


----------



## terence52

my 4850 finally came bak from rma
oced to 650core and 1100mhz 
can i oc any further?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PKV*


Please add me to your list of converts. I recently purchased 2 XFX 4770 non reference cards and set them up in crossfire. All I have to say is for the price these cards are amazing. ATI has come a long way, I love these cards. I think it will be a long time before I look at Nvidia again.


Updated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


my 4850 finally came bak from rma
oced to 650core and 1100mhz 
can i oc any further?


GPU : 690MHz and Memory : 1108.

These are the best I've seen on stock cooling.


----------



## Hippe Hond

Sapphire 4890 OC reporting for duty







.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

MSI 4850 512mb OC... Long timg long time ATI fan.... This is were I Belong


----------



## akeedthe

my 4890s run at 62C idle and the other day playing crysis...gpuz logged a gpu at 92C under that load...is this okay?

also...is there any way i can log both GPUs...coz gpu z logs only the primary


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hippe Hond* 
Sapphire 4890 OC reporting for duty







.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus* 
MSI 4850 512mb OC... Long timg long time ATI fan.... This is were I Belong









Updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
my 4890s run at 62C idle and the other day playing crysis...gpuz logged a gpu at 92C under that load...is this okay?

also...is there any way i can log both GPUs...coz gpu z logs only the primary

You need to use the Log to File option, and then at the bottom, click the drop down menu so you can have the other GPU have a log to file option.

Or if you use a program like HW Monitor Pro and it'll log both GPU temps.

As for your temps, as long as they stay below 100*C they won't be hurt. But they are still really high, I would try to manually crank up your fan speed, or get some after market coolers for you cards.


----------



## sP00N

Count me in. I started with a 9250 > 9550 > x800gto > 7900gs (only nvidia card I had) > 3870 > 4850


----------



## Koaka

XFX 4890.

Switched from GTX 260c216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


my 4890s run at 62C idle and the other day playing crysis...gpuz logged a gpu at 92C under that load...is this okay?

also...is there any way i can log both GPUs...coz gpu z logs only the primary


My XFX 4890 runs 34c idle/52 load. Try raising your fan speed.


----------



## NickBorgo

Sign me up man, went from 9500 gt to the 4870 x2 and i needed a new pair of pants, lets just leave it at that


----------



## BradleyW

My card still says it has almost 3GB Vram. No options in the bios either. Windows shows 4GB RAM and 2.89 free space. Will this affect performance? Is my new 4890 broken?


----------



## animere

Started out as a RADEON 9200.

Now I have a MSI RADEON 4890 OC


----------



## stevenma188

I just got my Asus EAH 4890 TOP. Sign me up!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


My card still says it has almost 3GB Vram. No options in the bios either. Windows shows 4GB RAM and 2.89 free space. Will this affect performance? Is my new 4890 broken?


Not it should not, and the Extra VRAM might be the ability to have it. Does it says "2gb shared VRAM 1GB dedicated" in windows?

I believe there's an option in CCC to change that. Though, it might not be using that VRAM at the moment, it just has the ability to access it from your system RAM.

Also, Windows Vista will always show about 50% RAM usage.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sP00N*


Count me in. I started with a 9250 > 9550 > x800gto > 7900gs (only nvidia card I had) > 3870 > 4850











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Koaka*


XFX 4890.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickBorgo*


Sign me up man, went from 9500 gt to the 4870 x2 and i needed a new pair of pants, lets just leave it at that











Quote:



Originally Posted by *animere*


Started out as a RADEON 9200.

Now I have a MSI RADEON 4890 OC



Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


I just got my Asus EAH 4890 TOP. Sign me up!


Updated


----------



## (((>HoLsT<)))

Add me to the list, brand new ATI 4890 and loving it! planning on putting 2 more in the rig.







AMD/ATI Dragon platform ALL-THE-WAY!!


----------



## Tatakai All

I went from 7900gx2 to a 9800gtx+ to finally a 4890 and loving it!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *(((>HoLsT<)))*


Add me to the list, brand new ATI 4890 and loving it! planning on putting 2 more in the rig.







AMD/ATI Dragon platform ALL-THE-WAY!!


Updating you soon-ish. (gimme a few minutes.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


wow, when was the last time anyone was on here?


What do you mean?


----------



## Touge180SX

Throw me in too please! Proud owner of 2 Sapphire 4870x2's with Koolance Waterblocks!!


----------



## wierdo124

Updated


----------



## Snownation

Update me!


----------



## MagicBox

Drat never thought about signing up to this









Owned ATI cards:

9800Pro 256MB
X1950Pro 512MB
HD4870x2 2GB

Edit: Scratch that, looks like I forgot I signed up a long time ago lol.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snownation*


Update me!


Done









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MagicBox*


Drat never thought about signing up to this









Owned ATI cards:

9800Pro 256MB
X1950Pro 512MB
HD4870x2 2GB

Edit: Scratch that, looks like I forgot I signed up a long time ago lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Wierdo


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Updating you soon-ish. (gimme a few minutes.)

What do you mean?


Oops, I was on the wrong page with dates from '08. I tried to edit my comment but I guess it didn't go through.


----------



## martyr187

Stepped up from a 9800gtx to 4870 512Mb, gotta say never been happier


----------



## boie

add me plz


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

sign me up for 3 tri fire XFX HD4890 XXX cards


----------



## DaemonAnt

DaemonAnt, reporting in. One Powercolor HD4890. Add me bros.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaemonAnt*


DaemonAnt, reporting in. One Powercolor HD4890. Add me bros.


aw you only have me down as crossfire x, not 3x crossfire x.


----------



## robmcrock

love it


----------



## robmcrock

love it


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


add me in happy ati user since 7000pro, currently running a 3870










Forgot me







now owning a 3870x2 equipped with HeatKiller wb

7000pro, 9000pro, 9200, x1300, 1800xl, x1800xt, 2600xt (3 of them), 2600pro, 2900xt (3 of them too), 3850 (2 of them), 3870 ddr4 (3 of them), 3870 ddr3, 3870x2 (currently owning the 4th one) hehe I've changed them a lot it seems


----------



## Swiftes

Tator update me buddy, gone from a 4870 1GB to a 4870X2.









No validation as of yet, waiting on the rest of my parts.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


Forgot me







now owning a 3870x2 equipped with HeatKiller wb


I apologize for missing you, fixed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


aw you only have me down as crossfire x, not 3x crossfire x.


Fixed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Tator update me buddy, gone from a 4870 1GB to a 4870X2.









No validation as of yet, waiting on the rest of my parts.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *robmcrock*


love it



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaemonAnt*


DaemonAnt, reporting in. One Powercolor HD4890. Add me bros.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *boie*


add me plz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *martyr187*


Stepped up from a 9800gtx to 4870 512Mb, gotta say never been happier










All added


----------



## Tator Tot

Good Job Wierdo, sorry about the delay on my updates guy's, I just started a new semester of college, so I'm getting back into the swing of things.

Should be back to normal by next week.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Sign me up.

ATI Radeon 4870 (Saphire)


----------



## xBISHOPx

I'm in as well, bought a 4870x2 off of wuttz for $280 (was about to get MSI's GTX 275 for $30 less...)







.


----------



## bk7794

Put me down. I have one in my laptop, this rig right here (although bestbuy ripped me off 50 dollars for this) and my new gfx card will be one.


----------



## Oupavoc

Well I just got two 4890 if you could update mine.

Visiontek 4870X2, 2x XFX 4890


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm ready to be listed got my 4890....


----------



## abdidas

Last 3 gpu was all ati

4850 -> 4890 -> 4670


----------



## BradleyW

4890 should be at the end lol.


----------



## sikone

count me in i have always used ATi cards


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sikone*


count me in i have always used ATi cards


And your XFX is working right? There are some slow XFX cards that have a fault within perticular batches.


----------



## jtz100

i just chage to hd4890 **** i love it


----------



## Jessecoolwhip

I've stuck with ati since my radeon 9200


----------



## BradleyW

My first 2 cards were Nvidia.


----------



## Cuar

May want to update mine I now have a ASUS 4890 TOP and a XFX 4890! With some ok OC!


----------



## BradleyW

Will a 5850 beat a 4890? What will the 5850 price be?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Will a 5850 beat a 4890? What will the 5850 price be?


That's not confirmed yet though it's suspected that'll it'll be in the $275-$250 range.


----------



## zellbouya

Yo, new here, was a nvidia guy, but just ordered a *Sapphire ATI Radeon HD4870 VAPOR-X 1GB*, totally excited about it, will be running Aion at max gfx settings soon


----------



## epicsurge

Nice, the vapor is a good choice for 4870


----------



## BradleyW

Nice move.


----------



## popeye1

sign me up
ive been ati since my first build back in 2003


----------



## Unstableiser

Is the 5k series out?


----------



## popeye1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Is the 5k series out?

not yet,

their doing some big launch on an aircraft carier on sept 10th and realeseing specs and dates of when you can buy one yourself
and from what ive heard you will most likely be able to buy one come the 22nd of this month


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *popeye1*


not yet,

their doing some big launch on an aircraft carier on sept 10th and realeseing specs and dates of when you can buy one yourself
and from what ive heard you will most likely be able to buy one come the 22nd of this month










Wonder which aircraft carrier? I'm in the Navy, maybe I can get a free one!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Is the 5k series out?

No mate. Should be out soon.


----------



## BradleyW

I get lines when i play games. (not aa) Is it because i have a old 17" monitoer that needs a converter


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I get lines when i play games. (not aa) Is it because i have a old 17" monitoer that needs a converter


What kind of lines exactly?


----------



## BradleyW

Just accross the screen whenever i move quickly in game. I have always had it with every build i have ever owned/used.


----------



## hamocidal

Hey ive got rid of the HD4850 ive got a XFX Hd4870 512 now


----------



## BradleyW

Ive noticed, everyone has good gaming performance and you all have raid 0. Hmm, maybe that is what i need.


----------



## Mygaffer

I should update, I now am running a 4890, still a Diamond.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
I should update, I now am running a 4890, still a Diamond.

Tahnks for help on raid 0. I will be adding another hdd today. I will post my results back.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Built my new system in the summer with a XFX HD4890 stock clocked more than satisfied with it and the black PCB is awsome aswell


----------



## BradleyW

Does nayone know how i set up raid 0?


----------



## Jopel

Me me me please on the list







Own a X1900XTX, HD4850 and a HD4870 (Sapphire Toxic 1GB DDR5) and soon the next-gen card


----------



## BradleyW

What HDD's should i get in raid for fast read speeds when gaming? my budget is 120 bucks for both hdd's together.


----------



## LemonSlice

Never used an ATi, always been a GeForce user. Finally decided to try a 4890 (cuz my mobo don't do sli) and I couldn't be more happier with it. It's just lazy and won't fold and it's withholding me from my little folding icon







.


----------



## Jopel

http://www.overclock.net/ati/571792-...ml#post7143029

Nice confirmed pics


----------



## XxG3nexX

Gotta new card for Tri-fire, Asus 4870x2 (tri-fan) + Asus 4870 Dark Knight


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


Gotta new card for Tri-fire, Asus 4870x2 (tri-fan) + Asus 4870 Dark Knight










How does that work? I didn't know you could pair different cards.


----------



## Tatakai All

When do the new updates go up?


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


How does that work? I didn't know you could pair different cards.


I'm lovin it!!! As long as its the same series/gen. it works fine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


When do the new updates go up?


I assume whenever Tator Tot or weirdo124 get around to it.


----------



## Cavi

I've switched from the Green Machine!

I now run a Sapphire 4870 1GB


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
When do the new updates go up?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX* 
I assume whenever Tator Tot or weirdo124 get around to it.

Expect an update tonight.

School's kept me busy with some papers and such, but I should be back to full strength again.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Quantum Man

Add me to the list. Proud 4870x2 user right here!


----------



## Rewindlabs

How am i not already on this list









XFX 4870 and Diamond 4850


----------



## Jopel

Much of updating to do lol I "gave" myself already a nice sig ROFL


----------



## Tator Tot

Everyone is welcome to early adopt the sig when they feel like.


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Everyone is welcome to early adopt the sig when they feel like.









Great!! ROFL


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah school's put a big damper on my time too. Apologies. If Tator doesn't get it done by later tonght i will.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Yeah school's put a big damper on my time too. Apologies. If Tator doesn't get it done by later tonght i will.


Don't worry, it's in the works now


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd like to thank and welcome all our new Red Riders to the group!









Enjoy your stay, and you can always ask around here for advice, info, and tips on your ATi gear.

As always, have fun, and enjoy your stay on OCN!

Red Riders HO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Note: This post is a celebration of ATi's HD5000 series launch and my update


----------



## Jopel

Thank you very much/Muchos gracias/Danke sehr/Hartelijk bedankt


----------



## photonmoo

Woohoo I's a fresh Radeon'er, me likey already


----------



## robmcrock

why wouldnt you go red? i was always a nvidia fan, but when doing some research before buying my new card ATI kicks ass!!

love it


----------



## Jopel

Pic's without cooling:

http://translate.google.nl/translate...istory_state0=


----------



## soadrocksever

I have an ATI card. Sapphire HD3850 512MB 256bit DDR3


----------



## ele1122

I was able to get an HD4890 for $165. Who wouldn't jump on that deal?


----------



## wierdo124

^Me. [email protected]


----------



## WingedCow

Sign meh up! Cards in my sig =D


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Definitely sign me up







2x 4870 1GB (1x Sapphire and 1x XFX).


----------



## BradleyW

Just poking me head in to say hi everyone. Hey, what do you think of farcry 2? Should i get it







?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Just poking me head in to say hi everyone. Hey, what do you think of farcry 2? Should i get it







?


Yeah.

The plot is kind of disappointing, but the graphics are awesome and I get ~90-100 FPS on the highest settings in 1080p, so what's not to love?

PS-- The Dunia engine is amazing. I hope they make a DX11 version and keep making games using it...


----------



## Foxx

Been with ATi since I replaced the Riva TNT2 M64 in my first computer o:
Radeon 9200 > Radeon 9550 > Radeon X1950 Pro > Radeon HD 4850s


----------



## wierdo124

I'm pleased to announce that the Red Tide is now *







UP TO DATE!!







*

Keep red ridin'






































-Wierdo


----------



## rico2001

Thanks wierdo124, keep up the good work.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
Yeah.

The plot is kind of disappointing, but the graphics are awesome and I get ~90-100 FPS on the highest settings in 1080p, so what's not to love?

PS-- The Dunia engine is amazing. I hope they make a DX11 version and keep making games using it...

You do i# have a big overclock tho lol. Cheers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I'm pleased to announce that the Red Tide is now *







UP TO DATE!!







*

Keep red ridin'






































-Wierdo

























































Easiest update I've ever done


----------



## Ocnewb

I was waiting for the 5870 but i couldn't pass up this deal. Just got 2x 4890($260 total) for CF, the cards should be here monday







. Can't wait.


----------



## sweffymo

That'll give you the same performance as a single 5870, but no full DX11 compatibility... Still, at $140 less, it will be fine...


----------



## Jopel

*One big HAPPY family*


----------



## BradleyW

I have the 5850 BTW!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
I have the 5850 BTW!









wait!!!!!!
what?


----------



## animere

Oh blarg


----------



## tim486dx2

word ati ftmfw!

I'm running a radeon 3850 256bit pci16 2.0, 512gig ddr3

i love it love it love it









oh and i'm an AMD fan also....when i first got into computers tho I was originally a fan of intel (i had a 75mhz pentium...a step up of a 486dx2 i think)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


wait!!!!!! 
what?


Sorry about the typo, i have a 4890, not a 5850. Kids must have changed the keys around on the keyboard, sorry.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jopel* 
*One big HAPPY family*


















voodoo 5 6000 is out again????????????


----------



## michintom

Add me to the list sir.
Just got them today


----------



## CyberDruid

mmmm sexy coolers


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*










Add me to the list sir.
Just got them today










No Memory cooling...


----------



## Tator Tot

List updated guys!

But sadly, I have sold most of my ATi cards now. Just down to my x800XL (not worth the box to ship it in.)










& My heavily abused HD2600 Pro









But HD5870x2's are on my list.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
mmmm sexy coolers

Mmmmmm sexy modding man..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
No Memory cooling...









Doesn't really need it. You don't need to overclock the memory, more so on an RV770 based card, as they don't really need the excess bandwidth.


----------



## dkev

4870 Saphire here. So you can add me to the list as well


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I have a 4890 and 2x3870's, add me to the list please.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*









List updated guys!

But sadly, I have sold most of my ATi cards now. Just down to my x800XL (not worth the box to ship it in.)









& My heavily abused HD2600 Pro









But HD5870x2's are on my list.









Mmmmmm sexy modding man..

Doesn't really need it. You don't need to overclock the memory, more so on an RV770 based card, as they don't really need the excess bandwidth.


Where'd they go?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Where'd they go?


I actually sold them


----------



## Jopel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michintom* 
Add me to the list sir.
Just got them today









Looking nice mate!







Welcome to the Red Tide


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jopel* 
Looking nice mate!







Welcome to the Red Tide
















Yes, welcome to the club.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jopel*


Looking nice mate!







Welcome to the Red Tide


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Yes, welcome to the club.










Thank you


----------



## Pir

Changed cards with my son, i'm running a XFX 4870 1Gb now


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I have been running my 4870 since February now, OCs like a champ!

I want to join!


----------



## vinzend

Join Me IN Please



Manufacturer : ATI
from ATI to ATI..









ATI RED TIDE
DRAGON FUSION


----------



## Wishmaker

My original build :



My current one : CF XFX [email protected]/4GHz


----------



## ArmenianLegend

sign me UP got 2 5870's!!!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmenianLegend*


sign me UP got 2 5870's!!!



Put the CF tests up. I want to see how much performance gain it has vs. the 4890 CF set up


----------



## ArmenianLegend

lol i will but not now!! its 6:20 am ima have breakfast and go to sleep!!!! lol soon as i get up illl run the tests!


----------



## BradleyW

The 4870 was a decent card when i had it. Good quality!


----------



## Foxx




----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foxx*














the old rage IIC 4mb right
i only had pci to play the games to replace cirrus logic 5430 1mb


----------



## Foxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
the old rage IIC 4mb right
i only had pci to play the games to replace cirrus logic 5430 1mb


Its fun to look back on the older hardware cause its like, wow, thats all I had?


----------



## CyberDruid

I still have at least one Rage PCI, a Theatre Pro AGP an 850 XE flashed to Platinum AGP and a PCIe 1300 as well as the 3 HD3870X2. For my purposes (no time to game) the Rage would do the job


----------



## solracselbor

switched over from GeForce 4MX to Radeon x800xt!


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

Slap me on the list.Went from Gtx280 to a 4870x2 n loving it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


the old rage IIC 4mb right
i only had pci to play the games to replace cirrus logic 5430 1mb


Looks cute. I like looking at old hardware now and again.


----------



## Mysticality

Got a Radeon 9200SE back in the day... Matched the Sempron well. xD Went to a 7300GS and it was so/so.

Went from a 9600GT to the 4870 1GB... Am I satisfied? It's in my sig, isn't it? ;0


----------



## Keddy

Hey guys may I please join the club? XD

Currently on the HIS 4670, but I slowly came up to here from an onboard X200 and soon getting a XFX 4850. Please count me in ;D


----------



## squall325

Count me in here..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keddy*


Hey guys may I please join the club? XD

Currently on the HIS 4670, but I slowly came up to here from an onboard X200 and soon getting a XFX 4850. Please count me in ;D


I would say the asus 4850 1GB is much better in terms of price/quality/cooling







I had it once. Great card. The best of the 4850's lol.
Welcome mate.


----------



## TwoDigitz

Please count me in, here are my current GPUz :










I have 2x 4890 in xfire and my screen res is 1920x1080 using Samsung sincmasta 23`


----------



## DeX

Add meh!! Sig Rig

EDIT: GPU-Z
Validation


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz* 
Please count me in, here are my current GPUz :










I have 2x 4890 in xfire and my screen res is 1920x1080 using Samsung sincmasta 23`

Are you related to twocables by any chance?


----------



## xdanisx

I've always loved ATI, and always will. I've got an ATI Radeon HD 4870

Thnx.


----------



## Chilly

Gotta update me this time







I now have the MSI Radeon 4890 OC







Along with my other two ATI Cards


----------



## H-man

I have always gone ATI since I could get my parents to buy computer games.


----------



## cytrik

repeating what i said in the AMD thread, hellow
can i join your ranks? xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=740755
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/95azc/

2 validations xP

i have had a few nvidz,(mostly in a computer given as a gift to me, later to be replaced with an ATI xD) but i am a die hard ATI fan


----------



## rambow70

sign me up! 5850 is on the way


----------



## JonJonOK

New red tide member right here! 2X HIS Radeon HD4850's in CF..... Planning on getting a 5800 series as soon as nVidia comes out with there dx11 cards.... should make ATI's cheaper >


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonJonOK*


New red tide member right here! 2X HIS Radeon HD4850's in CF..... Planning on getting a 5800 series as soon as nVidia comes out with there dx11 cards.... should make ATI's cheaper >











Good strategy







.


----------



## Webster200x

Hey there i just changed from my first ever Nvidia card the EN 9800GTX card and came back to ati, so i want to join the club again here are my screens


----------



## DesertRat

Hey, edit me to an XFX 4890 1GB would ya? I sold my 4870 awhile ago and got this card, it's pretty amazing IMHO.

Thanks


----------



## WingedCow

Add 2x XFX Radeon HD 5870 CrossfireX to my list =P


----------



## toyz72

i went from nvidia 8800gt to xfx 4890.cant say i regret it.core at 955,memory at 1020,how can you complain about that ,lol


----------



## loony

Add me in please. XFX 4650 512mb


----------



## CyberDruid

ATI: kicking butt, taking names.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Add me! My sig rig is the one I'd like to be remembered as using, but I've owned quite a lot of ATi machines.

My old sig rig had an X1950XT in it. What a beast. Gave my buddy's 8800GT a run for it's money years later. Beat it in some respects (it was heavily overclocked)

Edit: My sig rig had a typo. I have a HD5870.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## wierdo124

Wicked logo


----------



## coelacanth

Post 2000!

2 x Powercolor HD 4870 1GB in CrossFireX.

Add plz.


----------



## Prox

add me up, ploz.

Sapphire 4870x2 and expecting a Sapphire 5870 this Wednesday (Oct 7)

GPU-Z SS for


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkev*


4870 Saphire here. So you can add me to the list as well











Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I have a 4890 and 2x3870's, add me to the list please.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


Changed cards with my son, i'm running a XFX 4870 1Gb now











Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


I have been running my 4870 since February now, OCs like a champ!

I want to join!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


Join Me IN Please



Manufacturer : ATI
from ATI to ATI..









ATI RED TIDE
DRAGON FUSION

























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


My original build :

My current one : CF XFX [email protected]/4GHz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmenianLegend*


sign me UP got 2 5870's!!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *solracselbor*


switched over from GeForce 4MX to Radeon x800xt!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *♠♠Spade♠♠*


Slap me on the list.Went from Gtx280 to a 4870x2 n loving it



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mysticality*


Got a Radeon 9200SE back in the day... Matched the Sempron well. xD Went to a 7300GS and it was so/so.

Went from a 9600GT to the 4870 1GB... Am I satisfied? It's in my sig, isn't it? ;0



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keddy*


Hey guys may I please join the club? XD

Currently on the HIS 4670, but I slowly came up to here from an onboard X200 and soon getting a XFX 4850. Please count me in ;D



Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


Count me in here..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz*


Please count me in, here are my current GPUz :

I have 2x 4890 in xfire and my screen res is 1920x1080 using Samsung sincmasta 23`



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeX*


Add meh!! Sig Rig

EDIT: GPU-Z
Validation



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdanisx*


I've always loved ATI, and always will. I've got an ATI Radeon HD 4870

Thnx.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


I have always gone ATI since I could get my parents to buy computer games.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cytrik*


repeating what i said in the AMD thread, hellow
can i join your ranks? xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=740755
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/95azc/

2 validations xP

i have had a few nvidz,(mostly in a computer given as a gift to me, later to be replaced with an ATI xD) but i am a die hard ATI fan



Quote:



Originally Posted by *rambow70*


sign me up! 5850 is on the way











Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonJonOK*


New red tide member right here! 2X HIS Radeon HD4850's in CF..... Planning on getting a 5800 series as soon as nVidia comes out with there dx11 cards.... should make ATI's cheaper >











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Webster200x*


Hey there i just changed from my first ever Nvidia card the EN 9800GTX card and came back to ati, so i want to join the club again here are my screens



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Hey, edit me to an XFX 4890 1GB would ya? I sold my 4870 awhile ago and got this card, it's pretty amazing IMHO.

Thanks











Quote:



Originally Posted by *WingedCow*


Add 2x XFX Radeon HD 5870 CrossfireX to my list =P



Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


i went from nvidia 8800gt to xfx 4890.cant say i regret it.core at 955,memory at 1020,how can you complain about that ,lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *loony*


Add me in please. XFX 4650 512mb



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh*


Add me! My sig rig is the one I'd like to be remembered as using, but I've owned quite a lot of ATi machines.

My old sig rig had an X1950XT in it. What a beast. Gave my buddy's 8800GT a run for it's money years later. Beat it in some respects (it was heavily overclocked)

Edit: My sig rig had a typo. I have a HD5870.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Post 2000!

2 x Powercolor HD 4870 1GB in CrossFireX.

Add plz.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


add me up, ploz.

Sapphire 4870x2 and expecting a Sapphire 5870 this Wednesday (Oct 7)

GPU-Z SS for











*1.) I would like to welcome all to The Red Tide! 
2.) The Red Tide now has over 900 members! And we keep on growing! 
3.) Thank You CyberDruid for starting this club, Thank you Wierdo & all past secretaries of The Red Tide! 
4.) Keep on Ridding! *

And as always, PM me or post up any errors that were made in the process.

And thank you all for staying patient with out sometimes slow update schedule. School and life sometimes get in the way, but I never forget to update. Just takes some time...sometimes


----------



## Jeff78

Well, I am in the Dragon club, so I guess I should be in here.

Here's my validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=748733

I got a Toshiba laptop with a discrete nVidia card way back in the early Pentium 4 era and the laptop was so ****ty that I quit Intel and nVidia forever. After the display quit and had to be replaced for the 3rd time and I was told it was a common problem due to faulty nVidia chipsets, I ripped the 6800GT out of my Dell and beat it to death with a hammer out of pure spite then went and bought myself an X1900XT. Upgraded it to a 3850 some time down the road, and upgraded that to a 4870, which I am perfectly content with right now, though I had to RMA it the first time. It has been going strong for over a year now. The X1900 is in my mom's computer (still running after like 4 or 5 years or something of constant use) that I built for her now and the 3850 had a heatsink swap to make it passive and is in my HTPC now.

I love ATi.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeff78*


Well, I am in the Dragon club, so I guess I should be in here.

Here's my validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=748733

I got a Toshiba laptop with a discrete nVidia card way back in the early Pentium 4 era and the laptop was so ****ty that I quit Intel and nVidia forever. After the display quit and had to be replaced for the 3rd time and I was told it was a common problem due to faulty nVidia chipsets, I ripped the 6800GT out of my Dell and beat it to death with a hammer out of pure spite then went and bought myself an X1900XT. Upgraded it to a 3850 some time down the road, and upgraded that to a 4870, which I am perfectly content with right now, though I had to RMA it the first time. It has been going strong for over a year now. The X1900XT is in my mom's computer I built for her now and the 3850 had a heatsink swap to make it passive and is in my HTPC now.

I love ATi.


Blah blah blah, you're on the list.

Side Note of the Night: SMP Folding makes Google Doc's lag....wow...


----------



## sweffymo

Ridding what?

*Ridding the world of Evil and bad business ethics, that's what!*


----------



## CyberDruid

Ridding the world of unhappy GFX card owners









In my universe ATI is for gaming and benching and Nvidia is for Folding. However I would like to point out that there is one Crunching App that works extremely well on the new ATI cards. It's to help Astronomers and it's called MilkyWay.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=221741

That thread explains it better than I can. But ATI is about 4 times more efficient running that DC app than Nvidia...which is a first


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Ridding the world of unhappy GFX card owners









In my universe ATI is for gaming and benching and Nvidia is for Folding. However I would like to point out that there is one Crunching App that works extremely well on the new ATI cards. It's to help Astronomers and it's called MilkyWay.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=221741

That thread explains it better than I can. But ATI is about 4 times more efficient running that DC app than Nvidia...which is a first









That's awesome. Too bad my HD2600pro isn't supported...

Though, word on the block is Standford is getting in gear with their ATi client for [email protected] and we'll actually get some PPD for our $$


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah yeah...which century?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Yeah yeah...which century?











Hopefully soon.

It seems like HD4000's successfulness (word?) made an impact on them. And they announced a GPU3 client which will have superior ability for ATi cards.


----------



## sweffymo

You guys got that I was being sarcastic, right? I wouldn't go as far as to say that nVidia was evil...

MilkyWay looks really cool. I'm going to have to try it.

And I think you just say success. I'm looking forward to a better [email protected] client, but I may be an old man by then...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


You guys got that I was being sarcastic, right? I wouldn't go as far as to say that nVidia was evil...

MilkyWay looks really cool. I'm going to have to try it.

And I think you just say success. I'm looking forward to a better [email protected] client, but I may be an old man by then...


Oh no, I don't think nVidia is evil either.

If you go back about a month and a half you would see that I was OCN's largest collector of nVidia GPU's, but I've sold most of them, and most of my ATi GPU's.

I now just have 2 GTS250 1GB's (in x16/x16 SLi w/ PEX 965 @ 3.95ghz) & 1 8800GTS 512MB (with Q9400)

The Pentium Extreme is my step dads, and the Q9400 is my brothers

I just have my HD2600pro now lol. This card I've had since DX10 launch.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Oh no, I don't think nVidia is evil either.

If you go back about a month and a half you would see that I was OCN's largest collector of nVidia GPU's, but I've sold most of them, and most of my ATi GPU's.

I now just have 2 GTS250 1GB's (in x16/x16 SLi w/ PEX 965 @ 3.95ghz) & 1 8800GTS 512MB (with Q9400)

The Pentium Extreme is my step dads, and the Q9400 is my brothers

I just have my HD2600pro now lol. This card I've had since DX10 launch.


Yeah, I have had like 3 graphics cards in my life... A Matrox 3D accelerator, an ATI RAGE Pro 128 (I forget how much RAM it has) and my 4890. The reason for this is that I only used my family's computers until June, and then I built my own for "school work."

I do, however, have OCN's largest wish list!


----------



## Tator Tot

I actually forgot, but I still own a pair of 7800GTX's.

Just because they are not worth selling really.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I actually forgot, but I still own a pair of 7800GTX's.

Just because they are not worth selling really.


Honest mistake, happens all the time...


----------



## Tator Tot

I should have remembered them. I used them to test SLi on my board and I got it working. lol

But just to see if I could get it going from that russian hax.


----------



## DanielF50

Could you add me to the list please?

Although I have a Sapphire Radeon 4890 OC im not as pleased with it at the moment... I think I may be sending it back as I think it is faulty, on CSS when Im on a server with 3/4 people on it, depending on the map, I can get 300-900fps but when I log on to my favourite server, with 46 players on it, I only get 30-100fps (whereas my P4 3GHz, 1GB Ram & X850 XT PE Dell PC on low settings gets that) :/

Dan


----------



## Contagion

Can you update me please?
thnx


----------



## CyberDruid

5870=stone crusher.

If you can't play it on the 58XX you've got problems.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well the last Nvidia i could remember i had was the GF3 Ti 500 after that allways and forever ATI!
I now hown a ATi HD5870 Sapphire and very happy with it



Count me IN!


----------



## CyberDruid

I imagine so. If I were to upgrade that would be my first pick.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


Could you add me to the list please?

Although I have a Sapphire Radeon 4890 OC im not as pleased with it at the moment... I think I may be sending it back as I think it is faulty, on CSS when Im on a server with 3/4 people on it, depending on the map, I can get 300-900fps but when I log on to my favourite server, with 46 players on it, I only get 30-100fps (whereas my P4 3GHz, 1GB Ram & X850 XT PE Dell PC on low settings gets that) :/

Dan


That sounds like either a driver/OS related issue. Maybe if you post up all your settings and such I can help you get this resolved.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Well the last Nvidia i could remember i had was the GF3 Ti 500 after that allways and forever ATI!
I now hown a ATi HD5870 Sapphire and very happy with it 
Count me IN!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Can you update me please?
thnx (HIS HD5870)


Guy's just a quick note, please make sure to list your card in your post so I know what to put in.

Makes things easier.

The list is updated for you folks though. Glad to see more Red Riders!


----------



## LemonSlice

I need a change! Scrap the HD4890 out, incoming HD4870x2









Edit: Sapphire 4870x2








And put my trusty x1600pro in too lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


I need a change! Scrap the HD4890 out, incoming HD4870x2









Edit: Sapphire 4870x2








And put my trusty x1600pro in too lol


Will do man.

Thanks for including the name and all


----------



## [CyGnus]

By the way 9.10b RC7 Released go to www.msi.com


----------



## nukem

Just installed a brand spanky new Sapphire 4870.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nukem*


Just installed a brand spanky new Sapphire 4870.


You're on the list


----------



## LemonSlice

Lol my x1600 isn't a sapphire, I actually don't KNOW what it is







. Got it on eBay as a random temporary display card, and it isn't bad for what I paid, $8


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


Lol my x1600 isn't a sapphire, I actually don't KNOW what it is







. Got it on eBay as a random temporary display card, and it isn't bad for what I paid, $8










Well it's a sapphire now >.>

It's probably an ATi or ATi OEM card.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That sounds like either a driver/OS related issue. Maybe if you post up all your settings and such I can help you get this resolved.

First off, thanks for adding me to the list









Second, I've tried nearly everything I can think off except for swaping CPU's, Ive even re-installed XP on a clean HDD and seemed to get the same results...

At first I thought it was a driver problem, then a over heating card (as it runs pretty hot, my brothers 4830 runs at 30*c on desktop whereas my 4890 runs at 58*c on the desktop and 70*c in games) but I think this is normal, is it now?

Now, the only thing I can thing that I can think of it being is faulty hardware... Everything Ive tried is listed (below) & everyone seems to have had a shot at helping but none of the said solutions work









http://www.overclock.net/ati/577861-...w-fps-css.html

Thanks








Dan


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
First off, thanks for adding me to the list









Second, I've tried nearly everything I can think off except for swaping CPU's, Ive even re-installed XP on a clean HDD and seemed to get the same results...

At first I thought it was a driver problem, then a over heating card (as it runs pretty hot, my brothers 4830 runs at 30*c on desktop whereas my 4890 runs at 58*c on the desktop and 70*c in games) but I think this is normal, is it now?

Now, the only thing I can thing that I can think of it being is faulty hardware... Everything Ive tried is listed (below) & everyone seems to have had a shot at helping but none of the said solutions work










http://www.overclock.net/ati/577861-...w-fps-css.html

Thanks








Dan

No problem man.

I bookmarked the thread and I"ll take a look at it later and see if I can add anything.


----------



## antonis21

change my hd4870 to xfx hd5870.i am very proud of my new card


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antonis21* 
change my hd4870 to xfx hd5870.i am very proud of my new card

Got it brother!
















Grats on your new card


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks for all your constant updating Tater.


----------



## coffeejunky

Add me please, details in sig, I can't believe I'm not a member of this given recent events









Also, if any of you are running aftermarket, please take a look at the ATi Aftermarket Cooling Database
It should hopefully make aftermarket cooling choices easier


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Thanks for all your constant updating Tater.

For all my constant updates you should send me your x2's to bench with
















But it's no prob CD, Glad to help out where I can.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Add me please, details in sig, I can't believe I'm not a member of this given recent events









Also, if any of you are running aftermarket, please take a look at the ATi Aftermarket Cooling Database
It should hopefully make aftermarket cooling choices easier










No problem man. And Grats on your new position!







Do a good job, or I might have some Red Riders breathing down your neck.


----------



## utnorris

You can add me back to the ATI club. Got my XFX HD5870 and she is smokin'. Here is a taste:


----------



## CyberDruid

Tater I'd rather send you a pair of beta FC-5 to play with but I can't.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utnorris* 
You can add me back to the ATI club. Got my XFX HD5870 and she is smokin'. Here is a taste:

You're on the list buddy
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Tater I'd rather send you a pair of beta FC-5 to play with but I can't.

Lamptron needs to get back to me. I want to mess with that thing. See if I can throw all my Yate's on one channel


----------



## CyberDruid

At 30W you could easily do that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


At 30W you could easily do that.


Yeah it's 60watts a channel.... that's just so much power...

I'd need to pick up more San Ace H1011's or H101's. Maybe another 2 Delta AFB's.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No problem man. And Grats on your new position!







Do a good job, or I might have some Red Riders breathing down your neck.










Haha, I'll try and do the job justice. If anyone has any suggestions, or anything they would like to see happen, just drop me a PM







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Haha, I'll try and do the job justice. If anyone has any suggestions, or anything they would like to see happen, just drop me a PM







.


I might have a few things to drop off so keep your PM box tidy.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I might have a few things to drop off so keep your PM box tidy.










Its not tidy but I have room for another 8,000


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Its not tidy but I have room for another 8,000


















Get to work!


----------



## flipmatthew

XFX HD 5870!! add me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*


XFX HD 5870!! add me.


It's done.


----------



## Chilly

I now have the ATI/MSI Radeon HD 4890 OC, R4890-T2D1G-OC is the model's name







And I still have my other two ATI Graphics Cards


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
I now have the ATI/MSI Radeon HD 4890 OC, R4890-T2D1G-OC is the model's name







And I still have my other two ATI Graphics Cards









Wai i gotta du dis?










Keep rockin man, you're up.


----------



## wierdo124

Sorry for my lack of many updates lately







been busy with school


----------



## ericld

Two Saphire HD 4870's in crossfire, 1gig each and full 16x16 on a Gygabyte MA-GA790FX UD5P. All AMD/ATI here baby.


----------



## wierdo124

added


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Sorry for my lack of many updates lately







been busy with school


It's alright.

And good job, you got an add in this month









Just keep rockin your school man. At the end of the day, one of us will get to it.


----------



## iPood

Please add me, I went from a xfx gefore 9800gt to a an xfx Radeon 5870 1gb and I'm loving this red monster! Pics on page 62 of 5800 owners club, for those who are lazy I reposted em here:

In the box:










Compared to my 9800gt with the zalman vf1000 cooler, damn this card is huge!









11" long...that's what she said...










They look like car exhausts...but they are intakes?










I tried to be a photogropher and attempted to take some type of angular pics




























It barely fit in my case










As you can see I can't have a hard drive in front of it










Awesome that this card fits inside of a $35 Logysis case


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPood*


Please add me, I went from a xfx gefore 9800gt to a an xfx Radeon 5870 1gb and I'm loving this red monster! Pics on page 62 of 5800 owners club, for those who are lazy I reposted em here:


added


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No problem man.

I bookmarked the thread and I"ll take a look at it later and see if I can add anything.










Ahhh, thank you, did you ever get around to reading it?









Dan


----------



## lob3s

Add me and my HD4870 XOC to the list. I need to be in this club. ATi or DIE!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lob3s*


Add me and my HD4870 XOC to the list. I need to be in this club. ATi or DIE!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


Ahhh, thank you, did you ever get around to reading it?









Dan


Been a bit busy mate. 
School and whatnot. Sorry about that. I might be able to take a look tonight if I don't get caught up in another multi-national L4D frat party.


----------



## iscariot

Add me went for duel 4890 when I got my first PC built after three years of being without one.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


Add me went for duel 4890 when I got my first PC built after three years of being without one.


Ouch man that's painful









You're on the list


----------



## Core2uu

HIS Radeon HD4870


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core2uu* 
HIS Radeon HD4870

You're on the list









I'm out for the night Red Riders.


----------



## hermitmaster

Sign me up! I just ordered a HIS HD 4670 512mb Turbo to replace my Visiontek HD 2600 Pro. All hail ATI!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*


Sign me up! I just ordered a HIS HD 4670 512mb Turbo to replace my Visiontek HD 2600 Pro. All hail ATI!


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Been a bit busy mate. 
School and whatnot. Sorry about that. I might be able to take a look tonight if I don't get caught up in another multi-national L4D frat party.


Ah, well thank you for your time anyways, would be nice to get this sorted but seems everyone's run out of ideas aha









Dan


----------



## LemonSlice

I've been added already, but I have to express that the 4870x2 is full of crazy power, and since I got it for $240...


----------



## Jeff78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


I've been added already, but I have to express that the 4870x2 is full of crazy power, and since I got it for $240...


Working on a deal with my friend for two 4870X2s right now for 200$ each. I can't even imagine what I will do with them. All I do on my computer is browse the internet. I blame OCN.


----------



## kga92

Helloo! Ordered an Radeon 4890 on the summer, lovin' it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


Helloo! Ordered an Radeon 4890 on the summer, lovin' it










Feel the love







You're on the list.


----------



## Skiivari

Yay 2400pro







oc'd to, like crazy.


----------



## vuxdu

I don't think I was ever on the list but I have owned many ati cards. But add me in!

Asus 5850 1048576 KB


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skiivari* 
Yay 2400pro







oc'd to, like crazy.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *vuxdu* 
I don't think I was ever on the list but I have owned many ati cards. But add me in!

Asus 5850 1048576 KB

Morning update fellow!


----------



## MalXenos

Dual 4870's in CF. Loving it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MalXenos*


Dual 4870's in CF. Loving it


----------



## Wishmaker

Group hug!!!







.

I just counted how many ATI I have







.

1. 2 x XFX HD4890 XXX
2. 2 x Sapphire HD5870
3. 1 x 9700 Pro
4. 1x 9600 XT
5. 1 x 1900XT


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Group hug!!!







.

I just counted how many ATI I have







.

1. 2 x XFX HD4890 XXX
2. 2 x Sapphire HD5870
3. 1 x 9700 Pro
4. 1x 9600 XT
5. 1 x 1900XT


Do you need all of these added to the list?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Do you need all of these added to the list?



No mate, just the two 5870s and my 4890s







. Would not want you to spend all night writing all those cards down







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Group hug!!!







.
I just counted how many ATI I have







.

1. 2 x XFX HD4890 XXX
2. 2 x Sapphire HD5870
3. 1 x 9700 Pro
4. 1x 9600 XT
5. 1 x 1900XT



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


No mate, just the two 5870s and my 4890s







. Would not want you to spend all night writing all those cards down







.


They are all on the list.


----------



## Snowman1989

Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770! Haven't gotten it yet but im excited as heck! It's my first ATI card, I got a SLI board cause I used to think nVidia was way better but boy was I wrong, GO ATI!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770! Haven't gotten it yet but im excited as heck! It's my first ATI card, I got a SLI board cause I used to think nVidia was way better but boy was I wrong, GO ATI!









My work here is done.


----------



## twich12

long time ATI enthusiast.... new comer to oc.net
sapphire radeon hd 4870


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


long time ATI enthusiast.... new comer to Overclock.net 
sapphire radeon hd 4870


Welcome to OCN
















You're on the list.


----------



## Tekgun

Hi, add me and my hd4890 in please....
_convert circa 2002_


----------



## Wishmaker

Cheers for your efforts mate







.


----------



## ashtyler

add me up please.. eversince an ATI fan... thnx!


----------



## Blaze051806

Sign me up also. i remember my geforce 7600 card. gave me problems all the time... never really worked right. then i moved to geforce 8600 and it had alot of issues as well. wouldn't run at stock clocks.. after that bought a ATI 4870. and now im the proud owner of a HIS 5850.







go red tide! and to all Nividia fan boys. get off this topic if your going to rant. go make your own. GTX3..what? thats what i thought


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tekgun*


Hi, add me and my hd4890 in please....
_convert circa 2002_











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blaze051806*


Sign me up also. i remember my geforce 7600 card. gave me problems all the time... never really worked right. then i moved to geforce 8600 and it had alot of issues as well. wouldn't run at stock clocks.. after that bought a ATI 4870. and now im the proud owner of a HIS 5850.







go red tide! and to all Nividia fan boys. get off this topic if your going to rant. go make your own. GTX3..what? thats what i thought


You're on the list
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


add me up please.. eversince an ATI fan... thnx!


That's a Sapphire HD5870 & 2 Power Color's, but what are they the HD4770s?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Cheers for your efforts mate







.


Danke schÃ¶n


----------



## XiZeL

put me on the list


----------



## jrock1019

Nvidias always rubbed me the wrong way, long time ati supporter, new owner of the beautiful Sapphire Radeon HD 5870! Sign me up.


----------



## SgtHop

You're lucky, j. Do want. I only really use my Nvidia cards for folding, since ATI cards don't get dick for PPD. Well, that' a lie, but whatev, lol.


----------



## Volvo

hello, long time ATi fan.
first time was a radeon 9200PRO, now using a rather embarrasing at this age, X1300PRO, which overclocks surprisingly well. looks cool too.

planning for a dual HD4670 setup later this year


----------



## Volvo

for me, nvidia stank because two mx440's blew up on me.


----------



## reanor

Gigabyte Radeon HD 5870 here. Add me please.


----------



## scaz

Sign me up. I have a diamon 2600xt and a shappire 3870 in the mail! Woot! when I can find another 3870 for under $100 i will have crossfire!


----------



## jXsun

I've got an x1800xt and plans for a 5850 soon!


----------



## PCWIZMTL

put me on that list!


----------



## Volvo

seeing all the profiles w/ ATI badges here is fun


----------



## Nenkitsune

I've got two Oc'd 4830's here ^_^


----------



## Lunchbox21984

CD, can you Change mine too one 3870 right, took down my xfire and about to upgrade to a 5770.

thank you sir


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


add me up please.. eversince an ATI fan... thnx!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You're on the list
















That's a Sapphire HD5870 & 2 Power Color's, but what are they the HD4770s?

Danke schÃ¶n


yup! thats Power Color 4770's but before that i used 3870 x2


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrock1019*


Nvidias always rubbed me the wrong way, long time ati supporter, new owner of the beautiful Sapphire Radeon HD 5870! Sign me up.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


hello, long time ATi fan.
first time was a radeon 9200PRO, now using a rather embarrasing at this age, X1300PRO, which overclocks surprisingly well. looks cool too.

planning for a dual HD4670 setup later this year











Quote:



Originally Posted by *reanor*


Gigabyte Radeon HD 5870 here. Add me please.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


Sign me up. I have a diamon 2600xt and a shappire 3870 in the mail! Woot! when I can find another 3870 for under $100 i will have crossfire!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jXsun*


I've got an x1800xt and plans for a 5850 soon!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*


put me on that list! 4850 crossfire



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


I've got two Oc'd 4830's here ^_^



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984*


CD, can you Change mine too one 3870 right, took down my xfire and about to upgrade to a 5770.

thank you sir











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashtyler*


yup! thats Power Color 4770's but before that i used 3870 x2










I've got an eye for these things









Tator Tot Eyeballs, powered by ATi Eyefinity

Everyone is updated on the list


----------



## cytrik

hmm, if i already posted here, i am sorry,but i honestly couldn't find my post via UserCP or checkin the last 10 or so pages, so um yah, i love ATI always have, probly always will

currently running a HD4670
and ive had you guys in my sig for a while, so um, yah please add me xD

also if this wasn't posted here before
running the new 9.10 and loving them
http://blogs.amd.com/play/2009/10/22...E2%80%99s-new/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cytrik*


hmm, if i already posted here, i am sorry,but i honestly couldn't find my post via UserCP or checkin the last 10 or so pages, so um yah, i love ATI always have, probly always will

currently running a HD4670
and ive had you guys in my sig for a while, so um, yah please add me xD


You are already on the list. I have you down with a VisionTek Radeon HD4670 1GB


----------



## Zzyzx

Need to join up with my brand new Sapphire HD 5870!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zzyzx* 
Need to join up with my brand new Sapphire HD 5870!


----------



## wierdo124

I swear, every time i look at this thread, Tator has everything updated. Then i see the three days that nobody updated for. Don't know why i didn't look then.

I'm really not avoiding it, you just always beat me to it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I swear, every time i look at this thread, Tator has everything updated. Then i see the three days that nobody updated for. Don't know why i didn't look then.

I'm really not avoiding it, you just always beat me to it









Thursday I can't really update.

Weekends usually go well for me.

Mon/Tues/Wed are a tossup if I can or not though.


----------



## halifax1

Add me to the list.

Halifax1 - 4870 1GB.

Switched over after having an NVIDIA card for every revision or system that I ever had or built.


----------



## Jeff78

Upgraded to tri-fire. Finally got it working right!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Add me to the list.

Halifax1 - 4870 1GB.

Switched over after having an NVIDIA card for every revision or system that I ever had or built.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeff78*


Upgraded to tri-fire. Finally got it working right!










Updated


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Updated


You rule, Mr. 1105 reputation.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


You rule, Mr. 1105 reputation.










My next Milestone is 1174.3 to match my RAM









EDIT: Then 1600, then 2700, then 3400, then 4000


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


My next Milestone is 1174.3 to match my RAM









EDIT: Then 1600, then 2700, then 3400, then 4000


Lol. I'll stick around to see you hit 4000. That will be insane.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Lol. I'll stick around to see you hit 4000. That will be insane.


Only took me a year to hit 1k


----------



## Khalil_y

hey please add me ive been swimming with the RED TIDE since my first PC.


----------



## Khalil_y

hey please add me ive been swimming with the RED TIDE since my first PC.


----------



## wierdo124

Updated. Ha, take that Tator









error10's rep > Tator


----------



## Sickened1

My card's could use some updating!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Updated. Ha, take that Tator









error10's rep > Tator

All from guides man.







My Rep is genuine, thread to thread, hard work.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
My card's could use some updating!

2 x Sapphire HD5850 (CrossfireX)


----------



## philhalo66

i switched from an EVGA E-GeForce 9800gtx+ and loving every second


----------



## kyleax1

Evga 8800 gts to Sapphire HD 5850

You can look at my Sniper Project Pics link in my sig for proof if you need it


----------



## Evil-Jester

... im in







i have a 4670 and a new 4890 on the way







GO ATI


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
All from guides man.







My Rep is genuine, thread to thread, hard work.









2 x Sapphire HD5850 (CrossfireX)









Bro, i've written just as many guides as error10 and i don't have his rep. I think he got them same way as you, but faster. My guides usually net me 10 rep or so a piece.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


i switched from an EVGA E-GeForce 9800gtx+ and loving every second


XFX Radeon 4870 1GB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kyleax1*


Evga 8800 gts to Sapphire HD 5850

You can look at my Sniper Project Pics link in my sig for proof if you need it



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


... im in







i have a 4670 and a new 4890 on the way







GO ATI



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Bro, i've written just as many guides as error10 and i don't have his rep. I think he got them same way as you, but faster. My guides usually net me 10 rep or so a piece.










His VMware SMP [email protected] made easy whateverthread is probably a huge net of REP+.

Either way, I'll pass him soon. Maybe.


----------



## breakfromyou

I used to be completely AMD/Nvidia. Then I went Intel for a bit, sold all that crap and went back to AMD, but becuase they bought ATI, i traded an 8800gt for a 4850. The 8800gt was about 3 months old, and the duorb i put on it had one fan die on it. Sold it for cheap and I've been happy with this 4850.

3450, 4670, 4850, HD 3200, HD3300, HD4200. All were great experiences, and they all still work. Unlike every NVidia card i've come across.

I had a Radeon 7000 and an X300...on my floor with a pile of junk on top of them. The 7000 spent some time unprotected under my bed. Guess what...it still works. ATI cards only have fans that die. Replace it, and you're good to go.


----------



## Glyphor

Sign me up...been a fan since the voodoo days got taken away.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I'm in, my 4870 is the shiz.


----------



## valkyriesII

i went from one gtx 280 to sli but was a disaster. the evga gtx 280 recert cards i got were bad. the first time the card died within 1 day and the rma card died within a week. not only to mention had driver issues also. returned the damn card and sold my other one. then i bought 2 ati 5850s and had no issues at all. image quality is so much better compared to nvidia cards. from now on, i am going to buy ati cards in the future.


----------



## MrMason

3 4890's here!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breakfromyou* 
I used to be completely AMD/Nvidia. Then I went Intel for a bit, sold all that crap and went back to AMD, but becuase they bought ATI, i traded an 8800gt for a 4850. The 8800gt was about 3 months old, and the duorb i put on it had one fan die on it. Sold it for cheap and I've been happy with this 4850.

3450, 4670, 4850, HD 3200, HD3300, HD4200. All were great experiences, and they all still work. Unlike every NVidia card i've come across.

I had a Radeon 7000 and an X300...on my floor with a pile of junk on top of them. The 7000 spent some time unprotected under my bed. Guess what...it still works. ATI cards only have fans that die. Replace it, and you're good to go.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Glyphor* 
Sign me up...been a fan since the voodoo days got taken away.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
I'm in, my 4870 is the shiz.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *valkyriesII* 
i went from one gtx 280 to sli but was a disaster. the evga gtx 280 recert cards i got were bad. the first time the card died within 1 day and the rma card died within a week. not only to mention had driver issues also. returned the damn card and sold my other one. then i bought 2 ati 5850s and had no issues at all. image quality is so much better compared to nvidia cards. from now on, i am going to buy ati cards in the future.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrMason* 
3 4890's here!
















Hmm..







..what's that? *Update The Red Tide* _Tator Tot_!?

Sure thing guys!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

ALWAYS been a fan! Started with my Rage 128 PRO, then got a Radeon 9800, then a X850XT, then X1900XT, then X1950XTX, now 5770.


----------



## SonDa5

Add me to the list plese.









Here is my GPU progression over the last 3 years.

Had NVIDIA AGP 8x EVGA 7800 GS.(gone)
Upgraded to ATI AGP8x HD3850 and I was hooked. (gone)
Next came 2 HD4850s in Xfire which were great. (gone)
Next came the 40nm bug and went HD4770s in Xfire. (I still own)
Right now I'm enjoying single GPU power from a HD5850 which works a little better
than my HD4770s in Xfire and has Direct X11.


----------



## Nexus6

I'm in: Sapphire Radeon 4870x2.


----------



## kkbob33

Join me up.  HD 5770. one for now


----------



## mrod

Add me please ... Sapphire 4870 1GB


----------



## Volcom13

Volcom13

2x 4870X2


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
ALWAYS been a fan! Started with my Rage 128 PRO, then got a Radeon 9800, then a X850XT, then X1900XT, then X1950XTX, now 5770.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
Add me to the list plese.









Here is my GPU progression over the last 3 years.

Had NVIDIA AGP 8x EVGA 7800 GS.(gone)
Upgraded to ATI AGP8x HD3850 and I was hooked. (gone)
Next came 2 HD4850s in Xfire which were great. (gone)
Next came the 40nm bug and went HD4770s in Xfire. (I still own)
Right now I'm enjoying single GPU power from a HD5850 which works a little better
than my HD4770s in Xfire and has Direct X11.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexus6* 
I'm in: Sapphire Radeon 4870x2.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Join me up. HD 5770. one for now

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrod* 
Add me please ... Sapphire 4870 1GB


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
Volcom13

2x 4870X2

DONE!

It's okay tator, you can do it next time, if i don't beat you again


----------



## wierdo124

Also, spreadsheet is prettier


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
DONE!

It's okay tator, you can do it next time, if i don't beat you again































Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Also, spreadsheet is prettier

It's hard to update from my phone. And I'm currently getting blitzed so...you can have this one.









BTW: The new spread sheet looks pretty good man


----------



## Axxess+

C-Can I join the club ?
My 4870's PCB is blue, though... ;_;


----------



## hak8or

I have a 1650 with the red pcb. It looks so nice with my 680i black pcb and blue ram sticks!








By hak8or, shot with DMC-TZ3 at 2009-11-01

It looks nice


----------



## omninmo

Can someone add me to the list?









Powercolor PCS+ 4870 1Gb CROSSFIRE

hehehe







thx!


----------



## amder

Add me too, got a ASUS 5850 1GB


----------



## entiquity

switched off of nividia some years back, ATI ALL THE WAY!

Running 2x Radeon HD 4870 1GB Crossfired.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

OK CD, upgrade my Status to a HIS Radeon HD5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB card please sir!!!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984*


OK CD, upgrade my Status to a HIS Radeon HD5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB card please sir!!!


Great card isn't it? What did you upgrade from?


----------



## lob3s

I was actually looking at the spreadsheets and I was listed as having a HD4890 XOC, but I actually have a HD4870 XOC.


----------



## sayuki288

Hi can you add me too card's on my sig Palit HD48701gb

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5q68a/


----------



## Pandemahaos

getting my 4890 Vapor-x back from RMA Friday. Please add me to the list. Thanks


----------



## Dallus

Been with ATi since the gamecube first came out. I've got a Diamond HD4870 1GB, and hopefully another 1 or x2 on the way!


----------



## Gen

Update me, 2x Sapphire 5770's in Crossfire.


----------



## Console-hater

Got HD 5850 this week, yet to be used. Put me on Red Tide. This is first time I had non-IGP graphic.


----------



## stetsonaw

I'm on my third.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
Got HD 5850 this week, yet to be used. Put me on Red Tide. This is first time I had non-IGP graphic.

5850 is a great card, you should throw at least 1 more stick a ram in ther, pretty cheap on newegg for gig sticks


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Console-hater*


Got HD 5850 this week, yet to be used. Put me on Red Tide. This is first time I had non-IGP graphic.


If your sig rig is correct you won't even be able to run that card on your MB. You don't have any PCIe slots. Just 3x PCI and 1x AGP x8. You should have spent that money updating your set up instead.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


If your sig rig is correct you won't even be able to run that card on your MB. You don't have any PCIe slots. Just 3x PCI and 1x AGP x8. You should have spent that money updating your set up instead.


I was thinking the same thing. Even if the MB supported PCIe the proc would hinder performance significantly.


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


I'm on my third.


and by that i mean my third radeon...


----------



## Apocolypze01

Put me on the list plz


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


If your sig rig is correct you won't even be able to run that card on your MB. You don't have any PCIe slots. Just 3x PCI and 1x AGP x8. You should have spent that money updating your set up instead.


No, not on this sig. But completely new computer. I can provide a evidence if you want.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
No, not on this sig. But completely new computer. I can provide a evidence if you want.

No need to provide evidence, I was just concerned... didn't want you to have hardware you couldn't use









game on!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axxess+* 
C-Can I join the club ?
My 4870's PCB is blue, though... ;_;


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hak8or* 
I have a 1650 with the red pcb. It looks so nice with my 680i black pcb and blue ram sticks!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *omninmo* 
Can someone add me to the list?








Powercolor PCS+ 4870 1Gb CROSSFIRE
hehehe







thx!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *amder* 
Add me too, got a ASUS 5850 1GB


Quote:


Originally Posted by *entiquity* 
switched off of nividia some years back, ATI ALL THE WAY!
Running 2x Radeon HD 4870 1GB Crossfired.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
OK CD, upgrade my Status to a HIS Radeon HD5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB card please sir!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sayuki288* 
Hi can you add me too card's on my sig Palit HD48701gb http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5q68a/


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
getting my 4890 Vapor-x back from RMA Friday. Please add me to the list. Thanks


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dallus* 
Been with ATi since the gamecube first came out. I've got a Diamond HD4870 1GB, and hopefully another 1 or x2 on the way!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Update me, 2x Sapphire 5770's in Crossfire.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
Got HD 5850 this week, yet to be used. Put me on Red Tide. This is first time I had non-IGP graphic.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apocolypze01* 
Put me on the list plz








Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X 1GB

List Updated
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *lob3s* 
I was actually looking at the spreadsheets and I was listed as having a HD4890 XOC, but I actually have a HD4870 XOC.

Fixed it. Sorry about that


----------



## CyberDruid

All hail the Tater
Faithful friendly updater
This Secretary General
Is a First Class Mineral
And does it sooner than later


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


All hail the Tater
Faithful friendly updater
This Secretary General
Is a First Class Mineral
And does it sooner than later


----------



## Darksylum

power to the gamers, power to AMD, power to the red tide! may we never faulter, may we never fail!, may our drivers work forever!!!!!!!!!! We pray anyway


----------



## ultralord910

I recently upgraded my system, so put me on the list!


----------



## stetsonaw

can you add me?


----------



## kkbob33

217 pages!









I'm actually amazed at how many people on here own a mid range card like the 5770.

Possibly because its so hard to find a 5850(or a 5870 for that matter)? I know that's why I bought two 5770s.


----------



## stetsonaw

that and the 5800s are twice the price!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


that and the 5800s are twice the price!


Now that i think of it a 5770 runs everything pretty well except for _Crysis _and _Stalker : CS_ too. Two of 'em lets ya pump up the AA though.


----------



## coelacanth

@CyberDruid
The limerick was priceless!!!

I don't know exactly how GPUs + their drivers work, but just from gaming with both Nvidia and ATI cards, I have to say that ATI anti-aliasing is peerless.
(I keep my CCC set to 16x AA [Box] with adaptive AA).

Just my opinion, got nothing technical to back this up.


----------



## ArmenianLegend

1000th post woot!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


All hail the Tater
Faithful friendly updater
This Secretary General
Is a First Class Mineral
And does it sooner than later


Was that a poem? Sorry i don't know peotry


----------



## CyberDruid

A limerick and I wub you too...but not much rhymes with wierdo


----------



## wierdo124

Which is why most people have taken to calling me god. Easier to rhyme.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Add me..I've had the following:

Rage 3d Prophet 8900 128mb DDR2
Radeon x700 128Mb DDR3
HD3450 256Mb GDDR3
HD3470 256Mb GDDR3*
HD4670 1GB GDDR3*
HD4890 1GB GDDR3*

* - Current in use


----------



## CyberDruid

He's not so much Weirdo as odd
In preferring we all call him God
But to a man who is blind
(or just out of his mind)
a wink is as good as a nod.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
He's not so much Weirdo as odd
In preferring we all call him God
But to a man who is blind
(or just out of his mind)
a wink is as good as a nod.

Please keep 'em coming. Fantastic stuff. How are you the limerick master?


----------



## Toonshorty

*EDIT *my entry. I have my X850XT still but also have an XFX HD 5770 arriving Friday the 13th (owait ... darn ... it's gonna be DOA)


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Was that a poem? Sorry i don't know peotry


to be red tide or no to be red tide thats serious question 
lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
to be red tide or no to be red tide thats serious question
lol

Red Tide = Poets and philosophers.

Green mire = Philistines.


----------



## CyberDruid

Babylon must fall!


----------



## Aznboy1993

Just switched from green to red the past week. Gonna stay with ATI for now. Better price vs. performance ratio







Love my 4890s!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Please keep 'em coming. Fantastic stuff. How are you the limerick master?


CD is the master of everything.

In other news,
*RED TIDE IS UPDATED!*


----------



## Imglidinhere

Add me please!


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I guess you can eject from the club, just sold my 4870 to Deviance.


----------



## und0

add me to list please... i just picked up my Sapphire HD 5870, and here are some pics...


----------



## kkbob33

The 5870 is a great card


----------



## und0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


The 5870 is a great card










hehe yah i heard...


----------



## phaseshift

memememe toooo


----------



## hubwub

I'd like to join the club.










CPU-Z and GPU-Z


----------



## Fox_Smash

I got a 4870 last month, please add me to the list. 
THIS CARD OWNS, upgraded from a 8800GT.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

I want to get 5870, but these kiddy designs are killing me. Update me to 2 4870x2s CF'd HIS/Diamond.


----------



## blooder11181

just got asus hd4770 512mb ddr5 not powercolor hd4730


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

ME i want to join!!!! i got Sapphier ATI Radeon HD 4670 1GB GDDR3 mem and a nice arctic cooling accelero pro 2 cooler for it... i love the performace of this card... gunna get a 4870 or a 5850 when it gets a little cheaper.... the only thing that ruins my love of ATI is the fact that my current processor is to Bull crap to run it well, and that i cant seem to get my Catalyst running...

http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...ml#post7665275

However i still love ATI!!! i had a Nvidia 8400GS for a while....(aka less then a week)

and i returned it cuz you know what??? its weak... its hot... and it has no additional stuff in it.... i got a whole catalst suite and Nvidia just gave me a card and some drivers....


----------



## CDub07

Me wants to joins. Have a Visiontek Radeon HD 3870 Clocked at 820mhz/1220mhz GDDR4.


----------



## DomeD-

I want in ATI ftw. Nvidia can lick my brown eye


----------



## blooder11181

i have a single hd4850 not 2 in crossfire
and remove powercolor x1650pro agp (my agp system died)


----------



## DomeD-

I have a 4870 1 gb for xmas im going to treat myself to a 5850








They will work together good for me














:














D


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

so do i get to join??? do i have to post a pic? PM me what i have to do cuz i have a bit o work to do and cant sit here refreshing the whole time..


----------



## Levenly

i'm in the process of building my current rig below... add me to your club.


----------



## Formula7

I want in! XFX HD 4770.









Saving up for a 5850... or a 5970??? Lol, yea, right.


----------



## DomeD-

Im not clear on how to join either PM ME Red Tide FTW!~!!!!


----------



## Oli4v

So i can join this group

Main rig is powered with 2 watercoold HD4870 512's, a Sapphire and an Asus ...
2nd rig is powered atm with a +- dead 7900GT, a HD3850 512mb should be here in 2-3 Days

I'm pretty satisfied with ATi








Parent's rig got a HD3650 256mb and my sisters pc has a HD3870 512mb onboard


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi all,

Need to let you know at least for me, the entry listed is VERY out of date. I currently have just downgraded to a HD4670 pending the 5xxx series sorting out their teething issues.

GPU-Z attached as proof.


----------



## TwoDigitz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Hi all,

Need to let you know at least for me, the entry listed is VERY out of date. I currently have just downgraded to a HD4670 pending the 5xxx series sorting out their teething issues.

GPU-Z attached as proof.









What do you mean "downgraded"? & what do you mean "5xxx teething issues"?

Please explicate


----------



## Quantum Reality

I had a HD4890. I traded it. Therefore since I now use a HD4670, clearly I have downgraded.

5xxx teething issues = 5770 BIOS problems, 58xx availability issues. Also unconfirmed trend of early DOAs on some 5xxx series cards. I will be waiting until the new year for this all to be sorted out.

I have "explicated" sufficiently, yes?


----------



## kow_ciller

2x 4890s here.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz*


What do you mean "downgraded"? & what do you mean "5xxx teething issues"?

Please explicate


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/downgrade


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Can I join? I have a 9250AD, lol now I'll be on Gr33n Machine and Red Tide!







I am getting a 4770 next month!!! FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## Lefty67

Can I join too???

Powercolor HD4890 1GB


----------



## Imglidinhere

XD Nividia strikes out again... http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/...0-architecture


----------



## Danker16

omg im not on the list!!!!!


----------



## manumanok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


So Ati is The Red Tide....What does that make us nvidia lovers? Our performance can beat your cool names anyday...


I believe the is a club for nvidia users called "We are Gr33n Machine"

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/2945...ted-daily.html

*BTW IM IN!!







*


----------



## DomeD-

Ive been waiting im still not on the list.=[


----------



## ArcticZero

Please replace my entry with the XFX 5970. Thanks!


----------



## focus08

Add me!

ASUS EAH 5770


----------



## maxextz

doh i should be on this list. sapphire x1950pro.


----------



## TwoDigitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*


Please replace my entry with the XFX 5970. Thanks!










Where did you get that from ?

How much it cost you ?

Can i have your old card ??


----------



## KillingFields

w00t w00t im in


----------



## rxkevin

Upgraded from a Diamond 4870x2 to XFX 5870.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Just an update, I ended up getting the XFX 4890 XT rather than the Powercolor one so if that could be updated that would be sweeeet. Cheers


----------



## maslaten

I'm running an XFX Radeon HD4890


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Add me please, Sapphire 4870x2


----------



## T3hFurious1

Proud owner of a XFX 4870. Add.


----------



## Azakai

Switched from a 9800 GT to a HD 5770 today; I must say, I'm very impressed. Add me to the ever-growing list.


----------



## kkbob33

Any new 8.12 betas out yet?


----------



## terence52

can u change my 4850 to 3870 pls
thks
powercolor 3870 pcs+


----------



## Traeumt

I ve joined to red tide and will stick with it ... 4870 owner nd 5770 is on its way :=) hey all


----------



## wierdo124

Updated.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Updated.


Thanks man. I'm still working on my 8 page essay for "Life Changing Event"

Broad topics are hard to write on.


----------



## jarble

5850 to be added


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


5850 to be added


----------



## Kaippar

Add me please







Gigabyte HD4850 512Mb


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaippar*


Add me please







Gigabyte HD4850 512Mb




















You're on the list


----------



## wierdo124

I'd been meaning to update all last week, unfortunately GRID sounds funner


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I'd been meaning to update all last week, unfortunately GRID sounds funner









Audiosurf did take up alot of my brainstorming/red tide time


----------



## killakell

Beam me up scotty!!! I'm here to join the RED TIDE!!!!! SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X Radeon HD 4890


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killakell* 
Beam me up scotty!!! I'm here to join the RED TIDE!!!!! SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X Radeon HD 4890


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

4870 here, soon to be 2 5870 when I can find one not out of stock


----------



## Kolovrat

Add me!
From my 18 builds 16 times I trust AMD and ATI only......
*HD4670* for now ........58*0 coming


----------



## Bradey

me me me me me






























hd5770


----------



## Chucklez

Got me a shiny new Sapphire 5970 in the mail


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yoshimanitsu*


4870 here, soon to be 2 5870 when I can find one not out of stock



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kolovrat*


Add me!
From my 18 builds 16 times I trust AMD and ATI only...... 
*HD4670* & HD4200 for now ........58*0 coming











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


me me me me me

hd5770



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Got me a shiny new Sapphire 5970 in the mail










Updated, sorry for the wait


----------



## Mayke

Please ad me to. Got my Asus HD5870 installed and running perfectly. Amazing cards, these 5870s


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mayke* 
Please ad me to. Got my Asus HD5870 installed and running perfectly. Amazing cards, these 5870s

Feel the love!


----------



## DomeD-

Woot on the list


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DomeD-*


Woot on the list


Yes you are


----------



## henrys

Add me back to the list!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Got me a shiny new Sapphire 5970 in the mail










That's an EVIL card you has. ^.^


----------



## usmcz

Long time ATI user here, really impressed by the new 5870s!


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Delete

count me in i got an xfx 4890 and about to buy a 5870 soon


----------



## Shanahan

I orderd my HIS 5850! CHEERS!


----------



## BenRK

Go ahead and put me on that list.


----------



## W4LNUT5

You can go ahead and take me off that list. My 3870 currently sits on a shelf (in an anti-static bag) collecting dust.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Add me to the list please! Will probably be staying with ATI for the rest of my life!


----------



## SystemTech

Add me to the list please. Thanks.


----------



## MeRcChRiS

Add me to the list buddy. got my hd5770 up!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *henrys*


Add me back to the list!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


Long time ATI user here, really impressed by the new 5870s!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctrl_Alt_Delete*


count me in i got an xfx 4890 and about to buy a 5870 soon



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shanahan*


I orderd my HIS 5850! CHEERS!


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenRK*


Go ahead and put me on that list.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


You can go ahead and take me off that list. My 3870 currently sits on a shelf (in an anti-static bag) collecting dust.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*


Add me to the list please! Will probably be staying with ATI for the rest of my life!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Add me to the list please. Thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeRcChRiS*


Add me to the list buddy. got my hd5770 up!


WHERE DO YOU KIDS KEEP COMING FROM!







Sheesh. Welcome to the club guys.
















Remember everyone, once a month send McGriddles to my house


----------



## DarkMasterMX

After using the 4850s moving to 4870s and 4870x2s I've finally stepped foot into my continuing us of ATI cards and got me a 5870!

You can add me to the list


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
WHERE DO YOU KIDS KEEP COMING FROM!







Sheesh. Welcome to the club guys.
















Remember everyone, once a month send McGriddles to my house










Actually, I was _*leaving*_. Now I'm on the list twice









thx


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX* 
After using the 4850s moving to 4870s and 4870x2s I've finally stepped foot into my continuing us of ATI cards and got me a 5870!

You can add me to the list









You're on the list.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Actually, I was _*leaving*_. Now I'm on the list twice









thx

I'll leave you on the list since you still have the card.







I did delete the dupe entry though.

Next time everyone please make sure you list if you are Leaving or Entering and full card details if you want it up.

IE: Add me to the Red Tide, Sapphire HD5970 4GB Toxic
or
Please Remove my Sapphire HD5970 4GB Toxic from the list.


----------



## Shanahan

yaaa boy!!!! I'm added hahah wooo


----------



## Oak_beard

The first comp I could call my own had a Gcrapforce 2, on the first chance I got I switched to a 9600xt and I am now an extremely pleased owner of a 4870x2, add me up


----------



## Ezygroove

Switched from Asus 8800gts to Xfx ati radeon 4870x2







Soon to be asus hd5970 add me add me!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oak_beard* 
The first comp I could call my own had a Gcrapforce 2, on the first chance I got I switched to a 9600xt and I am now an extremely pleased owner of a 4870x2, add me up










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ezygroove* 
Switched from Asus 8800gts to Xfx ati radeon 4870x2







Soon to be asus hd5970 add me add me!!


----------



## wierdo124

Sorry Tater, i'm extra busy lately.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Sorry Tater, i'm extra busy lately.

It's good man. 
I got swamped with a few things recently.

But I'll try to get the next update after this one out much sooner guys.


----------



## CyberDruid

Don't let slow down your rep accumulation now


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Don't let slow down your rep accumulation now










Still gotta catch that Duckieho....


----------



## DarkMasterMX

haha Thanks Tator.

Will soon be the proud owner of 2 XFX HD-587A-ZND9 Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB XXX Edition

along with my other string of ATI cards lying around in my comps.


----------



## Mayke

Hey guys, please ad me. Went from a 8800gs ( crap card ) to a hd 5870 ( fastest single card ever!!! ). O yes, did I mention it is fast.


----------



## Imglidinhere

5970 is faster actually, but you beat me anyway.


----------



## BCC

Add me pls


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX*


haha Thanks Tator.

Will soon be the proud owner of 2 XFX HD-587A-ZND9 Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB XXX Edition

along with my other string of ATI cards lying around in my comps.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mayke*


Hey guys, please ad me. Went from a 8800gs ( crap card ) to a hd 5870 ( fastest single card ever!!! ). O yes, did I mention it is fast.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BCC*


Add me pls 2 VAPOR-X HD 4890 (2GB)


----------



## Shanahan

I sent my HIS 5850 back for the Sapphire 5850, so I need my brand changed! haha


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shanahan*


I sent my HIS 5850 back for the Sapphire 5850, so I need my brand changed! haha


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im gonna be moving to the red side soon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Im gonna be moving to the red side soon.


Let me know when, and I or Wierdo will get it up ASAP.


----------



## Shanahan

I haven't rma'd it yet if anyone looking for a his 5850


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Moved to the red tide about a year ago, in that time I've already had a 4850 and moved to a 4890, hoping to get a second 4890 some time next year


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3G4T1v3*


Moved to the red tide about a year ago, in that time I've already had a 4850 and moved to a 4890, hoping to get a second 4890 some time next year










Force3D HD4890 OC, ROGER ROGER!


----------



## martin_nj

just joined, 5770 maybe i'll CF it down the road


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

im in







cfx 5970's


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martin_nj*


just joined, 5770 maybe i'll CF it down the road


Sapphire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


im in







cfx 5970's


Power Color & Sapphire

Gotcha guys, all's well.


----------



## wierdo124

Force3D? That's a new one.


----------



## xquisit

Add me away, crossfire xfx 5770s

will have pictures of my build by this week! still have to buy my cpu cooler ;]


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Add me away, crossfire xfx 5770s

will have pictures of my build by this week! still have to buy my cpu cooler ;]


----------



## Karlz3r

Change my 4870x2 to 2x5770 Sapphire v2's please.


----------



## 95329

Count me in. Asus 5770 here


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*


Change my 4870x2 to 2x5770 Sapphire v2's please.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


Count me in. Asus 5770 here


----------



## Rightwing

I jumped ship and went ATI for the first time.I think it was the better choice at the moment.I have only had it for a day but so far I am loving it.If you want to see it, it's in this thread.Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/575775-...ficial-57.html

Please add me.Thank's









Hey Tator just noticed your a fellow Missourian!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Just bought a 5870 last night, couldn't resist lol. I'm going to CF it once I sell my old 8800 GTS 512mb Alpa Dog Editions.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rightwing*


I jumped ship and went ATI for the first time.I think it was the better choice at the moment.I have only had it for a day but so far I am loving it.If you want to see it, it's in this thread.Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/575775-...ficial-57.html

Please add me.Thank's









Hey Tator just noticed your a fellow Missourian!


Yep, only a few of us on these forums. Click the link in my sig for the Saint Louis/Missouri Overclockers Club man. Stop by and if you feel like organizing anything let us know.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


Just bought a 5870 last night, couldn't resist lol. I'm going to CF it once I sell my old 8800 GTS 512mb Alpa Dog Editions.










Got you both on the list.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

First one finally came in! Monday should reap the benefits of my second 5870 then my 4870x2 and 4870 get put on the shelf for the next comp.


----------



## Max2pan

Add me i love my 4850


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max2pan* 
Add me i love my 4850










Got it!


----------



## legoman786

I'm rolling on an X300 right now as my 4850 gets processed through RMA. QQ


----------



## maslaten

Can anyone tell me what or how much advantage a 2nd HD4890 in crossfire mode will yield?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
I'm rolling on an X300 right now as my 4850 gets processed through RMA. QQ

Got it. Sorrya bout the RMA though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *maslaten* 
Can anyone tell me what or how much advantage a 2nd HD4890 in crossfire mode will yield?


Quote:

At 1920 x 1200, performance increments of 92.3%, a near-perfect scaling is observed, which is impressive indeed.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...ossFire/1.html

You should see close to those results with your setup.


----------



## DSV-UltraGL

ATi Veteran spotted!!

1997 *ATi 3D Rage II + 2MB EDO @ 66Mhz OC'ed to 83Mhz!!* (mach64 ASIC)
<<gap>>
1999 ATi Rage 128 Pro
*<biiiig gap, dont ask! ^_^>*
09 MSI Radeon 4890OC Cyclone << Fried GDDR5's!
09 Gigabyte Radeon GA-4890OC (MSI's replacement) ( 925/1100 @ 1.35v, not brave enough to go higher than 925, dont want another dead radeon, the msi was too painful...i miss it....














)
09 Radeon 4650 @ work
09 Mobility Radeon 4530 @ laptop

and now Waiting for an ASUS EAH5970, so with that am the oldest ATi'er arond eeh?







with 7 rage/radeon's through *12* years!


----------



## E_man

Add me! X1650 on my last comp, and a 5770 now, love it


----------



## Loosenut

moved from nvidia 7900 gs to a XFX HD 4890. can I join up?


----------



## wdlax11

My new XFX Radeon HD 5770 came about a week ago add me on =D
Oh and I might be getting another one in a few more weeks to


----------



## Traeumt

Changed the 4890 with a 5870 edit please







M


----------



## qTAP

Put me on the list, I had my share of ATI cards. (Radeon 9800 pro, x300, x800xl) I'm currently using 5770 and loving it!


----------



## Stevinchy

Have 5770 and am looking for 5850 but still loving my 5770...


----------



## Eastrider

Just lurkin'


----------



## Cook1

Been a red tide member since the ole ATI 9xxx series were the best of the best on the market


----------



## Beat

Please update me to a MSI 5870. Thanks


----------



## kiwwanna

I'd love to be on the list.. went from Nvidia to 4870. Loved it so much got a 5870 when they came out








Deffidently ATI for life!


----------



## killerxx7

got a 4870 in my spare rig so go ahead and add me


----------



## Imglidinhere

I'll be getting a nice pic of my complete setup sometime tonight or tomorrow.

TrifireX HD4770s FTW!


----------



## Hy3RiD

New Member








HD 4890!
We are The Red Tide!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am change my card to a 5770


----------



## Tator Tot

As of this post, the Red Tide is Updated, and has *1050 Members*


----------



## Twinnuke

Time to switch it up. I have 3870 and 5850 now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twinnuke*


Time to switch it up. I have 3870 and 5850 now.


You're on the list


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Put me on, i've owned 3 x XFX 4850 1GB's, 1 x MSI 4850, and now own 1 x XFX 5770.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222* 
Put me on, i've owned 3 x XFX 4850 1GB's, 1 x MSI 4850, and now own 1 x XFX 5770.

Got it


----------



## SgtHop

I need you to edit me to one XFX 5970. Please and thank you.


----------



## AMOCO

Need my cards changed too,From 2 Sapphire HD 3850's(which I still have),To 2 Sapphire HD 5770's,Here are new pic.


----------



## WusteHase

Running a Diamond HD 5870 as of yesterday afternoon!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

running a 4770....yay... -.- and my audio doesn't work... anyone know what the prob could be?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I need you to edit me to one XFX 5970. Please and thank you.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


Need my cards changed too,From 2 Sapphire HD 3850's(which I still have),To 2 Sapphire HD 5770's,Here are new pic.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *WusteHase*


Running a Diamond HD 5870 as of yesterday afternoon!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


running a 4770....yay... -.- and my audio doesn't work... anyone know what the prob could be?


You guys are on the list.

@UltimateGamerXFX, what do you mean? Sound over HDMI? Onboard Sound?


----------



## TouringBubble

Currently running an HD 4830. Previously had 2 X1600 Pros in Crossfire.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You guys are on the list.

@UltimateGamerXFX, what do you mean? Sound over HDMI? Onboard Sound?


Well, you saw my new thread....


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

update on me, I'll be installing a XFX 5870 XXX on the 26th


----------



## Ophius

Red Tide member, dual Sapphire 3850's in Crossfire for the last year or so, bought the rig used and LOVED the video cards


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TouringBubble*


Currently running an HD 4830. Previously had 2 X1600 Pros in Crossfire.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yoshimanitsu*


update on me, I'll be installing a XFX 5870 XXX on the 26th



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ophius*


Red Tide member, dual Sapphire 3850's in Crossfire for the last year or so, bought the rig used and LOVED the video cards


Got it guys!


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Upgraded from my 3870x2 to 5870


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man* 
Upgraded from my 3870x2 to 5870


















Last update for the night as I'm probably headed out soon, seeing as I have to get up early.

Either way, you're on the list, I hope you enjoy your holidays.


----------



## legoman786

Got my 4850 back...

Funny thing... It's a re-certified reference card with the dual slot cooler on it. It's got a different style VRM cooler too.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

can add me to the list now to just orderd a ASUS EAH5870 should have it next week.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, this is kinda stupid, but the idiots at Capitol Supply decided they didn't have any 5970s, took them a week to come to that realization. Anyhow, if you could take me off the list for the time being, that would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, this is kinda stupid, but the idiots at Capitol Supply decided they didn't have any 5970s, took them a week to come to that realization. Anyhow, if you could take me off the list for the time being, that would be nice. Thanks.


That sucks i hate when places do that i thk its bait and switch mosty to hold onto peoples money to make some interest on it befor they have to refund you.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I was displeased, but they refunded the full amount right away, so that wasn't really an issue. But, now the hunt continues. Hopefully I can find one cheaper than $720.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Found one in stock it says for 660 never heard of the shop tho.

http://www.linkecomputer.com/product...MD/PowerColor/


----------



## Dilyn

I will be joining the ranks with my newly acquired Sapphire 5770 (first revision, of course







).

Going from nVidia to ATi should be a bit of fun!


----------



## Humble Pie

First time builder picked Ati for their new mid range cards, and I'm not regretting a second of it







Add me to that list plz


----------



## Imglidinhere




----------



## legoman786

My brand new replacement from RMA, which arrived THURSDAY OF 12/24/09, died. :swearing:

*insert various obscenities representing frustration*

Called Althon Micro, the guys who handle RMA for Sapphire, and told them that it was DOA. Let's see where it goes from there.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


My brand new replacement from RMA, which arrived THURSDAY OF 12/24/09, died. :swearing:

*insert various obscenities representing frustration*

Called Althon Micro, the guys who handle RMA for Sapphire, and told them that it was DOA. Let's see where it goes from there.


I can feel your pain. I had a similar fiasco with MSI RMA on my video card a few months ago. Stay strong. If you're patient and polite, good things will eventually happen. After BSing (very nicely) with MSI for over a month I managed to get them to send me a new (not refurbished) video card that was slightly better than the one that I RMAed.

Good luck!


----------



## Trogdor

I've just joined the red side a few days ago







XFX 4890 here, soon to be CF!


----------



## wierdo124

Upd8ed


----------



## Krokadyel

I just crossed over to the red side. XFX HD5870


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

red tideee meeee xD
i got HIS 5750 icooler edition!


----------



## CyberDruid

Welcome to the Tide and Happy Hollandaise and a Merry Gnu Year to all my Overclocking ATI afficianados.


----------



## sprower

Red Tide or Die!










Quote:



If I could have found a single 5850 or better for sale I wouldn't have bought two 5770's


----------



## bratboy

Been a long time devotee of ATI/AMD so figure I might as well join up


----------



## CrazyNikel

Ill join! I have a x600 mobility and soon to have a 5870


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol guess im a red and green sence im running both cards.


----------



## adadk

I humbly request membership.









Palit Radeon HD4870X2
ATI FireGL V7200
Sapphire HD4870 512MB
Sapphire HD3870


----------



## yann3804

Add me;

Gigabyte Radeon HD5850


----------



## legoman786

Got the 2nd RMA for a third card. Hopefully, it will last longer than 20 hours, like it's predecessor did.

1st RMA was killed by a loose screw in my case.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Got the 2nd RMA for a third card. Hopefully, it will last longer than 20 hours, like it's predecessor did.

1st RMA was killed by a loose screw in my case.









Ouch im loving my asus 5870 only thing i dont like is its not overclocking much at all topping out around 930 even if i add volts to it.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

this is how my rig has looked for the past 3 days. waiting on a stud from prolimatech because one that came with it had no threads at all. 4890 XXX to the right 995mhz top overclock, 1ghz on certain games. Moving into my new AzzA solano 1000


----------



## metalrulz

When i was first picking out parts for my new rig i had originally planned on a gtx260 but saw that bad company 2 was using dx11 and had to get a 5000 series ati card.

My old rig was using an 8800gt and it was great and i still think nvidia has great cards but boy are they slipping behind real quick.

I don't think i will ever switch back to nvidia so please when updated add metalrulz.


----------



## Jaeflash

I went ATI when 3dfx stopped making cards, and I haven't looked back! I've owned a 9600pro, 1900xtx, and just got a 5870 for Christmas. ATI for life!


----------



## paras

i just went 5870

this is my first card and iam happy

will soon xfire coz i dont think it would be enough for my gaming needs

as i had 295 i think 5870 is a bit slow compared to it


----------



## trn

XFX 5870 here.
Currently in transit after an RMA when my 1st cards DVI ports stopped working. Other than that minor hickup, i'm a happy ATI owner.


----------



## ghost55

how do i join. i have an ati radeon x1650 pro, and i love it!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Would like to sign up too, own my 4870, and going tri-fire thanks to BADFASTBUSA's 4870x2 ^^


----------



## GOTFrog

Joining this group, was a long time nvidia since getting 3 doa rma for my all-in-wonder 9600. Just bought a Sapphire 5770 v2 and I'm loving it. This thing OCs like crazy.


----------



## kga92

BTW, it says on the list that I have an XFX. I have an HIS


----------



## ghost55

so, can i join?


----------



## loony

Can you update mine to a HIS iCooler IV 5750 please


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

hey I got a xfx 5850 BE instead of the XFX 5870 XXX (the one I got was broke so I traded it for XFX 5850 BE and some other stuff at TD)


----------



## Aznboy1993

count me it! used to buy nvidia but now ati has gotten me!


----------



## bratboy

How often is the list updated? I couldn't find me on it


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*


count me it! used to buy nvidia but now ati has gotten me!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## ghost55

i have an ati card too


----------



## Coldharbour

I couldn't resist switching sides.


----------



## Kevlo

Haha i finally found an ATI fan club haha, I would just like to say Nvidia really sucks for example their dx11 cards can only get like 300 out of 800 core processors to run FTW with 5800s


----------



## dragonxwas

add me !!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kevlo* 
Haha i finally found an ATI fan club haha, I would just like to say Nvidia really sucks for example their dx11 cards can only get like 300 out of 800 core processors to run FTW with 5800s

This would be flamebait outside this thread.


----------



## ghost55

why is my name not on the holy list?


----------



## Volvo

Update mine, please!
I've just got a HD5770 for my new rig.
9200SE -> X1300PRO -> HD5770!!


----------



## Micam93

I can finally officially join up; just upgraded to a Sapphire 5770.


----------



## Georc

this is my first build and before that w/o knowing it i was using a ATI card in my old dell. so i'm a 100% ATI guy atm







o ya can i get an add plz?


----------



## zedex

I've had an HD4850 for over a year, and just purchased an HD5850 for my new system *still using the 4850* and before that, had an X300 *very cheap... I know... but it came with my Dell, one of the very first PCI-E cards... and I was asking the salesperson why there's no AGP lol*

Used to love nVidia and their GeForce4 MX440 *wow... that's SO LONG ago!* but ever since the HD4850, *X300 doesn't count...* I've jumped ship and am on the ATI side now... nVidia just doesn't appeal to me at all anymore.

ATI always has more to offer, and seems to be the better in almost all aspects *except the dreaded PhysX*

so... count me in!


----------



## Cixteen

Is my silly Hybrid Crossfire HD3200/HD3450 enough to add me to the list?

Before that I had a 9800 Pro in my Sony Vaio. (WAY long ago, lol.)


----------



## wierdo124

Guys settle down. Me and Tator Tot do the updates on our own time. Unfortunately i haven't had time to update and evidently neither has Tator. It will be done soon, please do NOT post a bunch of times because you're not added. We do have lives and cannot be here to update it every waking moment. When you post 82 times about us not updating for a week, it clutters up the thread and we'll probably not realize it and add you 81 times.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Guys settle down. Me and Tator Tot do the updates on our own time. Unfortunately i haven't had time to update and evidently neither has Tator. It will be done soon, please do NOT post a bunch of times because you're not added. We do have lives and cannot be here to update it every waking moment. When you post 82 times about us not updating for a week, it clutters up the thread and we'll probably not realize it and add you 81 times.


Same, I've been a bit busy with Family/Holidays, and my half brothers Grandfather passing away.

Either way, *we will get you on the list* but *patience is a virtue*. So hold tight and wait for the updates to flow in.


----------



## foothead

Oh gosh.... I have an ASUS 4870 x2, a sapphire 4850 x2 2gb in the HTPC, and an x1300 pro 256mb, if I don't count the onboard GPU's I'm using for extra monitors, and I'm about to buy either a 5870 or a 5970.


----------



## Stevinchy

Can't remember if i joined before but i just upgraded from 5770 to 5850.
Needless to say I am V happy!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Put me down with a 4670.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *foothead*


Oh gosh.... I have an ASUS 4870 x2, a sapphire 4850 x2 2gb in the HTPC, and an x1300 pro 256mb, if I don't count the onboard GPU's I'm using for extra monitors, and I'm about to buy either a 5870 or a 5970.


What do you do in your home theater (other than play Crysis I guess)?


----------



## Filos

Dam... I finally receive my HD 5850 and ...... Just Amazing


----------



## legoman786

I think the Post Office lost my 4850... I'll let you guys know in a few days.


----------



## zedex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Filos* 
Dam... I finally receive my HD 5850 and ...... Just Amazing









I've been waiting for a week, 2 days, and 2 and half hours now for mine... will arrive by tomorrow *tracking it...*

I REALLY hate how it was stuck at 1 sorting station for over 26 hours, then gets shipped to the next sorting station and gets stuck for ANOTHER 24 hours... it just irritates me... but it's finally on its way over


----------



## Filos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zedex*


I've been waiting for a week, 2 days, and 2 and half hours now for mine... will arrive by tomorrow *tracking it...*

I REALLY hate how it was stuck at 1 sorting station for over 26 hours, then gets shipped to the next sorting station and gets stuck for ANOTHER 24 hours... it just irritates me... but it's finally on its way over


Yea I understand you, I wait 1 month and maybe more to find a place where they have it in stock (their is one left and I take it) And after I wait it like 1 week on the shipping .


----------



## i_haz_a_bike

4670 here, soon to be either a 4890 or 5870 in the near future!


----------



## Levesque

I made the switch 1 year ago, from 8800GTX SLI (was getting BSOD like crazy!) to 4870X2. 3 months later, went tri-Crossifre with 4870X2 +4870 1Gb. And since that day, I'm all ''red''.









25 computers in my 2 business. 13 with ATI, 12 with Intel integrated (I know I know...). A mix of 4850 and 4770 in those.

At home, I have 3 computers with: 5970 (watercooled), 5870, 4870X2 and a ''spare'' 4850.

I think you can put me on that list.


----------



## zedex

finally got my new HD5850!!! 
photo album:
http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m172/zedex26/HD5850/


----------



## xquisit

Pictures:


----------



## MooMoo

Ok heres my Asus EAH4850







(with old stiff thermal paste, almoust broke my card







)


----------



## Tator Tot

THE RED TIDE IS UP TO DATE! now back to IRL. Enjoy your list


----------



## CyberDruid

woot


----------



## fenwaypark04

put me up! proud owner of a 5770


----------



## PC Gamer

Proud owner of the 4890, let me join the tide please!


----------



## xShishy

Just switched from my 8800gt to a 5770. Add me to the list! <3.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fenwaypark04*


put me up! proud owner of a 5770



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


Proud owner of the 4890, let me join the tide please!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShishy*


Just switched from my 8800gt to a 5770. Add me to the list! <3.


1092 Members, and getting close to 1100 members. Also, 2400 replies in the thread. Gratz everyone!


----------



## alexhughes79

Updated my card to 4850


----------



## zedex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
1092 Members, and getting close to 1100 members. Also, 2400 replies in the thread. Gratz everyone!

wonder how many members are there in the Green Machine
*just counted with excel... 1702 in the spreadsheet =(*


----------



## Russtynailz

Well I took the plunge (October is when I ordered them.. damn I hate small towns)and now am sporting some new Hardware... Dual 5870's!!
Sweet mother of god are they loud at 100% fan speed!


----------



## CJRhoades

Can I have mine changed from my old 4650 to my new 5770?

Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X @ 1050MHz Core/1400MHz RAM
Validation

Thanks!


----------



## mtcn77

Anybody else familiarizing ATI with the Star Wars Sith's like me? That concept emphasizes black and red colors, too. Both super cool imo.
Btw vtx3d hd5770 owner here! On my other computer, though.


----------



## ghost55

please, I only buy ati! put me on the list!


----------



## newbee @oc

Hi everyone Im new to the site and new to OCing I bought this board to start my oc experiance.I think I'm on the right track starting off with ATI.Right now Im running an HIS 4890 oc edition but I plan to upgrade to 4x5870 GPUs and water cool my cpu so I can begin what Im sure will be my new passion.ATI is kicking butt right now and I'm sure they are the right team for me.Any suggestion would be appreciated.Looking foward to replys.


----------



## newbee @oc

Im just starting out and I want to do it right.I beleve I'm on the right trac with the AMD/ATI


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexhughes79*


Updated my card to 4850











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zedex*


wonder how many members are there in the Green Machine
*just counted with excel... 1702 in the spreadsheet =(*


Don't worry, with HD4000 & HD5000 we are gaining steam.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russtynailz*


Well I took the plunge (October is when I ordered them.. damn I hate small towns)and now am sporting some new Hardware... Dual 5870's!!
Sweet mother of god are they loud at 100% fan speed!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Can I have mine changed from my old 4650 to my new 5770?

Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X @ 1050MHz Core/1400MHz RAM
Validation

Thanks!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Anybody else familiarizing ATI with the Star Wars Sith's like me? That concept emphasizes black and red colors, too. Both super cool imo.
Btw vtx3d hd5770 owner here! On my other computer, though.


Might I ask, is VTX3D a new company? And do they sell in the US?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghost55*


please, I only buy ati! put me on the list!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbee @oc*


Hi everyone Im new to the site and new to OCing I bought this board to start my oc experiance.I think I'm on the right track starting off with ATI.Right now Im running an HIS 4890 oc edition but I plan to upgrade to 4x5870 GPUs and water cool my cpu so I can begin what Im sure will be my new passion.ATI is kicking butt right now and I'm sure they are the right team for me.Any suggestion would be appreciated.Looking foward to replys.


1096 members now,









@[email protected] what are you looking for suggestions on?

Overclock.net has general sections to cover whole system questions and specific sections to cover certain area's.

Might I suggest you taking a stop off in the AMD General Section, creating a thread (Feel free to cross post it here or PM it to me as I may be able to help.) and order your questions so they are easy to read.
In Example:

1.) Question #1

2.) Question #2

3.) Question #3

ect.

Anyways, Good Luck buddy!


----------



## mtcn77

Vtx3d is a side company of tul, the owner of powercolor. Sells in Turkey, I love it! Not missing anything and even a better memory overclocker than v2's just like every other v1


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Vtx3d is a side company of tul, the owner of powercolor. Sells in Turkey, I love it! Not missing anything and even a better memory overclocker than v2's just like every other v1










Ah, I was wondering as the site was in English.

Danke for that mate, +LOVE.


----------



## mtcn77

Omg, ein german spy disguised!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Omg, ein german spy disguised!










More like: Ein Irish verkleiden als ein Deutsch!


----------



## wierdo124

Ich habe kaese in mein hose.

TOS translation: i have cheese in my pants


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 









Ich habe kaese in mein hose.

TOS translation: i have cheese in my pants









But even in direct translation that's not against the ToS.

By the way, you should not have used "in."
I didn't even study German and I know that.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I never realized there was a _list_. No one ever told _me_ about a _list_.









Anyway, I have a Sapphire Radeon 4870 OCd to 4890 clocks. Previously had overheating issues with it (so I couldn't OC past 785/925), dusted it out and reapplied the TIM and BAM.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129* 
I never realized there was a _list_. No one ever told _me_ about a _list_.









Anyway, I have a Sapphire Radeon 4870 OCd to 4890 clocks. Previously had overheating issues with it (so I couldn't OC past 785/925), dusted it out and reapplied the TIM and BAM.









I through you on the list.

Gratz, you're member 1097









Getting closer to 1100 members


----------



## Bacheezi

I figured i'll join, i'll be with ATI for a while longer


















as you can see, i have upgraded to an h50 since that picture was taken


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

add a x1550 next to me name!


----------



## Runzolf

Add me and my 5770 Vapor-X to the list


----------



## mtcn77

I'm in the list? Thank you mein general.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*


I figured i'll join, i'll be with ATI for a while longer









as you can see, i have upgraded to an h50 since that picture was taken


Ouch, that 800D has to be a hotbox for your components?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*


add a x1550 next to me name!










Roger Roger!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Runzolf*


Add me and my 5770 Vapor-X to the list










No worries, you're on the list









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


I'm in the list? Thank you mein general.










Miener *ÃœBERSTÃœRZEN ÃœBERSTÃœRZEN ÃœBERSTÃœRZEN!

*(accent marks and bold needed







)


----------



## JeevusCompact

Add me please, XFX 4890 XXX ZDDC 1gb.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Add me please, XFX 4890 XXX ZDDC 1gb.


*DING DING DING! Member 1100! Congrats man!







*


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## epicsurge

add me please!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


*DING DING DING! Member 1100! Congrats man!







*











lol.Where's my Chocolate Chip cookie


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epicsurge*


add me please!










Done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*










lol.Where's my Chocolate Chip cookie


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Done.











lol


----------



## JeevusCompact

rofl.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 







But even in direct translation that's not against the ToS.

By the way, you should not have used "in."
I didn't even study German and I know that.

TOS says we gotta talk in english.

Typo.."im"


----------



## legoman786

My third 4850 is coming back home!







Well, it's gonna be the first time it comes home. Seeing as it's a replacement, does it still qualify to say it's coming back home?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


My third 4850 is coming back home!







Well, it's gonna be the first time it comes home. Seeing as it's a replacement, does it still qualify to say it's coming back home?










Nope it doesn't. You've failed.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


TOS says we gotta talk in english.

Typo.."im"










I guess...

Man...that's probably 30 or so good infractions for me. (IE: 2 word responses as Danke Schon)


----------



## el-John-o

My first post on this forum, using my old rig, ATi Radeon X1650 Pro...

what..

AGP 8X that's what

-John

(P.S. I can play Crysis on a single core Sempron PC with this thing.. ATI FTW)


----------



## Imglidinhere

After much contemplation, I am going to go QuadfireX just because I can.









I have no better use for the money I have than to upgrade my PC massively... again.

The USAF pays well. ^^


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el-John-o* 
My first post on this forum, using my old rig, ATi Radeon X1650 Pro...

what..

AGP 8X that's what

-John

(P.S. I can play Crysis on a single core Sempron PC with this thing.. ATI FTW)

Updated


----------



## Crazy9000

I guess I should get around to doing this finally :x

Cards:

Radeon 9600pro 256mb
x800xt 256 AIW
x1950xt 256
2900 XT 1gb
2x 2900 pro 1gb
3870 512mb Mac edition
2x 5870 1gb


----------



## legoman786

I just bought myself an X1800XT 512 to hold me over until my 4850 arrives. Tested working, and hey, it was $25.


----------



## blooder11181

i was trying to get hd2900xt 512mb for 50â‚¬ bad luck i only get 7950gt 512mb


----------



## Eternity

I'd like to be on that list ;o


----------



## de Cossatot

Sign me up too!!


----------



## reiben05

lol.. is my name on the list yet xD?? i've owned too much ati cards


----------



## finalturismo

sign me up!


----------



## Xelios

Me as well. Proud of my XFX 5770. Can't believe I didn't notice this thread.


----------



## Xenthos

Sign me up plz







5850 inside


----------



## yang88she

hmm...I thought I added myself already...

please add me...

x850xtpe, x1800go, 4870x2 (had 3 of them), 4850x2, 4890 Toxic x 3, and now 5970


----------



## legoman786

Got my 4850 back









It's still a reference with non-ref cooler >_>


----------



## Enfluenza

sign me up!
heres my history (not in order): radeon 9200SE (loved it!), X200 xpress (the worst onboard graphics I've ever had), HD 3300 (best onboard I've ever had), visiontek HD 2600 pro (AGP), HIS HD 4870 512mb (i killed this by accident when i was an OC noob), and now HD 4890. saving for two 5830s!


----------



## out4it

Sign me up too! Palit HD 3870 in crossfire.


----------



## finalturismo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


sign me up!
heres my history (not in order): radeon 9200SE (loved it!), X200 xpress (the worst onboard graphics I've ever had), HD 3300 (best onboard I've ever had), visiontek HD 2600 pro (AGP), HIS HD 4870 512mb (i killed this by accident when i was an OC noob), and now HD 4890. saving for two 5830s!


You got the 4870 with no ram heat sinks didnt you?
Than overclocked ram on it xD
same thing happened to me lulz


----------



## t0adphr0g

My new rig rides the tide in style with Diamond's HD 3850


----------



## Ophius

Can I get mine updated please?
Now running a XFX ATI Radeon HD 5850 and a Radeon 4100 in my laptop XD...
beats my xfired 3850's when one blew out on me... lol... note to self... do not put the soda near the computer when installing new components...

Edit: Spelling


----------



## jemping

I'm in!!


----------



## Loodakid

Sign me up man! got a 5850 here


----------



## blooder11181

i did a trade 
hp msi oem hd4350 active fan hdmi+25€= 8600gt 1gb ddr2 pci-express
so now...
lets play 
the o.c. is low on this one donÂ´t no why?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d3695/

bioshock 1024x784 high nim 25 avg 35 max 42
edit: maybe i did wrong by unlock overdrive and use afterburner


----------



## Frosty88

Sign me up! Installed my Asus 5850 today


----------



## ydna666

Sign me up please, XFX ATi Radeon 5850


----------



## manoy385

4870 crossfire here. Sign me up please.


----------



## josheee12

Love my XFX Radeon HD 4650 w/ 1 Gb DDR2


----------



## ambientmf

Waiting on my Powercolor Radeon HD 4850 1GB.
Wish I could've been able to afford a 5850, but for a WSXGA+ monitor, my 4850 should do me fine I think.

Go team Red!


----------



## Typhoeus

Loving my XFX 5850 =D max temp in furmark of 69c @50% fans, 1000mhz core 1150mhz mem @1.285v


----------



## SuperEmo

Me and my 4890 having been rocking it out for a while now, sign me up,


----------



## YangerD

Always been an ATI/AMD guy. Love my card.


----------



## JonJonOK

*UPDATE!* Dropped my old Crossfired HIS 4850's and moved up to a Diamond 5870. Just thought you'd like to know if you're keeping the list updated.


----------



## z4520ft

count me in too


----------



## Toryne

Throw me up on the list, PowerColor 5850's in Crossfire up on my system atm.


----------



## MistaBernie

I've had good luck in the past w/ Nvidia.

That said, my new current card is a Diamond 5850 (hopefully he wont be single for too long, if you know what I mean..)


----------



## Dreadlock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


I've had good luck in the past w/ Nvidia.

(hopefully he wont be single for too long, if you know what I mean..)


Yeeaaaahhh LoL








Loving my babies 4890 Crossfire


----------



## stevenma188

Need to update my info. RMAed my 4870, and now I have a Asus 5870.


----------



## menozcm

im in with my XFX 4890


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Diamond 4870 512Mb, Im not a fanboy, I go green and red


----------



## digitally

all the while im with ati.. 9800pro, x1650 both agp. then Asus HD5750


----------



## Aqualoon

Noticed I wasn't up there yet, can toss my card setup up there too please


----------



## Russtynailz

Hey Just a side note I am in the list twice. upgraded the dual 4870x2's to the 5870 crossfire.


----------



## Alatar

<---------- xfx 5870


----------



## wierdo124

Updated!


----------



## t0adphr0g

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g*


My new rig rides the tide in style with Diamond's HD 3850










Err.. I meant HD 5850...


----------



## KaC Smith

ASUS 5870 on the way, but two xfire 4770's right now.


----------



## ashtyler

please update me sir.. Ati HD 5870 @ crossfire


----------



## Canis-X

Hey Hey!!! New to this forum but I feel the need to show my red tide pride....can someone please sign me up?? Also, I don't want to step on any toes so once someone gives me the green light here I will put the Red Tide addition to my sig.

Pics: (Ati ASUS EAH5970 - QuadFire)


----------



## Ransom.

Xfx 5870


----------



## arioscrimson

Xfx 4870 1gb


----------



## Erick Silver

I want In! Red is what every major Super Car maker in the world likes to use to show the curves and speed of their cars, only fitting that ATI would use that color too! GO BIG RED!! (wait....this is not a chewing gum commercial...)
I may not use the most recent and newest Vid Card. But mine does the trick and I love it(although I am looking to upgrade) VisionTek ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 512MB (see pic)

Adding to sig(if thats ok) and the thread managers may want to update list at some point unless you have done so recently already.


----------



## Takkei

I want in.









I got me a 3870 here, that's still kicking games' asses.


----------



## BlueLights

2x 5770 Vapor-x's in Crossfire here =D been ati since the 4670 was new xP


----------



## YangerD

Just got a single Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X here.










Easy on the cable management







First build.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


<---------- xfx 5870


My name is on the list but thats all :/ no card or anything


----------



## darklink

Whenever the next update happens I am now running a single XFX HD5770 V1 with clocks at 950/1375.


----------



## Canis-X

The last time the first entry was updated was 6/22/2009. Is that indicative of that being the last time the list was updated?? I don't want to be presumptuous and just add the tag to my sig without acceptance.


----------



## technoredneck95

Add me!


----------



## CallmeRoth

Druid I forgot to get my card updated here almost a year ago.







You can update mine to a 4770.


----------



## adadk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
The last time the first entry was updated was 6/22/2009. Is that indicative of that being the last time the list was updated?? I don't want to be presumptuous and just add the tag to my sig without acceptance.

No, I was added around a month ago. Someone else has power to update the Google Spreadsheet.


----------



## R1P5AW

Add me into the brethern of the tide - Sapphire 5850


----------



## ghost55

just oc'ed my x1650 pro by 107.5MHz!


----------



## PizzaMan

Looking for someone with 4 GPUs and a 4 threaded CPU to represent OCN in a benching competition. If you are interested please post here.


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow. I went through alot of the posters sig rigs here and I am definatley not doing well Card wise. "My card is so old even Moses wants to upgrade!"







LOL Anyway. Anyone here have something a bit more up to date that they would be willing to donate? Must be PCI-e and about 512MB+ would be nice.


----------



## phibrizo

Satisfied 4870x2 user here. Been with ATi since the 9800pro and havent had any real issues with driver or cards that people say they have had with ati.


----------



## Bacheezi

Ok, just upgraded my 4870X2 to 2 5870's









well, i have one atm... but the second one is coming, may as well just put me down for having 2


----------



## Open Up & Say Ahh

im in, sapphire 5770 stock speeds till i get better case cooling


----------



## Zig-Zag

Now that iv steped away form nvidia i would like to be added

XFX 5770 577A-ZNFC


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*


Now that iv steped away form nvidia i would like to be added

XFX 5770 577A-ZNFC


Me too. Please!


----------



## custommadename

Can I get in? I've had only 2 nVidia cards that I can remember - FX 5200 and 8800GTS.


----------



## TheZekMojo

I can has sign up? x1600 here!
Edit: How do I put it in my sig?i copy it but it wont show up.
Sorry,but I'm new!

Fixed nvm


----------



## Wolfeshaman

im joining in this one. i am going to soon be (as of Friday) of the Sapphire 4850X2, along with with the AMD 955 BE 3.2 Quad AM3. always been a fan of ATI/Radeon


----------



## Wolfeshaman

well i hope this worked for the sig

edit: do i have to make a new post to test out the sig each time?


----------



## BreakDown

Hello.

I would like some guidance, just some general knowledge on performance from ati.

I have a 4890 and i dont plant to change it in the near future. But i would like to know what is the best sub-400 5XXX series card. And if it would fit my case.

I would like to know because i will probably upgrade the card in about a years time from now. I know that by that time maybe the 6XXX series is out but this is just for info.

Aswell i would like to know if there are any cards going to come out, and if they are, what would they relate to.

thanks for your time.


----------



## TheZekMojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*


well i hope this worked for the sig

edit: do i have to make a new post to test out the sig each time?


You have to relog for the sig to take effect.


----------



## Darkvette

Count me in too - or update me on the list. 2x Diamond Radeon 3870s


----------



## XRogerX

Sign me up plz

Tri-Fire 4890's
2x Sapphire
1x HIS


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Wow. I went through alot of the posters sig rigs here and I am definatley not doing well Card wise. "My card is so old even Moses wants to upgrade!"







LOL Anyway. Anyone here have something a bit more up to date that they would be willing to donate? Must be PCI-e and about 512MB+ would be nice.


WOW! Not a single response to this? I can't get into the Freebies section yet cuz I don't have the rep yet. LOL. Damn hard to get rep.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


WOW! Not a single response to this? I can't get into the Freebies section yet cuz I don't have the rep yet. LOL. Damn hard to get rep.


No one is going to give you a 512mb+ PCI-E card for free...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


No one is going to give you a 512mb+ PCI-E card for free...


You never know what people will give a way. I am currently at work on a Laptop that I got for free off Craigslist. Acer 5515, AMD Athlon Proc, 3GB RAM, 17" Widescreen and 160GB HDD. FOR FREE.


----------



## blooder11181

well if you live here in portugal
i might give you hp(msi oem)hd4350 512mb


----------



## mxthunder

Put me in, two 4890's, and a 5870


----------



## McWaffles

2 XFX 5770 Crossfire FTW love it


----------



## Leon777

Read my rig !







can i join?


----------



## lonnie5000

Got my 5870 a couple days ago! I just had to switch.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lonnie5000* 
Got my 5870 a couple days ago! I just had to switch.









Congratulations


----------



## The Cisco Kid

After using NVIDIA for the past 6 years or so, I'm back to ATI! Just ordered a Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 Rev.2! Count me in hehe.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Guys. I have finally scraped up enough money to get a new Power Supply and a little extra for a new Video Card. Can anyone reccomend a Vid card for around $50? Better than the ATI Radeon 2600 HD Pro that I am currwently Using. Must still be ATI.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK Guys. I have finally scraped up enough money to get a new Power Supply and a little extra for a new Video Card. Can anyone reccomend a Vid card for around $50? Better than the ATI Radeon 2600 HD Pro that I am currwently Using. Must still be ATI.


ummm...this is what i found for 49.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814131178


----------



## Erick Silver

Not bad! I was shopping around and honestly have not had as good experience with Newegg as I have with Tigerdirect. So I got a Gigabyte Radeon HD 4550 for 49.99.


----------



## steven937595

first card I ever had was X1300XGE, and loved it, then HD 4650, but wasn't powerful enough, and currently running and loving my sig rig! but the 10.1 drivers are pretty buggy with crossfire


----------



## Erick Silver

Well I am not going to be xfiring. I only have 1 PCI-e Slot on my ****ty Mobo. Gonna hand down my ATI Radeon 2600 HD Pro Graphic card to my GF Computer(in my systems area) and hand hers (ATI Radeon 256mb x300/x550/x1050 series) down to my brothers computer(Gateway DX Tower.) So this 4550 should be enough for me.


----------



## Dilyn

So I'm thinking about going back to 10.1...
Any huge issues with the 5770s I should know about?


----------



## CaptnBB

You can add me to the list. I have been using ATI for a long time.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

well i can officially be a part of this club now. everything has gotten here and been assembled. please refer to the following link for pic. (note: there will be better pics just only had my phone which is crappy)

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8488693


----------



## RallyMaster

Remove my HD3850 because I sold it a while ago.


----------



## Kaippar

I currently have Sapphire HD5770.

My HD4850 got bit fried







I still have it but it's not working.


----------



## WIGILOCO

I have the 4890 SOC by Club 3D and ZEROtherm (cooling)







Working good, max temps around 62c and idle 39c







RED TIDE RED TIDE! Before that I had Radeon 9600 XT 128mb







Worked over 4 years with no problems. Damn I love ATI.


----------



## kurei

sign me up.... long time ATI guy with temporary defection to 8800 gt before coming back to the 5850....


----------



## sid0972

wat do i do to get in>>>


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sid0972*


wat do i do to get in>>>


Step 1: Purchase an ATI graphics card - check

Step 2: Enter the graphics card into your sig - check

Step 3: Post in this thread - check

Looks to me like you're all set


----------



## sid0972

just as a proof


----------



## Wolfeshaman

nice


----------



## Bacheezi

I like the door nob thing


----------



## sayuki288

man your pics are huge


----------



## twistid

I'm in


----------



## sid0972

man......even after posting such huge pics, i didnt get in.....wat else do i do?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sid0972*


man......even after posting such huge pics, i didnt get in.....wat else do i do?


send CyberDruid a private message


----------



## sid0972

if it works out, i will give u rep


----------



## XRogerX

Wow looks like this hasnt been updated for 8 months im still waiting to get put on the liist

As the 1st post saying it havent been updated since June 22, 2009


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Add me to the list own a 5770!

XFX 5770


----------



## r3skyline

going to be purchasing a new HD5xxx series card. not sure which one, but ever since i made the switch from 8800gt to ati, i fell in love with em ~~~

gotta love tax return season. hehe


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3skyline* 
going to be purchasing a new HD5xxx series card. not sure which one, but ever since i made the switch from 8800gt to ati, i fell in love with em ~~~

gotta love tax return season. hehe

whole new rig or just updating the card? bc if just card then get a 5770 bc your cpu will bottleneck a 5850/5870


----------



## r3skyline

Not all ppl have their current build lol.

Its a new rig. But im gettin 5770 anyway.


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3skyline* 
Not all ppl have their current build lol.

Its a new rig. But im gettin 5770 anyway.

Nice choice I recommend the 1GB versions.... Idk if you like to mod things or OC but either get a regular XFX 5770 for the warranty(Flash it, replace TIM, and OC it) or grab a pre OC'ed card like a XFX Black Edition


----------



## greggtr316

My new sapphire 5850...


----------



## r3skyline

idk, ive never liked xfx cuz of their pcb issues.

does anyone have any comments about the 5770 hawk card? it looks like it'd overclock pretty nicely with that thermalknockoff cooler.









at any rate, any recommendations on which 5770 to choose?

my current build will be purchased thru newegg on tues when i get my return money. the build is in the intel build log section.


----------



## lndeed

I love my 5850, and loved my 4890, oh good times...


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3skyline*


idk, ive never liked xfx cuz of their pcb issues.

does anyone have any comments about the 5770 hawk card? it looks like it'd overclock pretty nicely with that thermalknockoff cooler.









at any rate, any recommendations on which 5770 to choose?

my current build will be purchased thru newegg on tues when i get my return money. the build is in the intel build log section.


My xfx card is running great... I have had no issues even with the new driver release


----------



## Axxess+

Overclocked my 4870 today... feels good man.
Core, from 750 to 805 Mhz
Memory, from 900 to 960.
Light overclock, but didn't really affect my temps either, so why the hell not ?


----------



## kora04

from a 94000gt to a 4850!
add me!


----------



## TwoDigitz

I wonder if anyone can help me out ?

Im unable to load Catalyst drivers on my pc, it installs so far then throws up an error box with "INF file not found".

I can load the display driver by using the disc that came with my card or by uninstalling in the device manager and restarting my pc, but the catalyst control centre doesnt install and when i reboot my machine, the driver throws up errors when i try to run games. I also get errors whenever i open a video file.

It happens weather i use a 4890 card or a 5870 so im not sure if its the O/S or wot.
Im using windows 7

Any ideas ?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sid0972*


man......even after posting such huge pics, i didnt get in.....wat else do i do?


Wait for me or Tator to add you. We have lives, we do it when we get a chance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


send CyberDruid a private message


CD doesn't update the list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XRogerX*


Wow looks like this hasnt been updated for 8 months im still waiting to get put on the liist

As the 1st post saying it havent been updated since June 22, 2009


Wrong, its google docs, which means its fluid. I updated it a couple weeks ago. Just be patient people, jeez.


----------



## Tator Tot

As Wierdo said everyone. Weirdo & Myself both are full time students, and have full time jobs.

Unfortunately that can cause delays in the update process, but the more you post, the harder it is, as we have to sift through and make sure we don't put you on the list twice.

Please don't cause more work, just be patient.

Myself, and Wierdo also manage other threads here on OCN, along with helping out members on here with their general questions in our respective fields of "expertise."


----------



## Canis-X

Hey, if you guys need some help I would be more than happy to assist you with this. I know that I'm new and all but if it is a simple enough task I would be more than happy to lend a hand.....just let me know....I understand the student life-style well enough....and it doesn't get any easier when you get out and get a career started.....LOL


----------



## sid0972

ok ok i'll wait......just wanted to make sure i get in


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XRogerX* 
Wow looks like this hasnt been updated for 8 months im still waiting to get put on the liist

As the 1st post saying it havent been updated since June 22, 2009

It's been updated recently...the update notice is out of date however. Hang in there guys. Tater Tot or Weirdo124 update the list when they can.


----------



## McWaffles

have 2 xfx HD5770 on cf love it


----------



## reflex99

Chillin' with my Diamond 4890 1GB


----------



## Rockr69

Still lovin' my 5770. I can't imagine going back to the green machine.


----------



## Joey:)

Im switching from the green machine to the red tide *evil*

My HD4850 1GB should come in next week.


----------



## CyberDruid

Update on the update: I'll update later today.


----------



## Canis-X

Outstanding! Thank you CyberDruid!!


----------



## 98uk

alex98uk now has a Sapphire 5850 1000/1200, not a 4870


----------



## CyberDruid

Should have some time to do the update later today. I need to go back through all the posts since the last update so this first go around will be a little slower.


----------



## tlkamps

Hey, been a long time Red time fan. Currently have 2 HD 4850's in CF running at 690/1100. Great stuff


----------



## SteelyKen

Can I join? Cards I have owned are:

ATI Radeon 64Mb VIVO Retail
ATI Radeon 8500 Retail
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro Retail
ATI Radeon X800XL AIW OEM
ATI Radeon X1900 AIW Retail
MSI Radeon HD4850
HIS Radeon HD5850

All except the 8500 are still in my possession.
Had a couple of 3dfx's preceding the radeons, but have never gone green.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
The last time the first entry was updated was 6/22/2009. Is that indicative of that being the last time the list was updated?? I don't want to be presumptuous and just add the tag to my sig without acceptance.

The list was last updated by Wierdo 124 about 3 weeks from today (2-24-10) and his post to that effect is on page 248 according to my browser. http://www.overclock.net/8338002-post2478.html

I'm working on it now, but I am not built for speed.

Hang in there Robot Skeleton Army. I'll soon have the Volcano hollowed out.


----------



## wierdo124

Sorry for the holdup guys, promise it'll get done this saturday. This has been the most hectic week i've ever had. I just got home from work at 9:30pm, and left at 7am. Tomorrow i'll leave at 7am and be back home 7am saturday.


----------



## foothead

Any chance you can add my new cards? I now have a Sapphire 1GB 5750 and a Gigabyte HD 4670 1GB DDR3 as well.

I also have HD 3300 and HD 3200 IGP's.


----------



## sid0972

i thought u cant run a 4xxx series and a 5xxx series in xfire>>>

or is it some other method, like nvidia physx


----------



## CyberDruid

ZOMG *Weirdo124* I wub you man. In a totally non-**** way of course. You have no idea how badly I suck at updating lists. I should award you and Tator some sort of medals...at least some epaulets.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
ZOMG *Weirdo124* I wub you man. In a totally non-**** way of course. You have no idea how badly I suck at updating lists. I should award you and Tator some sort of medals...at least some epaulets.










Gets pretty easy when you've added a couple thousand names over the course of your service


----------



## Tator Tot

I suggest plenty of drinks.


----------



## foothead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sid0972*


i thought u cant run a 4xxx series and a 5xxx series in xfire>>>

or is it some other method, like nvidia physx


I collect graphics cards.

Yes I know I am weird.


----------



## sid0972

that is zero wierdness.....if i had plenty of money i'd have been doing the same


----------



## foothead

I don't have plenty of money... I am 16 and don't have a job anymore.


----------



## custommadename

You are an inspiration!


----------



## foothead

YAY!!!!

What do I win?


----------



## custommadename

Momentary happiness.


----------



## legoman786

My 4850 was tearing through Batman: AA like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## foothead

My 4870 x2 tears through Batman AA like a lightsaber through people's arms.


----------



## sid0972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *foothead*


I don't have plenty of money... I am 16 and don't have a job anymore.


at least u had a job...and ur parents wud've bought u those....


----------



## Mr.Pie

only had a geforce 8400M GT.......took ATI for my desktop GPU and it rocks!!!

count me in!!! Sapphire Radeon HD 5570 1 GB GDDR3 Low Profile!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

does anyone here know linux decently well? having issues with CCC and losing video./


----------



## olli3

My ati overdrive in ccc wont stay unlocked and so the fan speed keeps resetting to 50% when I restart my pc, when I like to have it on 40%. Started happening when I upgraded from 9.9 to 10.2, anyone know how to fix it? Tried rivatuner but it still keeps going back to 50 each time.


----------



## mark205

I have seen the light! Went from being a long time Nvidia owner to owning an XFX 5770 XXX and LOVING LIFE!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Would it be possible to remove me from the list. Thank you. My 295 is doing me nicely...


----------



## wierdo124

CD, what post did you get to? I'm trying to update but idk where you started/stopped.


----------



## Chucklez

Update, I got the XFX HD5970 Black Edition instead of the Sapphire OC HD5970


----------



## wozza_bruv

i have recently changed my graphics card to a sapphire 5850


----------



## NicksTricks007

Have always and will always support ATI. I am currently running an x1900 pro but soon to be a Sapphire HD 5770 (or 5830 depending on if the price drops a little more in a month) in my pending sig rig. WE ARE RED TIDE!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*


Have always and will always support ATI. I am currently running an x1900 pro but soon to be a Sapphire HD 5770 (or 5830 depending on if the price drops a little more in a month) in my pending sig rig. WE ARE RED TIDE!


You will LOVE the upgrade. I went from an Athlon x2 3800 + x1950xtx to my current setup and it was amazing!!


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


You will LOVE the upgrade. I went from an Athlon x2 3800 + x1950xtx to my current setup and it was amazing!!


I am actually coming from a 4 y/o pentium 4 w/HT 2GB of ram with that x1900 (last time I built a PC for myself







) so I am expecting a huge difference.


----------



## MacG32

I want in!







I've got ATI here and there. One in a storage box 9800, one in this desk drawer 3650, and the one in this rig 4670. My "hopefully" new rig will premiere the sweetest of the new 5970.


----------



## mitchbowman

gota be in on this one


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The list was last updated by Wierdo 124 about 3 weeks from today (2-24-10) and his post to that effect is on page 248 according to my browser. http://www.overclock.net/8338002-post2478.html

I'm working on it now, but I am not built for speed.

Hang in there Robot Skeleton Army. I'll soon have the Volcano hollowed out.


The link above is apparently the last of your updates Weirdo124


----------



## sid0972

now just WHEN will the list be updated
i cant hold my horses now


----------



## Danny Boy

add me sapphire 4850 and 2 sapphire 5770's egg coolers


----------



## hobosrock696

3870x2 still ripping through games but the 6000 series sounds tempting....


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The link above is apparently the last of your updates Weirdo124


Ok, sounded like you had tried to update it. I was confoosed.

Soon's i can, i'll get it done.


----------



## Tatakau

Sapphire HD 4600, yeyah! life-long ATI fan!


----------



## ohioviper

Out with the old 8800gts and in with a new XFX 5870 XXX. Sign me up for Red Tide.


----------



## custommadename

I just picked up a Sapphire Radeon 2600 XT 512MB card. Thinking of adding this, I remembered that I have also an HIS X850 XT Platinum Edition 512MB card. If people are getting on the list with a couple cards, I'm in too!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

you know its funny. a friend and myself decided to test out teh 5770 and got two of them. we then ran them crossfired in 3dmark06. they actually got a lower score that his system with one 4850X2 in crossfire mode. it was really rather odd, you would think two newer cards would beat a two year old card.


----------



## custommadename

Drivers?


----------



## override69

Red Rider, since 2006, and still loving it.


----------



## manolith

i guess i can be in this club too


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
i guess i can be in this club too










i would have to say you must get pretty good airflow lol. also nice nvidia sticker right below the gfx card.


----------



## Lord

hi,

can i join? i have a sapphire 5850.

upgraded from nvidia fx5200


----------



## Q56_Monster

I used to ride red two years ago...I'm back with a XFX HD 5870!


----------



## tlkamps

Long time red rider probably since 2003. Just upgraded from dual 4850's to a shiny Diamond 5870


----------



## Wingzero

Join me in as of tommorow i join ATI for the first time yet with a sparkly new XFX 4890


----------



## Chicken Patty

Count me in.

Hello CD, long time no talk


----------



## CyberDruid

Welcome!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Count me in.

Hello CD, long time no talk


















add another 5770


----------



## Chicken Patty

Thanks for the welcome CD.

@blooder

I'll be replacing it with a more powerful card. I got another build coming up that can use a 5770


----------



## Metalcrack

I'm in. XFX Radeon 4870 1GB (non reference if applicable).


----------



## Chicken Patty

Welcome metalcrack


----------



## Templar848

Well, I could have sworn that I was on this list when I was still running the crossfire 4830s. Regardless, please add me to this list.

MSI 5850 OC.


----------



## xplodee

*ATI Readon HD 5770









Add Me Up







*


----------



## terence52

add me too








msi 5770 oc edition


----------



## Strangg1

I've recently switched from Nviodia to ATI. I have bene using Nvidia cards ever since I gave up my beloved 3dfx Voodoo 5. I recently ordered an MSI 5770 Hawk, it should be here Monday. I have high hopes.

~S


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strangg1* 
I've recently switched from Nviodia to ATI. I have bene using Nvidia cards ever since I gave up my beloved 3dfx Voodoo 5. I recently ordered an MSI 5770 Hawk, it should be here Monday. I have high hopes.

~S

You did the right thing my friend


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
You did the right thing my friend









I have a HIS HD5670 IceQ 512MB and I'm very satisfied with it


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I have a HIS HD5670 IceQ 512MB and I'm very satisfied with it










You'd be surprised what those lower end cards can do. You don't need a 5970 or a GTX295 nowadays. Some lower end cards can run just about anything LOL


----------



## Scorpii

Add me in








(better late than never..)

Sapphire HD4870 512mb


----------



## zidave

I'm in

XFX 5770 1gb XXX edition (OC @ 960core/1445mem)


----------



## synicalx

Oh hells yes

HIS 5750 1gb (stock speeds atm)


----------



## Smoka Cola

Sig says 4870 however I Have a 5970 sitting in my rig atm, going to update the sig once I get my i7. Switched from a voodoo to a x800xt platinum and haven't used Nvidia since. So yeah, I would definitely like to be added


----------



## terence52

change my gfx pls.
changed my powercolor 3870 pcs for a Msi 5770 OC


----------



## firemaker

HD4890! Add me, I'm gonna be red for a good while.


----------



## doc2142

I would like to be added 2x 5770 Sapphire!


----------



## lethal0wnage316

Hey guys, sapphire x1650xt here, soon to be sapphire 5770 =-)

ATI ftw!!


----------



## T120ted

XFX HD5870 here. Been happy with ati for awhile now. 4890's before that.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

been with ATI before 3dfx and after 3dfx still gaming on my ATI mach 32 pro and radeon 9250. but soon to get a Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD5770


----------



## williamdabastrd

My first computer had a Radeon 7500 64mb

For my first purchased build, I got a 4870. I was so impressed that when I bought my current build I got a 5850.

I'm still impressed. I sense a 68xx series in my future. Count me in!


----------



## Silvos00

I have an old Visiontek RADEON X1300 in an old PC. Currently an Nvidia GTX280 in my gaming rig, but upgrading to 2 Sapphire 5770s.


----------



## DRVladmire

Sign me up! Old Rig had a Radeon 9800 pro, new rig has a Sapphire 5870.


----------



## TheLastPriest

I have gone from a 4830 to a 4870 to a 5870 since March of '09, can I join?


----------



## 88Nitro

NEw to OC.net, but a satisfied 5850 owner


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest* 
I have gone from a 4830 to a 4870 to a 5870 since March of '09, can I join?

Reminds me of me. This is the past two years.

2900xt, 4870, dual 4870's, 9800GX2, 4850, dual 4850's, now 5770. In the past year it's the same minus the 2900xt. I still have that card by the way.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *88Nitro* 
NEw to Overclock.net, but a satisfied 5850 owner









Welcome aboard, I'd be satisfied with that card as well


----------



## __Pat__

Currently have a 5850. Sign me up plz


----------



## bleedingRoue

Add me to the list, just upgraded from a 4870 to the 5870.


----------



## Rizzle

add me to the list .. Asus 5870


----------



## lenarasss

m2


----------



## veyron88

7900GTX --> Radeon 5870. Quite a leap forward, hoping to make the list lol.


----------



## SpeedNut

Add me to the list! XFX 5870 XXX Edition


----------



## 88Nitro

Count me in







RED Rider FTW!!


----------



## wierdo124

Update saturday, I PROMISE!


----------



## Penryn

2 Diamond 5850s and a Diamond 4870 here.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I'm in the red tide now I guess


----------



## Th0m0_202

Im getting a new xfx 5770 in 3 weeks! and i had 4670 but i used it in my bro's build. add me?


----------



## NFL

Add me... Radeon 4650M FTW!!!!


----------



## fssbzz

count me in...
ASUS 5850 & PowerColor 4870 1GB


----------



## mcpetrolhead

HD4850 saphire


----------



## t0adphr0g

Cool!!! I made the list, but here's an update: I now have 2x HD 5850's in Crossfire!


----------



## dranas

I have 2 4850s in crossfire so stick me on teh list of doom!


----------



## maximus7651000

I guess it's about time I post on here since I've got 1 Diamond 4870 X2 XOC in Tri-fire with 1 XFX 4870 XXX 1gig for over a year now.


----------



## Axxess+

Meh. My overclock failed during STALKER. Black screen, fan at 100 %. Had to reset my overclock


----------



## pjladyfox

Here is a slightly older pic of my system sporting a nice HD 5870 but did some slight hardware tweaks so I need to get a newer pic. Sadly, I do not have pics of my previous ATI cards due to no digital camera then. However, here is a list of what I've owned:

ATI Radeon 8500 Pro
ATI Radeon 9500 Pro
ATI Radeon 9800 XT (when I got HL2 coupon)
ATI Radeon X850 XT PE
ATI Radeon X1800 XT Crossfire
ATI Radeon X1950 XT Crossfire
ATI Radeon HD 2900XT Crossfire (forgot to add this)
ATI Radeon HD 3870X2
ATI Radeon HD 4870X2
ATI Radeon HD 5870

I switched over completely to AMD/ATI when I picked up my 9800 XT with a AMD Athlon 64 3400+, getting fed up with Intel after their P4 RAMBUS fiasco, and have been ever since.









Would be running a HD 5970 but it will not fit in my case.


----------



## wierdo124

LlST OFFICIALLY UPDATED!


----------



## SgtHop

Whoawhoawhoa.

Why am I not on this list?

Got an awesomely powerful 4650 here in my laptop. I do believe that counts.

Also, has the list been updated?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjladyfox* 
Here is a slightly older pic of my system sporting a nice HD 5870 but did some slight hardware tweaks so I need to get a newer pic. Sadly, I do not have pics of my previous ATI cards due to no digital camera then. However, here is a list of what I've owned:

ATI Radeon 8500 Pro
ATI Radeon 9500 Pro
ATI Radeon 9800 XT (when I got HL2 coupon)
ATI Radeon X850 XT PE
ATI Radeon X1800 XT Crossfire
ATI Radeon X1950 XT Crossfire
ATI Radeon HD 2900XT Crossfire (forgot to add this)
ATI Radeon HD 3870X2
ATI Radeon HD 4870X2
ATI Radeon HD 5870

I switched over completely to AMD/ATI when I picked up my 9800 XT with a AMD Athlon 64 3400+, getting fed up with Intel after their P4 RAMBUS fiasco, and have been ever since.









Would be running a HD 5970 but it will not fit in my case.









nice collection


----------



## Photograph

For my PC I am back on the red team after getting tired of the green team's lack of options for those of us who want performance, efficiency and something that will fit into a tiny case.

My new gaming PC runs a set of Gigabyte Ultra Durable 1Gb 5770s in a two card CrossfireX config.

My Mac machines have run ATI cards since 1996. (Rage, Rage 128, Radeon 7000, X1900)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Whoawhoawhoa.

Why am I not on this list?

Got an awesomely powerful 4650 here in my laptop. I do believe that counts.

Also, has the list been updated?


You were on the list, it just takes 5-10 minutes for it to update sometimes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Photograph*


For my PC I am back on the red team after getting tired of the green team's lack of options for those of us who want performance, efficiency and something that will fit into a tiny case.

My new gaming PC runs a set of Gigabyte Ultra Durable 1Gb 5770s in a two card CrossfireX config.

My Mac machines have run ATI cards since 1996. (Rage, Rage 128, Radeon 7000, X1900)


Just added you


----------



## SgtHop

I was just making a joke about how incredibly large and bright the update notification was, lol. And I wasn't on the list because I hadn't signed up for it since I got this computer.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's all good man









Welcome to the 'Tide. We're here to surf teh webs with awesome GPU's. No gaming though. Just web surfing.

EDIT: I forgot to add my new Power Color HD5770's, off to do that now


----------



## manolith

im now Xfire. 2 xfx5870s


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
im now Xfire. 2 xfx5870s

Added.


----------



## Emu105

I have a XFX 5770 thing is crazy.

__________________________________________________


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emu105* 
I have a XFX 5770 thing is crazy.

You're on the list.


----------



## SgtHop

Oh, it's not the first time I've been on it. I actually prefer ATI to Nvidia, it's just I'm a folding maniac, and therefore have switched to Nvidia for CUDA stuff.

Used to have three 4890s and a 4850X2, but they've since been removed.


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks for the add guys!!!


----------



## Dorkseid

Thought my 8800GT was cool...then my HD 4890 made it cry. Add me to the list please.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*


Thought my 8800GT was cool...then my HD 4890 made it cry. Add me to the list please.


You're on the list


----------



## grasshopper1g

i got 2 his 5770s in xfire


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grasshopper1g* 
i got 2 his 5770s in xfire

You're on the list.


----------



## Tator Tot

/bumpity.

/love spring break

/should really not spend all my nights partying.

/anyone want to send me a new PSU?


----------



## LoneWolf15

LoneWolf's current card - the XFX Radeon 4890 ZFSR










LoneWolf's first VGA card --the ATI VGA Wonder, back in 1992. Unlike the picture, I filled the empty dipp sockets, bringing the RAM up from 256k to 512 kilobytes.










In between -- ATI VGA Wonder 1MB ISA, ATI Graphics Pro Turbo 2MB PCI, ATI Rage Fury AGP (returned that one, horrible drivers), Sapphire 9700(non-pro), ATI X800XL, Sapphire X1800GTO2, and an ASUS 4850. Plus a whole lot of other cards based on Trident, S3, nVidia, 3dfx, and Matrox chips.


----------



## Tator Tot

You're on the list mate!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
/bumpity.

/love spring break

/should really not spend all my nights partying.

/anyone want to send me a new PSU?

I'd love to, long's you pay me $90 or so. You can keep it too..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I'd love to, long's you pay me $90 or so. You can keep it too..


I'll pay you in $90 worth of sammiches


----------



## SniperXX

Reporting in, 5850 here.


----------



## linkin93

Put me on the list. i shall join the ranks of the red tide







XFX 5770 V2


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Put me on the list. i shall join the ranks of the red tide







XFX 5770 V2


Gotcha on the list.


----------



## Weasel555

I was always told that ATI cards run hot/use too much power/have bad drivers. I switched to ATI after the whole 196.75 drivers killing Nvidia Video Cards mess. I was running a 9500 GT, now im running a HD 5770 playing BFBC2 at max AA and 0 AF at highest quality settings. Will stick with AMD/ATI as long as they continue to produce these kinda top notch, best bang for your dollar products.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weasel555*


I was always told that ATI cards run hot/use too much power/have bad drivers. I switched to ATI after the whole 196.75 drivers killing Nvidia Video Cards mess. I was running a 9500 GT, now im running a HD 5770 playing BFBC2 at max AA and 0 AF at highest quality settings. Will stick with AMD/ATI as long as they continue to produce these kinda top notch, best bang for your dollar products.


That was a definite lie, welcome aboard mate


----------



## Pavo

put me in 5870 here (sapphire)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That was a definite lie, welcome aboard mate









That was true of the R600 generation.

The R670 went a little bit towards solving that (drivers got a teensy bit better, too).

R770 was AMD's way of saying, "we're baaaaack







," drivers really got better at this point. R770 overperforms, and forces nvidia to cut 100usd off of (9800GTX, GTX260) launch prices, and even so, is not enough. However, AMD high end cards still draw quite an astonishing amount of power (not really that bad, though).

Evergreen... is badass. 'nough said.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
put me in 5870 here (sapphire)

1225 Members and rising. Welcome to the list


----------



## goldboy

how do I join?

I'm new and have no idea

I have amd 955 + 4870x2


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldboy*


how do I join?

I'm new and have no idea

I have amd 955 + 4870x2


Welcome to The Red Tide.

All you need to do is Post. And I, Weirdo, or Cyber Druid will ad you to the list. But I added you for no worries.


----------



## xira

Switched last week from nVidia to ATi (EVGA 9800GTX+ > XFX 5850 Black Rev1)

Loving it

(Total history: Integrated (Pentium MMX) > Ati Rage 128 (Pentium 4) > ATi Radeon 9800 Pro 256mb (Pentium 4) > Sapphire 2600XT (AMD 4600+ Windsor) > EVGA 9800GTX+ (AMD 4600+ Windsor) > XFX 5850 (AMD Phenom II 965)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xira*


Switched last week from nVidia to ATi (EVGA 9800GTX+ > XFX 5850 Black Rev1)

Loving it

(Total history: Integrated (Pentium MMX) > Ati Rage 128 (Pentium 4) > ATi Radeon 9800 Pro 256mb (Pentium 4) > Sapphire 2600XT (AMD 4600+ Windsor) > EVGA 9800GTX+ (AMD 4600+ Windsor) > XFX 5850 (AMD Phenom II 965)


You're on the list.


----------



## foothead

Update:

My current ATI cards are: ASUS HD 4870 x2 + XSPC Razor block > Sapphire HD 4850 x2 2GB > Voltmodded Sapphire HD 5750 1GB + Zalman Cooler > Gigabyte HD 4670 1GB DDR3 > Sapphire x1300 pro 256MB

Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
Update:

My current ATI cards are: ASUS HD 4870 x2 + XSPC Razor block > Sapphire HD 4850 x2 2GB > Voltmodded Sapphire HD 5750 1GB + Zalman Cooler > Gigabyte HD 4670 1GB DDR3 > Sapphire x1300 pro 256MB

Thanks.

Updated


----------



## The_Punisher

Add me to the list! Built my first gaming PC about a week ago - MSI 5770 Hawk


----------



## Eduardv

Add me in 5870 XXX edition


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Punisher* 
Add me to the list! Built my first gaming PC about a week ago - MSI 5770 Hawk









Why does "The Punisher" have a Ghost Rider Avatar
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eduardv* 
Add me in 5870 XXX edition
















You two are on the list.


----------



## Urkelz Pro

First card was a HD3850, then I went to a GTS250, but now I'm back to the HD4870! Put me down.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Urkelz Pro* 
First card was a HD3850, then I went to a GTS250, but now I'm back to the HD4870! Put me down.

You're on the list


----------



## The_Punisher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Why does "The Punisher" have a Ghost Rider Avatar
















You two are on the list.

Cuz I can? lol







I ride a motorcycle and thats basically the closest I could find to The Punisher on 2 wheels.


----------



## Lord

edit: found my name


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weasel555* 
I was always told that ATI cards run hot/use too much power/have bad drivers. I switched to ATI after the whole 196.75 drivers killing Nvidia Video Cards mess. I was running a 9500 GT, now im running a HD 5770 playing BFBC2 at max AA and 0 AF at highest quality settings. Will stick with AMD/ATI as long as they continue to produce these kinda top notch, best bang for your dollar products.

Gross overgeneralization. Both brands have had their good/bad moments.

Examples of bad moments:
ATI Rage 128 and Radeon 1st-gen both had horrible driver issues for the first 6-8 months
nVidia Riva TNT 1st-gen (ran extremely hot, performance didn't meet original specs)
GeforceFX series (see RivaTNT, only add "very loud, very expensive")

There are more by both, but to state that one brand or the other has always been bad, or will always be, is lacking in objectivity. Both have also had amazing examples of engineering and design (Radeon 9700, Geforce 8800GTS/GTX first-gen, ATI Radeon 4870, etc.)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Thedark1337

Can someone update mine to a 5670?







Loving my XFX 1gb 5670


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Can someone update mine to a 5670?







Loving my XFX 1gb 5670

It's done.


----------



## Rittzy

Get me added in there boy


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rittzy* 
Get me added in there boy









It's done


----------



## masustic

can i join? 2 msi hawk 5770's


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *masustic* 
can i join? 2 msi hawk 5770's









So sexy.... and yeah..you're on the list. Now give me your cards.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Well guys, I bought a 2nd XFX 5770. Shipper is shipping tomorrow hopefully. I'll post some pics when I get it


----------



## Baldy

Proud owner of an ATI Radeon HD 4870 wants in the club. D:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Well guys, I bought a 2nd XFX 5770. Shipper is shipping tomorrow hopefully. I'll post some pics when I get it











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Proud owner of an ATI Radeon HD 4870 wants in the club. D:


got ya both


----------



## Chicken Patty

Thank you.


----------



## sid0972

hey,.....i have posted couple of times already,,,,,i posted pics too.., huge ones, 
y havent i been added


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sid0972*


hey,.....i have posted couple of times already,,,,,i posted pics too.., huge ones, 
y havent i been added


You are on the list.


----------



## mitchbowman

Here is my very first ATI card
it was a 256mb 9800XT AGP version 1.3








sadly it was AMAZING when i first got it the frames were well ,WOW!
now it sits in a box


----------



## Rhythmeister

Can I get on that list too? Happy Powercolour HD4770 PCS owner here playing Metro 2033 on high with a single card


----------



## Tator Tot

Got ya both on the list.


----------



## FuriousReload

Ill join the list, i have a Sapphire 5870


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuriousReload*


Ill join the list, i have a Sapphire 5870










Welcome aboard


----------



## surfbumb

4850 here...add me.

EDIT

I've been added...my name was just mispelled...nvm


----------



## Mooooooo

I still have an 850, I still have a 7900 GT, I still have a 8800 GT, but I now own a 5850.

Says something about trends.

I am waving a RED FLAG at the Nvidia sluggish Bull..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mooooooo*


I still have an 850, I still have a 7900 GT, I still have a 8800 GT, but I now own a 5850.

Says something about trends.

I am waving a RED FLAG at the Nvidia sluggish Bull..











You're on the list









@Surfbumb, fixed your name. Thanks for the catch


----------



## Keeep Out

I'll join, XFX 5870 here
I switched from an 8800GTS and I'm loving it


----------



## Tator Tot

Welcome


----------



## Bradey

hi,
does anybody have a 5770 that i could borrow for a short while to i can test xfire.
thanks
i live in wanniassa,canberra,australia


----------



## alkusoittow

Well, you're gonna have to add me to this list. Just bought a 5770 and I'm so happy I decided I need to buy another!









adding the sig code now...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
Well, you're gonna have to add me to this list. Just bought a 5770 and I'm so happy I decided I need to buy another!









adding the sig code now...









You're on the list


----------



## CyberDruid

All hail the Tot.
He lists what all you've got.
He updates the list
Before you get pissed
Or the Red Tide starts to clot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Mmmm limericks.

They're why I do this job.


----------



## Herbie08

I've got two 5770s in crossfire and I'm absolutely loving it! I've only ever owned one nvidia card though, so I guess I don't have much to compare to. However, I love what I've got, and if I'm happy, I'm happy, so sign me up!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herbie08*


I've got two 5770s in crossfire and I'm absolutely loving it! I've only ever owned one nvidia card though, so I guess I don't have much to compare to. However, I love what I've got, and if I'm happy, I'm happy, so sign me up!


You're on the list


----------



## Guynumber7

you guys should change the name to Sea of Red so you can be like the Calgary Flames


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Add Me please!

I know my card is still being sent off to RMA, but what the heck i have a ASUS Radeon HD 5970!


----------



## Peepers

Add me please.

Just put my new system together today and I only got 1 of the 2 5770's that I bought, the second one should be here tomorrow and I can already max every game I have with just 1. SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a*


Add Me please!

I know my card is still being sent off to RMA, but what the heck i have a ASUS Radeon HD 5970!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peepers*


Add me please.

Just put my new system together today and I only got 1 of the 2 5770's that I bought, the second one should be here tomorrow and I can already max every game I have with just 1. SO EXCITED!!!


I got ya two on the list. Now back to bed


----------



## roosenquist

I got a 5770 for my new rig and its so great, the old one had a geforce 6200 (hated it)
I'll stay with ATI from now on


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roosenquist*


I got a 5770 for my new rig and its so great, the old one had a geforce 6200 (hated it)
I'll stay with ATI from now on










I got ya on the list.


----------



## c0nc0n

Got my trusty HD 5850


----------



## Exostenza

I have an ATi 3870x2 mobile in my laptop and it *OWNES*. The laptop was built in 2008 and still pushes the same performance as a 5870 mobile with a core i7 mobile (laptop has a quad core extreme edition 2.4ghz)!

w000000000000t


----------



## Tator Tot

Got ya both on the list.


----------



## Exostenza

Honestly, I love having the best of both worlds. I can not get enough of my killer laptop with ATi and my desktop that pushes every game to the max with nVidia.

I am proud to be part of the Red Tide and the Green Machine.


----------



## Bacheezi

Im so glad that i didn't wait on fermi to see which side i'd go, ATI wins another round! now im hoping for 5890 vs GTX485


----------



## RallyMaster

You guys really need to remove my name from this group.


----------



## Aestylis

Add me please. 2x ATI engineering sample 5770's


----------



## mrhandy65

even though i have had a 4850x2 that i RMAed and im about to RMA a 5870 vapor X, im a die hard ATI fan, they have the best for image quality and price. i wish that amd would put up the same fight that ati is. ati owns the video card world, and i just feel that amd wins for price, ESP with the new i7 980 that just came out


----------



## Tatakai All

I need an update since I currently upgraded to a XFX 5870.


----------



## Sc1ZZeN

if you wouldnt mind adding me XFX 5870 XXX with NEWEST BIOS sets stock OC at 900/1200!!!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RallyMaster* 
You guys really need to remove my name from this group.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aestylis* 
Add me please. 2x ATI engineering sample 5770's










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrhandy65* 
even though i have had a 4850x2 that i RMAed and im about to RMA a 5870 vapor X, im a die hard ATI fan, they have the best for image quality and price. i wish that amd would put up the same fight that ati is. ati owns the video card world, and i just feel that amd wins for price, ESP with the new i7 980 that just came out


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
I need an update since I currently upgraded to a XFX 5870.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sc1ZZeN* 
if you wouldnt mind adding me XFX 5870 XXX with NEWEST BIOS sets stock OC at 900/1200!!!!!

Updated. And we're two members short of 1250 Members!


----------



## SAMOEDADDY

Switched from TRI SLI 285's to TRI CROSSFIRE 5870's

I love it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAMOEDADDY* 
Switched from TRI SLI 285's to TRI CROSSFIRE 5870's

I love it.

You're on the list


----------



## Liamo Luo

Running 2 x 5850's


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*


Running 2 x 5850's










Welcome aboard member 1250!


----------



## DemonSnake

Count me in Chewbacca, my new 5770's will be CF'd in the future too









Username: DemonSnake
Reason for joining the red tide? : It is inevitable.

Thanks


----------



## Yvese

Forgot to post in this thread when I got my 5850 weeks ago









Add me


----------



## Raul-7

Add me as well. Sooner or later I'll have a 58xx series.


----------



## Tator Tot

You're on the list hawt stuff.


----------



## Tator Tot

I go to post and two more show up, you're both on the list as well.


----------



## postama

Add me if you would please. Love my 5770's


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *postama* 
Add me if you would please. Love my 5770's

Welcome aboard


----------



## soth7676

Need to update my entry...I no longer have the HD4830... Went from 4830 to crossfired 4890s to my current setup... crossfired 5850s


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated


----------



## LCK

Add me on this if you'll be so kind.
I'm in love with my HIS 5670.


----------



## Tator Tot

So many of you red riders. Go to the blue time. Intel IGP's FTW.

Or Via... that's kay..


----------



## BinaryBummer

Add Me plz.. ATI all the way!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Alrighty peeps, I'm coming back to the Red Tide. I'll be getting a 5770 for my LAN Box. ^_^ Oh, and I found a way to stay with AMD too. I'll be transferring my 940 over to the LAN Box and will be upgrading my CPU on my primary rig to the X6 core.









I am an owner of both sides, soon to be at least. ^_^


----------



## Whimsical Kite

hit me up, red tide for life!


----------



## Tator Tot

Got everyone updated


----------



## Sarky

I'm in, add please


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarky* 
I'm in, add please









Welcome aboard.


----------



## firstchoicett

interesting....


----------



## DemonSnake

Thanks for adding me








It's great to be part of such a huge group. I mean, if like Sauron's troops invaded (Nvidia) they'd be like **** RETREAT!


----------



## vit_gabs

hey!







i want in







i recently switch from nvdia to ati









power color HD5750!


----------



## TPE-331

I recently finished a gaming rig build and I am happy to say that I am a proud new papa of two crossfired 5870s


----------



## Halefor

Another one for the swarm, been using ATI since I started building my own.


----------



## RyanBlackn

I have a 5870


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

In with my 4830 HD


----------



## nijikon5

Got my first ATI card this weekend. I been PC Gaming since 95 and using aftermarket cards for years now. Used the VOODOO and VOODOO2 from 3dfx. Then the GeForce by Nvidia for the last few years. Was close to getting a 4890 over Christmas but I had a deal on the 260 GTX. The 5850 is awesome, great performance with low heat/power consumption, I absolutely love it. It compliments my new i7 920 perfectly, running 1920x1200 with no issues at all on good/high quality settings.


----------



## Ulak

Count me in!


----------



## unf4z3d

Been red since I popped my first video card into a system, back in 2005.









5870 is going to be my next purchase


----------



## Manc25

My last NVidia card was a GF4200 ti, 128mb I think. I had a TNT2 and a GF2 32mb GTS as well. I then got a 9800pro after the GF4 (I think) and since then have bought ATI cards because they've been damn good to me.

Not a fanboi, just a fan of cheap video cards for everyone. So I am actually quite disappointed at NVidia this time around, but not because they _appear_ to have dropped the ball a bit in terms of release date and whoopass content of their new cards, but because we're all better off if both sides are manufacturing good cards. Bit like in government, where good opposition eventually benefits all.

The ideal scenario for me was that the 470 murdered the 5850, and subsquently drove it down massively in price. Because it's still a beast of a card. Either that or that the 470 be priced competitively, so I could consider switching back to NVidia. But I couldn't wait any longer and got a 5850 a coupla months back, which given the latest NVidia offerings, was the right thing to do as prices haven't exactly fallen of late.

NVidia will be back. And the sooner the better, because AMD has no obligation to reduce prices right now, Fermi cards are not superior enough for that.

So I'm in the red tide too, red has been good to me. Not saying I won't join any future green tides though if it's worth doing, right now it isn't to me.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Got my 2nd XFX 5770 Today


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manc25* 
My last NVidia card was a GF4200 ti, 128mb I think. I had a TNT2 and a GF2 32mb GTS as well. I then got a 9800pro after the GF4 (I think) and since then have bought ATI cards because they've been damn good to me.

Not a fanboi, just a fan of cheap video cards for everyone. So I am actually quite disappointed at NVidia this time around, but not because they _appear_ to have dropped the ball a bit in terms of release date and whoopass content of their new cards, but because we're all better off if both sides are manufacturing good cards. Bit like in government, where good opposition eventually benefits all.

The ideal scenario for me was that the 470 murdered the 5850, and subsquently drove it down massively in price. Because it's still a beast of a card. Either that or that the 470 be priced competitively, so I could consider switching back to NVidia. But I couldn't wait any longer and got a 5850 a coupla months back, which given the latest NVidia offerings, was the right thing to do as prices haven't exactly fallen of late.

NVidia will be back. And the sooner the better, because AMD has no obligation to reduce prices right now, Fermi cards are not superior enough for that.

So I'm in the red tide too, red has been good to me. Not saying I won't join any future green tides though if it's worth doing, right now it isn't to me.

Amen there!!!.. The issues I have with Nvidia is the much larger market share they have over ATI.. It allows them to dictate higher prices for their cards... If there was more parity market share wise... both red and green teams would see not only price wars, but wars in innovation and quality as well... which is a win for the gamer PERIOD...

Nvidia may have dropped the ball a bit on this one...but some die shrinks and rethinking on their hardware will justify their higher prices...or they might drop prices to keep competitive... Win-win !!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Crappy cell phone pic, but you'll get to see them at least







The twins


----------



## Swoosh19

nice twins chicken patty....


----------



## drummerstix11

Switched from a 9500GT to a 4650, and love it.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swoosh19*


nice twins chicken patty....


Thanks man


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Crappy cell phone pic, but you'll get to see them at least







The twins


















Ummmmmmm...........twins


----------



## MortuusVir

Can I join? Got a 5750.


----------



## Tator Tot

*IMPORTANTE!*

Sorry a little behind. I might have a new gig at a review site, so I'm doing work on that tomorrow. But with any luck, I should be able to get the list updated tomorrow night.

Also, everyone, check my sig and click on the OCN Chimp Challenge. We need contenders so we can stomp all the other teams into the ground. 
Everyone who participates also gets a very nice little badge at the bottom of their posts forever. So everyone will know you were part of OCN Chimpin, the team that won the Chip Challenge 2 years in a row.

So for those that sign up, G'luck. And to everyone else who can't, doesn't, don't worry about it. Everyone will get added to the list. Just give me a day or so.

And a special double thanks to all those that participate in the folding!


----------



## ablearcher

Okay, Tator Tot








Congratulations on the new job







. What site is it? (URL, bitte!)

also, here is my current submission:









as I await my second HD5770 to arrive in the mail


----------



## Tator Tot

It's not official yet. I'm auditioning and such right now


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's not official yet. I'm auditioning and such right now










well... here is ablearcher wishing you the best of luck


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


well... here is ablearcher wishing you the best of luck










Don't need luck, just mah skeelz!
















But; Danke bitte


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
*IMPORTANTE!*

Sorry a little behind. I might have a new gig at a review site, so I'm doing work on that tomorrow. But with any luck, I should be able to get the list updated tomorrow night.

Also, everyone, check my sig and click on the OCN Chimp Challenge. We need contenders so we can stomp all the other teams into the ground.
Everyone who participates also gets a very nice little badge at the bottom of their posts forever. So everyone will know you were part of OCN Chimpin, the team that won the Chip Challenge 2 years in a row.

So for those that sign up, G'luck. And to everyone else who can't, doesn't, don't worry about it. Everyone will get added to the list. Just give me a day or so.

And a special double thanks to all those that participate in the folding!

congrats man. hope it works out. let us know what site.

on topic: woot add me and my GTX 260's, lol







shhh...don't let anyone know that i am nvidia user.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


congrats man. hope it works out. let us know what site.

on topic: woot add me and my GTX 260's, lol







shhh...don't let anyone know that i am nvidia user.


lurking troll


----------



## p00ter71

I switched from an EVGA 8800GTS 640(g80)and the difference is amazing to say the least.I dont like the long loads times in BF:BC2 though.I hope that gets sorted out.


----------



## last_exile

satisfied Radeon HD owner, Sapphire HD5750


----------



## Rusty100

5970 owner repping


----------



## Ice98

3450 current
4650 laptop

past cards:
4870
x1950xt
x1600pro
9250
etc


----------



## Aximous

Add me please, running a Sapphire 4850x2 now, had a Sapphire x1800xt and a Sapphire 9550


----------



## ablearcher

Hello, who updates the OP?


----------



## i7Stealth1366

I just purchased a Asus EAH5870 V2


----------



## Cindex

Well..... I've been looking at ATI. Not trying to offend anyone..... Doesn't anyone else think of the spread of communism? The "red tide"? Hm. Weird.

Been looking seriously at some ATI stuff, but my GTX 260 is serving me well for now.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cindex*


Well..... I've been looking at ATI. Not trying to offend anyone..... Doesn't anyone else think of the spread of communism? The "red tide"? Hm. Weird.

Been looking seriously at some ATI stuff, but my GTX 260 is serving me well for now.


I thought about it, but then the devil is colored Red, too
















I sidegraded from my GTX260 c192 to a HD5770 (for DX11, lol), and later crossfired it with another HD5770







.

The only thing I miss is the awesomness of nVidia's reference cooler design







.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366*


I just purchased a Asus EAH5807 V2


That must be a new card from ATi heh?


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


That must be a new card from ATi heh?










lol 5870*


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366* 
lol 5870*

haha was just messing wit ya, you didn't have to actually correct it


----------



## zellthemedic

Can I join?









Sapphire HD4870 512mb.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

I Join!

Owner of a 4890 with a broken Pulse chip and the card still works lol


----------



## alanpsk

Add me plz









Sapphire HD5870 x2 FTW !!

















*edited* oops..sorry forgot to post pic


----------



## Davidsen

Can i join?









Switched to Sapphire Radeon HD 5750, from a Nvidia Geforce 9500GT.


----------



## Cyrk16

Add me pl0x









Switched from an 8600gt to an HD 4890 1gb and loving it


----------



## zellthemedic

I can get pics of my card tomorrow or Thursday, as proof.


----------



## blooder11181

please remove the sapphire 4850 and asus hd4770


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

I WANNA JOIN!

lol i have a 4670 (just get it from my sig)


----------



## Knyte

Please place me and and my ASUS HD5870 into the list.


----------



## JH4DC5

have a sapphire 4670 currently installed and awaiting my visiontek 5850 to arrive. can't wait!


----------



## Astonished

im in! Hd 3870


----------



## dalian[gr]

Proud Sapphire 5770 V1 owner!!


----------



## ExoticallyPure

Add me in!:

ATI HD Radeon 5770


----------



## zellthemedic

The 4870 is kaput...









I'm getting another 4870 to replace it though.


----------



## SCAVENGER1

add me since i used to be a long time nvidia user and then switched side cause of evga 285 sc and 8rma and now this xfx HD 5870 has been rocking since i got it the rma which is rma #1

so beside red is my favorite color anyways in more ways then 1


----------



## terence52

pls change my msi 5770 hawk into xfx 4890 850m


----------



## Alex132

Was a long time nvidia fan, dating back to the 3series one... and well... yeahh why was I with nvidia again? xD

HD 5870's in Crossfire FTW


----------



## dmanstasiu

XFX 5850 on my gaming rig, and ATI X300 on my dell dimension 5150


----------



## :Enigma:

Still rockin' the 4870 in my sig


----------



## Darkslayer7

switched from a 8800GTS to a 4870 ( getting another one for CF )









Yeah , and please add me to the list


----------



## Behemoth777

I got 2 4770's on the way for crossfire. I've only had one build so far and I used to have a 9800gtx+, but ever since about 2 months after I got it, I have wanted to make the switch. Now I finally have and I am more excited than a kid at christmas!








AMD/ATI PRIDE!


----------



## rogueblade

Went from integrated graphics a Go 7900GTX to a Go 7950GTX to crossfired XFX 4890's to my currently owned Asus 5870. Plz add me!


----------



## ablearcher

I don't think anybody actually mantains this club anymore


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I don't think anybody actually mantains this club anymore










Please Note this post:
http://www.overclock.net/8930531-post2796.html

Also, if you check the Spreadsheet, the last update was March 29th.

Currently Wierdo is working as a major player in CarForum.net (OCN Sister site), he's OCN's download Editor, and he's a student/has a job. That's a full book.

CyberDruid himself has a full book as well.

And I'm currently a full time student and I work ~35 hours a week. I update as often as I can when the time arises. So hold tight. It will happen. Most likely this weekend. Possibly on Sunday, as I have to work on a project and I've got to go to the junk yard and scavenge for some parts.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

am getting a 4870x2 soon


----------



## ahmedelbehery

good thread


----------



## Rian

Just ditched the 260 for an asus 5870, not looking back, officially switched sides







.

Add me up please







.


----------



## wermad

old skool nvidia fan (riva tnt geforce 1st gen). after 10 yr hiatus turned to Ati and got swept by the Red Wave, never going back to the green side. Sapphire 4870x2 & Sapphire 4870 in tri-fire


----------



## thx1138

Add me, I have been using ati since the 4830's were new and have been very happy with ati/sapphire and will continue to buy their cards.


----------



## foothead

Chalk up a Sapphire HD 4830 512MB for me.


----------



## Demented

Add me!

I've been an nVidia user for over 10 years. Recently started having issues with my GTX 280, and decided that maybe it was time to check out ATI. Went with an HD5870 and I'm loving it! perhaps one day I'll grab another and CrossFire those bad boys.


----------



## UnWantedSoldier

Let see, first was a Diamond Rage 128 pro 16mb, Then a ATI Radeon VIVO 64mb, ATI Radeon 9600 256mb, ATI Radeon X850 XT 512mb, Visontek Radeon HD2600xt 512mb, Visontek Radeon HD3870 512mb, and no Sapphire Radeon HD4890 1gb.

LOL everything from the 9600 up is still in service. 9600 is in my sisters computer, x850 is in a friends wich we are building a second scrap build with the 2600, and the 3870 is in the fiances system. The 4890 is going to get liquid cooled within the next month or two and i'm hoping there is a 5K series card somewhere on the horizon lol.

So add me to please, I guess you could say i'm a lifer when it comes to ATI lol.


----------



## LoneWolf15

The XFX 5870 Triple-X Edition:










T minus ten minutes to install.


----------



## GuardDawg30

Hey guys count me in...I just updated from my EVGA8800gts(g92) to this sexy beast the Sapphire 5850 Toxic...The difference is almost day and night...It was like a whole new world on BFBC2 when I popped her in a few days ago


----------



## Blackhawk4

Add me. I got a MSI Hawk 5770 and loving it so far


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Yo CD, Add me to the list as Xfire 5770's, just put my other one in and its running so much better in games.


----------



## CULLEN

Just got my HD5850 few days ago, I've also got HD5770 in my Intel Setup!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Please Note this post:
http://www.overclock.net/8930531-post2796.html

Also, if you check the Spreadsheet, the last update was March 29th.

Currently Wierdo is working as a major player in CarForum.net (OCN Sister site), he's OCN's download Editor, and he's a student/has a job. That's a full book.

CyberDruid himself has a full book as well.

And I'm currently a full time student and I work ~35 hours a week. I update as often as I can when the time arises. So hold tight. It will happen. Most likely this weekend. Possibly on Sunday, as I have to work on a project and I've got to go to the junk yard and scavenge for some parts.


What he said


----------



## CyberDruid

I greatly appreciate the help I have received in keeping this thread updated.

Now where's that rep button?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I greatly appreciate the help I have received in keeping this thread updated.

Now where's that rep button?

I think I just noticed this, but you have yours back







when did that happen?


----------



## moocowman

Hiya guys.. just recently got myself an HD 5750 and have been lovin it







May I be added?

Also, what tips do you guys have for a first time GPU overclocker? My last card wasn't much of an overclocker so I'z a noob.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I greatly appreciate the help I have received in keeping this thread updated.

Now where's that rep button?


It went buhbye









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I think I just noticed this, but you have yours back







when did that happen?


He's always had his. Just loses it every once in awhile for a day or so for some odd reason.


----------



## Cander

Count me in. I owned 1 nvidia card and will never go back. ATI ever since. Currently a 4870 in my pc and a 4650 in my wifes.


----------



## Un34rth

Also recently swapped an Nvidia 8800GT out for a shiny new HD5870. Can't say I'd never go back but Fermi certainly hasn't impressed me like this card has.


----------



## trueno84

Go red tide~!


----------



## Defiler

Coming from a 7800GT to a 5870.


----------



## Rixon

Running old school ATI, overclocked with ramsinks and aftermarket cooling, may I be added? My next rig will either be a 5770 or a 5870 acording to how much I will have after all the other hardware.


----------



## SilverPotato

Change me from XFX 4890 to Powercolor 5850


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Coming from a 7800GT to a 5870.











If only the PCB was black.


----------



## j0n3z3y

I roll red. Always have,always will. I'm not a fan boy,I just like Ati's business practices compared to the other guy.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm going to work on pushing out an update tomorrow men!







Just give it time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
He's always had his. Just loses it every once in awhile for a day or so for some odd reason.

Ah, usually when I see him it's missing. I always thought it was wierd that he didn't have a +REP button because he's a Vendor Rep.


----------



## LungsUmzbezzle

Switched from nvidia! Always had their cards but you can't deny the price/performance of ATI cards. Running one PowerColor 5770 and will most likely upgrade to the 5870.


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


If only the PCB was black.










How true.


----------



## Danny_B

Add me in! Love my new 5770.

Next CPU will also be AMD also


----------



## hellspawnpr

ATI rulez!


----------



## Newbie2009

Went from green 275s sli last couple of years, to a Vapour X 5870


----------



## xonix

Woo! Since the last time I've been on here, I've upgraded to a HD4870 1Gb and then to a HD4890 1Gb


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I upgraded my 2 x 4870 1GB to a HD 5850.


----------



## rhinobean123

Guess i should join this with a sapphire 5850 'n all


----------



## blooder11181

add sapphire hd4870 1gb ddr5 (silent efficiency)
gpu-z soon
what are the general performance drivers so far

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n99mf/


----------



## GotYoDumAzz

Just went from gtx 260 sli to 5870 cf


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

Err if I also own a older card, does that also count?

I'm using a HD5830 now. I still have my very old Sapphire Radeon 9600XT (replaced stock HSF with a Zalman VF copper HSF).


----------



## ReneeJade

I went against all my (nVidia fanboi) friends' advice and bought two HD5850s. They said the drivers were crap, they said it'd never work with Linux, they said great nVidia was just around the corner. They were wrong. I'm very happy.


----------



## CyberDruid

Welcome to all the new Tiders.


----------



## Bliz

Awesome, i remember when it still was just a pure text list, its pretty cool to watch the list now.


----------



## Davidsen

I have a HD 5750, switched from a 9500 GT. So can ppl, with a 5750, join?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Of course they can, as long as it's ATI


----------



## flyboy198

Please add me. I have a single sapphire 5770 card.


----------



## Tator Tot

That should have everything updated!









I'm sick as a dog, but I figured I'd bang one out before months end.

Welcome everyone! Enjoy your stay, donate all your cases to CyberDruid to mod. All your old nVidia GPU's can be left with Wierdo to fold on. And I'll take all your sammiches.


----------



## spatchin

add me, I have an xfx 5770


----------



## lsudvm

Please add me - a single XFX 5770. I switched from Green to Red yesterday and couldnt be happier.


----------



## Tator Tot

Added you both.

Though, I must LOL @ the Dual Xeon setup with just one mid-range GPU.


----------



## Kingkau

2 xfx 4890's here.


----------



## Tator Tot

Added ya


----------



## never

i changed my geforce 4 for my Powercolor 5770

i had a ati 1600EAXpro before its melted in my old mobo.


----------



## Silvos00

As an update, I have a Sapphire Vapor-X 5850 now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated


----------



## foothead

Major update: I now have the following cards:

sapphire hd 4850 x2 2GB, xfx reference v1 5770 1GB, sapphire 5750 1GB vGPU mod, powercolor 5750 1GB, powercolor 5750 1GB (another one), sapphire hd 4830 512MB Gigabyte 4670 1GB DDR3, sapphire x1300 pro 256MB, hd 3300 and 3200 igp (if those count lol)


----------



## XtachiX

add me
i've ordered xfx 5770 and i will get it in about one week!


----------



## Hy3RiD

Got a 5870 now, need an update


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *foothead*


Major update: I now have the following cards:

sapphire hd 4850 x2 2GB, xfx reference v1 5770 1GB, sapphire 5750 1GB vGPU mod, powercolor 5750 1GB, powercolor 5750 1GB (another one), sapphire hd 4830 512MB Gigabyte 4670 1GB DDR3, sapphire x1300 pro 256MB, hd 3300 and 3200 igp (if those count lol)


Next time, to be easier on the both of us, just use this format:

Add Card(s): XXX, XXXX, XXXX

Remove Card(s): XXX, XXX, XXXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


add me
i've ordered xfx 5770 and i will get it in about one week!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD*


Got a 5870 now, need an update










Udpated


----------



## Silvos00

Remove card: Visiontek X1300

Add card: Sapphire Vapor-X 5850


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated.


----------



## xpfighter

Looks like I am already on the list.. but I have another GPU right now


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated.


----------



## funky882

add me!

i gots a 5850


----------



## Charsher47

Just switched over to a XFX 5970 BE


----------



## Squirrel

Had a Gigabyte Geforce 5200 FX, then a Asus EN8500GT, and now the Sapphire Vapor-X 5770...seriously, never going back, nor ever getting a non-Vapor-X card again


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That should have everything updated!









I'm sick as a dog, but I figured I'd bang one out before months end.

Welcome everyone! Enjoy your stay, donate all your cases to CyberDruid to mod. All your old nVidia GPU's can be left with Wierdo to fold on. And I'll take all your sammiches.


Deal!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funky882* 
add me!

i gots a 5850










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charsher47* 
Just switched over to a XFX 5970 BE










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squirrel* 
Had a Gigabyte Geforce 5200 FX, then a Asus EN8500GT, and now the Sapphire Vapor-X 5770...seriously, never going back, nor ever getting a non-Vapor-X card again









Updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Deal!

I figured that'd work out well.


----------



## rich121

Great Thread!!!

I just ordered all replacement components for my computer (everything except the case) which included a XFX HD 5870 XXX video card.

I am anxious for my parts/rebuild, as I have had the same build for about 8 years!

Rick


----------



## JH4DC5

VisionTek 5850 here









went from a 4670 to a 5850. such a HUGE leap in performance


----------



## ablearcher

I now have an XFX HD5870 (barring any strange train derailments







).


----------



## Naz

NV fan who has defected because of the Fermi debacle here.

I've had: 8800GT -> GTS250 -> GTX 275 -> HD 5870!


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated









Getting close on 1350 Members.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

vapor-x 5770's trifire









catalyst 10.4 made the trifire really come to life. scaling good now.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I don't know how this one slipped my mind but I put a ASUS 3450 in my daughters computer when I built it. With that said I just ordered a Gigabyte HD 5870 GV-R587SO-1GD yesterday from NewEgg, so it should be here this week and installed by next weekend. I would install it sooner but I've got an exam in my Statics class I need to study for,







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*









vapor-x 5770's trifire









catalyst 10.4 made the trifire really come to life. scaling good now.


Got pix man?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


I don't know how this one slipped my mind but I put a ASUS 3450 in my daughters computer when I built it. With that said I just ordered a Gigabyte HD 5870 GV-R587SO-1GD yesterday from NewEgg, so it should be here this week and installed by next weekend. I would install it sooner but I've got an exam in my Statics class I need to study for,







.


Studying...sheeh..yeah right... GPUs >>>>>>>>>>... Studying.

Updated you two.


----------



## DrBrownfinger




----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*












manage a trois

sexy beast


----------



## Alatar

update me to 2 XFX 5870's in CFX









*FIXED*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 


















update me to 2 XFX 5870's in CFX









Done


----------



## ablearcher

update me to 2 XFX 5870's in CFX









*FIXED FOR YOU!







*


----------



## Tator Tot

Done!









Next time you should really re-scale your photos.

In full scale you can hardly see the subject matter, and it shows all the visual distortion. Around 1280x1024 or 1280x720 is a good size to use.

Depending if the shot's square or wide angel.


----------



## horrorbuff

Heres mine.... Sapphire 5970







....

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tator Tot

added ya mate!


----------



## ablearcher

Tator Tot... I'm really sorry to be a nuisance, why do you have me listed as having 2 XFX HD5870 cards?

I only have one!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Tator Tot... I'm really sorry to be a nuisance, why do you have me listed as having 2 XFX HD5870 cards?

I only have one!


It's cool, mistakes mistakes.

I fix I fix.

NOW GIMME A SAMMICH! Or bow in glory to mine.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's cool, mistakes mistakes.

I fix I fix.

NOW GIMME A SAMMICH! Or bow in glory to mine.


sudo...(ablearcher)







(Tator Tot)
danke!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Done!









Next time you should really re-scale your photos.

In full scale you can hardly see the subject matter, and it shows all the visual distortion. Around 1280x1024 or 1280x720 is a good size to use.

Depending if the shot's square or wide angel.


yeah sorry, it was just 1AM in Finland and I was lazy and tired









E: fixed my original post







ablearcher you can take the pictures down if you want, I'll admit that they're huge


----------



## marduke83

Long time ATI user here







The only PC I've had a nvidia card in is my current plain jane barebones pc (which I swapped out for one of my hd5750's for a while until I got bits for my new system). The nvidia card is bad, runs way too hot, and makes my room like an oven!
ATI all the way


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated!









It's pretty epic to see so many users having CrossfireX setups


----------



## Insanor

Can I be added?







I have 2 XFX 5770's although I have to RMA one of them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Added ya.


----------



## ReneeJade

Any chance of a statistical summary of this club so far; who has what cards, who has CFX, etc?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReneeJade* 
Any chance of a statistical summary of this club so far; who has what cards, who has CFX, etc?

Google Doc's doesn't offer an option for that yet.

So doing it by hand would be a bit like drilling through a brick wall with a hand drill. You'll get through, but it'll take a few days.


----------



## naturaldisaster

hi there...

spotted the red tide and decided i want in!!

i have a 5850 now with another one one the very soon.

and before this, i used my toshiba laptop for gaming. it had an amazing mobility x1600.

add please


----------



## ChosenLord

Count me in, gone from 2x285's to a 5970!! amazing!!

couldn't believe they are still trying to fob off the 470's/480's? what a waste of everyones time!

They could have just made a monsters, i really hoped that they would obliterate ATI!!

if you cant beat em... join em?


----------



## ReneeJade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Google Doc's doesn't offer an option for that yet.

So doing it by hand would be a bit like drilling through a brick wall with a hand drill. You'll get through, but it'll take a few days.


Yeah that's fair. It would be cool if it was somehow possible with whatever system you were already using to store the data. Bummer its not nicely, consistently formatted plain text - even I could code something to parse that.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Hey Tator Tot,

No rush, but whenever you like, you can remove the GDocs entry for my Radeon 4890ZSFR --I only have the 5870-XXX now.

No worries, mate, I know you're probably busy.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReneeJade*


Any chance of a statistical summary of this club so far; who has what cards, who has CFX, etc?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Google Doc's doesn't offer an option for that yet.

So doing it by hand would be a bit like drilling through a brick wall with a hand drill. You'll get through, but it'll take a few days.


I just drilled through a brick wall manually









so basically 363 out of 1358 users (~*27%*) have crossfireX setups with 1 or many cards


----------



## DrBrownfinger

dont know if anyone here has looked at the heaven benchmark thread, but, trifire 5770's beat 2-5850's, 2-5870's, and single 5970's with 10.4 drivers. just thought i'd put it out there cause alot of 5850 and 5870 owners talk down to us 5770 owners. also averaging 105 fps in bc2 8aa,16af, 1920x1080 all settings maxed.


----------



## Freaxy

Have had the following ati cards:
Radeon 9550 pro
Radeon X850 pro or xt, not sure
Radeon HD 4870 512mb

And now a Radeon 5970








Might have missed a card I can't remember









Satisfied customer.. Only trouble I had was with the powerplay option on the 4870 which cause crashes because of switching between 2D and 3D constantly in games (menu's etc.), Fixed that by editting the CCC profile.
And now with the 5970 I got to use a CCC profile too because of 2D clocks going too low when it's overclocked. Stock it's working perfectly.


----------



## Nappyman21

Just made the switch to the dark side >







Just bought an XFX 5770 and I LOVE IT!!! Been an nVidia user since I built my first PC Freshman year in high school, but I see a new trend in my future ;D


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReneeJade*


Yeah that's fair. It would be cool if it was somehow possible with whatever system you were already using to store the data. Bummer its not nicely, consistently formatted plain text - even I could code something to parse that.


If you want to, go for it and let me know. Might be able to hitup a part of the OP where we can list stats and such.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Hey Tator Tot,

No rush, but whenever you like, you can remove the GDocs entry for my Radeon 4890ZSFR --I only have the 5870-XXX now.

No worries, mate, I know you're probably busy.










No problem man, I sometimes forget to edit out old entries, or don't realize that I'm updating and think of folks as first time posters. So any dups you see, letting me know is not a big deal and it's much appreciated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


I just drilled through a brick wall manually









so basically 363 out of 1358 users (~*27%*) have crossfireX setups with 1 or many cards











Mmmmm you drilled.....









Not bad man, I thought so. 1/4th of the users having a CrossfireX setup is huge. When Crossfire & SLi came out no one was using them but those Benching or trying to run beast setups. But with cheap GPU's like the 9800GT & HD5770 pathing the road, multi GPU setups are getting pretty killer and common.


----------



## ReneeJade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


I just drilled through a brick wall manually









so basically 363 out of 1358 users (~*27%*) have crossfireX setups with 1 or many cards










Wicked, thanks


----------



## v1c3

im in

edit : asus 5870


----------



## rheicel

from GTS250 to 5770
from 9800GT to 4890

I'm in!


----------



## Vhozard

Club3D HD4850, pencil modded it







-->







MSI R4850-2D512-OC @ 730/1200


----------



## superj1977

*







My 24/7 settings give me the below results,im more than happy with my ATI 5870.







*


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated, 2 more members to go till 1350 members.


----------



## Korak

After a few years of nVidia, I bought Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 OC CF, rather than my long waited GTX4xx series.
So, I can join this club.


----------



## Aximous

Add me too please, I have a 9550, a x1800xt and a 4850x2 and planning on getting a 5850.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Add Me


----------



## jdog4288

I know I am already on this list but I would like to update my card, from mobility Radeon x1400 to a Visiontek Radeon HD 5850. Thanks.
Much peace Jdog.


----------



## Tator Tot

*WE OFFICIALLY JUST HIT 1350 MEMBERS!*

Now that I'm done screaming at you, welcome all


----------



## tdesbien31

funniest thing, is the the OP CD, is now a member of the "Green Tide"


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tdesbien31* 
funniest thing, is the the OP CD, is now a member of the "Green Tide"

He's been part of both teams for awhile.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

is anyone using catalyst 10.5beta? if so, where did you download it from and is it any good?


----------



## blooder11181

me to


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


is anyone using catalyst 10.5beta? if so, where did you download it from and is it any good?


I haven't tried it yet, but http://www.ngohq.com/news/17660-ati-...10-5-beta.html


----------



## xXxBRiTTaNYxXx

5970 here


----------



## 53977

I would like to change my graphics card to a GeCube 3870 to a Gigabyte 5770.


----------



## 495

why am i not on the list? i own an ati card, sapphire brand (which is the red'est, if that word exists) and loving every second of it...


----------



## rheicel

thanks for seeing my name on the red list!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Hey All, getting an Asus DirectCU 5850 delivered today, so please add me


----------



## khaotic

Hi just wondering if i can join, got a power color HD 5850


----------



## tht-kid

To ATI users... OCN needs YOU!


----------



## majikmaynayZ

9800 pro! Now I have an MSI 5770 and plan to xfire. I <3 ATI!


----------



## tasospaok123

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is my HD5830. I Just love it!


----------



## Faisal11iraq

add me to the red team.. got my XFX 4870x2 a week ago and am enjoying the awesomeness







i had GTX260 BE SLi but i can assure you this is more stable and doesn't run that hot like i heard..


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'd like to add my 2600 Pro and if mobile GPUs count I've got an 5870m in my laptop.


----------



## darith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*


I'd like to add my 2600 Pro and if mobile GPUs count I've got an 5870m in my laptop.


Very Nice! I almost picked up an ASUS G73JH-A1!

Went from an EVGA 8800GT 512 to 2x XFX 1GB CrossfireX 5770's just this week. My 3DMark06 went from 14,000 to 26,000+!


----------



## Faisal11iraq

hey guyz will i get an improve in performance if i use gtx260 for physx ?


----------



## Bacheezi

I've got a 5850m in my msi gx640


----------



## rubicsphere

Sapphire 5970:


----------



## Behemoth777

I need to update my cards. I am getting rid of one of my 4770's for a single card setup. I am more of a single gpu guy myself


----------



## Tator Tot

EDIT: Everyone Updated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq*


hey guyz will i get an improve in performance if i use gtx260 for physx ?


There's only 15 games that will actually get aid from PhysX but yes you will if you run them.

Mirror's Edge
Unreal Tournament 3
Metro 2033

I play all of these with PhysX (9800GT) and I love it.


----------



## scottcomp

Sign me up please.
Would really like to start reppin.


----------



## oc88

Please add me


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
I need to update my cards. I am getting rid of one of my 4770's for a single card setup. I am more of a single gpu guy myself









avatar


----------



## Larz89

I love Ati, never had an Nvidia card (but i'm not a hater, i just don't like there corporate attitude: nvidia ment to be played and physix effects only for N, like in just cause 2)

My first was a crappy radeon 9200, my second a 4870x2, haha what a difference


----------



## Erick Silver

I posted a thread earlier this week about possibly getting a little more oomph out of my pathetic little card. HERE It was all I could afford at the time. Does anyone have any ideas of how I can get a bit more out of my 4550? Other than upgrading. I don't really have the $ to upgrade right now.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I posted a thread earlier this week about possibly getting a little more oomph out of my pathetic little card. HERE It was all I could afford at the time. Does anyone have any ideas of how I can get a bit more out of my 4550? Other than upgrading. I don't really have the $ to upgrade right now.


if passive cooling you need a fan

overclock using msi afterburner 
15mhz steps


----------



## Erick Silver

Hmmm Yeah its Passive cooling. No Fan. Will have to look into a aftermarket cooler if I want to do anything. Will just save the cash for an upgrade I think.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Im in!

Sapphire HD 5850 Reference @ 920/1350


----------



## Markeh

I'm in. Sapphire HD 4670 512Mb GDDR3.


----------



## Tator Tot

1365 Members and counting. List has been updated, give it about 5min from this post to show in the OP.

As always, welcome aboard Red-Riders!


----------



## DullBoi

Ive been riding the red tide since the radeon x1950 pro









Please add me to this epic list









These cards are the best, in value, performance. . *everything!!*(except folding







COME ON Stanford get that gpu3 client out)









I believe that 2x5850's would knock the socks of any Geforce


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated


----------



## Enigma8750

Hey guys.. I changed to 2 Sapphire 5770 X-fire. replaced the Spaceheater for a more eco friendly set up.. Please Update for me. Bless You.


----------



## fashric

Add me! from 8800GT to HD5850


----------



## Larz89

WOOO, (red)riders on the storm !!!


----------



## Phoriver

gotta love value. 
4890 reference 950/1050.


----------



## andos

I'm in aswell.

ASUS EAH5850 reference.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Lol, I still have my Radeon 1600X! I will gladly join this movement. 







Nvidia







Joke.


----------



## dracotonisamond

count me in to







2 5870's

but i have a traitor GTX 260. hope no one minds lol.


----------



## dimwit13

1-3870
2-4890
1-5870

-dimwit-

got me some green ones also


----------



## thesilph

Sign me up ^^

HD4770
x1650pro
9500pro
9200se
2 - Ati Rage

shh, I got green ones too xD


----------



## Seann

I'll be happy to join to, after years being at the green camp and moving to ATi for my first time, i am more then pleased with my 5870, the thing is a beast.

Asus 5870


----------



## KishtClocker1111

please update my stat with "Force3D 4890",thanks
i'm a satisfied ATi Owner


----------



## FREEGUNNER

4850, my first ATI card!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Just got mah HD5770

Extremely satisfied, 0 problems


----------



## Genome

Just got my Vapor-X 5870 today. It has been a long time since I had a ATI card.


----------



## stalker_26

Count me in,

two 3870x2's


----------



## mauley

Count m in,

Asus CuCore 5770


----------



## Periklis

Add me to the list Palit 4870 1gb and sapphire 4770.


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated!


----------



## phantom3000

*joins* I have 4890 with Arctic cooling Twin Turbo Pro soo ... may i join?

P.S in my house i have 5 (4 agp xD) ati cards


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantom3000*


*joins* I have 4890 with Arctic cooling Twin Turbo Pro soo ... may i join?

P.S in my house i have 5 (4 agp xD) ati cards


You're on the list.


----------



## custommadename

Hey, sorry guys - I sold my 4850. I do have a Radeon HD 2600XT, though, and it's folding!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Hey, sorry guys - I sold my 4850. I do have a Radeon HD 2600XT, though, and it's folding!


Updated


----------



## blooder11181

add sapphire hd5670 512mb (display port version) for my mini itx rig


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


add sapphire hd5670 512mb (display port version) for my mini itx rig


Done.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

so.. has anyone tried catalyst 10.5? im not brave enough to get it from a non amd/ati site. just curious. better than 10.4?


----------



## scc28

can i play 4870x2


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scc28*


can i play 4870x2


Added. 
1383


----------



## CyberDruid

The Tater Tot fills the slot, 
updates the snot out of this lot.
Maybe he should rent a cot
since this thread is kind of hot.

Thanks again for your invaluable service to the Riders of the Red Tide.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
The Tater Tot fills the slot,
updates the snot out of this lot.
Maybe he should rent a cot
since this thread is kind of hot.

Thanks again for your invaluable service to the Riders of the Red Tide.















































































:appl aud:


----------



## Tator Tot

I stay on just for the poetry.


----------



## Goldwolf99

Xfx 5850


----------



## Relevant Wing

Sapphire Radeon HD 4830

Ive used ATI Since the Mach 32 Chip


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated. Sorry about that delay. It went to the back of my mind yesterday but I grabbed it now.

Since I didn't really say it before, welcome aboard everyone.

Please pay me with:
Cooler Master HAF-X
2x2GB Mushkin Redline
Asus Crosshair IV Extreme

After that, I will love you all.


----------



## SystemTech

I need an update please








I got a ASUS 4890 TOP


----------



## Cheesezilla

MSI Hawk 5770 just came in the mail today. woot woot!








Sign me up for the red tide!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


I need an update please








I got a ASUS 4890 TOP











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheesezilla*


MSI Hawk 5770 just came in the mail today. woot woot!








Sign me up for the red tide!










Where did all the red-riders go, usually more action. Either way, updated.









*ANNOUNCEMENT*: I'm taking a Vacation. I have to help two friends move over this weekend, do yard work for a tree that fell down, and a few other things this weekend. Besides party and eat hearty. 
So I wish everyone the best, and I'll do my best to update on monday. But until then, anyone that won't get added past this point, just hold steady. I'll get to it.

P.S. The tree that fell, didn't hit the house, and miss my car plus the neighbors truck by just a foot. Nor did it crush the fence. So if my lotto ticket pays off, life could be good lol. Either way,







everyone. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## o Baby Zeus

Sign me well and truly in for the red tide, crossfired xfx 5870's and loving them


----------



## Pis

Still using HD 3870


----------



## ToB1

Switched from Nvidia GeForce 8400GS to ATI Radeon HD 4850 Matrix


----------



## Bowlerguy92

You can go ahead and add me! I have a HIS Radeon 5830 and I love it. It blows through everything I throw at it on stock clocks, I OCed it a fair amount and it performs that much better.


----------



## onnetz

I'm in. Switched from a 8400gs.


----------



## wamthesuperwam

Add me! I have a mobility x1100, so much power for a little integrated card! I love it.


----------



## Deathschyte

add me up...

got all my builds with Red Tide...


























got 2 Sapphire 5870 Vapor X, Digitall Alliance 5850, Sapphire 4770, MSI 4670 for my current Rigs...

and i do happy...


----------



## flipd

Vapor-X










Need I say more? I'm in.


----------



## twich12

i got my 5870 about a month ago and loving it! went from a 4870 to a 5870 and WCed the 5870! good times!


----------



## groodal

i'll join !! HD 5670 @ 850mhz! great card!!


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7ywfn/

using this card while hd5670 is going to rma
(blue and gray screem while using 10.4 and 10.5)


----------



## Bugs

Count me In!!


----------



## Desktopstu

Just joined, so scuze an overclock.net noobie here, heh heh heh.

I prefer ATi to nVidia but have had both (and other) during my long history of pc builds.... some notable cards ive used-

Matrox Millenium 2 (ahhh what a card THAT was!) PCi.
Matrox G200 and G400. PCi and AGP versions.
Trident cyberblade (lappy graphics) AGP.
3dfx Voodoo 2 (two of, attached to the matrox above- early SLi) PCi.
nVidia MX440 (lots of these, did the job, just) AGP.
SiS Xabre 200 (very under rated card) AGP.
ATi rage fury maxx (ooooh yeah, early dual gpu superpowered!) AGP.
ATi Radeon 9500 pro (modded to 9700 speeds, first ` expensive card`) AGP.
nVidia FX 5900XT (not one of my better buys) AGP.
ATi 9800 pro AGP.
x850XT plat ed PCie.
nVidia 7600GS passive cooled PCie.
nVidia 7800GT PCie.
ATi 7000 AGP.
ATi x300 PCie (what a dog of a card THAT is!)
nVidia FX 5200 PCi. naff card I know but pne of the better PCi cards available.
Kyro 2 4000XT and 4500XT PCi and AGP. (not bad cards these for their day, and pretty good for a PCi card).
nVidia 6600 and 6800 AGP (great cards both).
ATi rage 128, rage pro, rage pro turbo cards PCi and AGP.
ATi 3470 laptop card PCie.
ATi XFX 4870 XXX edition PCie.

prob a few others but thats the ones I most remember. all in all ive preferred the ATi cards making me into the red corner, that said, ive had a hard time with some of the drivers for ATi, for a while I was an Omega driver man.


----------



## Darkslayer7

4870 800/1100 A+ card for the past 2 years .


----------



## Darkcyde

I've always used ATi.
9200
9600pro
hd2600pro
hd5870

Thinking about picking up a HD4670 for my P4 AGP rig


----------



## sugarton

Yah you could say I've been on the red side from awhile:

Radeon 7000 -> Radeon X1650 -> Radeon X1950 -> Radeon HD4350 -> Radeon HD5770

With that said I have also dabbled with some green but never been satisfied to the same level that my X1950 and 5770 has.
(nvidia was fx 5200 ultra and 6600gt)


----------



## Dock #89

ATI 9000 Pro -> ATI 9800 Pro -> Sapphire X700 Pro -> Sapphire X1600XT -> Sapphire 5770


----------



## Bradey

hi
can i please be update to 2 5770


----------



## 4Brand

Count me in with my 5850.

I upgraded from an Nvidia GTS 7300 to this beast.


----------



## Adhmuz

Currently using a Sapphire 5870 reference cooler running 900 MHz Core and 1250 MHz Memory.
Notable cards I've used in the past: X850 Pro AGP, Radeon 9550 AGP
Previously was running 8800 GTs


----------



## Yanki

Sign me up! Proud owner of a 5850, coming from 4890 VX.
ATI (L)


----------



## wierdo124

I'll try and get it updated tonight.

Some of us have women to keep happy


----------



## ny_driver

Presently I have 2 x HD4890 (Sapphire & ASUS) reference models and I have always been happy with my ATI cards, especially these ones........... except when my x1950pro512 came already overclocked to the max.









past cards I've used......

XFX HD4890/ 1GB
HIS x1950pro 512mb Ice-Q turbo
ATI x850pro 256mb-16 pipelines
ATI 9800 pro 128mb

and way back my first card was actually an NVidia MX420.....as you can see I switched over.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

running a 4870 :-D


----------



## Obakemono

Ok, I have 2 of the following:
All Sapphires, 3850, 5750, and 5770.


----------



## Grobi

I`m in. Sapphire Radeon HD4850 512MB


----------



## wgizmo

Sapphire 5850 Toxic


----------



## ny_driver

Sapphire Rules


----------



## Man O' War

Bit O' the old XFX 5970 Black edition here. ^_^

Soon to add an XFX 597A Eyefinity 6 to the collection!


----------



## De-Zant

I'm in too!
I've got the HIS Radeon HD 5770.


----------



## Renster

ATI FTW!

Put Me Up.

Atomic "Blue" Sapphire Radeon 3870 HD


----------



## Kavourdoukos

Put me in too!!2x Powecolor HD4870 in CF Mode!!


----------



## Narcocytosis

Switched from the 7800gtx and since have owned 4870, 4870x2, 4890, and now a 5970 and have enjoyed every moment riding the red dragon


----------



## custommadename

Hey, I forgot I have two HIS cards! An X850 XT Platinum Edition and an X800 GT. Both 256MB IIRC. I'll make sure when I get back home.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wait...I need my entry changed!

Asus 4850TOP. Don't have the 9800XT anymore







.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

add a Sapphier ATI Radeon HD 5830 1GB to mine


----------



## Papak888

Add me in if i may ask









2x Force 3D 4890HD 1Gb crossfired


----------



## Nathan moore

add me plz!







I am loving my ASUS 5870


----------



## thesilph

4770 is dead , went to RMA.

so now i'm using my old trusty card, still plays TF2 tho









add that one to my username on the spreadsheet


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarton*


Yah you could say I've been on the red side from awhile:

Radeon 7000 -> Radeon X1650 -> Radeon X1950 -> Radeon HD4350 -> Radeon HD5770

With that said I have also dabbled with some green but never been satisfied to the same level that my X1950 and 5770 has.
(nvidia was fx 5200 ultra and 6600gt)


plez change your avatar, i am offended, cuz communism pwns...

did you know communist Russia was the first to give free health care?

did you know Vietnam which is also communist, defeated invading American troops? [well north Vietnam which was paired with Russia did...]

did you know, China is one of the fastest growing economically?

so please change your avatar

----------------------------
also please update spreadsheet


----------



## wierdo124

Tator Tot is an editor now too









No worries though, AMD editor doesn't have to do anything.... (kidding bro)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Tator Tot is an editor now too









No worries though, AMD editor doesn't have to do anything.... (kidding bro)


The cool kids club 8)

bt4cereal

AMD Editor has nothing to do

At all

Red Tide...pfftt....

AMD Section .... yeah whatever....

Sleeping... I could go for a nap


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm in, I've had my 4870 Asus sinse october 08









Love it, but want to grab a 5850 soon


----------



## Newbie2009

Picked up my 2nd vapour x today


----------



## Willhemmens

Could I get some Buying advice on the Powercolor 5830 PCS 1GB?

This card to be exact: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/197008

As my second 4770 has died and I'm RMA'ing the card, I wont be getting a 4770 back, since they dont make them any more I wont be able to do any crossfire stuff. Also this seems like a decent time to do an upgrade to the new Gen of cards.

Looking at the reviews for the cards they look alright for the Â£180 cost and the PCS what looks like a nice cooler.

Anyone got any experience with these cards? Also, of all the 5830's around which brand would you buy?

Thanks.


----------



## genji

Quote:

If you just couldn't resist switching sides or are a long time Red Rider Post in this thread and I will Put you on the ever growing list of satisfied ATI owners...the Red Tide is rising
I find it funny that the OP has an Nvidia logo by his name







apparently he's not satisfied with ati, maybe he should try a snickers bar instead









note: I am not part of "the red tide" hence my Nvidia logo by my name, that and the fact that I can't afford a new vid card


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
Could I get some Buying advice on the Powercolor 5830 PCS 1GB?
Anyone got any experience with these cards? Also, of all the 5830's around which brand would you buy?

Thanks.

Well, the cooler is actually very nice. You can see how well it does on an HD5870 here

As for the price, it's not bad.

And I would definitely consider it.


----------



## custommadename

I disagree









For less money, you can get the exact same performance from a 4890 or just slightly less performance with a 5770. But for more money, you can get a really good performance increase with a 5850.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
I disagree









For less money, you can get the exact same performance from a 4890 or just slightly less performance with a 5770. But for more money, you can get a really good performance increase with a 5850.

Check the UK prices.

2 x HD5770's is almost the same as an HD5850. So it's not as clear cut as in the US.


----------



## Reactions

I love my new 5970! Count me in


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well, the cooler is actually very nice. You can see how well it does on an HD5870 here

As for the price, it's not bad.

And I would definitely consider it.


Thanks, thats good to know, looks like the coolers a nice piece of kit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


I disagree









For less money, you can get the exact same performance from a 4890 or just slightly less performance with a 5770. But for more money, you can get a really good performance increase with a 5850.


Here the 5770 is Â£120, 5830 is Â£179 and the 5850 is Â£260.

So with Â£180 so spend thats pretty much the only option.

I'd think about a 4890 but I might aswell go Next gen for DX11 and stuff.


----------



## custommadename

Wow, so the UK prices are forcing people to buy 5830s?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Wow, so the UK prices are forcing people to buy 5830s?

Not forcing, but the price differences are just larger there.


----------



## IaVoR

can someone update my entry on the list?

thanks


----------



## marklasia

I got a 3600 HD, add me plz


----------



## Chunkylad

I am an owner, but not a user. I am being a rebel and getting a GTX 480 for my new rig. If it matters I have an XFX 5770.


----------



## steven937595

decieded to check up on this page

i got 5870 crossfire not 5970 lol. i wish.. bandwidth would starve on p45.. x4 per gpu lol

oh and if op edits, i got a XFX 5770 in another rig


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey guys, just dropping in to say I'll be out of town till tuesday. Obviously becoming and editor and other things came up. SO i'll update around tuesday or wednesday


----------



## blooder11181

tator tot
i need driver for x1300

i did check ati drivers but i dont no if will work well (vista driver)


----------



## Spryguy87

have always been a fan of ATI, though my brother sits in the Nvidia camp. We get almost identical performance whenever we upgrade our computers (me with AMD/ATI, him with Intel/Nvidia).


----------



## jonboey

Put me in. First owned a HD3850 from Sapphire. Then a 4850 from Sapphire. Then a 5870 from XFX a XXX edition one. And now a 5970BE from XFX.


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonboey* 
Put me in. First owned a HD3850 from Sapphire. Then a 4850 from Sapphire. Then a 5870 from XFX a XXX edition one. And now a 5970BE from XFX.





































i got me one of those XFX 5970BE's comin in the mail today







. im so psyched. ill take pics when i get it in tri and quadfire. might ditch the physx card for a bit and go slaughter the AvP benchie.

im now the proud owner of 2 5870's and a 5970 :3

POST 404


----------



## michaelxlife

Put me on there; I have a 2400 XT in my main sys and love it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Alright guys, I'll try to get this update.

Unforunately, to throw cogs in the works, I went out of town for my birthday over the weekend, and Google changed Doc's alot in the past two weeks which has really messed the whole system up.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

My Saphire 5850 should be delivered tomorrow, switching from an 8800GT, count me in here!


----------



## Metal425

Count me in, Asus 5850 flashed to 5870 BIOS.


----------



## OrphanShadow

A bit off topic, but I love the fact that my banner is still there after a couple of years


----------



## CravinR1

My card will be here tomorrow or the next day

XFX 5770 1gb


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrphanShadow*


A bit off topic, but I love the fact that my banner is still there after a couple of years










Well it's a great banner


----------



## CravinR1

Hey Tater have you had any issues with drivers with your 5770?

And what are the best drivers to use? This is my first ATI gpu since about 5 years ago when I bought a X1550 for my friend


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Hey Tater have you had any issues with drivers with your 5770?

And what are the best drivers to use? This is my first ATI gpu since about 5 years ago when I bought a X1550 for my friend


I'm using 10.3's or something, but honestly, drivers just keep getting better so go to 10.5 which is the latest, I've just yet to stop [email protected] and actually update my drivers.

And no problems to speak of yet. Great cards, CF scales incredibly well.


----------



## CravinR1

How many ppd are the cards getting per HFM?

Are they alot less than my g92 gts?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


How many ppd are the cards getting per HFM?

Are they alot less than my g92 gts?


They only push 3-3.5k depending on the WU.

So yeah, about half the PPD.


----------



## CravinR1

Thats less than my g80. When is Stansford going to fix the client to take advantage of ATI

I need a mb with 2 x pcie ports lga 775 to support the e2180, and some ram

I have 2 x g80 gpu's that I want to get folding as soon as I get a mb + ram.

I'm going to have to break down and take my sig rig to my brother's and start folding on the e6400+g92


----------



## Tator Tot

I would suggest looking at a x38/P45/x48/975x chipset, Pentium 4 or Celeron, & 2 x 1GB of cheapest RAM.


----------



## CravinR1

I have a E2180 that will do 3.2 (with the zalman 9500, never tried it with stock intel HSF)

But I figured the E2180 (have it already) at 2.8-3.0 ghz + 1-2 gigs cheapo ram + 2x8800 Gts g80 should net 10k ppd

I just need a mb + ram + case (have the cpu, stock hsf, hd's, dvdrws, and I'll have to check the psu)


----------



## Arsin

XFX 5770 For me


----------



## steven937595

if u be updating soon, add a XFX 5770 for steven937595
just add it under a second rig column or w/e u do. thx


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

why am i still not updated? sapphier 830!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


I have a E2180 that will do 3.2 (with the zalman 9500, never tried it with stock intel HSF)

But I figured the E2180 (have it already) at 2.8-3.0 ghz + 1-2 gigs cheapo ram + 2x8800 Gts g80 should net 10k ppd

I just need a mb + ram + case (have the cpu, stock hsf, hd's, dvdrws, and I'll have to check the psu)


get this case, $25 shipped w/ promo code EMCYTZY22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


why am i still not updated? sapphier 830!!!


Because, like I said in an earlier post, Google messed up Docs and I'm having to re-work everything so I can streamline the process again.


----------



## BEEFKING69

MSI Hawk 5770


----------



## dracotonisamond

i suppose you should update my status in the group. i now have a XFX 5970 to go with my MSI 5870's









trifire baby!


----------



## Spryguy87

have a dead 4650 that i replaced with a 4550 due to extreme budget constraints...and now the 4550 isn't displaying on lcd properly. Anywho, I stick with ATI. Replaced an old x600 with the 4650 before upgrading everything else.


----------



## Lhiannon

Mobility 5870 in the Nighthawk, Sapphire 4gb 5970 in the Kraken. (muhahahaha)


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spryguy87*


have a dead 4650 that i replaced with a 4550 due to extreme budget constraints...and now the 4550 isn't displaying on lcd properly. Anywho, I stick with ATI. Replaced an old x600 with the 4650 before upgrading everything else.


Hmm tell me do you have it alive or dead *4650 ?
I can sell you mines Sapphire Radeon HD 4650 1gb DDR2 its still new since I bought it about 3 months ago just for playing games a bit(it still plays all latest games lol), Now I upgraded my whole set up so I don't need it anymore... so send me a PM if you are interested.

Anyways add me to the list...
Sapphire Radeon HD 4650 1gb DDR2
XFX 5770 1gb GDDR5

GO RED GO!!!


----------



## kuehlman

Put me on the list, my first graphics card is ATi, and I love it so much, I'm getting a second one to run in xFire! (xFire in my opinion is so much more better)

Sapphire HD 5770 1GB, just put me on with two of them crossfire.


----------



## Amirsz

Decided to go with an Sapphire HD4890 Vapor X for this build...

COULDN'T BE MORE HAPPIER? Unless I had a XFX 5770 of course


----------



## blooder11181

my sapphire hd5670 just arrived from rma test in few hours


----------



## Sir Beregond

Woohoo 5770!

I have used many ATI products! From a 7500 I had in 2000 or 2001, to the x1650 PRO, then making the mistake of a 9800 GT card from nvidia, then back to ATI with my 5770! Never again nvidia! ATI for life!

We are RED TIDE!

Even my work laptop has an x1300 =D


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ay5nd/

it works 
using 10.6


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ay5nd/

it works
using 10.6

Setup my raids and installed xp/win 7 yesterday.

I'm using the default catalyst in xp (for now) and 10.6 in win 7

....... and the g92 was one of the best nvidia gpus ever (I have 1)


----------



## Xern

4870 and 5870 reporting in

http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/r...e/IMG_5482.jpg

An old pic with the stock cooler but it'll do


----------



## obsidian86

i've had nvidia and ati cards in the past more ati's tho since my old 9800 pro to a x1950 to 7800gt then hd 2600 to 8800gtx then a 3870x2 then a 4870 1gb direct swop for a 4850x2 i got the msi 5850 as a christmas gift from my cousin and recently added the club3d 5850,i always been happy with ATi we all may have had some minor problems but thats just how life is .LONG LIVE ATI !!!


----------



## Petercola

5870 reporting in







running @ 930/1360. Can't push it further without a voltmod, but it will do! go go ATI.


----------



## Ibage

Went from a 9800gt to a 4890. Ordering a 5850 tomorrow


----------



## mocha989

love you ati!!!! nothing can beat my 1ghz 5870!!!!! take it nvidia!


----------



## dezerteagle323

Add me as well! Been with ATI since the 9600xt => x850xt => x1900xt => 4870, AND NOW just waiting for my xfx 5870 xxx edition to come in!!!


----------



## NitrousX

I'd like to be added to the list. Running an overclocked Sapphire 5870 @ 975/1300. ATI ftw.


----------



## BEEFKING69

Add me plz. MSI [email protected]/1400/1.35v


----------



## Le_Loup

Re update me, went from hd2400 128mb integrated, to 5770 1gb gddr5 sapphire, and never lookin back,


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Jesus Christ, how long is it going to take to get mine updated?!?!?!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker* 
Jesus Christ, how long is it going to take to get mine updated?!?!?!

Longer if you're not patient.

Both of the updaters of this thread are Editor's (myself & Wierdo,) so it is going to take some time. And like I said before; Google Doc's was also having some problems. I'm actually in the process of updating and I've gotten about page (out of 5) done.

SO again, patience is key. This is all volunteer work with plenty of other responsibilities in place before this thread.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Longer if you're not patient.

Both of the updaters of this thread are Editor's (myself & Wierdo,) so it is going to take some time. And like I said before; Google Doc's was also having some problems. I'm actually in the process of updating and I've gotten about page (out of 5) done.

SO again, patience is key. This is all volunteer work with plenty of other responsibilities in place before this thread.


----------



## Roxxas049

Put me in there, went from an evga gtx 275 to a Sapphire hd5870, to a HIS hd5970 much happier now.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker* 
Jesus Christ, how long is it going to take to get mine updated?!?!?!

It's the red tide. It only flows once a month









I have... a powercolor 4890 a powercolor 5770 and a 5670 in my main rig. Right now. Looking for a pair of 3870x2's.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Longer if you're not patient.

Both of the updaters of this thread are Editor's (myself & Wierdo,) so it is going to take some time. And like I said before; Google Doc's was also having some problems. I'm actually in the process of updating and I've gotten about page (out of 5) done.

SO again, patience is key. This is all volunteer work with plenty of other responsibilities in place before this thread.

Can't you make the spreadsheet editable that way us Users add our selves in it and you won't need to update it, since we make the update on our own.

A few clubs have it in that way


----------



## dracotonisamond

would you kindly update my hardware
















i got me a new 5970 to go with my 5870's


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
would you kindly update my hardware
















i got me a new 5970 to go with my 5870's









looks pretty redddddddd in there lol

R4's on the H50 as well here too:









I'll battle your 5970 + 5870's with my crappy XFX 5770 woot woot! lol =P


----------



## Nkrlz

Would you kindly add me. I have a 5870 vapor-x in my main rig (also a Sapphire 4870 in my older one and a Celestica 9600xt in the oldest, now a HTPC).


----------



## MacG32

Need an update to just two XFX 5970s XFired. Thanks!


----------



## Pieze

xfx 5770 Radeon =)

sign a brother up.


----------



## xP_0nex

I'd like to join up.

2x XFX HD 5870 Crossfire


----------



## ny_driver

Update me please to 3 x HD4890. Going to run Tri-Fire on my Crosshair IV in a couple weeks when my 1st Sapphire gets back from RMA.

I definitely will post pics and test results.


----------



## Lune

Add me, 2x 5970


----------



## CravinR1

Cyber Add me a XFX 5770 1gb


----------



## dracotonisamond

oye. i forgot to post my new picture's.



















i have been loving it since yesterday.









also, check out that glitch in pcie width. the bottom 5970 is in a strict 8x slot, yet it reports it as 16x.


----------



## Amneamnius

Can you add me. I have a XFX 5870.


----------



## McWaffles

gust a update i took out my 2 5770 and put a 5870 in man that thig is sweet


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

man CyberDruid hasent been on like forever.... hes has a **** load of work to do when he gets back


----------



## scc28

need an update to a 5970 oc

cheers si


----------



## Erick Silver

My apologies to you all. I have switched sides. Mainly for folding reasons. I just installed my GT240 into my sig rig. I will be transfering my HD4550 to my secondary rig or to my GF computer.(Her rig now has a HD2600). If this switch in my sig rig deems me removal so be it. This is my first ever NVidia card. I may switch back depending on its performance.


----------



## xpurpleblob

Please put my name on the list.


----------



## Stridarn

just bought a 5870 and i love it!
add me!


----------



## BlackEdition

just build a new rig with a hd 5850 add me please


----------



## linkin93

I will be buying a 5670 for my brother... i won't be using it but i would be honoured if you would add it to my entry on the list


----------



## iTravis

Proud to be part of both red and green nation. Pls add me with my HD5970 :up:


----------



## ablearcher

Heh, I am still rocking my HD5870







I love this beast, and also because it's quieter than my 240 rad with a single Gentle Typhoon AP15 (only because my H50 is dying







).


----------



## Sneaky07

Using a 5870 here as well. Could I be added to the list? Thanks.


----------



## Ibage

Wow, 3 posts in a row rocking 5870s

Add me as well please


----------



## clemone

Can't wait for the 6xxx series! Too much disappointments from the green! ATI FTW


----------



## blooder11181

oem radeon hd5830 1gb ddr3 169â‚¬ in 6 days

see you later gtx260 768mb 199â‚¬


----------



## Tribulex

Put me up! 5850 PCS+


----------



## wierdo124

if someone would like to help keep the list updated, feel free to PM me. Well known members only. Me and Tator don't have all the time in the world


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
if someone would like to help keep the list updated, feel free to PM me. Well known members only. Me and Tator don't have all the time in the world









Please help out guys. I am heavily indebted to *Wierdo124* and *Tater Tot* for their unflagging assistance. I truly suck at this. PM them if you can help update the list.


----------



## Dilyn

I think I could help. Ygpm Weirdo.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
if someone would like to help keep the list updated, feel free to PM me. Well known members only. Me and Tator don't have all the time in the world










Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Please help out guys. I am heavily indebted to *Wierdo124* and *Tater Tot* for their unflagging assistance. I truly suck at this. PM them if you can help update the list.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I think I could help. Ygpm Weirdo.

Drop me a PM as well or forward it to me when you choose someone Wierdo; I've started updating; so I can atleast give the next person a solid point to start at.

And sorry to all the Red Riders; I'm constantly on the move over the past 2 months; and being an editor didn't help much any.


----------



## ronnin426850

My blood's red, red tide in my veins, red ATi on my wallpaper and HD3450 & R9550 in my rigs, add me!


----------



## Kr3amed

Got an ASUS EAH5970 here would like to be added to the list.


----------



## De-Zant

The thread icon in live feed says I posted, however, my memory and profile don't... Weird...

On topic: Could you add me to that list? HIS Radeon HD 5770 here!


----------



## wierdo124

Dilyn will be helping out keeping it updated. I'll set up his permissions as soon as I get his google account address (the spreadsheet is actually in my name; tator and CD are just set up to update it).

Thanks Dilyn!


----------



## Dilyn

I enjoy being helpful








I may be having some peoples over later today but as soon as they leave, I will be getting to work immediately!


----------



## wierdo124

Should be all set









That was easier than i thought







I thought i'd either get no interest at all or a bunch of first time posters wanting access


----------



## r3mor3ma

Count me in.

I'm red since I left my MX440


----------



## Dilyn

I think that everyone shall be pleased to know that the list has been fully updated with everyone who has posted since June 8th


----------



## CravinR1

Constipator has his movement going


----------



## Dilyn

My bowel movements may be halted, but my fingers can type faster than light can move


----------



## wierdo124

Well done, noob


----------



## Dilyn

All I know is that what I just did is considered PURE ACTION.
And I roxxored someones boxxers


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Dilyn will be helping out keeping it updated. I'll set up his permissions as soon as I get his google account address (the spreadsheet is actually in my name; tator and CD are just set up to update it).

Thanks Dilyn!


Bravo Gentlemen.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I think that everyone shall be pleased to know that the list has been fully updated with everyone who has posted since June 8th










Great!

hahaha well add me... I posted here for someone to add me around a few months ago lol


----------



## Dilyn

You have more than this?
Sapphire Radeon HD 4650 1GB DDR2
XFX 5770 1GB GDDR5
That's all I got from the posts I have from you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Great Job Dilyn


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You have more than this?
Sapphire Radeon HD 4650 1GB DDR2
XFX 5770 1GB GDDR5
That's all I got from the posts I have from you.


hehe I've just realized after reading your posting (of my first post) that i got confused of another thread lol my bad

But anyways yes I do have 2 more 5770's that are on the way another XFX & a Sapphire Radeon... going for Trifire


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Great Job Dilyn










Thank you sir









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


hehe I've just realized after reading your posting (of my first post) that i got confused of another thread lol my bad

But anyways yes I do have 2 more 5770's that are on the way another XFX & a Sapphire Radeon... going for Trifire


Alright I'll quick update it right now, just for you.









Also, there was someone who asked why the spreadsheet wasn't made editable for all users so that they could add themselves. 
In my experience, people still post in the thread asking to be added by the OP/editor anyways, so that defeats the purpose. And in once special case, the entire spreadsheet was cleared of names and replaced with obscene language. It sucks, but closed spreadsheets are safer.
Plus, with me around now, I will totally have you updated sooner than any of these other d00ds


----------



## Pwnedbynim

Harro!

My 0.02.

Radeon 5870 CrossfireX


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pwnedbynim* 
Harro!

My 0.02.

Radeon 5870 CrossfireX

.02?!








Does that mean I get paid??


----------



## Zcypot

sign me up! putting sig now. Love my HIS 5870 <3


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Thank you sir









Alright I'll quick update it right now, just for you.









Also, there was someone who asked why the spreadsheet wasn't made editable for all users so that they could add themselves.
In my experience, people still post in the thread asking to be added by the OP/editor anyways, so that defeats the purpose. And in once special case, the entire spreadsheet was cleared of names and replaced with obscene language. It sucks, but closed spreadsheets are safer.
Plus, with me around now, I will totally have you updated sooner than any of these other d00ds









Indeed. It would also lead to uniformity being impossible. Currently we keep it uniform by using caps as needed, entering GB, and spelling properly. There would undoubtedly be people that would enter things like "4870 1gig acus".

At least we don't have to fully rework the list every time. Tator would remember those days







we'd have to PM the list to CD so he could edit the OP. It wasn't plausible to update more than weekly.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zcypot* 
sign me up! putting sig now. Love my HIS 5870 <3


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Indeed. It would also lead to uniformity being impossible. Currently we keep it uniform by using caps as needed, entering GB, and spelling properly. There would undoubtedly be people that would enter things like "4870 1gig acus".

At least we don't have to fully rework the list every time. Tator would remember those days







we'd have to PM the list to CD so he could edit the OP. It wasn't plausible to update more than weekly.

The Good old days









BTW Dilyn; great work so far man


----------



## jprovido

sign me up! my HD5970 is a beast! ati rules


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
sign me up! my HD5970 is a beast! ati rules

Added Ya









Hey look Dilyn I can do this too


----------



## Dilyn

You get to be in charge of this thread from 5:45-8:30 tonight. Lucky you


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You get to be in charge of this thread from 5:45-8:30 tonight. Lucky you









Bah; that means I'm drinking Fuzzy Navels for the next 3.75hrs


----------



## Dilyn

If it weren't for that link, I would assume that you would be chugging down very hairy bellybuttons.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
If it weren't for that link, I would assume that you would be chugging down very hairy bellybuttons.









Nien my good Sir. Peach Schnapps + Orange Juice = Yum .


----------



## Dilyn

My girlfriend's dog is named Schnapps.

Since I am me and me is poor, I will be enjoying an excellent 44 oz frozen Coke from the local Speedway for 95 cents


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
My girlfriend's dog is named Schnapps.

Since I am me and me is poor, I will be enjoying an excellent 44 oz frozen Coke from the local Speedway for 95 cents









This is all left-overs from a friends wedding. So once I'm out, I'm out









And then I will be on the poor mans side of things agani.


----------



## ethirty

Ohh add me. I switched to ATI when the Radeon 9800 came out. Sold my Geforce 4600 ti and that was that. Since then I have had and been happy with the following:

9800 Pro
X800 Pro 256
X1950 Pro 256 AGP
X1950 Pro 512 PCI-E
2x HD 5770 HIS


----------



## wwwsam

Add me =D havent used nvidia since my first comp xD (nvidia TNT2) xD!!! Ever since used ATI =D. I got:
2xHD3650 
HD4650
HD4350
Not much... but getting there xP


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ethirty*


Ohh add me. I switched to ATI when the Radeon 9800 came out. Sold my Geforce 4600 ti and that was that. Since then I have had and been happy with the following:

9800 Pro
X800 Pro 256
X1950 Pro 256 AGP
X1950 Pro 512 PCI-E
2x HD 5770 HIS



Quote:



Originally Posted by *wwwsam*


Add me =D havent used nvidia since my first comp xD (nvidia TNT2) xD!!! Ever since used ATI =D. I got:
2xHD3650 
HD4650
HD4350
Not much... but getting there xP


Added both of ya; even though it's supposed to be Dilyn's watch








He's probably off lolygaggin in OT.


----------



## custommadename

Update!
Gathering up all my ATI cards, I have:

HD 2600XT
X800GT
X850XT Platinum Edition
X300 SE

Previously, I was listed under the 2600XT only.


----------



## yashau

Wow I guess I'll soon be joining you guys after around 10 years on the grass


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Added both of ya; even though it's supposed to be Dilyn's watch








He's probably off lolygaggin in OT.


Thanks Tater.


----------



## ethirty

Yes thanks. Too bad Sig Allow Image BB Code is not enabled, I just made this.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Added both of ya; even though it's supposed to be Dilyn's watch








He's probably off lolygaggin in OT.


Is it ironic if, after going on Newegg and placing an order for a new router, your current router decides to throw a hissy fit and not work anymore?









Because that's what happened.
God I hate this POS.

I'll try and get updates for the list out, but I can't guarantee anything until the new router comes in. I will also be gone from Wednesday to Sunday (yay family visits?) but they have Internet up there so I can update it at least once or twice when I'm there.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Update!
Gathering up all my ATI cards, I have:

HD 2600XT
X800GT
X850XT Platinum Edition
X300 SE

Previously, I was listed under the 2600XT only.

Updated ya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Thanks Tater.









No prob









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ethirty* 
Yes thanks. Too bad Sig Allow Image BB Code is not enabled, I just made this.









That looks beautiful man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Is it ironic if, after going on Newegg and placing an order for a new router, your current router decides to throw a hissy fit and not work anymore?









Because that's what happened.
God I hate this POS.

I'll try and get updates for the list out, but I can't guarantee anything until the new router comes in. I will also be gone from Wednesday to Sunday (yay family visits?) but they have Internet up there so I can update it at least once or twice when I'm there.

That happens to me every time man. Go on Newegg to order some new hardware right as I know one piece is on it's last leg... dies right after I order






























But Oh well; I've got things for now. They're movin pretty slow to be honest.


----------



## yuio

me red!
2x Ati 5670 (two different machines)
3650M laptop
3200 IGP

upgraded from a 8800GT.


----------



## blooder11181

tomorrow is the big day

hd5830 1gb ddr5 oem


----------



## ethirty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
tomorrow is the big day

hd5830 1gb ddr5 oem

Nice choice!


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ethirty* 









looks nice.
but one things wrong with it. the fire comes out the vents, it doesn't go in the fan lol.


----------



## ethirty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
looks nice.
but one things wrong with it. the fire comes out the vents, it doesn't go in the fan lol.









Lol, I suspect that is all the heat from your oc'ed cpu or maybe the card below it in crossfire.

Or maybe that is magic not fire...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yuio* 
me red!
2x Ati 5670 (two different machines)
3650M laptop
3200 IGP

upgraded from a 8800GT.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
tomorrow is the big day

hd5830 1gb ddr5 oem


Updated


----------



## 0mar32

Just switched but amazed with the difference I've got a Sapphire HD 5770

Here's the Unboxing Video:







YouTube- Unboxing of Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 Graphics Card


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Add Me!, Before i WAs Green...I'm Ashamed

Got a EAH5850 and Sapphire 5830 on CFX


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ethirty* 
Nice choice!

169â‚¬

now the Gainward gtx460 768 is 186â‚¬


----------



## Dilyn

If Tater doesn't update the list then I'll get you guys in sometime before midnight. I just got in some Mystery Shops stuff to enter for my grandma, and I actually get paid for that









Mystery shopping is serious business.


----------



## ghettogeddy

add me to the list i made my switch from nvida at a 8800gts to a xfx 4770 now on a xfx 5770 and soon to be cf


----------



## Dilyn

You bumped the thread at the most perfect time ever!









Updated everybody that posted after Mr. Tot!


----------



## blooder11181

the oem is just retail sapphire hd5830
link
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presenta...000101&pid=323


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


the oem is just retail sapphire hd5830
link
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presenta...000101&pid=323


Sapphire builds ATi OEM carsd.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Sapphire builds ATi OEM carsd.


i was waiting white box
but i get complete retail sapphire card

p.s what drivers 10.4/.5


----------



## Dilyn

I'm using 10.6


----------



## Tator Tot

10.6 and most likely 10.7 when they come out. 10.6 had some good game boosts for my HD5770


----------



## ethirty

I was getting funny lag in MW2 with 10.6 after adding my second HD5770, I reverted to 10.5a with the newest Application Profiles and it is working much better.


----------



## z0mi3ie

ASUS 5970 w/ full coverage EK block up and running.

Add me up


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## Dhalmel

What do I do if I like both ATI and NVIDIA


----------



## z0mi3ie

Thank you!























I'm posting pix of the rig under the WC section soon


----------



## Dilyn

Join both groups. Does it matter?
Both manufacturers have their pros and cons. In fact, I'm thinking about buying an nVidia card for my next upgrade.


----------



## nagle3092

Add me please. Although there is no red in my build blue should work.


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## CyberDruid

Red or Green they are all filled with the same smoke at the factory. So don't let the smoke out...they'll stop working.


----------



## SeraphIsaiah

I love my Gigabyte 5870! Never going back to Nvidia!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeraphIsaiah* 
I love my Gigabyte 5870! Never going back to Nvidia!

And it loves you too


----------



## sendblink23

hey batman called... he's looking for all his lost batmobiles

Dammit I want it to be already Monday, supposedly the mobo & 5770 will be here RAWRRRrrr


----------



## Metonymy

Add me in! MSI Hawk 5770 @ 1000/1300 - 1.237V.


----------



## Dilyn

Ba-bump

Updated


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Add me HIS HD 4670 750/865


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## coreyscx

XFX Radeon HD 5770 =)


----------



## ZFedora

ATI Radeon 3100. (In my laptop)


----------



## waar

Asus Radeon HD 5870


----------



## Dilyn

Added all three of you!


----------



## xS!n.elite3x

Switched From a 6200 BFG to a X850 pro and was blown away by ATi. Got a XFX 4650 on it's way


----------



## Hazardbox

Heh, I have a 3100, 4850 turbo 512mb, and soon to get a 5850


----------



## Artikbot

Count me in! Wonder why I haven't bought an ATI previously... I stuck on nVIDIA for too long!

By my HD5870 has come to destroy all my past


----------



## Dilyn

All o' ya'lls have been added


----------



## Loosenut

well i had to RMA my XFX non-reference hd4890, total process took 2 weeks and what they sent me back was a reference pcb 4890. I now get 16k scores in 3dmark06. this was to my surprise and couldnt be happier.


----------



## delavan

Count me In!

XFX HD5870 reference design!


----------



## codetvirus

Sapphire Vapor-x 4890 2GB 870Mhz Gpu.


----------



## Adhmuz

Wow I thought I was part of this already, guess not.

Sapphire HD5870 900MHz core and 5000MHz Mem
Radeon X850 Pro 560MHz core and 1200MHz Mem


----------



## infinite illusions

XFX 5870 here!!


----------



## Tator Tot

List is updated


----------



## Dilyn

Ma bad









When your CPU is gone, it's kinda hard to update lists.


----------



## Tator Tot

I got it for now; just PM me next time. I didn't realize till I saw the last update was a week ago.


----------



## Dilyn

It all kind of happened so quickly









I will be back in full force come tomorrow or Thursday... Depending on how much USPS loves me.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It all kind of happened so quickly









I will be back in full force come tomorrow or Thursday... Depending on how much USPS loves me.


I've got it till then man.

Threaten them with a large, angry, drunk, red-headed Irishman and they'll speed up though.


----------



## nitteo

I still got my 2600s powering up Dual 24 HD-LCDs in my home and office.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I still got my 2600s powering up Dual 24 HD-LCDs in my home and office.


Oh man.. folding on that thing... I did it for awhile... but the 800 PPD is painful.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've got it till then man.

Threaten them with a large, angry, drunk, red-headed Irishman and they'll speed up though.


>Implying that there are other kinds of Irishmen


----------



## ZFedora

ATi Radeon 4200HD Mobility (Update, new laptop)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZFedora*


ATi Radeon 4200HD Mobility (Update, new laptop)


Updated you


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


>Implying that there are other kinds of Irishmen











>Implying that Black-Irish do not exist.

Though to be honest; the only difference is the hair color.


----------



## bespreDELL

put me to the list.
Force3D 5770 1GB GDD5


----------



## Tator Tot

Updated you


----------



## sicarii

hey count me in... Sapphire HD5770 ugly egg cooler, overclocks like Asus CuCore, as cool as MSI Hawk, cheap as Hell~


----------



## rusky1

Hey put me in for two cards:

Currently running: ATI 4870 512mb reference
In the mail: Asus TOP 5850 1GB


----------



## KILLDEER

Myself also.
Currently running:
5850 Crossfire
HD 3300
HD 4200
1950XT


----------



## RunsWithScissors

New guy with ATI here
Crossfired Biostar 1GB 5670s


----------



## Maris

switched from 7300 GT / 8800 Ultra / 9800 GX2 and im extremly happy with my ATI Card(s)


----------



## magicmike

I've been red all the way but never posted in this thread because I missed it, card is in my sig.


----------



## SpammisT

X300!


----------



## hostler

I got a ATI Radeon HD 5870 (XXX model from XFX)

put me in please


----------



## ny_driver

I sold my x1950pro_512MB, still have the x850pro_unlocked, and the good old 9800pro. So if someone wishes to add these items to my section of the list that'd be great.


----------



## Dilyn

Updated all of you guys.


----------



## Phobos223

Add me - Just swapped my nvidia card out for an Asus 5870v2







Puppy hits 1Ghz core at stock volts


----------



## Dilyn

You caught me at the right time mate.


----------



## arioscrimson

Just got a XFX HD4870x2 in a trade.


----------



## Lune

Preparing for the winter already? :<


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## CravinR1

Too bad ATI cards don't fold well. My old school g80 probably folds better

Anyone confirm this? g80 320mb gets 4K+ ppd


----------



## Reaperz

Well I have an HIS 5870, so I don't know If I can "join" this or not. Plan on getting a 2nd 5870 soon.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Too bad ATI cards don't fold well. My old school g80 probably folds better

Anyone confirm this? g80 320mb gets 4K+ ppd


I was getting about 14,000 points a week, but I don't remember for how long I was folding each day. I'd imagine that I was getting about 2k a day.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reaperz*


Well I have an HIS 5870, so I don't know If I can "join" this or not. Plan on getting a 2nd 5870 soon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Too bad ATI cards don't fold well. My old school g80 probably folds better

Anyone confirm this? g80 320mb gets 4K+ ppd


3.8K-4K PPD is normal. Overclocked they can get 5K PPD


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I was getting about 14,000 points a week, but I don't remember for how long I was folding each day. I'd imagine that I was getting about 2k a day.











:O My smp folding on a dual core e6400 gets more than that. My 8800 GTS 512 g92 got about 6-8kppd


----------



## Nexus6

I just checked and my status is that I'm still rockin' my old Sapphire 4870x2.
I request an update with a Sapphire 5970 OC Edition and an Asus 5970.

Cheers
Nexus6


----------



## Dilyn

Request denied.









Updated.


----------



## Snoopykins

I want in on this









I have a Mobility Radeon 5870 in my Asus G73.

It is the most amazing mobile GPU I have ever used by SO much. It just plain performs, day after day, with amazing results.


----------



## Dilyn

Updated!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


3.8K-4K PPD is normal. Overclocked they can get 5K PPD


I know its not folding, but if you wanna crunch with your ATI cards look at [email protected] Unreal performance with ATI... I get >100K bonic ppd with a single 5870, not even running full time


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Add me, Add me!

XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB. Love It!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


I know its not folding, but if you wanna crunch with your ATI cards look at [email protected] Unreal performance with ATI... I get >100K bonic ppd with a single 5870, not even running full time










I actually do BONIC now on my ATi card and [email protected] on my CPU's (Core i3 & 7750BE)

Overclock.net has a BONIC team if you did not know. You should join









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*


Add me, Add me!

XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB. Love It!


Added


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I actually do BONIC now on my ATi card and [email protected] on my CPU's (Core i3 & 7750BE)

Overclock.net has a BONIC team if you did not know. You should join









Added


Already signed up and kickin butt!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Already signed up and kickin butt!




















I think we're going to have a BONIC postbit soon, like the [email protected] one.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

Nvidia is


----------



## beoagate

I <3 my XFX 5850!

...I also have a Sapphire 4670 sittin' in a box waitin' for donation or sale.

Add me!


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## Vhozard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vhozard* 
Club3D HD4850, pencil modded it







-->







MSI R4850-2D512-OC @ 730/1200









Crap, broke that one too.
Well I got another couple of HD4850's








XFX this time:








2x XFX HD4850 @ 680/1100 CrossFire-X









if you can update it, thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Updated!


----------



## shehan360

Got a Sapphire HD 5750 1GB...Please add me


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## Imglidinhere

Add me back in/replace what I had with a 4850X2.







It'll be here at some point within 3-4 days. ^^

Am making a dragon machine again... ^^ (for my LAN box that is...)


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## tonkpils37

Hey I have a HD 4870...Always been a member of the ATI Club so add me please.


----------



## Dilyn

Done!


----------



## tonkpils37

Thanks!


----------



## Dilyn

It's my job


----------



## Lune

Can someone add 1950X Pro to my bar thingie (as alt card)


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## CyberDruid

The new member blanks he's filling
Whilst CyberDruid is chilling
So give some thanks,
You ungrateful ****s,
to our newest scribe-a-dor: Dilyn


----------



## Confessed

5850 here.

I'd love ATI even more if XFX wasn't awful.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
The new member blanks he's filling
Whilst CyberDruid is chilling
So give some thanks,
You ungrateful ****s,
to our newest scribe-a-dor: Dilyn

The poetry is what we all work for









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
5850 here.

I'd love ATI even more if XFX wasn't awful.









Added ya.


----------



## terence52

pls edit my card
changed to a msi 4830
thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
pls edit my card
changed to a msi 4830
thanks









Done


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
The new member blanks he's filling
Whilst CyberDruid is chilling
So give some thanks,
You ungrateful ****s,
to our newest scribe-a-dor: Dilyn


----------



## jorelleperds

New guy here. please add me and my 4870


----------



## P09

I have two 4870's, one 512MB and the other 1024MB. Anyway for them to combine to 1.5GB total instead of 1GB? Thanks!


----------



## greenoc

got the 5770 in december of 09 for my first build instead of a gts 250. never had a single problem with it and it overclocks past 1ghz :0


----------



## Dilyn

Done


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update for me:

2 Asus 5770s V2 @ 1030/1400


----------



## Dilyn

Done.


----------



## NameUnknown

So, yea, i gave my uncle my old 3450 and i sold my 4890s to OCNers









now all i have are these 2 5970s :\\


----------



## Dilyn

Oh the horror


----------



## Neokolzia

Well I am not a Nv fan anymore switched from a 8800GT to my 5870... night and day?

though back when i got my first gaming PC, I did love my 7900GTO that was a sexy card, i didn't even know difference between ATI and Nvidia back then lol


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Oh the horror










its a terrible thing


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


Well I am not a Nv fan anymore switched from a 8800GT to my 5870... night and day?

though back when i got my first gaming PC, I did love my 7900GTO that was a sexy card, i didn't even know difference between ATI and Nvidia back then lol


Would this be you saying 'In'?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


Well I am not a Nv fan anymore switched from a 8800GT to my 5870... night and day?


Wow... Now that's an upgrade...


----------



## logan666

xfx 5870







add me


----------



## Dilyn

Added!


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Would this be you saying 'In'?









yes you can add me =)


----------



## CyberDruid

ATI is on a roll. Is Nvidia really sucking lately or what?


----------



## Dilyn

Yes.

Whoever messed up the smilie code, you made me lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Yes.

Whoever messed up the smilie code, you made me lol.









Lol I know who did that. Or at least I have a pretty good guess


----------



## dracotonisamond

the list still doesn't reflect my 5970 crossfire as my primary gpu array. just a heads up


----------



## Dilyn

This mistake will be fixed immediately, Herr Moneybags


----------



## clark_b

May I join please?

Me likes the Radeonss









edit: forgot to say I've got 2 XFX 4850's in CF...1GB versions of course


----------



## Dilyn

Application accepted. You are now an honorary member of The Red Tide.
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## skybl4de

Hi, brazil here







can i join too ?
i have a msi 5850


----------



## Bleep

Add me plz!!! Sapphire Radeon HD 5870!


----------



## CyberDruid

*Cyrus104* with a pair of HD 5970 Black Edition in CF yo.

I mean...while you're at it


----------



## ewren3

5870 (2gb version ) I haz it.


----------



## Dilyn

It's a party.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
The poetry is what we all work for



















Man i remember back in the day when i had to get this converted to Google Docs...that was a lot of work.

But definitely worth it...


----------



## Tator Tot

Google Doc's is so much easier than emailing CD a list once a week.


----------



## Dilyn

It sure does sound like it makes my job easier


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It sure does sound like it makes my job easier









Try compiling the list in Word (Or Open Office, or Lotus Symphony) and then saving it, emailing it, rinse, wash, repeat.


----------



## Dilyn

I'd rather not


----------



## Mynameiszc

ADD ME TOO..I AM USING NEW SAPPHIRE HD5670 512MB DX11








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/39eca/


----------



## Dilyn

DONE


----------



## el gappo

Primary card is now a 5870









The green was clashing. I need to get some pics now my setup actually looks nice









Got 2 more hd4200's as well


----------



## Dilyn

Very nice.


----------



## lightsout

Add me to the club!!


----------



## Dilyn

Done!


----------



## el gappo

Make that 3. So many mitx boards I'm losing count lol. Think I am going to bench one of them


----------



## Dilyn

Hahaha!
You better be benching those things, Mr. Benchmarks Editor


----------



## el gappo

I wouldn't have em otherwise


----------



## Tator Tot

I say Remove Gappy from the list till he proves his so called "benching"


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I say Remove Gappy from the list till he proves his so called "benching"




















RIGHT THAT'S IT







unwrapping the board and prepping it NAO!


----------



## el gappo

Oh you wanted to do that intel GMA comparison didn't ya... Tell ya what, sticky my OC guide and I'll do it on a sempron 140









EDIT: Ready to go, going to be playing today.


----------



## Mynameiszc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Added!


thx bro


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Add me to the club!!

sweet thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 









RIGHT THAT'S IT







unwrapping the board and prepping it NAO!

Still don't believe it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Oh you wanted to do that intel GMA comparison didn't ya... Tell ya what, sticky my OC guide and I'll do it on a sempron 140









EDIT: Ready to go, going to be playing today.

**Pix snipped**

LOOL You don't remember? Vantage won't accept the Intel GMA HD on Performance tests. I can only do Entry tests









I'll add your Overclocking guide to my unified sticky soon. I'm working on that today (updating AMD stuff) then I'm updating other Guides/FAQs/Lists tomorrow.


----------



## el gappo

That's like winning by default







Just been getting used to the board today. Really need to find the older bios because this daft new one only allow like 1.4 cpu-nb volts which is like... useless. Guess I wont be sticking a thuban in any time soon.


----------



## Dilyn

Only 1.4? That's puny. I need 1.48 at least!


----------



## asus6983

Add me!


----------



## Dilyn

Are you SURE you want to be added? Once your on, you can never get off









jk mate. Welcome.


----------



## cyrusj18

add me!!

been using my HD5870


----------



## Dilyn

You have been added, good sir


----------



## BlackHoleSon

my 4870









My first video card:


----------



## JE Nightmare

Bwuahahaha, finally got my 5770.










Funny, i used my phone to take the picture even though the camera is right next to the box.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Bwuahahaha, finally got my 5770.










Funny, i used my phone to take the picture even though the camera is right next to the box.


WOOT WOOT! did u join the 5770 club yet?
http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-club-5770-a.html


----------



## Dilyn

Done


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Hi, here are my 5850's.


----------



## Dilyn

That looks VERY nice


----------



## Phobos223

My waterbock FINALLY comes tonight for my 5870... will be interesting to see what this baby can do underwater and with a little voltage bump







Will post results after installation!


----------



## Nilareon

ATI for life add me up


----------



## Dilyn

The deed is done


----------



## bige83

Hey add me I love ATI got two 4890's


----------



## hostler

please remove me from the list, i bought a GTX 480


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bige83* 
Hey add me I love ATI got two 4890's

Very nice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hostler* 
please remove me from the list, i bought a GTX 480









Awww









Updated.


----------



## Sagotua

Put me in it please


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## Beserk

add me in







getting new ati card in q4 or q1 of 2011


----------



## Dilyn

Added.
What card are you gonna get?


----------



## Beserk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Added.
What card are you gonna get?

depends what my budget will be then, i like the sapphire 4670 1gb card for a sub $500 computer. a XFX 5870 for anything else


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Hey guys, add me I suppose. I own and use both an HIS 4670 Ice-q, and XFX 5770. I also own an old OEM X1300 pro. Passive cooled.. and slow as a slug.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beserk* 
depends what my budget will be then, i like the sapphire 4670 1gb card for a sub $500 computer. a XFX 5870 for anything else

Sub $500? Super buget or just building a small rig?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity* 
Hey guys, add me I suppose. I own and use both an HIS 4670 Ice-q, and XFX 5770. I also own an old OEM X1300 pro. Passive cooled.. and slow as a slug.

You are being added as I type this


----------



## Beserk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Sub $500? Super buget or just building a small rig?


super budget lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beserk*


super budget lol


I hate those









My Christmas buget was $500 when I was building my rig. I ended up spending $700 more myself over the next two years (started in Christmas of '08 so it has ALMOST been two years) fixing it up and making it better. 
Now my budget is $400 and all I'm getting is a new case, an SSD, extensions for my PSU, and hopefully will be getting some sleeving to finish my project


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Google Doc's is so much easier than emailing CD a list once a week.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Try compiling the list in Word (Or Open Office, or Lotus Symphony) and then saving it, emailing it, rinse, wash, repeat.


Agreed - and we couldn't PM it because you can't attach things to PMs, and the character count was too high for PMs


----------



## Tator Tot

Quit diggin up dead threads Wierdo... people will think you're strange


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## skylarhawk

Hate to look like a fanboy, but I'm in for the ATI club.


----------



## Dilyn

Fanboy? Please









Just buy what's right for you. Does it really matter who's brand it is? If you like it and it does what you want and it fits your price point, jump on it. People who put too much thought into what they should get based on names and brands are ridiculous, and need to lighten up and stop caring so much.


----------



## skylarhawk

Well said

I'm all for what get me the performance at the price that works for me.


----------



## DjiXas

Why not rename club to something cool?

Like:

Over 9000 or 1.7 Yields


----------



## Wazige

my first own pc had a X800XL, upgraded to an 3850 and now i got an 4850.

Go Ati!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DjiXas* 
Why not rename club to something cool?

Like:

Over 9000 or 1.7 Yields

That would just be way to easy.
Besides, the period jokes just never get old.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wazige* 
my first own pc had a X800XL, upgraded to an 3850 and now i got an 4850.

Go Ati!









Consider yourself added my man


----------



## AceDeAce

Got me a 4850, runs as hot as an unripened chili but I love it! Beats my mates GTX260 in frame rates 90% of the time


----------



## Dilyn

Bump for someone to see...
My Windows crapped out, and the email containing the link to edit the spreadsheet randomly got deleted from my Gmail account









So... If someone else could update the list and resend me the link, that'd be great


----------



## Dilyn

Nevermind that above post^
Everything is back up and running, and the list has been updated.


----------



## Neokolzia

Update: added a 5870,
now running,

XFX 5870 + Sapphire 5870 + 8800GT (Physx)


----------



## DeadMau5

Will we be the green tide soon since ATi is now AMD? and AMD logo is green


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadMau5*


Will we be the green tide soon since ATi is now AMD? and AMD logo is green










I think ATI as a sub branch will stay Red though o_o... their mascot character is red unless she gets a overhaul


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
Update: added a 5870,
now running,

XFX 5870 + Sapphire 5870 + 8800GT (Physx)

Nice. Updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadMau5* 
Will we be the green tide soon since ATi is now AMD? and AMD logo is green










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
I think ATI as a sub branch will stay Red though o_o... their mascot character is red unless she gets a overhaul









I just hope that they can keep up with making excellent GPUs. I'm afraid to go back into the Vent server I frequent now, as we had a huge debate as to whether or not AMD should keep ATI around and just give up on graphics. Everyone else was like 'AMD should quit' and I was like 'AMD is never gonna give you up ATI'.
But now that this has happened... Meh.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*


I think ATI as a sub branch will stay Red though o_o... their mascot character is red unless she gets a overhaul










IMO this would be akin to her having a sex change


----------



## KipH

Is there a link to the news? I just heard the ATI name is dead. Will this have to be the AMD GPU club now


----------



## swisha

2x4870s ftw


----------



## linkin93

I'm afraid I'm leaving the red tide for the green side. My 5770 served me well but 460 goes one up


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swisha*


2x4870s ftw










You're already on the list









Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


I'm afraid I'm leaving the red tide for the green side. My 5770 served me well but 460 goes one up










Oh noez








So are you selling that excellent card to fund your 460? If not, I can still keep you on the list


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Quit diggin up dead threads Wierdo... people will think you're strange









Just to piss you off, i waited a week to post this


----------



## maradori

I wonder how I join the red tide club o_o;;

Started off with a 9600XT, then my friend got me an 9800XT engineering sample. Ah, the good ol' days of AGP

Now I'm on a 4850. Once I have enough spare cash, definitely going for the 57xx or 58xx uwah *__*


----------



## Dilyn

You are required to go through a hazing process.
Involves weird sex toys and embarrassing stunts.
CAN YOU HAND THE TIDE?

Just kidding mate. Welcome to the club


----------



## maxik

hi
switched from a 8800gt 512mb to a sapphire 5770 1gb vapor-x oc edition and i'm lovin it.
its a huge performance jump


----------



## Dilyn

Added!


----------



## un-nefer

ATi all the way baby









Add me to the list


----------



## null_x86

HD4200

and HD5830 is on the way


----------



## Dilyn

Everything has been updated


----------



## CyberDruid

You are my new favorite person to pick on.









Multiple slots he's filling
Ambivalent avatar Dilyn
Before you get pissed,
he updates the list
While CyberDruid is chillin










Thanks again as always mon che.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


You are my new favorite person to pick on.









Multiple slots he's filling
Ambivalent avatar Dilyn
Before you get pissed,
he updates the list
While CyberDruid is chillin










Thanks again as always mon che.


I love these little writings you make.
It makes the job worth it


----------



## null_x86

D'oh! Remove the 5770 on mine and replace with a 5830 please. Last minute buying switch.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Everything has been updated









Cheers mate


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *null_x86*


D'oh! Remove the 5770 on mine and replace with a 5830 please. Last minute buying switch.


I will be updating that right now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


Cheers mate


















indeed.


----------



## null_x86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I will be updating that right now










TYVM!

Now UPS just needs to hurry the hell up.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Add me to the list. I now have a pair of HIS HD4670's that I'm trying to get into Crossfire mode.


----------



## Dilyn

I should put you down as "Crossfire pending"








Updated.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I should put you down as "Crossfire pending"








Updated.

That or help me figure out how to get Crossfire working? Got the latest 10.8 CCC and drivers, both cards installed, but the darn box is grayed out so I can't enable it. They said you can Crossfire without the physical bridge, but it isn't working out for me and I don't have a bridge. The person forgot to put it in the box when he mailed the second 4670 to me.

Any ideas?


----------



## Faraz

Not sure how I overlooked this thread. Add me, please.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That or help me figure out how to get Crossfire working? Got the latest 10.8 CCC and drivers, both cards installed, but the darn box is grayed out so I can't enable it. They said you can Crossfire without the physical bridge, but it isn't working out for me and I don't have a bridge. The person forgot to put it in the box when he mailed the second 4670 to me.

Any ideas?

Never heard of doing that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Not sure how I overlooked this thread. Add me, please.









Adding.


----------



## codyz2035

went from an 8800GT to an HD 4870 i plan on making a big upgrade to a 5870 soon...loving my ati card


----------



## Mikrouwel

Plz add me


----------



## Mikrouwel

Hey Guys

Iâ€™ve got a weird problem.

My System:

Motherboard: Asus p5n-D
CPU: Intel Q6600
CPU Cooler: Gigabyte G-Power 2 Pro
Stock CPU Speed: 2.4GHz
Overclocked CPU Speed: 3.4GHz
Memory: (4GIG-DDR2) 2 x 1GIG Kingston, 1 x 2GIG Transcend
HDD: (3 Internal) 2 x 250GIG Samsung 7200RPM, 1 x 2TB W&D 5900RPM
Sound Card: Creative 5.1 (nothing Special)
Graphics Card: Asus EAH5870 V2 1GIG GDDR5
PSU: Antec 500W
Case: Cm Scout

I recently purchased an Asus EAH5870 V2 graphics card. When I first installed it, it was running rather slow. I assumed that it was my CPU bottlenecking it, so I overclocked my CPU to 3.4GHz.

Once I did that I ran Furmark and saw that my GPU Usage was 98% - 99%.










Then I ran Just Cause 2 and my GPU Usage was only 69% - 71%.










My other question is what frame rates should I be getting with a 5870?
In Just Cause 2 Iâ€™m getting an average of 15 FPS. I thought that a 5870 should get like 55 FPS (http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/g...70_v2_review/5)

Thanks
Mikrouwel


----------



## Dilyn

Added









What drivers are you using, mikrouwel?


----------



## The-Viper2

I have a 5830 and i love the card







I came from a intel gma 915 or something like that


----------



## The-Viper2

mikrouwel with everything on max i get 28 fps on 1920x1080 with a 5830 you have things turned off and a lower reso than me tis cant be normal


----------



## XenoIRC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Added









What drivers are you using, mikrouwel?

If you look in his GPU-Z screenshot it shows he's using 10.3


----------



## Dilyn

Added









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoIRC* 
If you look in his GPU-Z screenshot it shows he's using 10.3

Well if that's the case, I'd try out 10.8. I'm using 10.8 and it works great.
I do believe that it was said that 10.8 did a 2-5% performance boost as well. So to anybody who hasn't updated yet, I'd say give them a shot!


----------



## Spectre14

Add me when you can please, have always owned ATI!


----------



## Dilyn

You have been added


----------



## The-Viper2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You have been added










Can you add me to please i have ati hd5830 but i said that allready


----------



## PureDorian

Yep, add me too please, HD 5970


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Viper* 
Can you add me to please i have ati hd5830 but i said that allready

I added you yesterday









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PureDorian* 
Yep, add me too please, HD 5970

Adding right now!


----------



## pash1k

Please add me - finally got my computer to boot at 1am last night, and I'm loving my 5770 (coming from a 8600GT







)


----------



## Dilyn

You have been added, sir


----------



## el gappo

Summoning the troops http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ia-vs-ati.html Time to go to war


----------



## Xeonn

Ati ftw


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeonn* 
Ati ftw

A great big welcome to you.


----------



## mrcrusty

Plx to be joining your club.









Gots me a pretty 4890 and the only GPU upgrade in my foreseeable future is a 6xxx card if they are awesome.


----------



## Dilyn

I'll add you as soon as I get my computer back up and running mate


----------



## PapaSmurf

If your computer isn't up then how are you posting?


----------



## Dilyn

iMac yo


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quit posting and start polishing that IHS or you'll NEVER get it back online.


----------



## Dilyn

I could slap it in right now, if I wasn't so keen on making it look like a mirror


----------



## chuxanator

I want IN!!!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrcrusty* 
Plx to be joining your club.









Gots me a pretty 4890 and the only GPU upgrade in my foreseeable future is a 6xxx card if they are awesome.









Added.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuxanator* 
I want IN!!!

You can haz IN


----------



## eloverton2

im in. broke the bank for a 5870 and it has been the single greatest computer hardware investment i've ever made. now time to save up for another one for xfire...


----------



## Dilyn

Welcome mate


----------



## camerongb

Add me to the list long time ATI user never looked back when I painted the nvidia board a nice coat of red.


----------



## Dilyn

Welcome to the Tide mate


----------



## mikkolangot

Add me!!


----------



## Redwoodz

now all you newbie's need to head over to the overclockers benchmark section and join the 3d-fanboy-competition-nvidia-vs-ati-.
doesn't matter how high you score-all scores are added together for a total team score.The more the merrier! Represent!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikkolangot*


Add me!!


Added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


now all you newbie's need to head over to the overclockers benchmark section and join the 3d-fanboy-competition-nvidia-vs-ati-.
doesn't matter how high you score-all scores are added together for a total team score.The more the merrier! Represent!


I should try this.


----------



## neliz

I'll try to keep this short:

Rage IIC
Rage 128
Radeon 9500 Pro
Radeon 9600 XT
Radeon 9800 Pro
Radeon X800 XT VIVO
Radeon HD2900XT
Radeon HD4850
Radeon HD5850
Radeon MSI HD5850 OC


----------



## Crazy^^Red

add me please!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neliz*


I'll try to keep this short:

Rage IIC
Rage 128
Radeon 9500 Pro
Radeon 9600 XT
Radeon 9800 Pro
Radeon X800 XT VIVO
Radeon HD2900XT
Radeon HD4850
Radeon HD5850
Radeon MSI HD5850 OC


Holy crap that's a lot of cards









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy^^Red*


add me please!


You both have been added


----------



## candy_van

Wow...haven't been here in a while..and my my Dilyn, you're movin' and shakin' I see
















My personal fleet has been disbanded over the course of this year, it now consists of:

Gigabyte 5850
PowerColor 4670
Sapphire 4650

As far as other cards I've bought/tested/flipped...somewhere in the 20-count


----------



## neliz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Holy crap that's a lot of cards










Edit: OOPS! Forgot a *9000Pro* in there, before the 9500 Pro

That's because I'm not counting the NV and other even older3D cards

FYI
NV Riva TNT
GeForce 256
GeForce 2MX
GeForce 6600GT
GeForce 7600GT
GeForce 8800GTS 320 (SLI)


----------



## Dilyn

I guess I don't really have that much of a life if I can update this list as often as I do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *neliz*


Edit: OOPS! Forgot a *9000Pro* in there, before the 9500 Pro

That's because I'm not counting the NV and other even older3D cards

FYI
NV Riva TNT
GeForce 256
GeForce 2MX
GeForce 6600GT
GeForce 7600GT
GeForce 8800GTS 320 (SLI)











Insane. I've only ever owned an nVidia 9800GT 512MB and my 5770


----------



## PapaSmurf

PCI 
Rage 
Rage 2
AIW Rage 2 
Radeon 7000

AGP
AIW Rage 2 
AIW Rage 128
AIW Rage 128 Pro 
AIW Radeon
Radeon 7000 x2
AIW Radeon 7500
Radeon 7500 
Radeon 8500 
AIW Radeon 9100 
AIW Radeon 9500 x2
Radeon 9600XT

PCI-E
X850XT
HD4670 x2

I think that covers all of them so far. The only ones being used currently are the HD4670's in Crossfire, but I still have several of the other cards boxed up here ready to go if I (or someone else) need them.

I won't even begin to list all of the nVidia, SIS, Trident, Intel, S3, Matrox, 3Dfx, and other cards I've used over the past 30+ years.


----------



## neliz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I guess I don't really have that much of a life if I can update this list as often as I do

















Insane. I've only ever owned an nVidia 9800GT 512MB and my 5770










Sounds like you're young so you can do with plenty "lack of sleep."

Those, older.. like me, with kids have to time-share and tire more easily, but do not lose interest in cards though.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


PCI 
Rage 
Rage 2
AIW Rage 2 
Radeon 7000

AGP
AIW Rage 2 
AIW Rage 128
AIW Rage 128 Pro 
AIW Radeon
Radeon 7000 x2
AIW Radeon 7500
Radeon 7500 
Radeon 8500 
AIW Radeon 9100 
AIW Radeon 9500 x2
Radeon 9600XT

PCI-E
X850XT
HD4670 x2

I think that covers all of them so far. The only ones being used currently are the HD4670's in Crossfire, but I still have several of the other cards boxed up here ready to go if I (or someone else) need them.

I won't even begin to list all of the nVidia, SIS, Trident, Intel, S3, Matrox, 3Dfx, and other cards I've used over the past 30+ years.


...
I'll add all these when I'm done with some stuff









Quote:



Originally Posted by *neliz*


Sounds like you're young so you can do with plenty "lack of sleep."

Those, older.. like me, with kids have to time-share and tire more easily, but do not lose interest in cards though.


Ya I'm nearly seventeen, so I've got plenty of free time compared to you 'old folks'


----------



## PapaSmurf

Who you callin' OLD you little whipper snapper.









And you don't need to add all of them. I was just listing them for the heck of it. Can't OC worth a darn these days so I did that instead.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Add me









Asus HD Radeon 5970


----------



## Adrian Nilsson

Put me on the list - this is not a request, it's an order.









..."I will Put you on the ever growing list of _satisfied_ ATI owners..."


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrian Nilsson*


Put me on the list - this is not a request, it's an order.









..."I will Put you on the ever growing list of _satisfied_ ATI owners..."










Will do sah!









Everything has been updated/added.


----------



## OverSightX

<--- rolling on the Red Wave!


----------



## Dilyn

I just noticed that I had sorted the wrong column A->Z









Added OverSightX and fixed the sheet


----------



## PapaSmurf

You are insane there Dilyn. You actually entered all of my ATI cards.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm just awesome like that


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes you are my friend. My Crossfire is working excellent thanks to you.


----------



## Dilyn

Glad it's working mate


----------



## Allenssmart

my first ati was a 9600 (lmao i know). now it's a 5970. can i join?


----------



## Dilyn

I guess you can join


----------



## reflex99

While your at it you can add my MSI 3850 and Saphhire 5770 to the list (5770 is sold, but you can add it for the record)


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## blandino123

you can count me in ! Xfx Radeon 4670


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## Crazy^^Red

Hey can you add me in? I was 9600gt at first. Then i was RED all the way for 2 years until now =).

Palit HD4850 512mb >> Sapphire HD4870 512mb >> HIS HD4850 IceQ4 Turbo 1GB >> Palit HD4870 1GB Dual Sonic >> (Now) PowerColor PCS+ 1GB HD4890 OC and im Lovin it =DD

Please add me!

Edit : Im already in =S my bad.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Crazy^^Red

So.. what are we suppose to do in this group? Its my first time being in a group like this so.. sorry for being a noob :S


----------



## Dilyn

Well, you can talk about the cards you've had before, nostalgia with others on your AGP goodness, share in driver woes, and the like.
Or, you can do as most do, and just say "IN", and then take your leave. Your choice.


----------



## CyberDruid

Or you can rep Dilyn


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Or you can rep Dilyn


That works just as well.
However,t his thread is absolutely destroying my unique rep


----------



## GenusCastor

Been a "Red Rider" since I first put together my own pc,
Currently own a Sapphire 5850 Vapor-x and I'm more then satisfied.


----------



## beers

Woo red team.

Cards Owned:
Green
Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 3 (dead)
Geforce 7600 GT (dead)
Geforce 7900 GT (dead)

Red
4m ATI Rage Pro
128m Radeon 9600XT
512m Radeon 3870

Haven't had an ATi card die on me yet...
I wonder what brand will be purchased next


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenusCastor* 
Been a "Red Rider" since I first put together my own pc,
Currently own a Sapphire 5850 Vapor-x and I'm more then satisfied.

Added









Quote:


Originally Posted by *beers* 
Woo red team.

Cards Owned:
Green
Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 3 (dead)
Geforce 7600 GT (dead)
Geforce 7900 GT (dead)

Red
4m ATI Rage Pro
128m Radeon 9600XT
512m Radeon 3870

Haven't had an ATi card die on me yet...
I wonder what brand will be purchased next
















We know you'll make the right decision


----------



## Penryn

Update:

No longer own the 5850s or the 4870, currently One XFX 5970 8D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Well, you can talk about the cards you've had before, nostalgia with others on your AGP goodness, share in driver woes, and the like.
Or, you can do as most do, and just say "IN", and then take your leave. Your choice.

I remember my Radeon 9500 Pro which was beast back in the day. Athlon XP 2400+, 768MB Ram and a Radeon 9500 pro 128M... Werd!


----------



## jgarcia

REPRESENT










ATI Radeon 5770 HD

Does this get me in the club?


----------



## PapaSmurf

The Red Team is getting their behinds handed to them by the nVidia FanBoys. We need more ATI users to enter the fray at http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ia-vs-ati.html We can't let those green clowns show us up can we?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penryn* 
Update:

No longer own the 5850s or the 4870, currently One XFX 5970 8D

I remember my Radeon 9500 Pro which was beast back in the day. Athlon XP 2400+, 768MB Ram and a Radeon 9500 pro 128M... Werd!

If you want, I can still keep those cards under your name.
Adding the 5970.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
REPRESENT

[URL=http://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad13/jessmanuelgarcia/DSC04385.jpg?t=1285806378]http://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad13/jessmanuelgarcia/DSC04385.jpg?t=1285806378[/URL][ /IMG]

ATI Radeon 5770 HD

Does this get me in the club?
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Nice! [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif
Great little card there. I wub mine so much









What brand is that 5770? Sapphire?
I am not an aficionado by any means








You sir, are in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The Red Team is getting their behinds handed to them by the nVidia FanBoys. We need more ATI users to enter the fray at http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ia-vs-ati.html We can't let those green clowns show us up can we?

Well maybe if I were allowed to use my computer for longer than two hours a day...








I'll check it out.


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:

Nice!








Great little card there. I wub mine so much









What brand is that 5770? Sapphire?
I am not an aficionado by any means








You sir, are in.
Not Sapphire but XFX Radeon 5770


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That works just as well.
However,t his thread is absolutely destroying my unique rep









Why do you think my unique rep utterly sucked, when i had it


----------



## Tator Tot

I never had rep problems


----------



## fRingE

I have a ATi 4890 and I love it, hey what can I say I am a Fan Boi. Add me to the list


----------



## jgarcia

Umm might not be the right place for this question but i dont want to make a new thread just for 1 question. I just DL 3DMark Vantage...its not free btw but they allowed me to run one benchmark on my GPU. I have ATI 5770 HD and i thought it was an OK card. Well apperently its not really up to par. Im kinda a noob as was curious if someone could explain to me what this info means? Also are my scores crummy? Did i test wrong? Is there some sort of freeware i should DL to do these kinds of tests? Also is there anyway i can improve this? Maybe you could PM me as i dont want to derail this thread out of respect to the person who upkeeps it. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Not Sapphire but XFX Radeon 5770

I'll add that in tomorrow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Why do you think my unique rep utterly sucked, when i had it









These threads... They hurt rep









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I never had rep problems



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *fRingE* 
I have a ATi 4890 and I love it, hey what can I say I am a Fan Boi. Add me to the list









Will be added tomorrow









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Umm might not be the right place for this question but i dont want to make a new thread just for 1 question. I just DL 3DMark Vantage...its not free btw but they allowed me to run one benchmark on my GPU. I have ATI 5770 HD and i thought it was an OK card. Well apperently its not really up to par. Im kinda a noob as was curious if someone could explain to me what this info means? Also are my scores crummy? Did i test wrong? Is there some sort of freeware i should DL to do these kinds of tests? Also is there anyway i can improve this? Thanks in Advance!










You're comparing a GTX 480 to a 5770 and a 980x. You won't get the same numbers








However, I'm not sure how those line up against other setups similar to yours.

With that said, I'm off to bed.


----------



## neliz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I never had rep


nuff said.


----------



## bahmtf

count me in on this - 5750 owner and soon to xfire with 5770


----------



## Dilyn

Everything has been updated.
Little late, but my excuse is that I was busy


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Everything has been updated.
Little late, but my excuse is that I was busy









Busy pluggin' in the pair of cables bass ackwards huh?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Busy pluggin' in the pair of cables bass ackwards huh?


----------



## crathob

Include me, Saphirre 5770 1GB. Had to upgrade from my x1550 sometime...


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## Lock

you can add me as well







5970 ftw


----------



## overclocker23578

Count me In! Nvidia ... well to be honest suck!


----------



## tquintana2

Got a 5830. going to put in 2 6950's in X-fire when they come out.


----------



## Thomas73

Proud owner of 2 ATI HD 5970 & 1 HD 5870 2GB,Nvidia absolutely sucks,go green?yeah AMD,but not Nvidia


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lock* 
you can add me as well







5970 ftw


Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclocker23578* 
Count me In! Nvidia ... well to be honest suck!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tquintana2* 
Got a 5830. going to put in 2 6950's in X-fire when they come out.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas73* 
Proud owner of 2 ATI HD 5970 & 1 HD 5870 2GB,Nvidia absolutely sucks,go green?yeah AMD,but not Nvidia









The list has been updated with all entries here


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Just wanted to update my membership, I now have tri fire 5850's and they are absolute beast. Scaling is really really good, with heaven benchmark running, I get 99% usage on all three cards.

Using CCC 10.5 btw.


----------



## Xyphyr

So... do you guys get together ONCE A MONTH?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz* 
Just wanted to update my membership, I now have tri fire 5850's and they are absolute beast. Scaling is really really good, with heaven benchmark running, I get 99% usage on all three cards.

Using CCC 10.5 btw.

http://iforce.co.nz/i/bv0ly50s.jpg[/ img][/URL]

[URL=http://www.iforce.co.nz/View.aspx?i=yb1nhgv3.jpg][img]http://iforce.co.nz/i/yb1nhgv3.jpg[/ img][/URL]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
That looks really awesome.
Nice rig mate [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

Updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyphyr* [URL=showthread.php?s=d0fcea543db45214df9417cadf870bcb&p=10940859#post10940859]


So... do you guys get together ONCE A MONTH?

About every 28 days.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyphyr* 
So... do you guys get together ONCE A MONTH?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 

About every 28 days.









You didn't just say that.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You didn't just say that.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
And no offense about the kid thing. You seem to be a lot more mature than most of people your age I run across.

Makes you rethink that a little bit, doesn't it.


----------



## CyberDruid

When I asked for you to give me a hand...


----------



## HappyDave

GREEN 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MWAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

I'm sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm sure you could've held it in


----------



## tasospaok123

I have a question. I have searched and asked a lot, but i couldn't get an answer. Well, with my current card, on whichever driver, if i overclock even by 1mhz, but ONLY with MSI Afterburner, every video and flash content makes the driver crash. So, i have it @ 930/1300, again with afterburner, but i made profiles to change when i am gaming. So, how is it possible to pass 5-6 hours of furmark, metro etc. and cannot even play a video?

(I open a file, media player opens, after 1 second screen goes black, and sometimes it give me a BSOD,other times it just give me the message that : ati catalyst driver crashed. and return to stock clocks)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Part of the problem is Flash. Adobe really screwed Flash up after they bought if from Macromedia.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tasospaok123* 
I have a question. I have searched and asked a lot, but i couldn't get an answer. Well, with my current card, on whichever driver, if i overclock even by 1mhz, but ONLY with MSI Afterburner, every video and flash content makes the driver crash. So, i have it @ 930/1300, again with afterburner, but i made profiles to change when i am gaming. So, how is it possible to pass 5-6 hours of furmark, metro etc. and cannot even play a video?

(I open a file, media player opens, after 1 second screen goes black, and sometimes it give me a BSOD,other times it just give me the message that : ati catalyst driver crashed. and return to stock clocks)

I am sorry to say that I have absolutely no idea


----------



## Vinci

Proud to be EAH 5970 owner.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vinci*


Proud to be EAH 5970 owner.


Added


----------



## hexxik

swapped out my 9600gso for HD5870龙蜥版


----------



## blooder11181

add gigabyte hd4670 512mb ddr3

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h96ma/


----------



## Vertix

Put me on the list! crossfire 5870s and loving em!


----------



## Dilyn

How did I not see this thread...
Updated


----------



## Aspateer

hd 5770 here


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## sweffymo

So many people can't spell "Sapphire..."


----------



## Dilyn

A right shame, isn't it?
Their cards are so beautiful too c:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


So many people can't spell "Sapphire..."










That's no surprise to me. It's astonishing how poor the overall level of spelling and grammar is around here. All too many couldn't pass 3rd grade English or Spelling and would be classified as functionally illiterate based on their posts.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's no surprise to me. It's astonishing how poor the overall level of spelling and grammar is around here. All too many couldn't pass 3rd grade English or Spelling and would be classified as functionally illiterate based on their posts.


It's mostly Americans as well, from what I can tell.
It's very annoying, to say the least.


----------



## ZFedora

XFX HD 4350 1GB DDR2

Goes great with an HTPC setup


----------



## Dilyn

Updated


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Yo CD, hey man, replace my 5770's with a 6870 when you have time.


----------



## Dilyn

You hear that, CD?
Get to work


----------



## TheArtOfMeh

I would like to be added to the List Please,
Sapphire HD 4870 1GB - Amazing Card 
Although i barely have an opinion on good cards since my last one was a Geforce 4 MX420...


----------



## Jspoon

Sapphire HD 5770. never had any problems with it


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
Yo CD, hey man, replace my 5770's with a 6870 when you have time.

You and someone else had two entries for some reason. I've fixed that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DAV1DR1CHARDS* 
I would like to be added to the List Please,
Sapphire HD 4870 1GB - Amazing Card
Although i barely have an opinion on good cards since my last one was a Geforce 4 MX420...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jspoon* 
Sapphire HD 5770. never had any problems with it

Added and updated everything here.


----------



## Gee Skill

ATI since Rage 3D... now hd5770.


----------



## DSF_x

i will be red tide soon, 2 5830s <3


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gee Skill*


ATI since Rage 3D... now hd5770.


Added








Feel free to list whatever red cards you've owned and I'll be more than happy to add them to your list.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DSF_x*


i will be red tide soon, 2 5830s <3


Just let me know when you GET them.


----------



## Gee Skill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Added








Feel free to list whatever red cards you've owned and I'll be more than happy to add them to your list.

ati rage 3d..ati rage xl...sapphire radeon 7500...connect3d AIW 9800 pro...visiontek X1050...sapphire X850xt...diamond viper X1950 pro...sapphire hd4870 x2... gigabyte hd 5770 FTMFW! Later on I'll see what I still have in my closet and upload some pics.....


----------



## Verone

2GB Sapphire Radeon HD5870 Vapor X - Checking in


----------



## Adhmuz

Got a 6850 on release to put in my SG05, that makes three systems with both Intel CPUs and ATI GPUs.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gee Skill*


ati rage 3d..ati rage xl...sapphire radeon 7500...connect3d AIW 9800 pro...visiontek X1050...sapphire X850xt...diamond viper X1950 pro...sapphire hd4870 x2... gigabyte hd 5770 FTMFW! Later on I'll see what I still have in my closet and upload some pics.....










That's a lot of cards!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Verone*


2GB Sapphire Radeon HD5870 Vapor X - Checking in










That's the card I want







. It's beautiful.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*


Got a 6850 on release to put in my SG05, that makes three systems with both Intel CPUs and ATI GPUs.


Very nice









Everything has been updated/added.


----------



## rouse_dustin

HD 4350. Upgrading to 5450 soon via VisionTek.
-Red Tide


----------



## Adrian Nilsson

Sorry to disappoint all of you guys, but I just got an ASUS ENGTX 480 from my dad. I'll have to be erased from that list ova there. No offense, I'm still a fan of ATI!


----------



## Canis-X

^^


----------



## Killam0n

Yeh I am red and blue, the green would throw off the colors in my case.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Just realized I never came back here to update my info. I am now using an XFX Radeon HD 4890 with a Scythe Musashi twin fan cooler. Thanks in advanced for updating my info


----------



## ZFedora

Just bought

GIGABYTE GV-R577SO-1GD Radeon HD 5770 1GB


----------



## hexxik

bumping for crossfire


----------



## jbalsa2

Hey. If you dont mind adding me to the list, I have an HIS Radeon 5770 Dual slot 1gb crossfire card.









-Jason


----------



## michintom

Update me








Sapphire 6850, 2nd one coming tomorrow so I can crossfire


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rouse_dustin* 
HD 4350. Upgrading to 5450 soon via VisionTek.
-Red Tide

Done









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrian Nilsson* 
Sorry to disappoint all of you guys, but I just got an ASUS ENGTX 480 from my dad. I'll have to be erased from that list ova there. No offense, I'm still a fan of ATI!









I'll keep you on the list, just in case you ever decide to return









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
^^









I know, right? The audacity!!!
J/K. Enjoy your green, Adrian.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killam0n* 
Yeh I am red and blue, the green would throw off the colors in my case.

[URL=http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/118/l_fa15908a56564062a27695e88a1ac861.jpg%5B/]http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/118/l_fa15908a56564062a27695e88a1ac861.jpg[/[/URL] IMG]

[IMG][URL=http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/126/l_bf35dc47bc504028b2cd6e78480b01a4.jpg%5B/]http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/126/l_bf35dc47bc504028b2cd6e78480b01a4.jpg[/[/URL] IMG]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Very nice! Added.

Quote:
[TABLE][TR][TD]
Originally Posted by [B]NicksTricks007[/B] [URL=showthread.php?s=18c9b6a381ea2c82787afc71db22dae8&p=11194709#post11194709][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
Just realized I never came back here to update my info. I am now using an XFX Radeon HD 4890 with a Scythe Musashi twin fan cooler. Thanks in advanced for updating my info









Hahaha. Wow.
Very nice. Updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZFedora* 
Just bought

GIGABYTE GV-R577SO-1GD Radeon HD 5770 1GB









Updated









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexxik* 
bumping for crossfire

Crossfire added!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbalsa2* 
Hey. If you dont mind adding me to the list, I have an HIS Radeon 5770 Dual slot 1gb crossfire card.









-Jason

Don't mind at all!
Added.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michintom* 
Update me








Sapphire 6850, 2nd one coming tomorrow so I can crossfire








[URL=http://i494.photobucket.com/albums/rr302/michintom/f9ace8f2.jpg]http://i494.photobucket.com/albums/rr302/michintom/f9ace8f2.jpg[/URL][ /IMG]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Very nice card sir. Updated [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif

Lots of posts today!


----------



## Hoshiyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrian Nilsson*


Sorry to disappoint all of you guys, but I just got an ASUS ENGTX 480 from my dad. I'll have to be erased from that list ova there. No offense, I'm still a fan of ATI!










OH DAAAAAANG....

What can you do?!

Ah well, have fun playing Batman AA and Metro 2033!

To tell the truth... I..almost went over to the dark side......possibility of getting GTX 480 was...too tempting...i'm glad the deal I made with a friend fell through... I would have gotten it...Forgive me...









Later I realized that the performance increase over the 5870 wasn't worth the $100 extra, and now the 5870's are coming down in price..!

I suppose there is a reason I've ended up with ATI chips since my 8MB Rage Pro. I had that during a time when nearly every game wanted only 4MB of VRAM... I felt KING...

Now... I have 1024MB when nearly every game is asking for 512MB.

...but now there's Crossfire...GAH!


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey Dylan I'll have some free time coming up, so if you need any help let me know


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoshiyo* 
OH DAAAAAANG....

What can you do?!

Ah well, have fun playing Batman AA and Metro 2033!

To tell the truth... I..almost went over to the dark side......possibility of getting GTX 480 was...too tempting...i'm glad the deal I made with a friend fell through... I would have gotten it...Forgive me...









Later I realized that the performance increase over the 5870 wasn't worth the $100 extra, and now the 5870's are coming down in price..!

I suppose there is a reason I've ended up with ATI chips since my 8MB Rage Pro. I had that during a time when nearly every game wanted only 4MB of VRAM... I felt KING...

Now... I have 1024MB when nearly every game is asking for 512MB.

...but now there's Crossfire...GAH!


So... Were you wanting to be added?








Thinking with your head there. I like that. I will always take price to performance, and the 5770 was the perfect card for me at the time. Fit the budget, gave me what I wanted from a card, and it was a nice boost in performance over my 9800GT!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Hey Dylan I'll have some free time coming up, so if you need any help let me know









I am a TANK








I'll let you know


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I am a TANK








I'll let you know









Orly? *lights my Molotov*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Orly? *lights my Molotov*

There are four snipers aiming at four different locations on your body right at this very moment.
There are also three ninjas hiding somewhere within a forty foot radius of you.
I suggest you put down the Molotov, Mr. Tot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
There are four snipers aiming at four different locations on your body right at this very moment.
There are also three ninjas hiding somewhere within a forty foot radius of you.
I suggest you put down the Molotov, Mr. Tot.

See now... that sounds like a challenge... and I like challenges...


----------



## PapaSmurf

This could get dangerous. I'm about halfway between these two combatants. Gotta find my helmet.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
See now... that sounds like a challenge... and I like challenges...

Your move









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
This could get dangerous. I'm about halfway between these two combatants. Gotta find my helmet.









If he retaliates, you may wish to head to the emergency bunker.


----------



## .nikon

Herro?

Been using ati for years now, only nvidia card I've owned was a 6800 and I will admit I enjoyed it, but ati is simply flat out good stuff.


----------



## Dilyn

Added


----------



## Hoshiyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So... Were you wanting to be added?








Thinking with your head there. I like that. I will always take price to performance, and the 5770 was the perfect card for me at the time. Fit the budget, gave me what I wanted from a card, and it was a nice boost in performance over my 9800GT!

I am a TANK








I'll let you know










OH, FORGOT. Add me plox!

Main rig Hoshiyo: HD 5870
HTPC&Downloader Sentinel: HD 2900XT
Laptop Crusader: Mobility HD 4200


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Your move









If he retaliates, you may wish to head to the emergency bunker.


----------



## nomadganda

Switched from a EVGA 9400gt 512 to a XFX 4650 1GB, and I'm loving every minute of it. even got it to 690/550 stable.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoshiyo*


OH, FORGOT. Add me plox!

Main rig Hoshiyo: HD 5870
HTPC&Downloader Sentinel: HD 2900XT
Laptop Crusader: Mobility HD 4200












Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*





















So awesome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomadganda*


Switched from a EVGA 9400gt 512 to a XFX 4650 1GB, and I'm loving every minute of it. even got it to 690/550 stable.











Added.


----------



## CJRhoades

Upgraded my 5770 to a 6870.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
Upgraded my 5770 to a 6870.

Updated


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Went from GeForce 6200 on my old computer to a Gigabyte HD5850


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


Went from GeForce 6200 on my old computer to a Gigabyte HD5850










Added


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daltontechnogeek*


Went from GeForce 6200 on my old computer to a Gigabyte HD5850










That's a HUGE upgrade.


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That's a HUGE upgrade.


Yes, Yes it was


----------



## Behemoth777

I just upgraded my 4770 to a 6870. Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
I just upgraded my 4770 to a 6870. Wow is all I can say.

Is the difference staggering?
Congrats on the card mate


----------



## motoray

switched from sli 9800gtx+ to 4890. cant wait to order a 6970 or 6990 depending how long they wait to release the 6990.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motoray* 
switched from sli 9800gtx+ to 4890. cant wait to order a 6970 or 6990 depending how long they wait to release the 6990.

Added to the list









*We're almost to sixteen hundred members.*


----------



## jonjryjo

I'd like to be on the list







ATI FTW


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Added to the list









*We're almost to sixteen hundred members.*


But only about 2 added by Dylin









Though probably 800-900 were added by Dilyn :0


----------



## CyberDruid

Stop being childish


----------



## Deano12345

I dont believe I'm part of this club









Non-reference Sapphire 5850 here ! Its probably gonna be replaced by a pair of 6870's at Christmas for my first crossfire setup, cannot wait









Not sure what brand to go with though, I'm tempted to go with Sapphire, but I love the look of MSI's previous Twin Frozr cards, so if there is a 6870 version of them then I'll pick 'em up


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jonjryjo* 
I'd like to be on the list







ATI FTW

Adding now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
But only about 2 added by Dylin









Though probably 800-900 were added by Dilyn :0











Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Stop being childish










Oh, so you saw that?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
I dont believe I'm part of this club









Non-reference Sapphire 5850 here ! Its probably gonna be replaced by a pair of 6870's at Christmas for my first crossfire setup, cannot wait









Not sure what brand to go with though, I'm tempted to go with Sapphire, but I love the look of MSI's previous Twin Frozr cards, so if there is a 6870 version of them then I'll pick 'em up

Adding now as well








Sapphire








That card shall not disappoint!


----------



## Deegs

You can add me to this club. 2 5850s as the sig rig says. One XFX, One Sapphire both Reference models. Now if only I was brave enough to actually tweak voltages







.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deegs*


You can add me to this club. 2 5850s as the sig rig says. One XFX, One Sapphire both Reference models. Now if only I was brave enough to actually tweak voltages







.


Added


----------



## edalbkrad

Lemme join the red tide. Just switched from a 9800GT to an HD3650 and its dishing out the same performance!


----------



## kpo6969

Add me please
Asus EAH HD6850


----------



## legoman786

I think I'm gonna jump straight to the 6xx0 series in my next upgrade... Why? Cuz the wife said I can.







Well, when we can afford it.


----------



## CyberDruid

I ****in love this guy. He adds members to the list and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*


Lemme join the red tide. Just switched from a 9800GT to an HD3650 and its dishing out the same performance!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpo6969*


Add me please
Asus EAH HD6850


You are both being added now









Man I love having these little netbooks at school. Free Internet time!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


I think I'm gonna jump straight to the 6xx0 series in my next upgrade... Why? Cuz the wife said I can.







Well, when we can afford it.


Maybe you should upgrade something other than your GPU









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I ****in love this guy. He adds members to the list and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Adding now as well








Sapphire








That card shall not disappoint!


Only if they keep the reference design ! After seeing what a 6850 with voltage control could do, I cannot wait for the 6870's to get Afterburner support.

That 6850 did 1000 on the core


----------



## Dilyn

I should start overclocking again


----------



## IfYkv5762

Switched from the boys in green to HD5770!!!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Maybe you should upgrade something other than your GPU









My Main HDD just crashed... Hard. The entire MBR partition is done. Did a fresh install and did not work. So... New HDD time.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sidspyker*


Switched from the boys in green to HD5770!!!


Adding









Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


My Main HDD just crashed... Hard. The entire MBR partition is done. Did a fresh install and did not work. So... New HDD time.


Don't you just hate it when that happens?


----------



## cool3omar

I'd like to be added please








I'm on an ATI Radeon HD 4650


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cool3omar*


I'd like to be added please








I'm on an ATI Radeon HD 4650


Added


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Just recently switched from the mean green 260gtx to this beast of a card, 6870! Add me


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


Just recently switched from the mean green 260gtx to this beast of a card, 6870! Add me


Hope you've been enjoying that card mate! 
Added


----------



## bajer29

Please add me!! I switched over a LOOOOOONG time ago from the 'N' word and moved on to bigger and better GPUs (ATI). Very happy with my most recent ATI purchases: Sapphire 4850x2, XFX 4890, and Sapphire Eyfinity6 5870s.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I suppose you can add me too







Using my Sapphire 4890 in my spare gaming machine and am loving this 5850


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Please add me!! I switched over a LOOOOOONG time ago from the 'N' word and moved on to bigger and better GPUs (ATI). Very happy with my most recent ATI purchases: Sapphire 4850x2, XFX 4890, and Sapphire Eyfinity6 5870s.


Hope you enjoy that one









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I suppose you can add me too







Using my Sapphire 4890 in my spare gaming machine and am loving this 5850










How are you NOT on this list yet









Both added


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dilyn*


hope you enjoy that one









How are you not on this list yet









Both added










<3


----------



## Disturbed117

sign me up please lol.


----------



## JG964

Add me too







4650, 5570, 5770 Crossfire, 6870.

JG


----------



## brl3git

Ill apply, im currently running 2 5830s in crossfire


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


<3












Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


sign me up please lol.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JG964*


Add me too







4650, 5570, 5770 Crossfire, 6870.
JG



Quote:



Originally Posted by *brl3git*


Ill apply, im currently running 2 5830s in crossfire










Added all three of you guys


----------



## wierdo124

Dilyn is too fast


----------



## Dilyn

If anyone asks to join within the next five or six hours, it's fair game. I'm going out to dinner with some buddies and then we're gonna go play some... games...








<Not gay.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Dilyn is too fast









That's what his GF says.


----------



## Dilyn

Hey!









You don't know my girlfriend


----------



## ranger052

Add meeee 5970+5870


----------



## Djmatrix32

Add me 3870


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger052*


Add meeee 5970+5870



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Add me 3870


Added


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Hey!









You don't know my girlfriend










Pff, i've known zodac longer than you


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Pff, i've known zodac longer than you










What on EARTH are you implying, dear boy? 
I do believe that you have gone completely bonkers.









I want to incorporate CD's quotes into my sig... But how...


----------



## Rognus

Might as well Add me to the red tide. Happy with 4870x2.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rognus*


Might as well Add me to the red tide. Happy with 4870x2.


Added









Only 21 more people are needed and we will reach 1,600!


----------



## caffeinescandal

Add me too! I was happy with my asus radeon hd 4870 in my sig rig, and now I am a proud owner of an ASUS Radeon HD 6850!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*


Add me too! I was happy with my integrated graphics radeon hd 4290 in my sig rig, and now I am a proud owner of an ASUS Radeon HD 6850!


Added and welcome to the club


----------



## xS!n.elite3x

Proud owner of a HIS 5770 For about one month now


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xS!n.elite3x* 
Proud owner of a HIS 5770 For about one month now









Welcome to the Tide, good sir


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Finally updated to a HD5850!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
Finally updated to a HD5850!

Good pick!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RussianGrimmReaper* 
Finally updated to a HD5850!

Congrats on the new card mate









Updated!


----------



## KingT

Add me ..

A * Gigabyte GV-R485ZL-512H* owner for almost 2 years now..
(will be upgrading to *ASUS HD6850 DC* soon)

CHEERS..


----------



## esproductions

I've had the HIS 5850 for a few months now, pretty happy with it. Add me to the list!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Add me ..

A *Gigabyte GV-R485ZL-512H* owner for almost 2 years now..
(will be upgrading to *ASUS HD6850 DC* soon)

CHEERS..

Excellent upgrade card








I need to find my copy of CPU Magazine that has some benchmarks of those cards... I believe the latest issue has them. I need to see what they're like.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
I've had the HIS 5850 for a few months now, pretty happy with it. Add me to the list!

[URL=http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7250/img1889d.jpg%5B/]http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7250/img1889d.jpg[/[/URL] IMG]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
Excellent SSD placement [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/lachen.gif

That case looks really nice! Usually when I see pure white exteriors and interiors, they look tacky. But yours is very nice and clean. How well does that H50 work the way it's mounted?

Both of you have been added to the Tide


----------



## Pir

Have some changes to add to my current ATI collection.

Both 4850's 512's are sold and replaced with a XFX 4850 1gb and a 4870 1gb. In addition i grabbed a X1350 for my 939 rig.


----------



## KingT

Here is ASUS HD6850 DC REVIEW just for you..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
In addition i grabbed a X1350 for my 939 rig.









Major props to someone who is still using a 939 rig.







They are beasts in their own way.


----------



## ablearcher

ASUS HD5550.... whichever idiot cut some 10 cents for the fan controller









Fan runs at 100% all the time, and has a nice hum/buzzsaw noise to it.

Anyhow, that is my latest entry into my line of ATi cards


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Have some changes to add to my current ATI collection.

Both 4850's 512's are sold and replaced with a XFX 4850 1gb and a 4870 1gb. In addition i grabbed a X1350 for my 939 rig.









Updated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Here is ASUS HD6850 DC REVIEW just for you..

CHEERS..

Thanks mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Major props to someone who is still using a 939 rig.







They are beasts in their own way.

I wouldn't know









EDIT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/3479/cimg3178.jpg[/I MG][/URL]

ASUS HD5550.... whichever idiot cut some 10 cents for the fan controller [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Fan runs at 100% all the time, and has a nice hum/buzzsaw noise to it.

Anyhow, that is my latest entry into my line of ATi cards 



http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg3178.jpg
Updated


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esproductions* 
I've had the HIS 5850 for a few months now, pretty happy with it. Add me to the list!










WoW that's a one clean build there..Congratz..

@*Dilyn*

You're welcome...

CHEERS..


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Major props to someone who is still using a 939 rig.







They are beasts in their own way.

My 939 rig still hammers away and is soon to be promoted as a gaming rig for my youngest son. (so he can return my vaio laptop finally)


----------



## Orli155

Had NVIDIA on my laptops before I knew about computers. Built my first gaming rig and went ATI







Happy and amazed for the 3 months I've had it.


----------



## esproductions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Excellent SSD placement









That case looks really nice! Usually when I see pure white exteriors and interiors, they look tacky. But yours is very nice and clean. How well does that H50 work the way it's mounted?

The H50 works better mounted there compared to the conventional rear-intake setup, a few degrees difference. However it is creating a vacuum against my front door panel hahaha.

And yeah, lots of people are like "what is that black thing?" not realizing it's actually just a SSD because of the positioning haha.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
WoW that's a one clean build there..Congratz..

Thanks.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orli155*


Had NVIDIA on my laptops before I knew about computers. Built my first gaming rig and went ATI







Happy and amazed for the 3 months I've had it.

















Added. Hope you enjoy that card









Quote:



Originally Posted by *esproductions*


The H50 works better mounted there compared to the conventional rear-intake setup, a few degrees difference. However it is creating a vacuum against my front door panel hahaha.

And yeah, lots of people are like "what is that black thing?" not realizing it's actually just a SSD because of the positioning haha.


Shame people on an enthusiast forum cannot spot an SSD.


----------



## tw15t3d

canz you add me to the list. Had my 5850 since june and loving it. sorry if i havnt applied correctly-im sorta new to this joining clubs things. here is my rig. messy as hell and going to be replaced with a cm 690 advanced.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw15t3d*


canz you add me to the list. Had my 5850 since june and loving it. sorry if i havnt applied correctly-im sorta new to this joining clubs things. here is my rig. messy as hell and going to be replaced with a cm 690 advanced.

http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/8673/mycaseu.jpg[ /IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Consider yourself added [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif

The 690 is an excellent case. Enjoy it


----------



## blooder11181

i have radeon hd3870 512mb ddr4 mac/pc edition
what driver can i use?


----------



## esproductions

Not sure if anyone's done this before... hopefully I'm the first. I wrapped my HD 5850 fan shroud with 3M DI-NOC CF.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That is awesome looking.







:


----------



## Dilyn

That looks sweet


----------



## Rognus

Great job with the wrap , I can tell you I have not seen that done before.


----------



## neliz

I've seen people wrap their fan shrouds with cereal boxes, but this looks awesome.

I've updated to an XFX HD6870


----------



## YangerD

That looks incredible! Great job man.


----------



## swrmxs

I currently have an Asus HD3870 and although i will be moving to Nvidia for my next upgrade this card will probably be staying with me to be used in another system just because i like it soo much that i can't bare to part with it.

This is the exact card i have:


----------



## CyberDruid

Woohoo.


----------



## esproductions

Thanks guys.

My reference HIS HD5850 and custom iCoolerV HIS HD5850



















crossfire, looks ugly so i'll probably get rid of or trade the reference one LOL.


----------



## stephenmarr

heres my machine


----------



## antuk15

My 3 babies


----------



## Lostintyme

In, I love my 5870


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neliz*


I've seen people wrap their fan shrouds with cereal boxes, but this looks awesome.

I've updated to an XFX HD6870


Very nice upgrade mate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swrmxs*


I currently have an Asus HD3870 and although i will be moving to Nvidia for my next upgrade this card will probably be staying with me to be used in another system just because i like it soo much that i can't bare to part with it.

This is the exact card i have:
[I MG]http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/ashus3870_04l.JPG[/IMG]


Nice card! Never seen a card with a shroud like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stephenmarr*


heres my machine 
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn303/stephenmarr/CIMG0840.jpg[/ IMG]
[IMG]http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn303/stephenmarr/CIMG0841.jpg[/I MG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Nice case mate.

Quote:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]

Originally Posted by [B]antuk15[/B]
[URL=showthread.php?s=5f012238fa36186cbb85825ea8d4fba8&p=11621991#post11621991][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]

My 3 babies









http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/2010-12-08211117.jpg[ /IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
That's awesome!

Quote:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]

Originally Posted by [B]Lostintyme[/B]
[URL=showthread.php?s=5f012238fa36186cbb85825ea8d4fba8&p=11622781#post11622781][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]

In, I love my 5870


It loves you back









All of you have been added and updated where applicable


----------



## Shodhanth

Proud owner of the 5770 here! Will probably not upgrade till another generation hits.


----------



## strezz

got myself a pair of 6850's running in crossfire:


----------



## Dilyn

Shodhanth said:


> Proud owner of the 5770 here! Will probably not upgrade till another generation hits.


 5770 :wheee:


strezz said:


> got myself a pair of 6850's running in crossfire:


----------



## Djmatrix32

I also have a Radeon HD 3650


----------



## bajer29

I wants my other 5870 back! I hate RMAs. Anyone ever have any problems with Sapphire's RMA service?


----------



## WIGILOCO

Update plz I have XFX 6870 now!







Old one was 4890 SOC. Thank you!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;11643763*
> I wants my other 5870 back! I hate RMAs. Anyone ever have any problems with Sapphire's RMA service?


Yes. They've never honored any of mine, but because of that I haven't purchased on of their cards for the last 4 years so they might have gotten better.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11644758*
> Yes. They've never honored any of mine, but because of that I haven't purchased on of their cards for the last 4 years so they might have gotten better.


Well, I sent mine since I got an RMA # at least. Just wondering how long/ short (that's what she said) turn-around time is I guess...


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks Dilyn and my other Helpers for keeping this thread up to date. Have a great Christmas guys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDruid;11646812*
> Thanks Dilyn and my other Helpers for keeping this thread up to date. Have a great Christmas guys.


You too CD


----------



## reflex99

I got a 6870, you can update my entry with it


----------



## ussoldier_1984

5870 and should have 5850 xfired soon


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;11634842*
> I also have a Radeon HD 3650


Added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;11643763*
> I wants my other 5870 back! I hate RMAs. Anyone ever have any problems with Sapphire's RMA service?


RMA is never fun








Keep us posted on how it goes, eh? I would like to hear about Sapphire's RMA process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO;11644283*
> Update plz I have XFX 6870 now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old one was 4890 SOC. Thank you!


Updated








Nice card mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDruid;11646812*
> Thanks Dilyn and my other Helpers for keeping this thread up to date. Have a great Christmas guys.


Least I could do









Have a great Christmas CD. Have fun with the family








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11649096*
> I got a 6870, you can update my entry with it


Updated









Man people are getting some nice cards. Makes me feel like I should upgrade!
Need bigger monitors to make it worth my while though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11649115*
> 5870 and should have 5850 xfired soon


Very nice!
Added









We're so close to 1,600 members! It's crazy!!!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


RMA is never fun








Keep us posted on how it goes, eh? I would like to hear about Sapphire's RMA process.


I sure will. I just shipped across the country so we will see what happens when they get it!


----------



## kendoman

Please add me to this list I love my 5870's XFX has been great with rma had 2 fried from a bad PSU sent Monday got it back Saturday....


----------



## bajer29

Okie doke, I'll be waiting...


----------



## Triggaaar

Saphire 6970 on its way


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kendoman*


Please add me to this list I love my 5870's XFX has been great with rma had 2 fried from a bad PSU sent Monday got it back Saturday....


That's a really fast turn around time








Nice cards mate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triggaaar*


Saphire 6970 on its way











Very nice.

Both added


----------



## FatalSylence

I have a 4870, soon to have a 6850. AMD FTW!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalSylence*


I have a 4870, soon to have a 6850. AMD FTW!


Added


----------



## S.O.S

how can i join
is this enough 








http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/152/sam1706.jpg
sapphire 5850 oc,d 925-1200 edited bios of course crossfire but unfortunately one for now the second is in rma


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.O.S*


how can i join
is this enough 
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/12/16/a78.png[/ IMG]
[URL=http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/152/sam1706.jpg]http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/152/sam1706.jpg[/URL]
sapphire 5850 oc,d 925-1200 edited bios of course crossfire but unfortunately one for now the second is in rma

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
All you need to be in is post [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif

Nice cards, nice OC!
Welcome to the Tide sir


----------



## S.O.S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


All you need to be in is post









Nice cards, nice OC!
Welcome to the Tide sir










thanks man am proud to be in


----------



## Snoopykins

My XFX 6970 is on it's way!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snoopykins*


My XFX 6970 is on it's way!










Updated


----------



## Clloud

Love every thing about ATI


----------



## KishtClocker1111

my xbox 360 controller was kind of green,i decided it has to change to red.

picture on the left is red LED mod and picture on the right is the original controller with green thingy in the middle.

i'm a satisfied owner of ATI not nVidia


----------



## Dilyn

That's awesome


----------



## bajer29

I just got back my 4850X2 from my friend!

You think I can tri-fire with a 4890?


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## Balsagna

AMD 5870 owner here.

Sadly my Red tide will die down and I'll make the change to Nvidia this series. Maybe the 7xxx series I'll come back.

But I've owned ATI since the 3xxx series


----------



## kiwiasian

Add me to the list!

kiwiasian
XFX Radeon HD 5850


----------



## Dilyn

Added!
Three away from 1,600


----------



## iPrimE

I signed up just to join this
Add me =)

XFX Non-Reference HD5850 1GB 950/1225/1.2V

3DMark Vantage (Stock and OC):


----------



## Electric

I love amd/ati, i just wish our list was as populated as nvidia's :/


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPrimE;11716078*
> I signed up just to join this
> Add me =)
> 
> XFX Non-Reference HD5850 1GB 950/1225/1.2V
> 
> 3DMark Vantage (Stock and OC):











Very nice OC on that card mate. Looks like you've been having fun








Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electric;11717219*
> I love amd/ati, i just wish our list was as populated as nvidia's :/


We are the underdogs.
The much more intelligent underdogs


----------



## bajer29

@Dilynnnnnnnnnn! Make me feel uber important by commenting on my scheme to tri-fire a sapphire 4850x2 with a xfx 4890. Get ready to grease the lightning and possibly be super unimpressed at the benchies I will leave some time this week. RAWR!


----------



## Dilyn

Dear God what is wrong with you








Cannot wait to see what happens


----------



## Not A Good Idea

add me x2


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11718625*
> Dear God what is wrong with you


You wouldn't want to know after what I would have to do to you if I did tell you...

Wait.

What?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;11718763*
> add me x2


Added.
Sweet cards









One member away from 1,600








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;11718802*
> You wouldn't want to know after what I would have to do to you if I did tell you...
> 
> Wait.
> 
> What?


----------



## KishtClocker1111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


add me x2











nice


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Add me! Just realized that I never joined up! LOVE ATI! <3


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;11726138*
> Add me! Just realized that I never joined up! LOVE ATI! <3










CONGRATULATIONS
















You are the 1,600th member of the Red Tide!!!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11726184*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the 1,600th member of the Red Tide!!!


What does he get?


----------



## d33r

sign me up plz..i love my AMD too!


----------



## xpfighter

Just for an update








I have another GPU now XFX Radeon HD6950


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


What does he get?










Bragging rights









Quote:



Originally Posted by *d33r*


sign me up plz..i love my AMD too!




















Very nice cards mate. I'm jealous.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpfighter*


Just for an update








I have another GPU now XFX Radeon HD6950


Updated


----------



## blooder11181

please remove sapphire hd 4870 and hd 5670
i will try to buy the hd6850


----------



## Mr.Bones

Upgraded today from a failing visiontek 4870 to an xfx 6850 big difference


----------



## jones_68843

I've been a proud user of ATI since 2000 when I got a dell system with an ATI rage 128 pro vood00 3 agp 16mb gpu. I thought it was the cats ass when I got it. It's a relic now. When I first got the card ATI was located in Markham, Ontario..I used to see the building all the time.

http://images.craigslist.org/3k03m83lf5O55U05S4ab563ee14ea0b171418.jpg

I now have a Sapphire HD4850. I really like it. It runs very cool...37-40 degrees on idle and 52-55 degrees after 2 hours of gaming. it overclocks well and can run crysis with 22-28 fps on fraps.

Pleeeasssseeee add me...............









Jonesy


----------



## coelacanth

Please remove me:

coelacanth
2 x Powercolor HD 4870 1GB (CrossFireX)

I've gone green once again.
It was fun, loved the 4870s and never had a single problem with the cards or drivers!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Please remove me:

coelacanth
2 x Powercolor HD 4870 1GB (CrossFireX)

I've gone green once again.
It was fun, loved the 4870s and never had a single problem with the cards or drivers!


*sigh* We win some... we lose some. Nice having you, brauh, for what time we had yah.


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Well update mine to a Sapphire 5870 please..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


please remove sapphire hd 4870 and hd 5670
i will try to buy the hd6850


I'll just keep those on the list in honor of your patronage









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Bones*


Upgraded today from a failing visiontek 4870 to an xfx 6850 big difference










Oh wow. Big jump there mate. Enjoy the card!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jones_68843*


I've been a proud user of ATI since 2000 when I got a dell system with an ATI rage 128 pro vood00 3 agp 16mb gpu. I thought it was the cats ass when I got it. It's a relic now. When I first got the card ATI was located in Markham, Ontario..I used to see the building all the time.

http://images.craigslist.org/3k03m83...ea0b171418.jpg

I now have a Sapphire HD4850. I really like it. It runs very cool...37-40 degrees on idle and 52-55 degrees after 2 hours of gaming. it overclocks well and can run crysis with 22-28 fps on fraps.

Pleeeasssseeee add me...............









Jonesy


Man you've been around








Added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *coelacanth*


Please remove me:

coelacanth
2 x Powercolor HD 4870 1GB (CrossFireX)

I've gone green once again.
It was fun, loved the 4870s and never had a single problem with the cards or drivers!


Again, I'll keep you around on the list unless you REALLY want to be removed. In honor of your stay with the Red Tide









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


*sigh* We win some... we lose some. Nice having you, brauh, for what time we had yah.










So sad to see them go









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SubstancenUnknown*


Well update mine to a Sapphire 5870 please..


Updated


----------



## jones_68843

:thumbs ups







:thumbsup: I'm Not Worthy.....I'm Not Worthy.........I'm Not Worthy.........


----------



## jones_68843

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I'll just keep those on the list in honor of your patronage









Oh wow. Big jump there mate. Enjoy the card!

Man you've been around








Added









Again, I'll keep you around on the list unless you REALLY want to be removed. In honor of your stay with the Red Tide









So sad to see them go









Updated











I actually held onto that Dell system until 2008 when I got up the gumption to build me a new fandangled system. Now that case is retired and I'm Haf X'n it in la la land.

Jones


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jones_68843*





































:thumbs ups







:thumbsup: I'm Not Worthy.....I'm Not Worthy.........I'm Not Worthy.........












Quote:



Originally Posted by *jones_68843*


I actually held onto that Dell system until 2008 when I got up the gumption to build me a new fandangled system. Now that case is retired and I'm Haf X'n it in la la land.

Jones


Haf X, you say?
I'm getting one of those this Saturday


----------



## jones_68843

Your gonna love it.









Just make sure you have the space. Leave lots of clearance on the sides and the top. Perhaps place it on wheels but if you do then leave at least 26" of clearance at the top for exhaust and a minimum of 12" on the sides for intake.

It's a beast and the interior is a bit overwhelming. I found it a bit intimidating to work with because of the size and the wheels make it easy to move around because it's hard to take the front fan panel off because there is no lip to grab onto.

Jones


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jones_68843*


Your gonna love it.









Just make sure you have the space. Leave lots of clearance on the sides and the top. Perhaps place it on wheels but if you do then leave at least 26" of clearance at the top for exhaust and a minimum of 12" on the sides for intake.

It's a beast and the interior is a bit overwhelming. I found it a bit intimidating to work with because of the size and the wheels make it easy to move around because it's hard to take the front fan panel off because there is no lip to grab onto.

Jones


OMG, you might be my lost brother. Is your real last name Jones?

Sry off topic...

... I love ATI!?


----------



## jones_68843

Sure is.... at work I'm Jonesy

Jones


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jones_68843*


Your gonna love it.









Just make sure you have the space. Leave lots of clearance on the sides and the top. Perhaps place it on wheels but if you do then leave at least 26" of clearance at the top for exhaust and a minimum of 12" on the sides for intake.

It's a beast and the interior is a bit overwhelming. I found it a bit intimidating to work with because of the size and the wheels make it easy to move around because it's hard to take the front fan panel off because there is no lip to grab onto.

Jones












I have a carpeted floor. How high do those wheels suspend it? That's my only fear really








My desk is going to be too small for it to sit on, so it's going beneath my desk. 
I can't wait until Christmas is here. I want that case so bad!!!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Boom! Just picked up a XFX Radeon 6850 to go with my PowerColor Radeon 3650 and my Sapphire Radeon HD 3870. The XFX is too replace my dead radeon HD 3870. X_X I would like to keep my 3870 on the list since I will keep my dead card.


----------



## animal0307

Got my XFX 5770 a month ago or so. Love it and plan to stick with ATI for a while.


----------



## H-man

See The P.O.P.
8 Mb V ram.


----------



## kwint

Jus tpicked up a sapphire 4850. Lovin it!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

5830!


----------



## tonyhague

5850 twin frozr ii for xmas....


----------



## Hoshiyo

I need an update! My laptop has gone from the Mobility 4200 to a very nice 5650!

On a completely different note, while the 570 and the 6970 are currently very close, the 6970 is an entirely new architecture. We should be looking at a sizeable increase in performance via driver updates over the next year.

The 570 on the other hand has had it's share of performance updates, as the architecture has been around for a good while.

If anyone is on the fence about the 6970 and the 570, the 6970 owner has a very good chance of having a pleasant suprise in about 6~12 months.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kwint*


Jus tpicked up a sapphire 4850. Lovin it!


A Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## jones_68843

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;11773385*
> A Oldie but a goodie!


makes me feel pretty good about my sapphire 4850. Perhaps an upgrade can wait a bit.....









Jones


----------



## Dilyn

I will get you all on the list by tonight, don't worry! I've just been up North this whole weekend and am just now getting home









NOTE
I will be gone from Monday morning (9AM EST) to Thursday (sometime in the afternoon), as I will be going on a Youth Gathering with my church. But I will get anyone who wishes to be added on the list as soon as I get back


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Can i join ? i hd 4650


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Boom! Just picked up a XFX Radeon 6850 to go with my PowerColor Radeon 3650 and my Sapphire Radeon HD 3870. The XFX is too replace my dead radeon HD 3870. X_X I would like to keep my 3870 on the list since I will keep my dead card.


Awww. Sorry for you loss









Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


Got my XFX 5770 a month ago or so. Love it and plan to stick with ATI for a while.


The 5770 is excellent









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


See The P.O.P.
8 Mb V ram.


Oh wow









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kwint*


Jus tpicked up a sapphire 4850. Lovin it!


Glad you're liking the card mate!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


5830!





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


5850 twin frozr ii for xmas....










Aaaah. Nice card mate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoshiyo*


I need an update! My laptop has gone from the Mobility 4200 to a very nice 5650!

On a completely different note, while the 570 and the 6970 are currently very close, the 6970 is an entirely new architecture. We should be looking at a sizeable increase in performance via driver updates over the next year.

The 570 on the other hand has had it's share of performance updates, as the architecture has been around for a good while.

If anyone is on the fence about the 6970 and the 570, the 6970 owner has a very good chance of having a pleasant suprise in about 6~12 months.


That is good to know mate. Great info.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowOfDeath*


Can i join ? i hd 4650


Well sure you can









Everyone quoted has been added and updated.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Thank you


----------



## kwint

I didn't realize it was that old honestly. haha. This card was the choice for bang for buck when 4800 series were the latest thing.


----------



## dheath

upgraded from a 8600gts to a hd 5770! Red tide here I come am.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwint;11800101*
> I didn't realize it was that old honestly. haha. This card was the choice for bang for buck when 4800 series were the latest thing.


It isn't all that old age wise, but it's old tech wise.
Still a nice card though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dheath;11802418*
> upgraded from a 8600gts to a hd 5770! Red tide here I come am.











Those 5770s are amazing.
Added!


----------



## Orzornn

Wouldn't mind being on this list with my HD 6870


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orzornn*


Wouldn't mind being on this list with my HD 6870










Added


----------



## alonsegel

just bought yesterday a sapphire hd 6950 from a hd 5770


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alonsegel*


just bought yesterday a sapphire hd 6950 from a hd 5770










Nice upgrade!
Added


----------



## overclockmsi

i cant rep you coz am new. when i will be able to ?
thx


----------



## Dilyn

I think you need 10 posts to be able to rep somebody.

But you're not even on the list... Why would you want to rep me


----------



## overclockmsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I think you need 10 posts to be able to rep somebody.

But you're not even on the list... Why would you want to rep me










because i like your post


----------



## overclockmsi

what that post btw?


----------



## animal0307

Mind if I reserve a place for in about 3-4 months when I can save up for new build for 2x XFX 5770 in Xfire.


----------



## wizek

Can I join? I currently have a sapphire HD 5450 and I am loving it as it does what I need perfectly


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;11813295*
> Mind if I reserve a place for in about 3-4 months when I can save up for new build for 2x XFX 5770 in Xfire.


I'll keep it warm for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizek;11817353*
> Can I join? I currently have a sapphire HD 5450 and I am loving it as it does what I need perfectly


Added


----------



## linskingdom

I got one HIS 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB for my kid few days ago.


----------



## overclocker23578

Upgraded to a Sapphire HD 5770 form my HD 4650


----------



## magicmike

Just upgraded to a HD 6950 (which i then unlocked), its a Sapphire reference card.


----------



## wizek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11817894*
> I'll keep it warm for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added


Thank you


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linskingdom;11819762*
> I got one HIS 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB for my kid few days ago.


Beautiful card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578;11820233*
> Upgraded to a Sapphire HD 5770 form my HD 4650


Very nice upgrade!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicmike;11820871*
> Just upgraded to a HD 6950 (which i then unlocked), its a Sapphire reference card.


Hope you like that card mate. I'm thinking of getting a 6870 soon myself...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizek;11824214*
> Thank you


You're welcome









List has been updated!!!


----------



## LoneWolf15

Update for my 5870 received --installation countdown T-minus-15min.


----------



## Raven.7

Memememememememe!


----------



## Rognus

Update please just got my new 6950's










Will be doing lots of testing over the next week or so and then even more once my full cover blocks arrive


----------



## Zeke311

Brand spanking new Sapphire Radeon HD 5750, Baby! *ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## arioscrimson

Got me an XFX HD6970.

Sent from my 3GS using this Tapatalk thingy.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15;11834951*
> Update for my 5870 received --installation countdown T-minus-15min.


Very nice card mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7;11835173*
> Memememememememe!


Welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeke311;11835270*
> Brand spanking new Sapphire Radeon HD 5750, Baby! *ROLL TIDE!*


Someone's enthusiastic







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognus;11835191*
> Update please just got my new 6950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be doing lots of testing over the next week or so and then even more once my full cover blocks arrive


That's awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arioscrimson;11836579*
> Got me an XFX HD6970.
> 
> Sent from my 3GS using this Tapatalk thingy.


Very nice.

Everyone has been added and/or updated


----------



## SohcSTI

Just upgraded to the 6970 from two 5850's. Waiting to see how the 6990 fairs before I purchase another card.










Before:









After:


----------



## Minigunner

Count me in!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI;11861971*
> Just upgraded to the 6970 from two 5850's. Waiting to see how the 6990 fairs before I purchase another card.


How does if feel to be made of money?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minigunner;11864440*
> Count me in!


Nice card









Both have been added


----------



## BigCactus

My 5770 has blue pcb! Blue Tide FTW!


----------



## MaCnRYdER

Been part of the Red Tide ever since I started learning about computers add me plz


----------



## sweffymo

I flashed my 4890 Toxic to a 4890 Atomic just for the heck of it...


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11864837*
> How does if feel to be made of money?


Haha. I work hard for my computer addiction.


----------



## gaming96

I have a 5770 at the moment but will be upgrading to something big







have gone with ati ever since i can remember


----------



## DayzaStarr

I have joined the other side!! and kicking it off with an Eyefinity setup as well









purchased 2 6950s


----------



## born2bwild

I wanna join too; I have two Radeon 6870s.

Here are the pics;








And this, although you can't really tell.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigCactus*


My 5770 has blue pcb! Blue Tide FTW!


Blasphemy!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaCnRYdER*


Been part of the Red Tide ever since I started learning about computers add me plz










Then I officially welcome you to the club









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I flashed my 4890 Toxic to a 4890 Atomic just for the heck of it...


Sounds like someone's bored!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SohcSTI*


Haha. I work hard for my computer addiction.


Oh I bet. There are a lot of people who work very hard for their rigs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gaming96*


I have a 5770 at the moment but will be upgrading to something big







have gone with ati ever since i can remember










5770s are amazing budget cards









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayzaStarr*


I have joined the other side!! and kicking it off with an Eyefinity setup as well









purchased 2 6950s


Welcome









Quote:



Originally Posted by *born2bwild*


I wanna join too; I have two Radeon 6870s.

Here are the pics;
http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad360/born2bwild04/File/1-2.jpg[/ IMG]
And this, although you can't really tell.
[IMG]http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad360/born2bwild04/File/CrossfireX6870.jpg[/I MG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Beautiful setup mate [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/drool.gif

All entries have been added and updated thus far


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Beautiful setup mate










Thanks!


----------



## Iching

New Red member. After owning GTX260 SLI for quite a while, decided to build a second rig with SB and HD5850 Crossfire. I bought both cards for $330 from Newegg. I am hoping to get a nice overclock out of them.

Cheers!


----------



## zsolmanz

Proud owner of a 4890 ZDFL! Yes, one of XFX's crappo boards.

And in spite of that, it was so much better than my 256mb 8600gt (not really a fair comparison) that I'm never going back.

Of course, now it's broken I'm hoping for a 6950...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11881873*
> New Red member. After owning GTX260 SLI for quite a while, decided to build a second rig with SB and HD5850 Crossfire. I bought both cards for $330 from Newegg. I am hoping to get a nice overclock out of them.
> 
> Cheers!


Nice second rig mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolmanz;11889279*
> Proud owner of a 4890 ZDFL! Yes, one of XFX's crappo boards.
> 
> And in spite of that, it was so much better than my 256mb 8600gt (not really a fair comparison) that I'm never going back.
> 
> Of course, now it's broken I'm hoping for a 6950...


I've decided that I'm never going to buy an XFX AMD card. Ever.

Both of you, welcome to the Tide


----------



## ian209

Proud owner of a Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 @ 940/1400 (Unlocked)

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2835799
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/342915


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ian209*


Proud owner of a Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 @ 940/1400 (Unlocked)

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2835799
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/342915










Added


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Nice second rig mate









I've decided that I'm never going to buy an XFX AMD card. Ever.

Both of you, welcome to the Tide










Thanks! Courtesy of a great deal on ebay last year.


----------



## Aph0ticShield

Sign me up. Card is in the sig. I will stay with AMD til the day I die, or the day AMD dies. Whichever comes first. Why is the owner of this thread a die-hard NVIDIA guy? He has 3 NVIDIA rigs! Betrayal.


----------



## Mit Namso

I had a Sapphire X1300 pro 256MB 4x/8x on my old P4 2.8GHz socket 478, I had that for 3 years?, it did pretty good, all things considered.

Then I got this P4 3.2GHz socket 775 rig in Sept, with a bad GPU, a fireGL V3100 128MB, it was worse than the x1300 pro.

So then I started looking for a GPU, and bought my asus 5670 locally way overpriced.

That's what led my to start looking at prices of new systems, I wasted $275 on this Dell 370 and 5670, I'm happy with the 5670, but it can't do big gaming. I'm not going to sell them though, they will be the backup machine.

So now I have the below parts, with the MB on route, and I'll get a 69x0, with plans to CF it, and hopefully water cool them and the CPU. When I get another case, I will sell the old P4 socket 478 for like $50.


----------



## Klinkey

Good old 4350







will be going for a 6950 sooonish/when i get money







.


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mit Namso;11895012*
> I had a Sapphire X1300 pro 256MB 4x/8x on my old P4 2.8GHz socket 478, I had that for 3 years?, it did pretty good, all things considered.
> 
> Then I got this P4 3.2GHz socket 775 rig in Sept, with a bad GPU, a fireGL V3100 128MB, it was worse than the x1300 pro.
> 
> So then I started looking for a GPU, and bought my asus 5670 locally way overpriced.
> 
> That's what led my to start looking at prices of new systems, I wasted $275 on this Dell 370 and 5670, I'm happy with the 5670, but it can't do big gaming. I'm not going to sell them though, they will be the backup machine.
> 
> So now I have the below parts, with the MB on route, and I'll get a 69x0, with plans to CF it, and hopefully water cool them and the CPU. When I get another case, I will sell the old P4 socket 478 for like $50.


once you start spending you cant stop


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I'v been using a Radeon x1300 pro 256mb and loved the performance I got outta that for the longest time, then recently I helped my brother pick out a HD5670 1gb and he loves it. So I got his old card, a HD3450 256mb, and threw that into my system to upgrade from the x1300 pro. Overclocked it to 680/500. Never had any problems yet! <3 Ati
+ one of my other pcs has integrated Radeon Xpress 200 and it does it's job without hiccups.


----------



## noobdown

Hey cd can u switch me up to a sapphire 6850.


----------



## FrozenTomato

Count me in!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aph0ticShield*


Sign me up. Card is in the sig. I will stay with AMD til the day I die, or the day AMD dies. Whichever comes first. Why is the owner of this thread a die-hard NVIDIA guy? He has 3 NVIDIA rigs! Betrayal.


Because CD does what CD wants








You can like one manufacturer and own the other manufacturer's cards. I imagine when I upgrade my GPU I'll be looking at both nVidia and AMD cards. Leaning more towards a 6870 right now though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klinkey*


Good old 4350







will be going for a 6950 sooonish/when i get money







.


Amazing upgrade









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mit Namso*


I had a Sapphire X1300 pro 256MB 4x/8x on my old P4 2.8GHz socket 478, I had that for 3 years?, it did pretty good, all things considered.

Then I got this P4 3.2GHz socket 775 rig in Sept, with a bad GPU, a fireGL V3100 128MB, it was worse than the x1300 pro.

So then I started looking for a GPU, and bought my asus 5670 locally way overpriced.

That's what led my to start looking at prices of new systems, I wasted $275 on this Dell 370 and 5670, I'm happy with the 5670, but it can't do big gaming. I'm not going to sell them though, they will be the backup machine.

So now I have the below parts, with the MB on route, and I'll get a 69x0, with plans to CF it, and hopefully water cool them and the CPU. When I get another case, I will sell the old P4 socket 478 for like $50.


Sounds like you've got some history with ATi under your belt!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*


I'v been using a Radeon x1300 pro 256mb and loved the performance I got outta that for the longest time, then recently I helped my brother pick out a HD5670 1gb and he loves it. So I got his old card, a HD3450 256mb, and threw that into my system to upgrade from the x1300 pro. Overclocked it to 680/500. Never had any problems yet! <3 Ati
+ one of my other pcs has integrated Radeon Xpress 200 and it does it's job without hiccups.


That's nice of him.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


Hey cd can u switch me up to a sapphire 6850.


CD has taken a leave from the forum for a while. He might be returning, who knows...
But I will be more than happy to add you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrozenTomato*


Count me in!


Counted









Everything has been updated on the list!


----------



## motoray

can i get updated to 6970 PLZZZZZZZ


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *motoray*


can i get updated to 6970 PLZZZZZZZ








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd197/motoray69/newgpu1-1.jpg[/ IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
You can haz update [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Electric

Count me in the club! I have the GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6970









I will be using this card once I get my RAM and WC all set up...


----------



## snkmad

I switched from a GF8600GT to my current HD 4670 1GB last year, and it's still rocking!
Count me in!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electric;11903807*
> Count me in the club! I have the GIGABYTE Radeon HD 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be using this card once I get my RAM and WC all set up...


Beautiful card









How are you liking it? I'm considering a Gigabyte card as my next one, but I can't decide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snkmad;11926816*
> I switched from a GF8600GT to my current HD 4670 1GB last year, and it's still rocking!
> Count me in!


Nice









Both of you have been added.


----------



## amd4200

What about Me?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd4200;11934184*
> What about Me?


I suppose you can join...









Added.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Rocking XFired 5770's and loving every minute of it!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop;11936804*
> Rocking XFired 5770's and loving every minute of it!


I am jealous








Added!


----------



## Yokes29

Got me a Sapphire 6970 x 2 for my 2nd build
May i join please?


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Got me a Sapphire 6970 x 2 for my 2nd build
> May i join please?


Damn, nice man.


----------



## Yokes29

Hehe thanks dude!
Thought i would get lashings for owning the supposed "most disappointing video cards"
I tried them out for a bit and they are kick ass!


----------



## Invisible Penguin

Hey I'm currently running an ATI manufactured 4870 and it maxes most stuff very well







Mainly except Metro









Might upgrade soon to a 6950 possibly unlock it to a 6970.

Can I join please


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yokes29;11946624*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got me a Sapphire 6970 x 2 for my 2nd build
> May i join please?


Very nice cards mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible Penguin;11946912*
> Hey I'm currently running an ATI manufactured 4870 and it maxes most stuff very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly except Metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might upgrade soon to a 6950 possibly unlock it to a 6970.
> 
> Can I join please


Both of you have been added


----------



## Adhmuz

If I could be updated to having two 5870's that would be nice


















Ignore that third 5870, thats a friends I was borrowing to try out triple XFire.


----------



## CovertCover

Om nom nom goes the Crossfired 5870's through all games

Yep, I guess that means I can join?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;11948200*
> If I could be updated to having two 5870's that would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/5294/sniper002.jpg%5B/]http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/5294/sniper002.jpg[/[/URL] IMG] Ignore that third 5870, thats a friends I was borrowing to try out triple XFire.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Don't you need a bridge for CF to work? [IMG alt="confused.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/confused.gif
> Updated.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CovertCover;11948230*
> Om nom nom goes the Crossfired 5870's through all games
> 
> Yep, I guess that means I can join?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone updated and added.
Click to expand...


----------



## Adhmuz

That was my, they're in Im taking a picture. I do have the bridge on my cards now.


----------



## Dilyn

Aaah gotcha. 
Makes sense now


----------



## epsilon777

I would like to join, the new 6950 is awesome, especially when you unlock it so its a 6970. <3 AMD


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777;11954797*
> I would like to join, the new 6950 is awesome, especially when you unlock it so its a 6970. <3 AMD


Lots of people have unlocked their 6950s it would seem.

Welcome


----------



## CrazyDiamond

What is crazy is that the HD7000 series is gonna be out in late Q2 2011 or early Q3. Hopefully they learnt from some of their mistakes with the 6xxx series and also don't rush the drivers. And where is the 6990? lol or the bulldozer? Yet they're talking about the 7000 series of gpus.


----------



## aliteDC

I would like to join too!
Got me a cheap Sapphire 5850 after playing with my 9800GT. No I'm not a spy


----------



## arioscrimson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliteDC;11958023*
> I would like to join too!
> Got me a cheap Sapphire 5850 after playing with my 9800GT. No I'm not a spy


Don't worry.







I had a 8800GT before switching camps and getting a 4870.


----------



## prescient

well if you guys likes to hear stories here . i would like to say before i talk
to all nvidia supporters , i am not a back stabber but :

2 years ago i went for this gaming rig at a cost of 1200$ at that time
nvidia was promoting the 9800gtx+ and selling it at more than 250$ as
top single gpu of 9xxx series .

to be honest i am not a power user but since 2004 i have been using nvidia
as 5200,6200 and then the 9800gtx+ .

i saw haw the 8800gtx was a huge success by nvidia i was hoping to see
similar thing with the 9800gtx+ , but what did i get for those 250$ ?
the 9800gtx+ was actually just a normal 2yo 8800 chip re-branded and
repacked into a new cover .

the funny thing the 8800ultra used to own the 9800 in most games lol

that was a major disappointment for me , the card was working so i could
not RMA it . its performance in games was way below expectation i must
say .

then when i went for upgrade this year the 4xxx fermis were doing more than
90c and loads of companies like bfg and xfx pulled out from them .

still i went to support nvidia by getting one og the best fermis out there
the msi 460gtx 1gb hwk .

i had to travel to another town to get to the shop and buy it . then i came
back home installed it . and caboom







the things went up in temp
to over 100c then took an emergency shot down . glad it hasnt burned my
pci-E slot .

at that point i went all the way back and replaced it with an HD6870
for the same price . and getting a better preforming card than the
460.

do i care about physics or cuda ? no because my system was never able
to handle them at any game . i must say i am way better without them .

my only take on ATI the red team is i waited 2 weeks for the 10.12
supported driver then when it was out . i was having the atikmdag bsod
issue at screen sleep .

the problem was instantly solved by installing the 10.10e driver .

i herd about catalyst maker letting off and all that . i must say
10.10e wont be a solution for a long time in term of performance
i just HOP that the atikmdag issue will be solved in the future drivers .
we cant just get stuck with 10.10e for ever right ?


----------



## TheBigC

Add me to the list,









EDIT: The radiator is not even close to touching the 5970.. Although it may seem like that in this picture hehe...


----------



## Kasaris

Add me to the list too please


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;11967159*
> Add me to the list too please


Nice card!
Got any out of box shots?









Welcome to the club.


----------



## bajer29

Anyone know if its a good or bad idea to use the 8x PCIE for my second card in crossfire? I have 2 PCIE 16x slots but they are too close together and I am afraid that my cards are getting too hot... My mobo manual says to use the 2 16x slots for corssfire.










I know I could just try it out but I figured I would ask before I tried messing around with my precious cards


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;11974607*
> Anyone know if its a good or bad idea to use the 8x PCIE for my second card in crossfire? I have 2 PCIE 16x slots but they are too close together and I am afraid that my cards are getting too hot... My mobo manual says to use the 2 16x slots for corssfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I could just try it out but I figured I would ask before I tried messing around with my precious cards


It is recommended to use the 16x slots but it is fine to use a PCIe16x slot @ x8, you will not see much if any performance loss. Most if not all cards do not use or need the x16 and x8 is sufficient, but if you are planning on running really high end cards then x16 is definitely recommended. I'v also been told that in cases you can lose upto 4% performance on SOME cards using 8x instead of 16x. This is just relaying what I'v been told, if this is wrong someone correct me.


----------



## Cam3ron

Is it bad to be addicted to MSI cards?


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

I got two 5870s. One is on the truck for delivery (hopefully) and the other is in my pc.










Processed through Sort Facility, Jan-09-11, 15:33 PM, BIRMINGHAM, AL, 35222
Processed through Sort Facility, Jan-07-11, 20:28 PM, TAMPA, FL, 33605
Electronic Shipping Info Received, Jan-07-11, 00:00 AM
Acceptance, Jan-07-11, 12:47 PM, LAKE WALES, FL, 33853


----------



## ht_addict

Running Dual Gigabyte 6850's.


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Brand New Sapphire 6950

too bad it does not work correctly


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thatguystolemynick;11986249*
> Brand New Sapphire 6950
> 
> too bad it does not work correctly


Wat?!?!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam3ron;11983113*
> Is it bad to be addicted to MSI cards?


Not at all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXUNKNOWNXX;11983624*
> I got two 5870s. One is on the truck for delivery (hopefully) and the other is in my pc.
> 
> [URL=http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/9545/imag0078s.jpg%5B/]http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/9545/imag0078s.jpg[/[/URL] IMG] Processed through Sort Facility, Jan-09-11, 15:33 PM, BIRMINGHAM, AL, 35222 Processed through Sort Facility, Jan-07-11, 20:28 PM, TAMPA, FL, 33605 Electronic Shipping Info Received, Jan-07-11, 00:00 AM Acceptance, Jan-07-11, 12:47 PM, LAKE WALES, FL, 33853[/QUOTE]
> 
> Here's hoping it makes it to your humble abode safely and swiftly [IMG alt="cheers.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/cheers.gif
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;11985718*
> Running Dual Gigabyte 6850's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Gigabyte goodness!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thatguystolemynick;11986249*
> Brand New Sapphire 6950
> 
> too bad it does not work correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh noes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has been updated and added.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rognus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thatguystolemynick;11986249*
> Brand New Sapphire 6950
> 
> too bad it does not work correctly


So what is not working on it correctly? I have 2 and so far no problems.


----------



## qbical

went from an 8800gts to a 6850; everything seems good so far.


----------



## Yokes29

I have a very "noob" question for you ATI guru's. 
I have read that you can mix venders and when it comes to 2-way or 3-way Crossfirex (ie: XFX 6950 & HIS 6950) Any exceptions to this? or has there been some conflicts in the history Crossfirex when mixing venders? 
Just asking because i'm thinking of adding a 3rd 6970 to my 2nd build. I currently have 2 x Sapphire 6970's and want to add an ASUS 6970. The only difference on the Asus is that it's core clock is 890mhz. This is ok right? or is this a recipe for compatibility issues?
Sorry if this is dumb-A$$ question but hey, these are my first ATI cards.


----------



## odin2free

SO yup getting more 5770s sticking with them instead of anything else

XFX 5770
Deffinitly put on the list
Im getting when they come out the new 7*** series cards if they will








but that is time away going to cross fire them to sooo much money to be spent so little amount to actually spend


----------



## bajer29

@odin2free

Quote:



Graphics Card
XFX Ati Radeon 5770 ( egg kinda)


Wat?


----------



## infinite illusions

Just changed my card to Diamond 5870 2GB Eyefinity 6


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qbical*


went from an 8800gts to a 6850; everything seems good so far.


Very nice upgrade









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yokes29*


I have a very "noob" question for you ATI guru's. 
I have read that you can mix venders and when it comes to 2-way or 3-way Crossfirex (ie: XFX 6950 & HIS 6950) Any exceptions to this? or has there been some conflicts in the history Crossfirex when mixing venders? 
Just asking because i'm thinking of adding a 3rd 6970 to my 2nd build. I currently have 2 x Sapphire 6970's and want to add an ASUS 6970. The only difference on the Asus is that it's core clock is 890mhz. This is ok right? or is this a recipe for compatibility issues?
Sorry if this is dumb-A$$ question but hey, these are my first ATI cards.


The only problem is that the cards will downclock to the speeds of the slowest cards. Other than that, you shouldn't really have any problems.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


SO yup getting more 5770s sticking with them instead of anything else

XFX 5770 
Deffinitly put on the list 
Im getting when they come out the new 7*** series cards if they will 








but that is time away going to cross fire them to sooo much money to be spent so little amount to actually spend


5770s









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


@odin2free

Wat?


Second revision of the 5770s. They have an egg shaped cooler, as opposed to my amazing batmobile









Quote:



Originally Posted by *infinite illusions*


Just changed my card to Diamond 5870 2GB Eyefinity 6


So much win!

Updating list right now as I blast some hardstyle


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12010559*
> 
> Second revision of the 5770s. They have an egg shaped cooler, as opposed to my amazing batmobile


Ooooooooooh... OK


----------



## Minigunner

Just got a 5970!!!


----------



## blooder11181

placed 8º place on lanparty
prize powercolor hd5550 1gb ddr3 pci-express
oc gpu 650mhz to 800mhz stable the bad is the memory 800mhz ddr3 (2x400mhz) 10mhz oc


----------



## Electric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Beautiful card









How are you liking it? I'm considering a Gigabyte card as my next one, but I can't decide.

Nice









Both of you have been added.


It's working great! I have managed a good 50-65fps on most of my games, running at 2560x1440








I think you should get a Gigabyte card, great support, excellent design.








It is quite a large card though, 11 inches, but temps are running good right now. It hits at about 62C in most games.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You can add 2 more 4870's to the list for me. Thanks!

1. Sapphire 4870 1GB
2. XFX 4870 1GB


----------



## nizam1205

Can i join ??

Just pampered myself with a brand new PowerColor 6950 and flashed it to 6970..woot


----------



## ryanrenolds08

I will join as well. Flashed XFX 6950 to a 6970 and OCd it!


----------



## Hoshiyo

I'm not brave enough to flash a 6950 so I just got a 6970! Update me plox! All the MSAA I could ever want at a price/performance point right between the 570 and 580...LOVING IT.

Also, THIS.
http://www.overclock.net/ati/917979-...ix-coming.html


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I have been happy with my 2 x 5850s, a few minor driver issues along the way but.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minigunner;12011164*
> Just got a 5970!!!


Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12018434*
> placed 8º place on lanparty
> prize powercolor hd5550 1gb ddr3 pci-express
> oc gpu 650mhz to 800mhz stable the bad is the memory 800mhz ddr3 (2x400mhz) 10mhz oc


That's awesome. Wish there were more LAN parties around here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electric;12020562*
> It's working great! I have managed a good 50-65fps on most of my games, running at 2560x1440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should get a Gigabyte card, great support, excellent design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite a large card though, 11 inches, but temps are running good right now. It hits at about 62C in most games.


Yeah I'm leaning towards a Gigabyte card. They look so slick!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop;12035519*
> You can add 2 more 4870's to the list for me. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Sapphire 4870 1GB
> 2. XFX 4870 1GB


So much 4870








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizam1205;12048611*
> Can i join ??
> 
> Just pampered myself with a brand new PowerColor 6950 and flashed it to 6970..woot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08;12048637*
> I will join as well. Flashed XFX 6950 to a 6970 and OCd it!


So many people have been flashing their 6950s! Nice job guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoshiyo;12051408*
> I'm not brave enough to flash a 6950 so I just got a 6970! Update me plox! All the MSAA I could ever want at a price/performance point right between the 570 and 580...LOVING IT.
> 
> Also, THIS.
> http://www.overclock.net/ati/917979-amd-catalyst-11-hot-fix-coming.html


Playing it safe I see








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12066178*
> I have been happy with my 2 x 5850s, a few minor driver issues along the way but.


Awesome cards man.

Everything has been updated up to this point!


----------



## Hybris

Long time ATI User started with a ATI Radeon 7500 then a X850XT then a HD 3650 and now a XFX HD 5770.









All the Nvida cards I have tried to use usually overheat and die on contact with me for some reason?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXUNKNOWNXX;11983624*
> I got two 5870s. One is on the truck for delivery (hopefully) and the other is in my pc.
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, Jan-09-11, 15:33 PM, BIRMINGHAM, AL, 35222
> Processed through Sort Facility, Jan-07-11, 20:28 PM, TAMPA, FL, 33605
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, Jan-07-11, 00:00 AM
> Acceptance, Jan-07-11, 12:47 PM, LAKE WALES, FL, 33853


You get your other card yet, brosiff? Post some benches. I want to compare the Sapphire 5870s 2gb in CFX with your Diamond 5870s in CFX.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hybris;12067524*
> Long ATI User started with a ATI Radeon 7500 then a X850XT then a HD 3650 and now a XFX HD 5770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Nvida cards I have tried to use usually overheat and die on contact with me for some reason?


its simple
the ati cursed you if you use nvidia cards
jk


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hybris;12067524*
> Long ATI User started with a ATI Radeon 7500 then a X850XT then a HD 3650 and now a XFX HD 5770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Nvida cards I have tried to use usually overheat and die on contact with me for some reason?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12068020*
> its simple
> the ati cursed you if you use nvidia cards
> jk


Or because your applications and games are too 1337 for NVIDIA


----------



## Pantoffelman

ATI was (or is) the first to make the DirectX 11 compatible graphics card, so go ATI! Radeon is the best!


----------



## Hoshiyo

People keep going after the 570 and I, for the life of me cannot understand why. The 6970 is just as fast now, will be faster when drivers mature, and does NOT complain when you stack on the extra samples of AA. Sure, you lose 15% of your fps when you max the in-game AA it but OH GOD, ALL THE AA IS MASSAGING MY EYEBALLS.

Besides, that's why you get ANOTHER one, and never worry about AA or fps AGAIN.


----------



## Hoshiyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hybris;12067524*
> Long ATI User started with a ATI Radeon 7500 then a X850XT then a HD 3650 and now a XFX HD 5770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Nvida cards I have tried to use usually overheat and die on contact with me for some reason?


Uh-oh, looks like your gaming soul belongs to ATI now... And ATI belongs to AMD.... I wonder if Intel chips are going to start crapping out on you too...


----------



## DarkShooter

Joining in!!!
It's old, it's great and i love it! Old School ATI FTW!


----------



## wierdo124

Updated


----------



## chuxanator

*update* switched to 6870 a while ago


----------



## Yokes29

Just added my 3rd 6970, but this one is from ASUS instead of Sapphire.


----------



## Hoshiyo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yokes29*


just added my 3rd 6970, but this one is from asus instead of sapphire.










glorious


----------



## Ekemeister

HD5870. Trying to save up for a second one by the end of the month.


----------



## SimplePCgamer

@born2bwild








What is that black guard/support/awesome looking thing covering your GPU's?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplePCgamer;12109901*
> What is that black guard/support/awesome looking thing covering your GPU's?


The VGA card bracket (supports triple GPU card) that comes with a CM 690 II Advanced Case.


----------



## SimplePCgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12109931*
> The VGA card bracket (supports triple GPU card) that comes with a CM 690 II Advanced Case.


Thanks


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognus;11987799*
> So what is not working on it correctly? I have 2 and so far no problems.


BSOD After Installing Drivers


----------



## Waltibaba

Hey I'd like to join! Have a Gainward 4850 GS (best ever!) and a club3d 4850, and getting a 6950 in my new rig this week. Also got my good ol' laptop with a 4670, which was the main reason I bought it (couldn't bear the thought of a 335M







).


----------



## tismon

Hmm, didn't know about this club. I'll join up if you don't mind. Only have the Sapphire vapor-x 5770 and eventually, I'd like to get the XFX single slot 5770 for crossfire.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Hey guys! can I join? System is sig. thinking of getting another card or a better one in the future. (waay in the future lol)


----------



## NguyenAdam

I've had my ATI for awhile, but I never saw this thread. Count me in!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Updated



















Sorry for not updating for a while, guys. Trying to get back into the swing of things and develop a new schedule around some of my new classes this semester. Bear with me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chuxanator*


*update* switched to 6870 a while ago


Nice card









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yokes29*


Just added my 3rd 6970, but this one is from ASUS instead of Sapphire.
http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n575/Yokes29/A3.jpg[/ IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/eek.gif
Do want.
Why the switch?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ekemeister*


HD5870. Trying to save up for a second one by the end of the month.


Those cards are wonderful









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waltibaba*


Hey I'd like to join! Have a Gainward 4850 GS (best ever!) and a club3d 4850, and getting a 6950 in my new rig this week. Also got my good ol' laptop with a 4670, which was the main reason I bought it (couldn't bear the thought of a 335M







).


Hopefully you'll get as much luck with that 6950 as the other guys have been having mate!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tismon*


Hmm, didn't know about this club. I'll join up if you don't mind. Only have the Sapphire vapor-x 5770 and eventually, I'd like to get the XFX single slot 5770 for crossfire.


Single slot?








You've got the 5770 I wanted though!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


Hey guys! can I join? System is sig. thinking of getting another card or a better one in the future. (waay in the future lol)


And YOU'VE got the 5850 that I want









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*


I've had my ATI for awhile, but I never saw this thread. Count me in!










Welcome to the club









Everything has been updated up to this point


----------



## itcrashed

I am the red tide too







Please add me!


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12141429*
> And YOU'VE got the 58950 that I want


What's a 58950? ...He must know about that card I stole from XFX with my hot CIA wife.... damnit...









Btw... 11.1 drivers are up! Get them while they're hot!!


----------



## Hoshiyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12159508*
> What's a 58950? ...He must know about that card I stole from XFX with my hot CIA wife.... damnit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw... 11.1 drivers are up! Get them while they're hot!!


I loled.


----------



## Xristo

We the red tide =D add me to the list please !!! ati user for many years .


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12159508*
> 
> Btw... 11.1 drivers are up! Get them while they're hot!!


Any major enhancements or performance increases in the 11:1's?


----------



## Xristo

apparently 10+% in some games .


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. I may have to update then.


----------



## KingT

Just to update Dilyn that I have upgraded my GPU to a GTX480 so remove me from the list..

Sorry..









CHEERS..


----------



## 1greeny1

ati ftw,








xfx xxx 5770, soon to be upgraded though...hopefully


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12159508*
> 
> Btw... 11.1 drivers are up! Get them while they're hot!!


There have been problems with 58xx and 68xx users while installing this update. There is a hotfix (11.1a) on AMD's website for it here: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst111aHotfix.aspx


----------



## B NEGATIVE

ATI!! add me teh list.


----------



## Nemesis158

Add me to the list please









XFX 5870 (non-reference)
XFX 4650 AGP (for the old p4 system







)


----------



## Spunkybd

Can i be a part of this? I have a XFX HD 5770, and have always bought ati.

Use to crossfire my 4570's from gigabyte.


----------



## jhaze84

I'd like to join, please. I was a lifelong NVIDIA user until last summer when I switched over and purchased an XFX Radeon HD5870.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12159508*
> What's a 58950? ...He must know about that card I stole from XFX with my hot CIA wife.... damnit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw... 11.1 drivers are up! Get them while they're hot!!












11.1 is very nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcrashed;12146733*
> I am the red tide too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12179986*
> We the red tide =D add me to the list please !!! ati user for many years .


Both of you have been added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12181085*
> Just to update Dilyn that I have upgraded my GPU to a GTX480 so remove me from the list..
> 
> Sorry..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I'll keep you on the roster in memory of your support








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1greeny1;12197527*
> ati ftw,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xfx xxx 5770, soon to be upgraded though...hopefully


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;12210217*
> ATI!! add me teh list.


Those 5770s are awesome








Both added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12213023*
> Add me to the list please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX 5870 (non-reference)
> XFX 4650 AGP (for the old p4 system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Welcome to the club!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spunkybd;12253817*
> Can i be a part of this? I have a XFX HD 5770, and have always bought ati.
> 
> Use to crossfire my 4570's from gigabyte.


You sure can! wheee:

Sorry for the lack of updates guys. Just had to get back into the flow.


----------



## twich12

ps im on the list twice, one for my 4870 and one for my 5870, not sure why lol also im getting another 5870 and going xfire with the one i currently have and putting them both under water... just letting you know







both sapphires


----------



## prescient

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anas*


well if you guys likes to hear stories here . i would like to say before i talk
to all nvidia supporters , i am not a back stabber but :

2 years ago i went for this gaming rig at a cost of 1200$ at that time 
nvidia was promoting the 9800gtx+ and selling it at more than 250$ as 
top single gpu of 9xxx series .

to be honest i am not a power user but since 2004 i have been using nvidia
as 5200,6200 and then the 9800gtx+ .

i saw haw the 8800gtx was a huge success by nvidia i was hoping to see 
similar thing with the 9800gtx+ , but what did i get for those 250$ ?
the 9800gtx+ was actually just a normal 2yo 8800 chip re-branded and 
repacked into a new cover .

the funny thing the 8800ultra used to own the 9800 in most games lol

that was a major disappointment for me , the card was working so i could
not RMA it . its performance in games was way below expectation i must 
say .

then when i went for upgrade this year the 4xxx fermis were doing more than
90c and loads of companies like bfg and xfx pulled out from them .

still i went to support nvidia by getting one og the best fermis out there
the msi 460gtx 1gb hwk .

i had to travel to another town to get to the shop and buy it . then i came 
back home installed it . and caboom







the things went up in temp
to over 100c then took an emergency shot down . glad it hasnt burned my 
pci-E slot .

at that point i went all the way back and replaced it with an HD6870
for the same price . and getting a better preforming card than the 
460.

do i care about physics or cuda ? no because my system was never able
to handle them at any game . i must say i am way better without them .

my only take on ATI the red team is i waited 2 weeks for the 10.12
supported driver then when it was out . i was having the atikmdag bsod
issue at screen sleep .

the problem was instantly solved by installing the 10.10e driver .

i herd about catalyst maker letting off and all that . i must say 
10.10e wont be a solution for a long time in term of performance 
i just HOP that the atikmdag issue will be solved in the future drivers .
we cant just get stuck with 10.10e for ever right ?










hey were is my name in the list ? i even told a story

green>>>














<<< red

we should give each others some rep points in this club . ill start with new posts


----------



## Lifeshield

Crossfired XFX HD5770 owner here.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


ps im on the list twice, one for my 4870 and one for my 5870, not sure why lol also im getting another 5870 and going xfire with the one i currently have and putting them both under water... just letting you know







both sapphires


That's weird








Thanks for letting me know mate. I have fixed it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *anas*


hey were is my name in the list ? i even told a story

green>>>














<<< red

we should give each others some rep points in this club . ill start with new posts










How on Earth did I miss that?!
Epic story








Added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Crossfired XFX HD5770 owner here.










I love those 5770s









Welcome to the club!


----------



## a pet rock

<-- has a 6850.


----------



## prescient

thanks i installed the new 11.1 driver and its a great driver . all bugs gone .


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


<-- has a 6850.


^Has been added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *anas*


thanks i installed the new 11.1 driver and its a great driver . all bugs gone .


Same here!


----------



## Clovertail100

I'd like to join.
Previous cards include: One of my favorites, the Sapphire 1950XTX, an Asus 5770 CuCore, and most recently two Asus 6950's in Crossfire VBIOS modded to 6970's. All of which have been outstanding for the price.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Wow! This thread is getting huge! 390 pages... Congrats!

Got my very first ATI way back in 2003: was the *Gigabyte Radeon 9200 SE 64MB DDR*









Next, got an *ASUS HD4870X2 2GB DDR5* in 2008 and later (2009) one *ASUS HD4870 1GB* for Tri-Crossfire.

Next, a changed the 4870X2 for 2x *Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X 1GB DDR5*

Finally, got a *Sapphire HD5970 2GB* for one year now - and I think it will sit tight and comfortable in my rig for one more; I'm quite happy with it.









*Johnny*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12284058*
> I love those 5770s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!


So do I, hehe. They're pretty strong too when crossfired.

And thanks.


----------



## bajer29

A little eyecandy. Found the 4850x2 (long lost) and the 4890 in my closet.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

I was an Nvidia guy for a long time.. but I gave ATI a shot 8 months ago and pulled the trigger on a 5850.. i am VERY pleased.. looking forward to crossfire in the future!

thanks in advance for the add!


----------



## bajer29

Anyone else unimpressed with crossfired 5870s? I notice very little increase in performance and thinking about selling my other one







Not to mention both run fine alone but when crossfired I get crashes after during long gaming sessions...


----------



## Davidsen

Got a new card, Sapphire Radeon HD 6950


----------



## AMDMAXX

I heard the 7k series was going to come out soon... I was going to get another 6870 but now I'm not sure... should I wait... sell the 6870 when the 7k comes out or just shoot and grab another 6870...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mookster*


I'd like to join.
Previous cards include: One of my favorites, the Sapphire 1950XTX, an Asus 5770 CuCore, and most recently two Asus 6950's in Crossfire VBIOS modded to 6970's. All of which have been outstanding for the price.


Looks like you've got some history








Added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*


Wow! This thread is getting huge! 390 pages... Congrats!

Got my very first ATI way back in 2003: was the *Gigabyte Radeon 9200 SE 64MB DDR*









Next, got an *ASUS HD4870X2 2GB DDR5* in 2008 and later (2009) one *ASUS HD4870 1GB* for Tri-Crossfire.

Next, a changed the 4870X2 for 2x *Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X 1GB DDR5*

Finally, got a *Sapphire HD5970 2GB *for one year now - and I think it will sit tight and comfortable in my rig for one more; I'm quite happy with it.









*Johnny*


Lots of people who have been committed to the Tide have been joining








Welcome aboard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


So do I, hehe. They're pretty strong too when crossfired.

And thanks.


Yeah the 5770s scale really well when Crossfired. One of the deciding factors in going with mine, in fact









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


A little eyecandy. Found the 4850x2 (long lost) and the 4890 in my closet.

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=3808&pictureid=21804[/ IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/drool.gif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


I was an Nvidia guy for a long time.. but I gave ATI a shot 8 months ago and pulled the trigger on a 5850.. i am VERY pleased.. looking forward to crossfire in the future!

thanks in advance for the add!


A beautiful card








Welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Anyone else unimpressed with crossfired 5870s? I notice very little increase in performance and thinking about selling me other one







Not to mention both run fine alone but when crossfired I get crashes after during long gaming sessions...


They do not scale as well as the 5770s or 5850s from what I've seen and heard. But they're so powerful by themselves, you don't really need Crossfire anyways









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Got a new card, Sapphire Radeon HD 6950










You were also on the list twice








Updated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDMAXX*


I heard the 7k series was going to come out soon... I was going to get another 6870 but now I'm not sure... should I wait... sell the 6870 when the 7k comes out or just shoot and grab another 6870...


Unless you really need more power, I'd stick with the 6xxx series. They're stellar cards, and will probably remain excellent contenders for a while yet.

The list has been updated up to this point


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


They do not scale as well as the 5770s or 5850s from what I've seen and heard. But they're so powerful by themselves, you don't really need Crossfire anyways










In that case, I'm keeping my other 5870 for another build.







Still though, anyone have any suggestions of what the heck I can do with the 4850x2 and the 4890? Anyone ever try to trifire a single 4xxx series GPU with a 4850x2?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


In that case, I'm keeping my other 5870 for another build.







Still though, anyone have any suggestions of what the heck I can do with the 4850x2 and the 4890? Anyone ever try to trifire a single 4xxx series GPU with a 4850x2?










Sell them


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Sell them










I can't part with the 4850x2







I would sell it if I knew someone cherished it as much as I. lol


----------



## Tw34k

I recently went from years of nothing but nvidia to my first real ati card and im pretty satisfied.

I suppose I'm willing to join the ranks. (5850)


----------



## phreakboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


I can't part with the 4850x2







I would sell it if I knew someone cherished it as much as I. lol


I already sold my 4850x2 about a week ago, got a swett 6850 crossfire instead. Although it takes a bit more space in the case temps / performance are better


----------



## Lifeshield

What are the best cards for dual Crossfire?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tw34k*


I recently went from years of nothing but nvidia to my first real ati card and im pretty satisfied.

I suppose I'm willing to join the ranks. (5850)


Another minion to serve our overlords









Welcome


----------



## Kokin

Add me to the list as well! I actually never got around to joining this thread. I've got the Sapphire 4890 Toxic.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


What are the best cards for dual Crossfire?


What is your budget now? Best crossfire scaling would be 2x 6850s/6870s, unless you can afford 2x 6950s/6950s.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


What is your budget now? Best crossfire scaling would be 2x 6850s/6870s, unless you can afford 2x 6950s/6950s.


It was just a general question, budget doesn't matter. Just thinking about what I can work towards with a dual card setup in the future.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12314853*
> It was just a general question, budget doesn't matter. Just thinking about what I can work towards with a dual card setup in the future.


If your waiting for the future than you might as well wait for the next gen cards at this point in time, sadly the 6xxx series isn't the big upgrade it should have been, when fab drops to the 28nm process expect some nice improvements. But thats not for another year now I'd suspect.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phreakboy;12313942*
> I already sold my 4850x2 about a week ago, got a swett 6850 crossfire instead. Although it takes a bit more space in the case temps / performance are better


PM me a ballpark of what you got for it. I'm curious.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


Add me to the list as well! I actually never got around to joining this thread. I've got the Sapphire 4890 Toxic.









What is your budget now? Best crossfire scaling would be 2x 6850s/6870s, unless you can afford 2x 6950s/6950s.


Welcome


----------



## Awaz

Just started to surf the red time after eating green for years. So far enjoying it. Even plan to xfire. Go Red Tide GO ! Show those veggies what we are worth !!


----------



## phreakboy

Maybe you can add me to the list....
I'll post a pic later of the system for proof









I really love this 6850 crossfire, really cool cards, have the power to suit my needs


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Add me to list? please?









Proof - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9swxx/


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awaz*


Just started to surf the red time after eating green for years. So far enjoying it. Even plan to xfire. Go Red Tide GO ! Show those veggies what we are worth !!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *phreakboy*


Maybe you can add me to the list....
I'll post a pic later of the system for proof









I really love this 6850 crossfire, really cool cards, have the power to suit my needs



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*


Add me to list? please?









Proof - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9swxx/


Why hello there, newcomers








I am here to formally welcome you and to congratulate you on your acceptance into our prestigious Club


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Yay!









I really need to down volt my card a little... i forgot i left it on 1.149v!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

add me, main rig 2 gigabyte 6870 windforce x3's and in my sons rig, a gigabyte 4670.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

OMG!!! i found my old ATI RAGE 128 !!! add it to my name plez =]


----------



## phreakboy

So here are the pics of the setup.... temps included are idle ofcourse

Yeah I know.... the cables look like a scene out of the Crysis jungle, but I'll take care of that and do a little case reconstruction when I'll have some time for it


----------



## Magmo

i upgraded a few weeks ago from a HD 4870 to a Sapphire HD 5870, been riding the tide since i started building computers!


----------



## phreakboy

@Magmo

Nice upgrade!

May I ask about the wallpaper that you're using (link)? It is AWSOME!


----------



## Magmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phreakboy*


@Magmo

Nice upgrade!

May I ask about the wallpaper that you're using (link)? It is AWSOME!


thank you! i dont remember exactly where i got it from, let me take a look around and i will see what i can come up with


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


OMG!!! i found my old ATI RAGE 128 !!! add it to my name plez =]


Pics!


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Seeing how I'm rather new to the Ride Tide revolution.. I have a question regarding crossfire.

With the ATI line, I can crossfire my 5850 with a 5870? I was just looking up crossfire and came across some info on that.. I figured the cards had to be identical.. can anyone offer any insight on this?

If/when I decided to drop a 2nd GPU, should I save some cash and just get a 2nd 5850? or is there any slight performance gain with using a 5870? of course by the time I may do this, the 7x series may be out.. so dropping in a 2nd 5850 may be a waste..

thanks fellas!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Bought a 4870x2 the other day! Love it. Not had an ATi card since my X300 lol.

Despite the flickering black in BC2. Although I'm sure there's a thread knocking about regarding that...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12369756*
> Seeing how I'm rather new to the Ride Tide revolution.. I have a question regarding crossfire.
> 
> With the ATI line, I can crossfire my 5850 with a 5870? I was just looking up crossfire and came across some info on that.. I figured the cards had to be identical.. can anyone offer any insight on this?
> 
> If/when I decided to drop a 2nd GPU, should I save some cash and just get a 2nd 5850? or is there any slight performance gain with using a 5870? of course by the time I may do this, the 7x series may be out.. so dropping in a 2nd 5850 may be a waste..
> 
> thanks fellas!


Yes, you can crossfire a 5850 and a 5870.
Problem is, the faster card will operate at the speed of the slower card. So you probably won't see that much of a performance increase.
What I would do is get two 5850s, as they show a larger gain when crossfired together









I'll do an update when I get back from church guys!


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Thats what I thought... The conclusion is that the only scenario when you want to mix 2 different cards would be if you had a 5870 and had a chance to pick up a 5850 to increase performance, not the other way around.. thanks for the input!

now back to my coffee.. had too much homebrew last night.


----------



## M.Marcelo

Hey guys add me in!







I'm using ati's for about 6 years now and I'm lovin'em.


----------



## sgilmore62

I'm in with Sapphire 5970 and Diamond 5870 -- both flashed to 950/1200 5870 waterblock coming soon...


----------



## soth7676

Been with the red tide since I picked up my hd4830 back in 2008...

Recently upgraded from a 5850 to a 6950, gonna unlock the shaders for some 6970 sweetness....

Also added a third monitor for some eyefinity fun too...Takes a bit getting used to...but loving it


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer*


add me, main rig 2 gigabyte 6870 windforce x3's and in my sons rig, a gigabyte 4670.


A Gigabyte fan?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


OMG!!! i found my old ATI RAGE 128 !!! add it to my name plez =]


How hard did you nostalgia?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *phreakboy*


So here are the pics of the setup.... temps included are idle ofcourse









Yeah I know.... the cables look like a scene out of the Crysis jungle, but I'll take care of that and do a little case reconstruction when I'll have some time for it

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/110210/6850_xfire_1_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg[/ IMG]

[IMG]http://kepfeltoltes.hu/110210/6850_xfire_4_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg[/ IMG]

[IMG]http://kepfeltoltes.hu/110210/6850_temps_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg[/ IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
I have much better cable management than that, and I even have a 120mm high speed Yate-Loon blowing on my 5770. And yet, your cards BOTH idle cooler than mine [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wth.gif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magmo*


i upgraded a few weeks ago from a HD 4870 to a Sapphire HD 5870, been riding the tide since i started building computers!

http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/Magmo5414/5870.png[/ IMG]

[IMG]http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/Magmo5414/IMG_0492.jpg[/I MG]

[IMG]http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x439/Magmo5414/IMG_0490.jpg[/ IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Sapphire [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wubsmiley.gif
They do some excellent giveaways.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Bought a 4870x2 the other day! Love it. Not had an ATi card since my X300 lol.

Despite the flickering black in BC2. Although I'm sure there's a thread knocking about regarding that...


Those 4870x2's are amazing. My friend still uses those things (albeit, since he has all the new cards, he puts them in his HTPCs







).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M.Marcelo*


Hey guys add me in!







I'm using ati's for about 6 years now and I'm lovin'em.










Long time lover of the Red, I see!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgilmore62*


I'm in with Sapphire 5970 and Diamond 5870 -- both flashed to 950/1200 5870 waterblock coming soon...

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/6286/redtide002.jpg[ /IMG][/URL]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Very clean setup mate. I love where you put those SSDs [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*
[URL=showthread.php?s=d0fcea543db45214df9417cadf870bcb&p=12370375#post12370375]



Been with the red tide since I picked up my hd4830 back in 2008...

Recently upgraded from a 5850 to a 6950, gonna unlock the shaders for some 6970 sweetness....

Also added a third monitor for some eyefinity fun too...Takes a bit getting used to...but loving it


Very nice! Lots of people have had success unlocking those 6950s.

The list has been updated!


----------



## blooder11181

sorry for long delay

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5838s/


----------



## Mace

Hey guys. Just bought my system and got a XFX 6950. Looking to unlock it to a 6970 when I get the chance. Please add me to the list of the best graphics manufacturer!


----------



## Canusticle

Hey all,

Please add me up as well! Just got into a new Sapphire HD 6950


----------



## aaadictedone

Heya!

Feelin the love here!

Posting from my first build ever and using an XFX Radeon HD 5770 OC with latest ATI software scoring me a 7.5 on WEI running fine on a single card.

Id love to be a part of the the "red tide"

Thanks!

PS I got my brother an XFX 6850 and he loves it!


----------



## MacNcheese

Add me upp.
HIS 5770 CF with HIS 5750. Only got the 5750 installed right now but in no time my rig will be built and will have that CF running


----------



## Stefy

Add me to the list

















.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stefy*


Add me to the list

















My brother's GTX 570 setup got broken, our cat walked into his case while we were eating (it was open) when we got back his graphics card wasn't working. He had saved for over a year for his setup, so I gave him my SLI 560's so he wouldn't feel sad and bought myself a 6950.


did he send the card for rma?

good card btw


----------



## Stefy

.


----------



## draggy

Please add me to the list, 6950 Shader unlocked - 1000/1450

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/02/17/cn9.png


----------



## TwistedDane

Ohhhh Put me on the list









IÂ´m a Red Devil Racer









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3rcyc/


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


sorry for long delay

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5838s/


Beautiful!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mace*


Hey guys. Just bought my system and got a XFX 6950. Looking to unlock it to a 6970 when I get the chance. Please add me to the list of the best graphics manufacturer!










We are simply the best








Those 6950s unlock really easily it would seem. Good luck with it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canusticle*


Hey all,

Please add me up as well! Just got into a new Sapphire HD 6950


Nice choice!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaadictedone*


Heya!

Feelin the love here!

Posting from my first build ever and using an XFX Radeon HD 5770 OC with latest ATI software scoring me a 7.5 on WEI running fine on a single card.

Id love to be a part of the the "red tide"

Thanks!

PS I got my brother an XFX 6850 and he loves it!


Why would you give him the nicer card








The 5770 is a tank. Nice choice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacNcheese*


Add me upp.
HIS 5770 CF with HIS 5750. Only got the 5750 installed right now but in no time my rig will be built and will have that CF running


Welcome









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stefy*


Add me to the list








http://i55.tinypic.com/243m8hi.jpg[/ IMG]

My brother's GTX 570 setup got broken, our cat walked into his case while we were eating (it was open) when we got back his graphics card wasn't working. He had saved for over a year for his setup, so I gave him my SLI 560's so he wouldn't feel sad and bought myself a 6950.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Serves him right [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/cool.gif
But in all seriousness, that sucks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stefy*


Yes, he did send it in for RMA. I don't know why, but they wouldn't accept it.


Now that's just BS. I'd go crazy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *draggy*


Please add me to the list, 6950 Shader unlocked - 1000/1450

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/02/17/cn9.png


Nice!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwistedDane*


Ohhhh Put me on the list









IÂ´m a Red Devil Racer









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3rcyc/


Why, welcome!

List has been updated


----------



## Tator Tot

Good work Dylin.

Remember, if you need a hand I can help out man


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Just upgraded from my 5830 to an XFX 6850 BE!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*











Good work Dylin.

Remember, if you need a hand I can help out man










I just keep forgetting








I blame the BOC and their L4D2 matches. They've gotten me hooked on this game, and I can't stop playing! I've played sixteen hours in the past two weeks. I have a problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Just upgraded from my 5830 to an XFX 6850 BE!


Since I've got nothing else to do








Updated mate. Nice upgrade!


----------



## Drakenxile

add me please 2x 5850 xfx, sapphire


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drakenxile*


add me please 2x 5850 xfx, sapphire


Welcome!


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12433690*
> Serves him right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, that sucks.
> 
> Now that's just BS. I'd go crazy.
> :


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah yeah Dilyn... always blame the BOC.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stefy*


Yeah well, I didn't really need the performance from two 560's, so I'm not too bothered ^^


You made the right choice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah yeah Dilyn... always blame the BOC.


Don't mind if I do.
Speak of the devil!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Don't mind if I do.
Speak of the devil!


Well just let me know brotha









I don't wanna load you down to much since you took a huge load off my shoulders


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12434623*
> Well just let me know brotha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna load you down to much since you took a huge load off my shoulders


I enjoy the responsibility


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilyn;12436384*
> i enjoy the responsibility


:d


----------



## aaadictedone

Thanks for the add!

My brother had his own build but I recommended the 6850. Soon I can upgrade too but glad to be an ATI user!


----------



## neliz

Okay

Replacement time!

I've been in Taiwan for a holiday and decided I couldn't let those crazy prices there escape my attention.

replaced my "old" 6870 with this sexy baby:








MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II /OC

have yet to do any benchmarking with it because of the jet lag, but soundwise it's very quiet and temps seem to be a lower than the 6870 with ref. fan.


----------



## dezerteagle323

had 5870 and then sidegraded to gtx470... but now I'm with a 6950 (will flash) ... good to be back on the red side!


----------



## Speedster159

Can i join this?

I have a ATI Card on some of my systems..


----------



## Dilyn

The list will be updated on Friday guys!


----------



## PixelFreakz

New Furmark out! It looks cooler, and people are reporting higher temps, but my card got the same temps as the old Furmark...







But I guess thats a good sign of a stable OC








Get it while its hot! .. or to make it hotter...?







idk...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0;12508486*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details and explainations at source.
> 
> *Download*
> *Source*


----------



## Kokin

That new Furmark got me scared. I only tried it once and my GPU went to 85C (auto fan speed). I've never even had it go past 77-80C before and this time my gpu shut down and I though I was going to have a dead card (could not load 3D games) until I just turned off my psu for a few minutes and cold booted.

I did notice one out of the four red LEDs on my card is not lighting up during boot up and I feel like something was damaged. Any opinions on this?

Edit: Also when running the new Furkmark, my gpu makes this weird squealing noise that is much louder than when it normally squeals. It does it in intervals of 4-5 seconds and disappears when I make the donut go away (space bar).


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neliz;12479719*
> Okay
> 
> Replacement time!
> 
> I've been in Taiwan for a holiday and decided I couldn't let those crazy prices there escape my attention.
> 
> replaced my "old" 6870 with this sexy baby:
> 
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II /OC
> 
> have yet to do any benchmarking with it because of the jet lag, but soundwise it's very quiet and temps seem to be a lower than the 6870 with ref. fan.











Such a pretty card!
Nice choice mate.
So many cards!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323;12484263*
> had 5870 and then sidegraded to gtx470... but now I'm with a 6950 (will flash) ... good to be back on the red side!


We welcome you back with open arms








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159;12493135*
> Can i join this?
> 
> I have a ATI Card on some of my systems..


Without an exact name for that card, I cannot give you entry to our prestigious organization








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12519256*
> New Furmark out! It looks cooler, and people are reporting higher temps, but my card got the same temps as the old Furmark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess thats a good sign of a stable OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it while its hot! .. or to make it hotter...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk...


Furmark is dangerous!
I don't run it anymore








Presses the card FAR harder than I would like. I just use games to test now, as that's what I normally do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;12524297*
> That new Furmark got me scared. I only tried it once and my GPU went to 85C (auto fan speed). I've never even had it go past 77-80C before and this time my gpu shut down and I though I was going to have a dead card (could not load 3D games) until I just turned off my psu for a few minutes and cold booted.
> 
> I did notice one out of the four red LEDs on my card is not lighting up during boot up and I feel like something was damaged. Any opinions on this?
> 
> Edit: Also when running the new Furkmark, my gpu makes this weird squealing noise that is much louder than when it normally squeals. It does it in intervals of 4-5 seconds and disappears when I make the donut go away (space bar).


My suggestion is to make a post in the graphics cards section and ask. I would say that squealing is NOT a good thing









Sorry for the delay on updates guys


----------



## We Gone

Cool, Did not know this was still around. I have updated also to a single MSI 6970.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone;12527269*
> Cool, Did not know this was still around. I have updated also to a single MSI 6970.


Updated


----------



## snoogins

Started out with an aiw 9800 pro, then to a 1900xt, now I'm rocking a 5850.
(I blame the 4400 for making me switch btw.. as it blew up after a month worth of use lol)


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Just switched form the Green team to the Red team...i feel dirty (but in a good way). Picked up a 6970 and 2 monitors for eyefinity.


----------



## TheLastPriest

I have post open, but since the red tide is brimming with knowledgeable people, I figured I would ask here.

I got my two new monitors, I purchased this adapter which is active and had "ATI eyefinity approved" on the package. but when I go to setup my eyefinity group I only get 2 monitor options. Losing my mind here, I plan ahead and make sure I get the proper equipment to make sure I avoid the obvious problems, I cant figure out whats obvious about this one.

Things I have tried
Checked all cables and ensured everything was correctly plugged in and installed
I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling CCC and drivers
Installed all drivers for the monitors
Making sure resolutions are all the same
Double checked the adapter was the one that was recommended and is ACTIVE and Approved by ATI
Punched the wall next to my desk
Ran driver sweeper through and reinstalled an older driver set 10.8
Checked and ensured that all three monitors are in working order (all will take a signal)

Please Red Tide, you are my only hope. Whomever solves this one will have my undying gratitude

edit apparently I am mildly ******ed...

I just double checked, all the spouting off I did about buying the right adapter...there are two nearly identical one's this one and this I bought the $21.99 seeing as how it looked nearly identical and had the eyefinity approved sticker on it and said active on it and I didnt see the $29.99 as I was too busy haggling with the sales guy over the price of the monitors...I think after all my hard talk about planning ahead and making sure I got the right one, I screwed up. Damn, I will get it tomorrow, irritated with myself for such a rookie mistake. Thanks. Hopefully that does it.


----------



## odin2free

Wait does a mobility radeon 7000IGP count ?








Thing rocks with dods and cs source


----------



## Djmatrix32

Just bought a MSI ATI Radeon 3870x2.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;12566093*
> Just bought a MSI ATI Radeon 3870x2.


good card
are you on nascar car?????

you need to change your mobo and oc that cpu to get more power for 6850


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12566649*
> good card
> are you on nascar car?????
> 
> you need to change your mobo and oc that cpu to get more power for 6850


Yeah I know I am woking on it Paid $45 for that 3870x2 for my little cousion. What Mobo to get for OCing is the question.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;12568576*
> Yeah I know I am woking on it Paid $45 for that 3870x2 for my little cousion. What Mobo to get for OCing is the question.


asus/asrock; gigabyte; msi;...
using intel p45 chipset for less 100€
and some 1066 ddr2


----------



## Arkheios

Count me in the club. Owned pretty much every Ati Series and currently running 2x HD6950 (shader unlocked) on water


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


asus/asrock; gigabyte; msi;...
using intel p45 chipset for less 100€
and some 1066 ddr2


I am waiting for bulldozer.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoogins*


Started out with an aiw 9800 pro, then to a 1900xt, now I'm rocking a 5850.
(I blame the 4400 for making me switch btw.. as it blew up after a month worth of use lol)


Some history between you two I see









Quote:



Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*


Just switched form the Green team to the Red team...i feel dirty (but in a good way). Picked up a 6970 and 2 monitors for eyefinity.


We like the good kind of dirty









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


I have post open, but since the red tide is brimming with knowledgeable people, I figured I would ask here.

I got my two new monitors, I purchased this adapter which is active and had "ATI eyefinity approved" on the package. but when I go to setup my eyefinity group I only get 2 monitor options. Losing my mind here, I plan ahead and make sure I get the proper equipment to make sure I avoid the obvious problems, I cant figure out whats obvious about this one.

Things I have tried
Checked all cables and ensured everything was correctly plugged in and installed
I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling CCC and drivers
Installed all drivers for the monitors
Making sure resolutions are all the same
Double checked the adapter was the one that was recommended and is ACTIVE and Approved by ATI
Punched the wall next to my desk
Ran driver sweeper through and reinstalled an older driver set 10.8
Checked and ensured that all three monitors are in working order (all will take a signal)

Please Red Tide, you are my only hope. Whomever solves this one will have my undying gratitude

edit apparently I am mildly ******ed...

I just double checked, all the spouting off I did about buying the right adapter...there are two nearly identical one's this one and this I bought the $21.99 seeing as how it looked nearly identical and had the eyefinity approved sticker on it and said active on it and I didnt see the $29.99 as I was too busy haggling with the sales guy over the price of the monitors...I think after all my hard talk about planning ahead and making sure I got the right one, I screwed up. Damn, I will get it tomorrow, irritated with myself for such a rookie mistake. Thanks. Hopefully that does it.


It is moments like these that help to keep our egos in check








Glad you figured it out mate. Too bad you had to go through so much crap to get the answer









Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Wait does a mobility radeon 7000IGP count ?








Thing rocks with dods and cs source


That works for me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Just bought a MSI ATI Radeon 3870x2.


Noice!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arkheios*


Count me in the club. Owned pretty much every Ati Series and currently running 2x HD6950 (shader unlocked) on water










Would you like to list some of your previous cards so I can add them to your name?

List has been updated


----------



## Nginx

ATI everywhere I go..







PC I built for my uncle had a HD 4850 - Loved it. Gamed everytime I had a chance until built my own rig. Was stuck with HD 4290 for some time, but recently got my 5770 CuCore from Asus. Love it, one of the best cards out there. Thinking of buying another one in the future to crossfire. Sign me up on the list, and don't forget my Asus HD 5770!!


----------



## Ra1dMaX

longtime Nvidia fan and gone over to Ati again been trough 4 ATI cards and 5 Nvidia cards before i bough my current one with HD6870 in crossfire








Sign me UP!
had the following cards
ATI:Radeon 9800,Radeon 7600, x800, HD24xx something and now 2xSapphire HD6870(current)
Nvidia : Geforce 4200ti, 4800ti, 7800GT, 8600GTS, 9800GTX


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Can I join this? 4870X2 @ 830/1000 and 4870 @830/1000


----------



## Pneumo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios;12571735*
> Count me in the club. Owned pretty much every Ati Series and currently running 2x HD6950 (shader unlocked) on water


You have a pic of those cards under water? I wanna see.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I found my ATI ALL-IN-WONDER 128 Graphics Card. Does that count?









BTW I am looking for a rare 2900 xtx if any one has one.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;12566093*
> Just bought a MSI ATI Radeon 3870x2.


Purtty


----------



## cpuunlocker

when using secondary bios and trying to unlock cpu's the machine may have thought you were trying to update hybrid bios in the first place. so reset the bios on the motherboard and pray then hold what ever you are using for a one thousand one one thousand two count until ten then pray. other wise trying force it will be the only option and i suggest you use this trick to even find out if it is possible at all. call circular systems in sacramento ca and ask for tuk the owner and tell him your problem and ask if he can fix it for you. without replacing your board and just fixing your bios. after that if he says yes then look it up. good luck and good hunting.


----------



## shineon2011

Just got my 6950!


----------



## Aestylis

Just stepped up from my 5770 CrossfireX config to a shiny new Sapphire 6950 2gb.


----------



## topog_z

Shoved a nice Sapphire 4650 1 GB in my PCI-E slot


----------



## Zen00

Just wondering, does the Red Tide have an anthem? If not, we should use this http://ocremix.org/remix/OCR01884/


----------



## Superplush

oooh add me, add me!

I'm using 2x XFX HD 5850's in one machine
-and-
A Sapphire toxic 5870 in another.. GO REDS!


----------



## [email protected]

Add please! Got an HD 6850 in my sig rig. Also have an HD 3870 and an old school Radeon 9550 running on my other builds. Oh and the Radeon X1250 in my laptop lol


----------



## Nginx

Add me with my Sapphire HD 5770 Flex!


----------



## Nexus6

Please update me:

2x6990


----------



## Relevant Wing

I got a 6950 in hand being installed tonight to replace my 4830


----------



## Triangle

I have 2 5870s!!


----------



## csm725

6950 2GB... count me in!
How do you like my banner?
















Feel free to use in sigs or banners.


----------



## Bkpizza

Changed mine to Gigabyte 6850 1GB


----------



## GreenCard

9800 PRO -> x800xt -> 4870 -> 2x 6950 =D


----------



## Killam0n

cant remember -> 9600XT -> x300 -> x600m -> X1600 -> 4870 -> AMD? (thinking 6950)


----------



## phreakboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


6950 2GB... count me in! 
How do you like my banner?
















Feel free to use in sigs or banners.



Lovely one







Nice and blured

Here is my sig (and my 2 cards)! ===>


----------



## Johnsen

Count me in.


----------



## jjpctech

2x 6950's unlocked here


----------



## returned4good

All-in-Wonder>MSI HD 3850 OC>HD 3870x2>Powercoler HD 5830 PCS+


----------



## Tator Tot

The list should be up to date guys









Sorry for the delay but all 3 of us are busy right now so things may be slow for a bit.







Be patient and we'll do our best.


----------



## mem0man

Been riding the Tide since '97

- Rage Pro
- Radeon 7500
- 9600 PRO
- 9600XT
- 9800XT
And now a HD6850

The only one still not running? The 9800XT after the fan went out during use 8 years after purchase. Products are solid - that is why I stick around.


----------



## steamboat

count me in.

2x unlocked (shader) 6950's. no pics or benches til i get out of this godawful case.


----------



## scubamp

Good evening. 6990.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phreakboy;12810247*
> Lovely one Nice and blured


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## TwistedDivision

I'm in!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In!
ATi since about 2007.. before that it was Intel integrated for me ._.

Cards I have in use..
ATi Radeon 9600 SE (reference edition)
XFX HD5830
ATi Radeon 3100 Mobile


----------



## Greg0986

In! ATI since my first machine <3


----------



## BiafraRepublic

Switched from Nvidia and picked up a Radeon HD 5750 a bit ago and liking it


----------



## imagine2112x

5970 and 2 x 5770's! and my girlfriend has a 5770 in her hackintosh it pwns


----------



## netwalker

Upgraded my Quad Sli 295 setup for 2 x 6970







Both are Saphire, one is BFBC2 Gaming edition which I actually paid $20 less for than the other...go figure!

How do I post a pic here to prove it???

Thanks...


----------



## pwnography6

I want in, I got a HIS ati 5770.


----------



## dragneel

Can I join?







ati card in my sig


----------



## nbmjhk6

Add me I love my 4650 it get's the job done until I get enough money for a new card. Also my card is a huge overclocker I have CCC maxed at 778 on the core and 1100mhz on the ram.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netwalker;12899556*
> Upgraded my Quad Sli 295 setup for 2 x 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are Saphire, one is BFBC2 Gaming edition which I actually paid $20 less for than the other...go figure!
> 
> How do I post a pic here to prove it???
> 
> Thanks...


imageshack
http://img28.imageshack.us/i/imagesark.jpg/

or pictures & albums
on your user cp


----------



## CyberDruid

Redness. It's whats for breakfast.


----------



## Nw0rb

Love my his 5770 cant wait to get a 6970


----------



## Iris

Add pls. Got a 6950 and unlocked it with no issues, will be getting another soon for some bad Xfire action!


----------



## Slagathor

Dumped green (8800 GTS) for my 4870's, now rock'n a unlocked 6950.....


----------



## TemplarLord

First had a Sapphire X850GTO, then got a Gecube X1950PRO, and now I'm rocking a Sapphire(again) HD5870. Can I come?


----------



## zalittle

I am very satisfied with my ATI 5850.


----------



## deltaspirit

I have owned.

sapphire 4850
XFX 4890
asus 4890
HIS 4870x2
crossfire HIS 5770
XFX 5830
Powercolor 5870
Powercolor 6950
sapphire 6950

Last two are currently in use. Never owned a green team card because ati was always a better deal for the money.


----------



## langer1972

Count me in 2x 5830's

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/85euk/


----------



## Canadarocker

I just built this year and I'm using a sexy MSI Twin Frozr II 6950
lol before this build I was still using an ATI 2400 HD Pro


----------



## Gualichu04

using xfx 5770


----------



## Tralala

in


----------



## blooder11181

going to buy the new hd5850 xtreme edition (119â‚¬ in portugal via pixmania)
to se if is good or not

p.s. good choise to remove 5830 and 5850 stock


----------



## pangolinman

Just got and unlocked my 6950








@ 901 core and 1402 memory.


----------



## juhansoo12

1)Rage
2)9550
3)HD 4870

And just got a HD 6950. But I need to wait a whole week for the case so I can put it all together. Can't wait.


----------



## BuddyDank

Hi my name is Buddy.
I was a long time fanboy of all things nvidia. My last video card was a 8800gts and it did great things for me for a long time.

But it was time....

After much research on this site I came to terms with the fact that if I wanted to run 3 monitors then I was going to have to come over to the other side. That or put in 2 cards?? I just wanted to try out gaming with 3 monitors, not stuff my case full over even more noisy fans, cables and heat.

So I made the jump solely for running Eyefinity on 1 video card. The 6950 was suggested and so that's what I bought.
I have run this thing through the trenches and I can now say that I am freaking impressed. It does everything. It transforms into a $400 version of itself when I tell it to. It's more then meets the eye people!

Eye* believe multi monitor gaming is the future and ATI or whatever they call themselves now seems to have it going on.

Sign me up!


----------



## goobergump

Just bought Sapphire 5770


----------



## battleaxe231

Lol, my experience with nvidia is not so well :S

My first card was a integrated 128mb card of some strange company lol, my second was a 7300gs (so sucky). The 7300gs died in my HP computer, i noticed green color screen and blablabla. After then i moved to the ATi Red Tide.

After my HP computer, i got a new computer with all the new stuff in it!

It has Intel Core 2 Quad, ATI HD4650, 4GB DDR2 Ram, i was so happy with this stuff and especially the graphics card. (and a few years later i upgraded to HD5570, and then HD5770).

Since then ATi is my first stop for graphics card, and it will be my only stop in the future because these guys at AMD make the best performance for cheaper prices and i owe them a thank you.

Im not saying that NVIDIA makes bad cards, but the prices are soooooo high compared to ATi cards in performance/prices.

Add me on the list, my Sapphire HD5770 Vapor-X pownz all you NVIDIA owners!

Rock on


----------



## dragneel

I'd like to join, here are some pics.


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks.


----------



## Wbroach23

Add Me please







do ya need Pics n a candybar?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Thanks.











i have 2 cats black and white and gray and white

http://www.hi5.com/friend/photos/dis...umId=100437390


----------



## dragneel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Thanks.











Oh wow, that cat looks exactly like the cat I had as a kid which was my mums cat since she was a kid, he lived to be 24 yrs old







, ironically died from eating a mouse, instead of his old age.


----------



## ahlot

please add me








AMD Radeon HD 6870 crossfire-X


----------



## nbmjhk6

I have a 4650 in my rig right now and on monday I will put in my new Sapphire 5850


----------



## LtStinger

I was so close to giving







those other guuys a shot, as I read review after review of CCC drivers still being screwy, backed by "what an awesome card" reviews. So glad I pulled the trigger on the 5850. What an awesome card, and zero problems so far!

This is my third or fourth successful ATI purchase, compared with 1 unsuccessful NVidia purchase. I'm well on my way to being ATI for life









So add me to this mug.


----------



## Aniket

Hi,
I have always been a loyal AMD graphics card user,never bought nvidia,
last tuesday I upgraded my gpu from a xfx hd4650 512mb to a msi hd5770 1gb,
please add me to this group,I'M A CRAZY AMD fanboy(both gpu,cpu)


----------



## lotdash0t

add me add me. i got 6950 card =D


----------



## AoHxBram

Joining today with :



2x Xfx Radeon HD 6970's in CrossfireX

My old 4870's 1gb in CrossfireX :



too bad 1 died, so im running only 1 now.
+an Radeon X1650Pro 512mb lying around somewhere.

Previously Owned :
HD2600Pro AGP
Radeon 9600SE


----------



## joelmartinez

in, amd is awesome perfect for almost all users

all my gpus to date:
ati 5850

hehehehe


----------



## Miklo

Add me pls. XFX 6950 here.


----------



## Calexan

Red all over







add me pls


----------



## bosoxdanc

I just noticed that I'm still listed as having a 4870x2. My bad. I'm now using a Sapphire 5870 1GB


----------



## zydrix

i want in. i have a xfx 6850 an it rocks


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calexan;13259912*
> Red all over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me pls


Great looking cards! How's the 6870 fan holding up?


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

I'd like to join the ranks of the Red Tide. Current WOC: XFX 4850 1GB @ 695/1100


----------



## R4Z0R

HD6850 CF rapes ALL


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4Z0R;13335695*
> HD6850 CF rapes ALL


6970 Crossfire x ?


----------



## langer1972

Is the list going to be updated?


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R4Z0R*


HD6850 CF rapes ALL


except, you know, 6870 CF, 6950 CF, 6970 CF, and 6990 lol

Of my 2 current surviving personal computers, my main one consists of my beloved HIS Radeon HD 6870









And my old craptop with an epic dinosaur: my Radeon IGP 340M








No N****A (explicits removed!) for this guy!
I hope the list actually gets updated, the Red Tide grows every day, and the list should reflect our increasing mass!






























IDK if pics are required but I will add them anyway soon as I can (Camera died sad face)


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

I sold my 460 and went to a 6970


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Sign me up, Just got my AWESOME 6870, still love my old school 4670


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;13341003*
> 6970 Crossfire x ?


lol


----------



## speedplz

got myself a 6990 in my new rig always ran ati and sadly i have to say i neally ended up on the other side, was going to get a evga gtx580 FTW but then the 6990 was released and i realised what i was doing slapped myself in the face and got my self the 6990







. so do we need to post pics i dont have any my cam is stuffed havent been able to join the 6990 owners club yet


----------



## Mit Namso

I can`t wait to see how 6950 2GB does in BF3, I will have a BD and probably a CF on this MB by then (because otherwise, same old thing....why`d I get a CF capable MB)


----------



## kaznai

I've always been partial to ATI. Even before I started building for myself.
Sapphire Radeon 5770 1GB GDDR5

Sidenote: Are you going to have to change this now that it's AMD?


----------



## Rogue71

i switched over for eyefinity, and ive stayed even though the driver releases sometimes look like theyve been programmed by stuttering monkeys...also was my first use of dual video cards....first with the 5870s, now withthe 6970s. I wanna stay on the red wagon...and eyefinity is just awesome.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I believe I qualify for this club









5870, 5850, x1950xt









By electrogeek at 2011-05-08


----------



## CyberDruid

Yep.

I am going to have to turn the maintenance of this thread over to someone else.

As you might be able to tell I am not as active here as I once was, and I don't log in on a regular basis unless I receive a PM email alert.

Many thanks to those who have updated the list of Red Tiders in the past. If any of you would like to take over the thread PM. I will see what I can arrange to edit the OP so you can have complete "ownership" of it.


----------



## swisha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Yep.

I am going to have to turn the maintenance of this thread over to someone else.

As you might be able to tell I am not as active here as I once was, and I don't log in on a regular basis unless I receive a PM email alert.

Many thanks to those who have updated the list of Red Tiders in the past. If any of you would like to take over the thread PM. I will see what I can arrange to edit the OP so you can have complete "ownership" of it.


i think its safe to say this club was a success


----------



## Pedros

Well... count me in ... changed from a GTX580 to 2 6970s


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros;13453154*
> Well... count me in ... changed from a GTX580 to 2 6970s


its omjg
you really like that pc like it's your girlfriend


----------



## Tator Tot

As a general forum rule, we do require members to only post in English. Please keep that in mind.


----------



## Dilyn

Tot I thought I told you to update it









I'll try to do it right now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13468256*
> Tot I thought I told you to update it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to do it right now.


That whole, becoming the Managing Editor thing got me slammed at the moment.
Especially the GT2150 group buy (link in sig) has my PM box flooded as well.









I got one update in, then halfway through April I got curbed stomped. I think it's on page 400 that I left off though. SO not to far back (60 posts or so.)


----------



## Dilyn

I got this









I plan on being on more often now. I think I can officially resume duties as usual


----------



## Tator Tot

Once I do have more free time I'll try to help you update it as much as Possible.

Wierdo may be able to help more soon as well.


----------



## Dilyn

Oh, by the way: congratulations on the new title


----------



## Tator Tot

Danke schön good sir


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mem0man;12810839*
> Been riding the Tide since '97
> 
> - Rage Pro
> - Radeon 7500
> - 9600 PRO
> - 9600XT
> - 9800XT
> And now a HD6850
> 
> The only one still not running? The 9800XT after the fan went out during use 8 years after purchase. Products are solid - that is why I stick around.


Everything past this post has been updated









So much ctrl+c ctrl+v


----------



## Canadarocker

Used my Diamond 2400 HD forever until this build. Loved that and love my MSI 6950 Twin Frozr II

Lol I'm already on there


----------



## nick19268

I want to join! My first graphics card was a MSI Radeon 3870 512mb OC Edition. Then I switched to a Nvidia 250 GTS and wasn't very happy with it. Then I just recently as of a month ago bought a Gigabyte 5850 1GB OC Edition and I live it!


----------



## codemanrose

Switched over to the Red Tide about 2 years ago and havn't looked back. 2x 6870's.


----------



## Cander

Please update me!
I now have an XFX 6950 2gb. I sold off my x1950 gt and the 4870 will go soon when I pull the old PC apart.


----------



## Dilyn

Ze list...
She has been updated!!!


----------



## langer1972

Thank you for the update.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Ive always been on the red team







But I do have a 9800GT for PhysX








Started with
Ati 9550 256MB
Sapphire x1950 Pro 512MB
XFX 4850 1GB
3 HD 5770's 1GB in Tri-fire
XFX 6990 4GB underwater, And soon to add a 6970 for Tri-fire








All of these cards are still being used in PC's to this day


----------



## Dilyn

List updated









Lots of cards mate. Take out a second mortgage for that rig?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13527458*
> Lots of cards mate. Take out a second mortgage for that rig?


Nope







Ive payed for it all just from working part time jobs. The only reason I don't have a 6970 to go with my 6990 is im in between jobs right now


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13527617*
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive payed for it all just from working part time jobs. The only reason I don't have a 6970 to go with my 6990 is im in between jobs right now


Well good for you mate








I myself plan on building a new rig with my job I've got now. Still debating on what GPU to put in.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13527706*
> Well good for you mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself plan on building a new rig with my job I've got now. Still debating on what GPU to put in.


I tell you what if I was on playing games on 1 1080p screen I would of stayed with my 3 5770's in Tri-fire. They did a great job at 1080p, But I went to 3 1080p screens at 5760x1080 so I need more power







Even my 6990 @960/1375 over the stock 880/1250 is not enough for games like Crysis







That's where adding the 6970 for Tri-fire comes in


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13528019*
> I tell you what if I was on playing games on 1 1080p screen I would of stayed with my 3 5770's in Tri-fire. They did a great job at 1080p, But I went to 3 1080p screens at 5760x1080 so I need more power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my 6990 @960/1375 over the stock 880/1250 is not enough for games like Crysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where adding the 6970 for Tri-fire comes in


One of the sweetest rigs here. You should be proud


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13529680*
> One of the sweetest rigs here. You should be proud


Thanks









Im quite proud of it







I started with a $550 DIY kit from newegg, Then I slowly upgraded to the point where im not using anything from the kit anymore







That is now my brothers PC's







It's funny this time last year I didn't know anything about building PC's


----------



## strangerfromisengard

Had two GPU and both ATI cards








Namely, an Asus 7500 64 MB and now a Gigabyte HD 4650
Add me to the list


----------



## skyline_king88

add me started with the x800 then x1650 pro then a 4870 then a 6850... all sapphire if that means anything...


----------



## Dilyn

List updated


----------



## fishhawk

Have always used ati and have no reason to ever change been 12 years and counting now-my current cards in my systems-asus 5850-visiontech 4870- asus 5830, plus about 10 older cards laying around the house-lol.


----------



## The Architect

I love ATI. I have no time for anything else. Please add me to the Red Tide list.


----------



## skyline_king88

here is a pic of the 6850 i painted to go with my case...


----------



## ehume

Does red just relate to the ATI/AMD brand? Cuz my GIGABYTE GV-R467ZL-1GI Radeon HD 4670 1GB (stand back - it's a hot un) seems to have no color (certainly not red)(the cooling fins don't count, right?):










Of course, my testbed has a PowerColor AX3450. A real high-powered card, that.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88;13631562*
> here is a pic of the 6850 i painted to go with my case...


Very nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13636505*
> Does red just relate to the ATI/AMD brand? Cuz my GIGABYTE GV-R467ZL-1GI Radeon HD 4670 1GB (stand back - it's a hot un) seems to have no color (certainly not red)(the cooling fins don't count, right?):
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/Beta_Evo_modding_2011-05-06_012.png%5B/]http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/Beta_Evo_modding_2011-05-06_012.png[/[/URL] IMG] Of course, my testbed has a[URL=http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131119]PowerColor AX3450[/URL]. A real high-powered card, that.[/QUOTE]
> 
> New rule: any card not red is no longer accepted.
> Amendment to above rule: not a legit rule.
> 
> Yes, it is simply a reference to the brand [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> List updated.


----------



## The Architect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88;13631562*
> here is a pic of the 6850 i painted to go with my case...


It reminds me of my favorite ice cream, mint chocolate chip. The green kind, not the white. The white kind is such a poser. Nice paint job.


----------



## ikem

i have an albino HIS 6870







[email protected] 1045/1200 1.225v


----------



## Dilyn

List updated


----------



## Tator Tot

A change in staffing was made on the OP.

Some time in the next month, expect a thread-revamp too, with some new information and links.


----------



## Dilyn

Excellent work, herr Tot!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;13645364*
> i have an albino HIS 6870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 1045/1200 1.225v


That is hawt!


----------



## Thomas73

Can I join as I have both red & green cards


----------



## Dilyn

Updated


----------



## InerTia*

How do yah get the Red tide sig? PM Me


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InerTia**


How do yah get the Red tide sig? PM Me


You get it from the first place, the same place you get them for all of the other clubs at OCN.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InerTia**


How do yah get the Red tide sig? PM Me


It's in the first post.

You scroll down below the spreadsheet and copy what is in the PHP Code box into your signature.


----------



## trulsrohk

There is approximately 9 pounds of red gpus in my pc...can I be part of this tide?


----------



## HiLuckyB

I have a MSI 6970 on the way to add to my XFX 6990 for Tri-fire







Ill post pics when it gets here








The 6970 will be staying on air for now. The 6990 was just to hot on air









*Because this is not enough







*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InerTia**


How do yah get the Red tide sig? PM Me


I made mine myself. But, as the others have said, you can find it in the OP. 
(I'll be PMing you in case you don't read this).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*


There is approximately 9 pounds of red gpus in my pc...can I be part of this tide?











My God man.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I have a MSI 6970 on the way to add to my XFX 6990 for Tri-fire







Ill post pics when it gets here








The 6970 will be staying on air for now. The 6990 was just to hot on air









*Because this is not enough







*
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z18/HiLuckyB/My%20PC/DSC04286-1.jpg[/ IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Never settle for less than spectacular [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wheee.gif


----------



## qwertymac93

Add me. I've had a 9800, a 4830, and now a 5750.

Switched from a 5200ultra to the 9800, haven't looked back since. Though my resolve almost faltered when the 2900xt disappointed me so fully.


----------



## adamxatomic

Add me please.
Long time ATI/ AMD owner.


----------



## animal0307

Just upgraded from 1x XFX 5770 to 2x XFX 5770. Could you update me please?


----------



## iRaiden

Just switched from 2x 5850's to 2x 6950's.

Unlocked shaders stable at 925/1425.

I can haz list? ;D


----------



## wermad

I has three 6950s 2gb


----------



## iRaiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


I has three 6950s 2gb


Well aren't you just the 1-upper


----------



## Neitzluber

I have:

Radeon X1050 256MB
Radeon HD4550 512MB
Radeon HD6950 2GB


----------



## Gillymonster

Long time Red Tide guy, Currently have 2x PowerColor 6950 2GB.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic;13719482*
> Add me please.
> Long time ATI/ AMD owner.


Can't wait to do that later this month!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Little update to my system. 6990/6970 Tri-Fire FTW


----------



## Karlz3r

Change from 2x5770 to Sapphire 6950 2GB.


----------



## UnWantedSoldier

Update: Upgraded from my Saphire 4890 1gb to a XFX 6950 2gb.

Just flashed the bios on the 6950 and its now running at 900/1400 mhz with all cores unlocked.


----------



## SacredChaos

Update from a 4890 1GB to a 6870 1GB


----------



## InerTia*

The ever so satisfied ATI customers, with there ever so unsatisfying drivers. lol


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InerTia*;13815304*
> The ever so satisfied ATI customers, with there ever so unsatisfying drivers. lol


With the newest 11.5b Hotfix drivers I have no real problems with my 6990+6970 Tri-Fire, And I never had any problems with my old 5770 Tri-Fire on 11.4 drivers


----------



## Dilyn

List has been updated


----------



## rowandunfey

I was sad to see my 5870 go...

...until my 2 new XFX 6970s came!

RED TIDE REPORTING IN!


----------



## andos

Didn't know exactly where to post this so...

This week we will see new information about AMD's upcoming GPU architecture at the AFDS
(AMD Fusion Developer Summit).

Quotes from site:

Quote:



At the heart of every AMD GPU is a power aware high performance set of compute units that have been advancing to bring users new levels of programmability, precision and performance. Starting with the introduction of the HD 2000 family of Unified Shader Systems to the PC consumer markets in 2007, AMD has delivered four unique generations. In this presentation, an overview of AMD's Graphics Core Next architecture will be introduced. We'll talk about the architecture of this new shader system, and how it provides improvements to the necessary software stack and creates user programming flexibility. We believe you will obtain an understanding of this new architecture and how it lays the foundation for future AMD architectures.



Quote:



GPU shader cores have been evolving frequently and significantly at AMD. We introduced our common shader core in 2007 with the HD 2000 series. This introduced the unified VLIW-5 instruction set that we've had since. In late 2010, we introduced the first significant departure from this core architecture, the symmetrical VLIW-4 used in the HD6900 series of products. In this presentation, we will review that evolution, but also present an overview of the next generation of AMD cores under development. This next generation of cores will propel forward its capabilities and continue this evolution.


__________________


----------



## N3Xus

Add me to the list! It's been exactly 1 year of loving my HIS 5870 1GB(and the rest of my rig) so I decided I'd post in here.


----------



## steamboat

you can update me to quadfire 6950s


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Add me to the Member List, long time ATi User and I have never used/bought a single Nvidia Card

ATi Rage 128 Pro
ATi Radeon HD 4890
ATi Radeon HD 4850


----------



## m!das

who's nvidia?....5870 here!


----------



## Levesque

Could you update my name to Quad-Fire: 6990+6970+6970.









And now using 5970+5870 Tri-Fire in my 2nd rig, and 4870 x2 in my third system now.


----------



## adrian0729

HD4670. never used nvidia(and never will be using)


----------



## zalittle

I love my XFX ATI 5850. Gaming Crysis 2 on extreme and the card rocks. Hook me up for the list.


----------



## TwoDigitz

Sorry guys i just went and bought a Nnnvvvblubber, Nvvvblabber, Nnnverver, Nnver, Nveh!, Nvidea(who cares how its spelt) GTX570. Oh my this confession is so stressful.

Anyhow it all started when i bought an ASUS 5870, and while i was pleased with it i couldnt help thinking that something wasnt quite right. It was supposed to be an over-clockable card, it came with software for such an endeavor but if you changed the settings in any way the card would crash games to a grey stripy screen or some such. After 18mths of use it started artifacting into a checker board lucky it had a 3 yr warranty & i had no problems with RMA except they dont make the card any more and very few places have stock.

I had the option to replace like for like but that wasnt happening so the only options were to choose an alternative of similar value or wait while AMD repair the card. I wasnt gonna wait forever so my options were GTX 570 or Radeon 6970 the rest is history as they say.

I still have my 4890 in my other machine and thats been an unbelievable card for the years ive had it reminding me of what the ideal gfx card should live up to with regards to robustness, stability, and speed/quality, and what AMD have done with this card is left a sign post on the historical road of gfx card development. I will be keeping this card for some yrs to come.


----------



## the.FBI

I guess it's time to join the club, got my two twin frozr 3 6950s running in xfire, now I just need to overclock them.


----------



## Olepolecat

Add me.









Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 @ 920/1400


----------



## Tman5293

Add me to list sir! I've got an XFX 6850 Black Edition overclocked to 875MHz/1230MHz.


----------



## Eyedea

Im in. Just took delivery of the damn sexy 6970 lightning today


----------



## Skullbuster

Just got my 5850 yesterday and did a quick OC

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9n7b4/

Add me


----------



## Ltgrithy

Add me to the list 2x diamond 6870's


----------



## Mit Namso

about 1 month and 3 weeks till I CF, then another month till BD can hopefully really feed them


----------



## ani4may

switched from an intel DX58SO and nvidia 9800 to a full AMD rig ( 2 X MSI T/F ii HD 6950 OC ), powered by a 1090T . 
And look i got the red black combination on my rig forza Milan , forza ATI


----------



## craigs911

sign me up really loving ATI/AMD products

currently have a HD 4850 1GB sapphire card

had a 3870x2 1GB recently died
also had a XFX HD 4650 1GB


----------



## Rai

Add me to the list, just gone from a gtx 260 to asus directcu ii 6950 2gb


----------



## codemanrose

Nice case. I see your rockin the Antec DF-85 case like me.


----------



## UnexplodedCow

I've been happy with the following 4 ATI cards, all of which still function and I still own.

AiW Radeon (32MB SD RAM)
Sapphire X800GTO (runs at X850 XTPE speeds)
HIS HD5850 (early release reference)
Sapphire HD6970 (gone under water and waiting for a better motherboard/chip)

I've had Nvidia cards as well; everything from a Ti4200 to GTX260, but I always seem to have a better time with ATI cards. I will say this: I have never had to RMA an ATI card, and have had several (4) Nvidia cards die on me. Bang for the buck, I go red, and the happiest times have been with the X800 and 5850, although the 6970 @ 1Ghz core is no slouch.


----------



## Dilyn

Sorry about the delay guys. I was on vacation








List has been updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz;13976492*
> Sorry guys i just went and bought a Nnnvvvblubber, Nvvvblabber, Nnnverver, Nnver, Nveh!, Nvidea(who cares how its spelt) GTX570. Oh my this confession is so stressful.
> 
> Anyhow it all started when i bought an ASUS 5870, and while i was pleased with it i couldnt help thinking that something wasnt quite right. It was supposed to be an over-clockable card, it came with software for such an endeavor but if you changed the settings in any way the card would crash games to a grey stripy screen or some such. After 18mths of use it started artifacting into a checker board lucky it had a 3 yr warranty & i had no problems with RMA except they dont make the card any more and very few places have stock.
> 
> I had the option to replace like for like but that wasnt happening so the only options were to choose an alternative of similar value or wait while AMD repair the card. I wasnt gonna wait forever so my options were GTX 570 or Radeon 6970 the rest is history as they say.
> 
> I still have my 4890 in my other machine and thats been an unbelievable card for the years ive had it reminding me of what the ideal gfx card should live up to with regards to robustness, stability, and speed/quality, and what AMD have done with this card is left a sign post on the historical road of gfx card development. I will be keeping this card for some yrs to come.


ಠ_ಠ
Have fun with the Green Machine


----------



## jetboy623

Add me!!! I have a Radeon 4350, and I'm upgrading to 2x 6870s soon...


----------



## ShiftedReality

Would also like to be added to the list 2x sapphire 5770


----------



## Dilyn

My favorite card! Welcome


----------



## craigs911

just thinking would anyone swap a 4850-1GB for a 3850x2/3870x21GB just wondering if any one would do that cus im looking for a 3850x2-1GB


----------



## Ricwin

I have been using ATi for years. Had 2 nVidia cards in the last 10 years, just because they were gifts Lol

Currently running an HIS 5770 (1Gb GDDR5) in here, a Powercolour 4850 (1Gb DDR3) in machine next to me, and Crossfire Sapphire 3870's (512Mb GDDR4) in the spare (which will become a [email protected] box soon)

Coouldn't be happier with ATi. Especially with the amount of overhead overclocking potential built into ATi cards. Fan-bloody-tastic performance for the money.


----------



## Dilyn

List updated


----------



## tjwurzburger

Hi! Add me, please.









PowerColor 6950 2GB (see sig rig).

Thanks.
Joe


----------



## Dilyn

Updated


----------



## darksun20

I have a HD5770, love it, runs circles around my 8800 I use to run.


----------



## Dilyn

List updated.

I will be gone for all of this week, so the list will NOT be updated until I get back. Unless Mr. Tot wants to take some initiative here


----------



## aryuautku

HD 5870 and just maxing everything out!

Count me in.


----------



## george9400

Asus 6950 2GB Over here!
Add me in please...


----------



## 1greeny1

hello, been away for aaaages for various reasons but back in action now, canyou change me, sapphire 6950, unfortunately will not unlock but going to either buy a second one of upgrade to a 6970


----------



## Disturbed117

You can change mine to a msi 6970 lightning


----------



## Kedas

hey, i've been ATI user since my first pc, it was an 9250 128mb ATI xP, you can add me pls







Sapphire HD4870 2GB Vapor-X


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

add please, 2 6950's


----------



## kchris

Hd 5770


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


You can change mine to a msi 6970 lightning










I looked at getting one, and just decided to stick with my 5870 Lightning. How is the 6970?


----------



## GoldenGeisha

1x Ati Radeon HD 6950 -- HIS
1x Ati Radeon HD 6950 -- Powercolor


----------



## craigs911

also forgot to mention as i for got i have it i also have a AGP HD ASUS 3450 512MB in my old but working media server good old HP EVO D530 still running after all these years

so my cards series backward

HD 4850 1GB
HD 4650 1GB replaced with 3870x2 v
HD 3870x2 1GB - recently deceased replaced with hd 4850 ^
HD 3450 512MB - still in brand new condition little dusty tho ;-p


----------



## CyberDruid

I have not upgraded in years...every time I check this thread the numbers on the cards has gotten higher and higher...they gotta run out of numbers one of these days









Thanks for keeping this thread alive and RED.


----------



## Dilyn

Back from my trip. List updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDruid;14245097*
> I have not upgraded in years...every time I check this thread the numbers on the cards has gotten higher and higher...they gotta run out of numbers one of these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread alive and RED.


"Yes, I'd like to join this club. I have a Radeon HD95780".
I can just see it now.

Always nice seeing you, CD


----------



## CyberDruid

Same here. I may eventually upgrade from my hot and heavy HD3870X2 but it does everything I need it to...


----------



## Dilyn

If it works, break it so you have to upgrade


----------



## CyberDruid

But it keeps my house warm in the Winter.


----------



## Dilyn

You won't have to worry about that for another five months


----------



## yaywafflez

Could I get in on this? I'm running with a MSI Twin Frozr III 6950 2 GB card


----------



## Dilyn

You sure can


----------



## yaywafflez

SWEEEETTTT. Thank You


----------



## Dilyn

The Tide is always ready to accept any willing soldiers to join the cause


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd just love to say that Dylin is a beast


----------



## razaice

I'll get in on it. AMD powers most of my system.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14258655*
> I'd just love to say that *Dylin* is a beast


You should get demoted for that









List updated!


----------



## De-Zant

Anyone who edits the sheets, I'm running an XFX 5870 now. The drivers prevent me from running two. And I can only use 10.5 (on even fresh windows installs) on even a single card.

But it's enough for me. Runs 2048x1536 very well. I'll be upgrading to 4800x1200 soon, so we'll see if it can handle that. If not, time to try to get cfx to work again.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'd just love to say that Dylin is a beast










Mmmmm Tator Tots...







Love me some taters.


----------



## switchblade

I have always been a an ATI/AMD man count me in. Add me please. I own a XFX HD5870 still gets avg of 62 FPS in crysis 2 and 61 fps in dirt 3. Damn good card.


----------



## Dilyn

List updated


----------



## rsuarez1982

I've always had a green machine, but now I'm a happy ATI Radeon HD 4770 owner.


----------



## Dilyn

A better choice has never before been made by man








Updated


----------



## Invert_Panda

Put me on i'm very happy with my low-end gpu lol that sounds stupid.


----------



## kartcrg84

Add Me! Rockin a 6850 Toxic since Christmas, and loving every moment of it. Can't wait for the 7000 series.


----------



## Czarnodziej

x1550 -> 3200 -> 4770 -> 6950.

Always AMD/ATI.


----------



## Dilyn

Welcome, both of you









Does anyone happen to know anything about the 7 series? I really don't want to finish my Sandy build, only to find that if I had waited another month or something, the 7 series would be out


----------



## CyberDruid

It seems like a new series comes out about every 45 days.


----------



## Invert_Panda

Add me
and my boss 5450 (very weak card but who cares)


----------



## Rayleyne

Mind if i join? my laptop (Arriving in 2-3 days) is rocking a 6990m.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDruid;14384133*
> It seems like a new series comes out about every 45 days.


By my birthday we'll have the 8xxx series XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invert_Panda;14395162*
> Add me
> and my boss 5450 (very weak card but who cares)


Large power comes in small packages








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne;14403043*
> Mind if i join? my laptop (Arriving in 2-3 days) is rocking a 6990m.


You officially have the most beast laptop ever.









List updated!


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14406179*
> By my birthday we'll have the 8xxx series XD
> 
> Large power comes in small packages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You officially have the most beast laptop ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List updated!


Few hundred more and i could of had 2 6990m's HoweveR! when i get it i'll be doing a review, Soon as i figure out what else i want to use, and what section to put it in.

So far i've got Heaven
WoW Benchmark*flightpoints in high pop* Crysis benchmarks
Battery life -Movies-
Battery life -gaming-
Battery life -web browsing-
Probably Cinebench if i can find the free benchmarking tool


----------



## Dilyn

It's always that few hundred more that get ya


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


It's always that few hundred more that get ya










Yep, its always the last few hundred, and in theory my laptop is only 8 hours away, im biting at the bit i want it now *Pulls out hair* It'll be my first ATI card in years.


----------



## Dilyn

You shan't be disappointed


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You shan't be disappointed











Any other suggestions for benchmarking, any particular games?


----------



## Dilyn

http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=43627
See the 'Benchmarks' section


----------



## yaywafflez

So, I have good news and bad news. The bad news no Twin Frozr III







The good news is its a Sapphire Radeon 6950 2GB







Thanks guys


----------



## gamewarecide

Add me please Here is my graphics card *Sapphire HD Radeon 6870 Toxic*


----------



## ShadowEW

Always been with ATI (for aslong as I've owned MY PC), will never swap









9200 Pro > 9800 Pro > 3850 > 4350 (Intermediate Card, Still saving for 4890) > 4890 > 6950

^_~


----------



## famous1994

Add me please, I have 2 HIS HD5670 IceQ 1GB in Crossfire


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez;14473141*
> So, I have good news and bad news. The bad news no Twin Frozr III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is its a Sapphire Radeon 6950 2GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


Do you mean you didn't get it or it died?









List updated!


----------



## JCJP

Specs in sig

"Brevity is the soul of wit"


----------



## yaywafflez

Didn't get it. Initially had the Twin Frozr III, then some things happened, won't go into details. Long story short, I ended up with the Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2 GB. I always knew that I would end up with a 2 GB Radeon. This is just how it played out. Now the last detail is when I get payed friday, ordering a Accell displayport to DVI adapter. I have all three monitors ready, just need the adapter for my Eyefinity


----------



## 179232

Please add me, TFII 6870.


----------



## ZMbie08

Just switched from a GTS250 to a Sapphire 6950 2GB. Very nice upgrade. Was never really dissatisfied with Nvidia, just kinda ticked me off when they decided AMD boards could not use SLI any more. I know they are going to allow it agin, but it's a bit late now.


----------



## yaywafflez

Do you have the Dirt3 edition? Lol. It's what I have, and it has nothing to even do with dirt 3, except a free game when you buy it. I don't even like dirt games


----------



## Mad Pistol

Add me too please!

Apollo-S (my system): XFX HD 5870

Athena (my wife's system): Diamond HD 4870 512mb


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*


Didn't get it. Initially had the Twin Frozr III, then some things happened, won't go into details. Long story short, I ended up with the Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2 GB. I always knew that I would end up with a 2 GB Radeon. This is just how it played out. Now the last detail is when I get payed friday, ordering a Accell displayport to DVI adapter. I have all three monitors ready, just need the adapter for my Eyefinity










Aw, that's a shame








Well, at least you got a good card









List has been updated!


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

I have many Video Cards by ATI.
Radeon 9250
Radeon HD 4650
Radeon HD 5670
These are a few.
Also have a Radeon HD 6870 soon will be getting some 6970's.


----------



## blooder11181

igp oc

so far
350 to 650

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h249x/


----------



## yaywafflez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;14524264*
> I have many Video Cards by ATI.
> Radeon 9250
> Radeon HD 4650
> Radeon HD 5670
> These are a few.
> Also have a Radeon HD 6870 soon will be getting some 6970's.


Showoff!!







Is that going to be crossfire 6970s, or 2 rigs?


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez;14547927*
> Showoff!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that going to be crossfire 6970s, or 2 rigs?


The 9250, 4650 and 5670 I got for free. (Yay for freeness)
And yes, they will be going into crossfire.


----------



## Dilyn

Updated!


----------



## ian209

My rig's been updated to:
Dual MSI & Sapphire 6950's Crossfired (Unlocked, OC'ed 980/1400)


----------



## blooder11181

*350mhz to 800mhz radeon 3000 igp*

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cpv9/

3dmark vantage
entry
e3061
gpu 2505
cpu 9154


----------



## yaywafflez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ian209;14553793*
> My rig's been updated to:
> Dual MSI & Sapphire 6950's Crossfired (Unlocked, OC'ed 980/1400)


This seems like a stupid question after looking at your rig, but the 850W psu I have should run crossfire no problems right? lol

Also, does anyone have any good benchmarks of single vs crossfire 6950 (preferably the 2GB model)? I only found one, and would like any that OCN users have personally tested. Thanks in advance


----------



## AMDrocks

Can i join the list??


----------



## gaming96

Please update mine









Before the 5770 i had a Powercolour 4850 and iv just ordered a Asus 6970 for my upcoming AMD and Eyefinity rig just need to wait for it to arrive









Thanks,
Gaming96.


----------



## Dilyn

Everyone who has posted thus far has been added and/or updated


----------



## Simplistech

ATI ftw









This is just a fan club, so why are the nVidia peeps having a menstral meltdown?
xD


----------



## djriful

heh? my system looks blue with little red


----------



## suicideidiot321

im in









switched from nvidia, went from a 9600gt to my awsome 4870x2

its a Diamond 4870x2 and i payed $100 and my waterbox for it!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez;14568553*
> This seems like a stupid question after looking at your rig, but the 850W psu I have should run crossfire no problems right? lol
> 
> Also, does anyone have any good benchmarks of single vs crossfire 6950 (preferably the 2GB model)? I only found one, and would like any that OCN users have personally tested. Thanks in advance


I'm running on HX750 I have no issues... As long it's 80+ Silver Plus or Gold. You're good for Crossfire/SLI except for *(Trifire OR HD6990/GTX590 in Crossfire).*

HD6970 in Crossfire uses more watts than a single HD6990.

And yes, it will but overload my HX750 during gaming session. About 750-800 Watts with OC but still able to maintain about 84-85% efficiency.


----------



## muzahaka375

Can i be on the list?


----------



## BiafraRepublic

Updated my graphics card to the Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 (the old HIS Radeon HD 5750 died)


----------



## yaywafflez

Another stupid question, but any 6950 chipset can be crossfired with another 6950, right? I want a crossfire in my rig, and might get (another) Twin Frozr III 6950. I just wanna make sure that they will crossfire correctly.


----------



## neliz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*


Another stupid question, but any 6950 chipset can be crossfired with another 6950, right? I want a crossfire in my rig, and might get (another) Twin Frozr III 6950. I just wanna make sure that they will crossfire correctly.


YEs MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power edition (/OC) is fully AMD CrossFireX compatible with the same or other cards!


----------



## yaywafflez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neliz*


YEs MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power edition (/OC) is fully AMD CrossFireX compatible with the same or other cards!


Awesome, thanks


----------



## yaywafflez

Stupid question time!!! Will any (reasonable) game push my graphics card as much as the maxed out heaven benchmark? Some people have also said that this would be botlenecked by my cpu?


----------



## Scoica

add another ati fan








since 2005 I had x800gto, x1950pro, 3870, 4870 and now 6870


----------



## KyadCK

And another. Onboard HD 4290 + XFX HD 5570, and a planned upgrade to a 6850 once i get a better psu.


----------



## neliz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yaywafflez;14654232*
> Stupid question time!!! Will any (reasonable) game push my graphics card as much as the maxed out heaven benchmark? Some people have also said that this would be botlenecked by my cpu?


don't worry, there are enough games out there to tax your system both graphics and CPU wise and I think your CPU should hold up well in most games.

btw, I have something very non-AMD running in my system right now :/


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yaywafflez*


Stupid question time!!! Will any (reasonable) game push my graphics card as much as the maxed out heaven benchmark? Some people have also said that this would be botlenecked by my cpu?


You don't have a monitor in your sig-rig, so I don't know what resolution you're gaming at.

At 1920x1080 and higher resolutions, it's definitely possible, depending on the game. Lower than that, probably not.

While I doubt your CPU will be a bottleneck, I did find that going from a Core 2 Quad 9650 (clocked at 3.6GHz) to my i5-2500 certainly did make a change, so I think I was held back slightly in some games. That said, all of my games were very playable with the Q9650 at 1920 x 1200, so this is just an additional framerate bonus, or the ability to up the details to the max.


----------



## Dilyn

Now how did I manage to forget about this thread!









Updated.


----------



## jetboy623

Hi. Add me!

Radeon HD4350


----------



## kabj06

Add me! Since 1998 I have been loving ATi. I started off with the Rage II in my iMac 233, then the Rage Pro in my iMac 333 to the Rage 128 in my PowerMac G4, then the Radeon 9800 Mac Editon with 256 MB VRAM (!), then the Radeon x1600 in my PowerMac G5, the Radeon 2900 XTX (very very rare prototypes), the Radeon 5670, and the Radeon 6870. I only veered off to other brands twice with the Voodoo3 card that would go into the mezzanine slot in an iMac and my most recent mistake, a pair of NIVIDICRAP 550 Titaniums.


----------



## Marafice Eye

I guess I can now be part of the Red Tide. Got me an XFX 6870 the other day, running Eyefinity on 3 old Dell 17 inch vgas, 4032x1024 on a single card ftw!


----------



## Dilyn

List updated


----------



## Djmatrix32

I just picked up a Asus 4850


----------



## ht_addict

Can you change me to Dual 6950 Sapphire Toxics(2G)


----------



## IIVisionII

Checking in. HD 6970 kicking strong.


----------



## craigs911

sad day for me

i just bought a geforce 8800gts 320MB card

both my 4850`s are dead 1GB card died after i flashed it back to its original sapphire bios other is artifacting to badly to use

i couldn't get another 4850 im my £30 budget

im going to miss my 4850`s hopefully i will be back to red soon when i get some cash for a HD 5830

i had a good run on these 4850`s hope to be back soon


----------



## leafan101

Well, I just upgraded from a 9300GS to a 6870 and I am loving it.


----------



## jaykaybay

Add me, I use 2 Saphire 1G 6850's in crossfire, i've owned another 5450 and a HIS 1g 4870. I think i've also used a 9800 Pro.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craigs911;14888398*
> sad day for me
> 
> i just bought a geforce 8800gts 320MB card
> 
> both my 4850`s are dead 1GB card died after i flashed it back to its original sapphire bios other is artifacting to badly to use
> 
> i couldn't get another 4850 im my £30 budget
> 
> im going to miss my 4850`s hopefully i will be back to red soon when i get some cash for a HD 5830
> 
> i had a good run on these 4850`s hope to be back soon


A sad day








Come back soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafan101;14888427*
> Well, I just upgraded from a 9300GS to a 6870 and I am loving it.


Big upgrade








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaykaybay;14897410*
> Add me, I use 2 Saphire 1G 6850's in crossfire, i've owned another 5450 and a HIS 1g 4870. I think i've also used a 9800 Pro.


That's a lot of history









Everything has been updated.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm waiting for the 7 series cards to come out but I'm still using my trusty old HD 4890.








Before that it was a 3850 (PCIe and AGP) and before that, a 9600 PRO


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Add me to the list as well please. XFX Radeon HD 6850 1GB.


----------



## Reshkar

Don't leave me alone. Joining with my 6950 :3


----------



## CyberDruid

I just side-graded from the HD3870X2 to an Asus Passive Cooled HD5450. For _Mistress Quickly_ it makes more sense...all the card does is play videos and music on the Samsung 52 in the Living Room. Now I've got to find a home for the muscle card. It's working. Open Box special from the Egg for $26


----------



## masterofnocrack

me me can i join.i oc'd my xfx radeon hd 4650 1 gb gddr2 card to core 770/570 mem from stock 600c/500m.thinking of calling it an hd 4670.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

ATi 'Til I Die!


----------



## MattGarner

Add me to the list please, I have a Sapphire HD 6870


----------



## Schmuckley

add me.i've been ATI satisfied since i 1st got a 4870


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo;14901388*
> I'm waiting for the 7 series cards to come out but I'm still using my trusty old HD 4890.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before that it was a 3850 (PCIe and AGP) and before that, a 9600 PRO


Do not remind me about the seven series. They are screwing with my upgrade plans!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDruid;14915590*
> I just side-graded from the HD3870X2 to an Asus Passive Cooled HD5450. For _Mistress Quickly_ it makes more sense...all the card does is play videos and music on the Samsung 52 in the Living Room. Now I've got to find a home for the muscle card. It's working. Open Box special from the Egg for $26


Ohai








You need to find that muscle card a new home and get to work with it









Sorry the update took so long guys







This week was just all kinds of hectic. Silly college...


----------



## Tator Tot

Dilyn, I'd love to applaud you for your work man.









Unfortunately, I was gonna send some potatoes your way, but UPS won't let me do 1 day Air on food products.


----------



## Dilyn

I appreciate the sentiment, Herr Tator


----------



## Kilkin

I have been riding the Red Tide since 3650 ... (No, that is not a year number)


----------



## La Soapy

Can I join?! I have a reference designed ATI Radeon HD 6970.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilkin*


I have been riding the Red Tide since 3650 ... (No, that is not a year number)


3650 is not a bad little card I still have my powercolor one


----------



## Neroh

Powercolor 6970 here!


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c829m/


----------



## Z Overlord

I forget, am I in it? HD5850


----------



## PunkX 1

AMD/ATI all the way!! in your face Intel/NVIDIA!!


----------



## bajer29

Anyone have VRAM overheating problems with Sapphire 5870 2GB Eyefinity6 ed.?


----------



## fishhawk

Just added a Asus 6950 2gb to my collection of ATI, if you can add to my other info.


----------



## Newwt

Long timer here, been buying ATi ever since nvidia bought 3dfx lul. currently have a 5770


----------



## makrishero

my nvidia geforce 9800 gt was geting easily hot and very loud.I bought ati hd 6850 toxic
and it is silent cool and its 2 times stronger.


----------



## Whittenboy

Always had an ATI graphics card wouldn't change them for anything







ati/amd ftw!


----------



## Darkerson

As you can tell, Im rather fond of the red team. My last green card was the 9600GT and I havent looked back ever since I got my 5770. Currently on a rather nice 6950 I was able to unlock the shaders on, and my only regret is not having purchased 2 when I had the chance. Ive also been able to pull a very nice overclock out of my CPU. So all in all, I love the red camp.


----------



## Atham

Does a HD 4200 IGP count?


----------



## j_wowplayer_t

Add me. Built only two systems so far but they both have ati cards...
-4670 for my uncle
--6870 for ME

both are great cards so far.


----------



## Dilyn

I forgot about this list









List has been updated up to this point. Sorry for the delay folks!

Also, to answer the question two posts up: yes, integrated cards are counted.









My Sapphire 6950 2GB Dirt3 Edition will be arriving tomorrow. Hopefully I don't have to wait until Monday for the rest of my stuff


----------



## rivaldog

I'd like to be added please, currently an owner of the XFX Radeon HD 6870 2GB card and extremely pleased moving from a 9500 GT to this card


----------



## Ozfer

I have a ati radeon hd 6950(flashed) and a ati radeon hd 5670


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Add another, PLEASE







... as I have 2 *AMD/ATI *Radeon cards ...

- *Sapphire **TOXIC* edition Radeon HD-6950 Un-Locked & OC'd








- *XFX *Radeon HD-5770

















and









NO CPU-Z as that card is currently waiting to go into it's NEW (old) home as the TOXIC will take it's place on my Current Gene-Z68 Rig


----------



## Grimuri

Add me to the list!

I just upgraded from a XFX GTS 250 Core Edition 512MB to a XFX HD 6790 1GB (ZRFC).

A few years ago I replaced the 7600GT 256MB in my old dual core PC with an ATI HD 4650 1GB.


----------



## Vita

Now that I have 2 HD 6870s It's very tempting to try eyefinity I would just need 1 more monitor. Sooooooo tempting.


----------



## Levesque

Ghetto-rigged MSI Lightning. I have 3 like this. No full-cover waterblock for those card on the market? No problems!


















GPU cores always under 35 celsius, even on Furmark, and VRMS under 40-42 celsius. Thosde little RAM heatsinks are really working!









I also have 2X 6970 Crossfir ein my 2nd rig at home.


----------



## donrapello

Add me please!









I bought 2x 6950 TFIII's couple weeks ago. 1 went to RMA instantly as it was artifacting even on desktop all the time








Second card i got unlocked and now oc'ing it like hell!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;15223642*
> Ghetto-rigged MSI Lightning. I have 3 like this. No full-cover waterblock for those card on the market? No problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU cores always under 35 celsius, even on Furmark, and VRMS under 40-42 celsius. Thosde little RAM heatsinks are really working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 2X 6970 Crossfir ein my 2nd rig at home.


That's awesome, man! I've been thinking of getting the same ek-blocks for my TFIII's too as i hate the noice + soundcard is blocking the other fan on second card.. So they're working great it seems?

You got some kind of fans for airflow into those cards as VRMs are just using heatsinks?


----------



## PunkX 1

Put me on the list, Eat crap Intel/Nvidia!!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Add my XFX 6870 please and In the pic is the XFX 6850(already added to the list)


----------



## Birdy1337

Seeing as there hasn't been an update since July of last year. But if there is an update, Add my SAPPHIRE 5830 1GB.


----------



## ZeroChaos

Proud ATI owner here. My last few upgrades were like so: 4870 > 5770 crossfire > Saphire Toxic 6950 2GB.


----------



## Tobuk

Just got my Gigabyte 6950 1GB a couple of weeks ago. First AMD/ATI card for me, and so far I'm very happy with it (my last desktop 6 years ago had a 7800GTX, and my most recent laptop had a GTX 260m 1GB).


----------



## XiZeL

I tend to stick to the best bang for the buck but with a slight preference for ATI/AMD,
first one i had has a mobility x1600 was the best notebook gpu available.

then built a new rig from scratch and Built that with a 4870, then i crossfired that and now ive moved to 6950 unlocked in my sig.

so u can add me


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;15223642*
> Ghetto-rigged MSI Lightning. I have 3 like this. No full-cover waterblock for those card on the market? No problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU cores always under 35 celsius, even on Furmark, and VRMS under 40-42 celsius. Thosde little RAM heatsinks are really working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 2X 6970 Crossfir ein my 2nd rig at home.


That indeed very nice. Ghetto or not, the performance you're getting with the temp is amazing.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Birdy1337*


Seeing as there hasn't been an update since July of last year. But if there is an update, Add my SAPPHIRE 5830 1GB.


The OP has not been updated since July of last year. However, the spreadsheet was last updated about a week ago.
Updated


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Ordered a SAPPHIRE 100311-2SR Radeon HD 6970 2GB GDDR5

Will take a pic when it comes in then you can add that to me







Can't wait!


----------



## Grath

I have a ASUS Radeon HD5570 1gb GDDR3!

Validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gdemv/


----------



## twisted5446

6870 current card.








HD2600 previous card now serving in HTPC

Roll On!!


----------



## Frazz

My HD 6970, please add me when you get the chance thanks!


----------



## Levesque

Anyone remember the C&C Mammoth Tanks?

Here's 3 Mammoth Tanks lol!


















I have now 32 Gentle Typhoon fans in my Mountain Mods Extended Ascension + Pedestal 24. So the air circulation is enough to keep all 3 of them really cool. With 3 cards, and Furmark max load, I get maximum 35 celsius on the cores, and now reach 45-50 celsius on the VRMs for the middle one.

Running 24/7 at 1050/1450. Rock-stable and cool.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Edit me for a HD 6950 DCII please


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Better update me, Sapphire 6970 just arrived and love the the boost


----------



## xxredxpandaxx

I have a XFX 5770 (My very first card) and am going to be a amd/ati fan for life!! =] Add me please.


----------



## Geronimo25

yo. ati fan here as well. ive got gigabyte 6870s crossfired


----------



## mikeyzelda

I went from a 8500GT (was a great card) to a 9800 gtx







(what a pile of crap







, was a gift, thank you very much dad







), card went boom after 9-10 months, couldn't sent it back because my dad lost the receipt lol, anyways, saw a very cheap (Nvidia prices were through the roof here), low power usage 5670 (i love this damn card







) and never looked back







, i got a MSI 6950 Twin Frozr II now, good old 5670 is on mom's pc (mail, facebook games and such)


----------



## willistech

loooong time ATI fan. newer member of the site. currently own XFX 5770 at 960/1400 right now. next month i was going to be picking up a 6990 but now i'm leaning toward 2 6950s. we'll see though. I know both will be awesome


----------



## CrazyDiamond

New card is in. Running it right now. HD6970. haven't put much load on it yet, still installing things, but idles at about 35-37C. We'll see about load temps. Plz update me. (let me know if I need a pic to be updated)


----------



## Dilyn

List has been updated up to this point.
Just another late night in the life and times of Dilyn.


----------



## DF is BUSY

been using and loving ati cards since i first got into computers, count me in this club!


----------



## Donkey1514

SHOW YOUR LOVE AND DEVOTION:

2011 OCN Forum Folding War!
6th-13th of November








*The OCN Red Folding Monsters FFW Team*


----------



## PcG_AmD

Please add my new [email protected]!


----------



## AoHxBram

updated mine with a 6990, one of the 6970s was bugged out with the water block, so trifire 6990+6970 now.


----------



## unity100

after shoving in my asus directcu ii 6950 2 gb into my haf x case, i can say that im up to my neck in the red tide. and i havent even overclocked it.

what a tide indeed !!


----------



## Toan

Update me with a 5970! woots.


----------



## WhiteCrane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*
> 
> New card is in. Running it right now. HD6970. haven't put much load on it yet, still installing things, but idles at about 35-37C. We'll see about load temps. Plz update me. (let me know if I need a pic to be updated)


Should I be worried mine idles at 50? load its like 85

I can always crack the fan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis158

Could you update mine, Still have the 4650 but now have 2 5870s in crossfire for the main rig, Thanks!


----------



## blabla125

Put me in i have had ati cards for about some like 8 years or so lost count but i have NEVER had Nvidia card i don't even know if i spelt nvidia right


----------



## DJDannyV

I'm in...... Sapphire HD6970 FTW, also have some old 256mb ati card in my 2001 Dell Dimension 2500, lol, it was regular PCI.........


----------



## royalflush5

Count me in, i've got an old ATI theater from like 2000 or something, and I've been red ever since








Cool sig also, I like it









Edit: i forgot to mention, I've got a 6670 right now, budget gaming FTW!


----------



## unity100

please put me into this list with my asus 6950 directcu ii 2gb


----------



## DarkShooter

Sooooo... I got upgraded.

From a 4670 to a 5850.

Tomorrow or so ill put my ATI collection on display, joining the 4670 to my Radeon 9000 SE


----------



## rjc34

Still rocking my 4850!


----------



## Matt-Matt

The last and ONLY nVidia card i've ever had was a 9500GT, given i had to have it. After that i haven't owned a nVidia card since,
At the moment i've got a 6870 Hawk (getting a 6850 soon for CFX)
And my laptop has a 5730M, couldn't stand nVidia in a laptop.. Ever


----------



## aliteDC

I upgraded from 5850 to ASUS 6950 1GB


----------



## bespreDELL

6850 crossfire Sapphire 1GB


----------



## breadcrums

6770 1gb


----------



## biscuit96

Sapphire 6870


----------



## kkbob33

Update me to 1 PowerColor 6850 please


----------



## Dilyn

Sorry about the delay guys!
Term is over this week, so I'll have about a month to myself. Yay.

List updated. Happy holidays to all of you.


----------



## brucethemoose

Gigabyte 6850s in crossfire









That was an upgrade from a Radeon 9800 pro... I've been red awhile.


----------



## libdem

Was: Gigabyte Nvidia GTS 450 1GB

Now: Sapphire HD Radeon 6850 2GB


----------



## Onions

hey guys so i switched form my tri 470s to quad 6970s and im haaving some problems..... my three monitors are good for eyefinity but the software wont let them. I have both dvis plugged in and a mini display port as well.... http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=98_748&item_id=027904 is the adapter is that the problem. I can use all three monitors just not at once


----------



## famous1994

Hey guys I upgraded my 2x HIS Radeon HD5670 IceQ 1GB (CrossfireX) to an HIS HD6850 1GB


----------



## DarkShooter

This isnt probably the best place to ask this but...

I upgrade to a 5850 recently and all i gotta say is this card is a monster to me, never had anything this powerfull in my hands or even comp. Thing is Windows keeps showing shared video memory on it. So tecnically i have about 3Gb of graphic memory, from which 1.8Gb are shared. Is there any option to disable this? the 1024Mb on the card is enough for what i play.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> This isnt probably the best place to ask this but...
> I upgrade to a 5850 recently and all i gotta say is this card is a monster to me, never had anything this powerfull in my hands or even comp. Thing is Windows keeps showing shared video memory on it. So tecnically i have about 3Gb of graphic memory, from which 1.8Gb are shared. Is there any option to disable this? the 1024Mb on the card is enough for what i play.


dont worry that V.ram is not taken from your ram its only shared so when the GPU needs its uses it but if it doesnt need it it will never use it


----------



## jdip

When I first saw the thread title I thought it said

"We Are the Redtube"...

>_>


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> When I first saw the thread title I thought it said
> "We Are the Redtube"...
> >_>


AHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL! that seemed to be THE site for the guys during my high school days


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL! that seemed to be THE site for the guys during my high school days


It probably still is at your and every other high school


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I'm in. sapphire radeon hd 5670 512mb gddr5


----------



## DarkRyder

i have a 6990 in my sig rig. i'm in.


----------



## drBlahMan

Please count me in. 1st time AMD/ATI user and I'll be stickin' around for a long time...Eyefinity, here I come


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> dont worry that V.ram is not taken from your ram its only shared so when the GPU needs its uses it but if it doesnt need it it will never use it


Thank you.. Got my answer now...

+rep also


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Thank you.. Got my answer now...
> +rep also


thanx i hope i help again


----------



## Webster200x

Hello guys i want to rejoin again with my 6970

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hr56u/


----------



## Hobybobag

Add meh









6870 ftw


----------



## beezweeky

XFX 5770 , I sold the only green card I ever owned, MSI n210 1gb I was gonna use for phys z, and I'm currently looking for another 5770, 6770 to run in crossfire, until I can afford a 7990


----------



## Matt-Matt

If you wanna update it i'm running Crossfire with a 6870 + 6850 from MSI
loving it!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Twin Frozr II 5850? Can I join?


----------



## Ransom.

I switched from my 5870 to dual 6970's
(For Update)


----------



## PixelFreakz

Switched from 6870 to a 6970 lightning. ALSO.. For your AMD/ATi people who were wondering if putting an Antec Kuhler on your GPU, could be done wonder no more! http://www.overclock.net/t/1198510/build-log-amd-6970-lightning-antec-kuhler-920-mod-56k-warning







much cooler, quieter, and better overclock







check it out! Red tide ftw!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Add Sapphier ATI Radeon HD 5970 for me =] scored a cheapie for only 250 bucks =O


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Add Sapphier ATI Radeon HD 5970 for me =] scored a cheapie for only 250 bucks =O


These were selling for $250 NEW at my local PC store a while back.. I found out the day AFTER i ordered my 6870! D:
It would have been insane!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

yeh but that's 250 + tax =]


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> yeh but that's 250 + tax =]


$250 is tax inclusive. Store prices in Australia are tax inclusive.
Say i want a printer that's $99. I'll go to the checkout and give them 2x $50 notes. I'll get $1 change, which is enough to go to McDonalds and get 2 ice creams to celebrate! (;


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> $250 is tax inclusive. Store prices in Australia are tax inclusive.
> Say i want a printer that's $99. I'll go to the checkout and give them 2x $50 notes. I'll get $1 change, which is enough to go to McDonalds and get 2 ice creams to celebrate! (;


lol thats the best quote ever


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol thats the best quote ever


Heheh


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol thats the best quote ever


your McDonalds ice creams are 50 cents? you lucky....


----------



## Gerik

add me plx i got a AMD 6990m CF


----------



## xoleras

I wonder if its possible to be part of this and the nvidia green machine thing









As I have both 580 sli's and 7970s xfire.


----------



## NorcalTRD

im in.

proud 6970 owner


----------



## bajer29

Can I get an update? Went from 5870 cfx to single 5870 to a HIS 6950 single to *2x HIS HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB*.

Also, I've been looking with no luck... Is there still an official cfx club?


----------



## Dilyn

Holy mother of Zeus.
I am a terrible human being.










List updated


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Holy mother of Zeus.
> I am a terrible human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List updated


Oh, Dilyn... I wasn't saying you were a bad person. I hadn't said anything in this thread for a while so it's my fault. I just wanted to take everyone on my most recent GPU journey.


----------



## Dilyn

By my own admission I am a terrible person


----------



## bajer29

Whatever you say


----------



## Nemesis158

can you update mine. sold my 2 5870s and got a 7970


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Can I get an update? Went from 5870 cfx to single 5870 to a HIS 6950 single to *2x HIS HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB*.
> Also, I've been looking with no luck... *Is there still an official cfx club?*


Did you try this thread?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Did you try this thread?


Thanks, this is what I was looking for


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol thats the best quote ever
> 
> 
> 
> your McDonalds ice creams are 50 cents? you lucky....
Click to expand...

It should be the ones from the dollar menu in Austrailia! So does the US has them in their dollar menu... As for the Canadians, we have a $1.39 menu... before tax... sigh...


----------



## Imprezzion

Soo lemme join up as well.

Had a single Sapphire HD6950 2GB Dual Fan Unlocked but I got a second one and now im twice as red and twice as happy!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Soo lemme join up as well.
> Had a single Sapphire HD6950 2GB Dual Fan Unlocked but I got a second one and now im twice as red and twice as happy!


Love me some 2x 6950 love.







I couldn't be happier either... Well unless I had *THIS*...


----------



## Viski

Can I join this?
I have a single XFX HD6970 with Accelero Twin Turbo II cooler


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thanks, this is what I was looking for


No prob dood.


----------



## Tom Ketchum

Very satisfied with 4 5850s, i just got 3 7970s, having problems with those


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

I have a asus 6670 radeon HD.... enough to qualify?


----------



## libdem

Whoops, I need a correction. I said 6*8*50 2GB, I have a 6*9*50 2GB.


----------



## 179232

I've got a Sapphire 6970 2GB


----------



## vedaire

single XFX 7970 core edition soon to be 2


----------



## The Jamm

Been ati since my first pc. Dont think I'll ever change.
HD6950


----------



## drBlahMan

Please add me







I would like to roll with the Red Tide







I'm been absolutely satisfied with my _unlocked_ Diamond HD 6950


----------



## BradleyKZN

I need an update, im about 6 cards out since I was added to the list







paid for my MSI 6870 OC this morning


----------



## DarthBaiter

Almost had a momentary relapse and almost went back to the other side, but came to my senses and got a new Sapphire HD7970.


















I gave my sons each one of my HD5870 and crossfired their HD5770 in my home rig.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Longtime ATI user and currently the proud owner of a Sapphire 7970.


----------



## battleaxe231

Always bought ATi/AMD graphics cards! I have proudly upgraded from a HD5770 to a HD6950 (Sapphire HD5770 -> Club3D HD6950). Full spec: Club3D CoolStream HD6950 2GB GDDR5









Great thread and it's still livin'!


----------



## 07adams88

about 7 months ago i switched out a 9800 gtx for 2 6850's and I will never go back to N****ia again... i love CCC and I have been thoroughly satisfied with performance. I am not spending an arm and leg for 10 FPS -.- on the CPU side I can say i have never owned an intel chip aside from my laptop. I like AMD for that same reason, I havent had a need to spend 800$ more for IMO a brand that just benches well. But i dont vid edit or any thing like that so that might be why.


----------



## NinjaDuck

Got my 7770 can I join please?


----------



## nukem

Just switched from an EVGA 550ti FPB. One year old and I had to down clock its factory OC to keep it from crashing. It scored 30fps in the newest ver. of furmark and crashed after 12 seconds. The 6950 twin frozr I picked up last night churned out an average 64fps at the same settings and never broke a sweat. One year ago I sold a gaming rig with a 4870 1gb card and that system is still goin strong too. No more trading sides for me... I'll stay with ATI because they haven't disapointed me yet. Anyone want a cheap 550 lol.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I picked up a 4870 I will post a pic later.


----------



## trumpet-205

Got my HD6950 for some time now. Unlocked but has yet to overclock this baby.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uff8k/


----------



## Jormapaappa

Unlocked and bios v-modded 6950: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/26zzq/

ATI FOREVER!


----------



## Darkvette

Upgraded my 2x3870s to a XFX 7970, AWESOME!!!! Gotta luv the folks in the Gfx (ATI) division of AMD.....


----------



## neliz

please update me, HD 7950 now


----------



## funfortehfun

Got my Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT 3 Edition!


----------



## MiyukiChan

Double the 6870 count me in!


----------



## Cannon19932006

Triple on that 6870









XFX 6870


----------



## zydrix

is there anyway u can update me to 2 5970 in quadfire


----------



## ahlot

crossfire hd 6870 move to single card XFX radeon hd 7770 BE


----------



## flaviz

Hey, I have a 3850 agp, 4890 overclocked, 5870 eyefinity 6 and a 6950 2gb. Add me to the club!


----------



## cytrik

i updated recently
cytrik
HIS IceQ X Turbo Radeon HD 6850
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2zbsv/ (proof)


----------



## Alastair

Add me up in there. Dual Crossfired 5770's 1x Saphire 5770 1GB and 1x Gigabyte GV_R577UD-1GD


----------



## EyesDilated

Add me in as well, 2 x 6950 2GB with unlocked shaders


----------



## nvidiaftw12

1 6950, unlocked.


----------



## Krusher33

Is the club being updated?

Been a couple of years since I converted to red and still going strong.

Currently own:

Sapphire HD6850 1GB
Sapphire HD5450 512MB

And on the way I have a XFX DD 7750 BE.


----------



## kkbob33

I have 2x Powercolor HD6850s

not 2x 5770s.

I upgraded a while ago


----------



## Djmatrix32

I would like to report in with my Asus 6950.


----------



## Blakpaladin

Reporting in with 2x AMD Radeon 6870's one is XFX the other is HIS. - They're stronger than a GTX 580. Loving every second of my crossfire, AMD has done an absolutely amazing job with the past few generations [including driver updates] for their cards. I think the 6 series scales better than any other GPU series ever.


----------



## Car17

I hope this counts @ x HD6850


----------



## Hemi177

Toxic 5850 reporting in


----------



## Likespikes69

Just got my third 6950 for crossfire, eyefinity and am LOVING IT!
Hell, I may even switch to AMD processors I am liking this so much


----------



## Testier

Count my 7970 in. Although I might switch side next time.


----------



## RJacobs28

Count me in with 2 Asus DCII 7970's. Six slots of POWER!


----------



## mitchcook420

I would like to join, currently I have a HIS ICEQ HD5670 1GB


----------



## tanishqdubey

Just got a new AMD so... yeah


----------



## JRuxGaming

SAPPHIRE ATI Radeon HD 6850 reporting for duty sir!


----------



## alex4069

Retired the 470 and now running Sapphire 7950:thumb:


----------



## famous1994

Need mine updated to 1 HIS HD6850 and 1 AMD OEM HD6850 in Crossfire


----------



## mohit9206

just recently upgraded my old sapphire hd5450 for a brand new sapphire hd7750


----------



## alex4069

Did i leave something out. I posted and have not been added to the list.


----------



## blooder11181

playing around on asus hd4350 silent
my oc so far.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g4fmz/


----------



## MalXenos

I'm still rocking my 4870's... still holding up.. expect max on bf3. doesnt like that


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Well This profile can be added to the list XD

ASUS HD7770-2GD5 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 2GB
Well entire system is AMD so









I will say though I really really miss my

Radeon 4850X2 that thing was a freaking beast


----------



## jrl1357

Can integrated still make the list?



installing the amd drivers didn't work in fedora so still using the FOSS ones ATM, but plan to do some searching and have another go at it over the weekend

Its not much, but it plays some indies pretty well.


----------



## KingT

I'm back to red squad ..











CHEERS..


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Can integrated still make the list?
> 
> installing the amd drivers didn't work in fedora so still using the FOSS ones ATM, but plan to do some searching and have another go at it over the weekend
> Its not much, but it plays some indies pretty well.


Won't have to worry for long. Steam has officially started on the Linux version http://store.steampowered.com/news/9289/


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Can integrated still make the list?
> 
> installing the amd drivers didn't work in fedora so still using the FOSS ones ATM, but plan to do some searching and have another go at it over the weekend
> Its not much, but it plays some indies pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> Won't have to worry for long. Steam has officially started on the Linux version http://store.steampowered.com/news/9289/
Click to expand...

already have the beta installed


----------



## Mr357

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n3qbr/

Mr357 - HIS IceQ X Turbo HD 6850's (2 in Crossfire)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Can integrated still make the list?
> installing the amd drivers didn't work in fedora so still using the FOSS ones ATM, but plan to do some searching and have another go at it over the weekend
> Its not much, but it plays some indies pretty well.


I could never get linux to work with my old amd cpu. Froze up constantly. Go to intel, works flawlessly. Not sure what my problem was, but it and amd just were not compatible or so it seemed.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I could never get linux to work with my old amd cpu. Froze up constantly. Go to intel, works flawlessly. Not sure what my problem was, but it and amd just were not compatible or so it seemed.


Well not entirely though. I've got debian running on a completely AMD system. I'm going to be testing out graphics when my new card comes in but I've only ever used AMD (well except my 9600GT) but only rarely had issues with getting drivers working. Usually the drivers directly from the AMD site work very well with linux.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> Can integrated still make the list?
> 
> installing the amd drivers didn't work in fedora so still using the FOSS ones ATM, but plan to do some searching and have another go at it over the weekend
> 
> Its not much, but it plays some indies pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> I could never get linux to work with my old amd cpu. Froze up constantly. Go to intel, works flawlessly. Not sure what my problem was, but it and amd just were not compatible or so it seemed.
Click to expand...

CPU? that's old. might have been something else though, maybe something in the motherboard. It's always worked for me, although the the amd gpu drivers for linux is another thing altogether


----------



## nvidiaftw12

2 mobo's nothing. Intel, flawless. No clue why.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 2 mobo's nothing. Intel, flawless. No clue why.


same cpu? was it overclocked?

the way the linux kernel uses the cpu makes it faster then windows but also less forgiving of instability. damaged core, overclock just a little too far- won't work


----------



## nvidiaftw12

PM'ed.


----------



## Pawelr98

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uek7k/
Fastest oficial amd graphic card (remember when found information about it in small leaflet in phenom ii box and my dreams about having this card)

Switched from geforce gt240 to 6990.My first gpu was radeon 9550 128mb ddr 128bit reference design ( celebrating 9 years now and still works).


----------



## Elyminator

well i switched over to the red squad with my 7950.... scores like this are why http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5550201


----------



## noz182

Still sporting my HD 4670 for the past 3-4 years.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uek7k/
> Fastest oficial amd graphic card (remember when found information about it in small leaflet in phenom ii box and my dreams about having this card)
> 
> Switched from geforce gt240 to 6990.My first gpu was radeon 9550 128mb ddr 128bit reference design ( celebrating 9 years now and still works).


to bad it's already been surpassed by the 7970


----------



## Pawelr98

Not in every game. When scalling is good (90-100%) then 6990 is faster.


----------



## Khaled G

7950 vapour x here


----------



## GigaByte

Sapphire HD 7950 3GB boost


----------



## Stinger5150

Upgraded from a pny gtx 460 to XFX be dd 7850 2g BOOM HEAD SHOT................


----------



## blooder11181

please remove all of my cards.
getting new ones soon


----------



## Jopel

Wow I'm still listed with a 4870 1GB









Got me some time a DC2T 7970


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uek7k/
> Fastest oficial amd graphic card (remember when found information about it in small leaflet in phenom ii box and my dreams about having this card)
> 
> Switched from geforce gt240 to 6990.My first gpu was radeon 9550 128mb ddr 128bit reference design ( celebrating 9 years now and still works).


That's a crap load of desktop icons you got there. Me, I put them all in a folder to keep my desktop as clean as possible


----------



## Pawelr98

I don't care about my desktop.I like to have everything on desktop to have quick acess







.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I don't care about my desktop.I like to have everything on desktop to have quick acess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They just take more time to load when you Cold-Boot, Unless you have a fast boot SSD


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> They just take more time to load when you Cold-Boot, Unless you have a fast boot SSD


^ This. and seeing as i don't, i try to keep the desktop as clear as possible.


----------



## Pawelr98

I have dual boot (win xp + win7) so load times are already long anyway (i just power up my pc and then I go to the kitchen for food







) .


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I have dual boot (win xp + win7) so load times are already long anyway (i just power up my pc and then I go to the kitchen for food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .


I used to do that with my old laptop, but why winXP ? old software maybe ?


----------



## Pawelr98

Yes. Mainly 32bit software that can't work at 64bit Windows 7. And Win XP is more reliable (2 years old install survived 2 motherboard changes).


----------



## VitalShot

Can I join? I have a Gigabyte 7870 Ghz edition with the 13.2 beta drivers.


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w49x5/

for 20€ 32bit ddr3 ram


----------



## ladcrooks

So funny this thread - i would need a lifetime to read all the posts, but the thread starter new it would cause a war between red and green, surely ha! Love it









The War of the Roses was a civil war in England that lasted from 1455-1487

How long will this one last?

Forever


----------



## Khaled G

Seems that the list was last updated 14 months ago. No chance for new comers to be added ?


----------



## TomashT

I guess I belong in this thread...
1999: Riva TNT2 Ultra 32MB
2000: GeForce 2 GTS 32MB
2001: Radeon 8500LE 64MB
2003: Radeon 9500 128MB
2004: Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB
2006: Radeon X1900XT 512MB
2007: GeForce 8800GT 1GB
2008: Radeon HD4870 1GB
2009: Radeon HD4870 1GB CFX
2011: Radeon HD7970 3GB
2013: Radeon HD7970 3GB three-way?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Seems that the list was last updated 14 months ago. No chance for new comers to be added ?


Tator tot is too busy. Maybe someone can volunteer?


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Tator tot is too busy. Maybe someone can volunteer?


I'd be willing to lend a hand


----------



## Krusher33

Just PM tator tot to see if he's willing.


----------



## danilon62

Own an Sapphire ATI X550



It has served to me like a champion









Now It´s resting in peace in a box

PD: my first GPU althrought, I remember me playing Company of Heroes like a Boss with this little beauty


----------



## snipekill2445

Count me in, just upgraded from a 6950 to a shiny new HD 7970


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Cool, you're welcome to give me your 6950 if you want.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Cool, you're welcome to give me your 6950 if you want.


Sure, would you like some pancakes with that?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Sure, would you like some pancakes with that?


OMG yes! :3


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> OMG yes! :3


With some Canadian maple syrup?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> With some Canadian maple syrup?


Haven't tried it but it sounds delicious.


----------



## RalphWasntHere

Rockin myself a pair of water cooled 7970s.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2813239


----------



## jdsdk

put me on the list i got an hd6850


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

Add me to the list :3

2X ASUS DirectCU II 7970s on their way

Formerly owned Gigabyte Windforce 3X 6870

And the oldest is an ATI brand X700


----------



## waffles887

Add me to the list









MSI Twin Frozr III 7870 (soon to be X2)

MSI 7770 Dual Fan Edition (lol forgot the actual name)

Old integrated Mobility HD 4250


----------



## Rosekill

Add me








I have a Sapphire Dual-X 7790 in my main build(may add another once I upgrade the mobo) and a HIS 6790 in my media pc.


----------



## davcc22

add me i have a 5770 oced too 900mhz core speed


----------



## link1393

add me I have a PowerColor 7870 Myst. Edition and I mod my card in few days


----------



## unity100

Moved to 2 x Sapphire 7970 OCs from Asus DirectCU II 6950 (shader unlocked)


----------



## caenlen

Sapphire 7970 in CF with Sapphire 7950.

Also before that I used to own Sapphire 6950 CF.

Before that a Sapphire 5570.

and before that a Sapphire AGP card... though I forget the number.


----------



## JRuxGaming

I don't know if I was never added, but I upgraded to the XFX Radeon HD7950 Core this week.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

2x Radeon 7950


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Long time since ive updated here.

Sapphire 6970
Gigabyte 7970 Ghz

And now Sapphire 290x


----------



## amd655

Powercolor HD 5850 PCS+ renamed to crap stain for the time being as drivers have been hell








2x XFX Radeon 7770 1GB GHOST Hydro Cell GPU's in Crossfire on a full AMD Dragon platform.

Next purchase for old hag is a R9 290 if all goes to plan.

Do i pass?


----------



## machausta

ASUS Radeon HD 7770 1GB ... should be good enough


----------



## ShortySmalls

Loving every minute of my Gigabyte 7990!


----------



## NorcalTRD

Just swapped my 6970 for a Powercolor R9 290 unlocked to 290X.
If anyone cares to update the google spreadsheet.


----------



## InfiniteMaximum

ASUS R9 270x 2GB


----------



## BWAS1000

Visiontek HD7850, though I sent it in for warranty, still haven't heard back.


----------



## ahlot

ASUS R9 270X DCU II OC TOP


----------



## mAs81

My first gpu was a NVidia GeForce 7600 GT but got burned though







..Since then I've gone ATI and never looked back








Now I'm a proud owner of a MSI R9 280 X and lovin' it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Long time since ive updated here.
> 
> Sapphire 6970
> Gigabyte 7970 Ghz
> 
> And now Sapphire 290x


And now i'm rocking 2 XFX DD R9 290's


----------



## Blaise170

Just sold an old laptop a few months ago with ATI Rage 128M graphics. That thing was a beast, even in 2014. I was running 1600x900 which is the same 16:9 aspect ratio as 1080p. Pretty impressive for a laptop from 2001.









Old laptop sitting next to my new one:


----------



## nukem

I may have posted here before, but its time for an update. I've owned a Saphire 4850 512MB (cooked it with noob water cooling), a Diamond 4870 1GB that ran strong WC'd for several years, then an MSI 6950 TF 2GB (sold and still going strong). Most recent was an MSI R9 270 2GB which I am quite happy with as well.


----------



## joeh4384

I am back to using AMD on my main rig. I have a 295x2 crossfired with a 290x.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I am back to using AMD on my main rig. I have a 295x2 crossfired with a 290x.


nice clean rig, joe. you make those gpus look tiny.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> My first gpu was a NVidia GeForce 7600 GT but got burned though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Since then I've gone ATI and never looked back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm a proud owner of a MSI R9 280 X and lovin' it


Forgot to update here..

The MSI R9 280X is now in my brother's rig , and I have a Sapphire Vapor-x R9 290


----------



## blooder11181

bought a sapphire radeon hd5450 512mb ddr3 (no hyper memory model)
gpu 650mhz
mem 1333mhz
15€
because asus 210 fan was to loud up close


----------



## blooder11181

i have a msi radeon 9250 128mb DDR2 agp


----------



## Erick Silver

Can my entry be updated please? I am now running a Reference HD7970 and an Sapphire HD7950 Vapor X.

Thanks


----------



## djizskrajst

Past: ati 9000/9600xt/9700pro/x1950gt/hd3850/7730
Current: Sapphire R7 265
Always had 'bang for the buck' cards and never disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'll fit right in!

Past; Visiontek X1900, XFX HD 4770.
Now; GIGABYTE R9 270X


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Upgraded from an asus hd 4870 dark knight to a visiontek hd 7850. would have preferred to stay with the asus brand, but the price was too good.


----------



## WhiteSnake91

I love my Sapphire HD 7950 Boost, great bang for buck for 1080p ultra

also have an XFX HD 7870ghz edition which is pretty much just as good as my Sapphire hd 7950 boost. Played BF4 MP 1080p ultra no msaa last night at pretty much constant 60fps.

With AMD Raptr recording software built in, it's just as good to me honestly as Shadowplay, so I have no reason ever to switch to Nvidia. I concede their 750ti is great for not requiring a power connector though.

I like the thought of supporting the underdog AMD as well.









With the price AMD gpu's go for used, it's amazing value.


----------



## CTLz79

Gigabyte R7 250 2Gb OC Edition here.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

got crossfire 7970's now, to add to my list of cards


----------



## BradleyKZN

Got a powercolor R9 270! Please update my listing


----------



## blooder11181

radeon r3 (athlon 5350)


----------



## joeh4384

I currently use a 295x2. I put my 290x in my nephew's PC. I previously had a all in wonder 9700, HD 2650 512mb, and a 2gb 6950 flashed to 6970 bios.


----------



## crislevin

Been using red cards for a while, my first dedicated card was a HIS 5770, then built many computers for office using various low end dedicated Radeon card (Gigabyte 6450, MSI 7770 etc). My pc got updated to Sapphire 7950 boost two years ago, and to a XFX 295x2 a month ago.

I am just trying to support all AIBs when I get chance, you see.



PS. I have two more monitors that are not shown, will set up eyefinity soon with them.


----------



## Arizonian

Back to the red tide for me on main rig - this one is a keeper.









Best GPU ever in my case on many levels with acoustics, performance, and temperatrures.

*Sapphire Nitro OC+ R9 Fury* . At $499.99 I couldn't pass it up.







Might as well add back up GPU I keep on hand I aquired that has served me nicely @ 1440p already while doing exchange between GPU's.

*XFX DD 370 4GB*



I reomved myself off the list when I sold my 6870's and didn't add myself when I had my 290X breifly so thought I'd wake up the thread.









Even if Tater isn't updaing list, for nostalgia


----------

